# Babies due in JUNE!



## Ferne

Hello!

After 7 long months of trying, I finally got my BFP on Thursday (9dpo). I'd love to know who else is due in June.

I'm due June 12th and we have one daughter who is almost 3.5 years old.





BABIES DUE IN JUNE (Little June Lambs)
If you're given a different due date from your doctor or midwife and you'd like to use that new date, then let me know so I can change it. I will use the "Thanks" button to let you know I've added you to the list. If, by chance, I miss your post PLEASE remind me. I'm new at this.

1
AngelBabyJana :pink:

3
pumpkin007
mommylam

5
Sunshine12 :yellow:
lizbif :pink:

7
mnjhowell
Oddori

9
Iamblessed

11
Beut
lilmamatoW :pink:

12
Quisty :angel:
Ferne :blue: 
crushh7

13
maysiemoo
parisa
shmoo75

14
sadie :pink:
newaddition

15
StarSign :blue:

16

18
deafgal :pink:

19
Ellie Bellie :pink:
bluebirddream

22
Meaggers
Destin :pink:

24
gargoyle

25
HStein :pink:

26
IcedQueen

28
Bats11 :pink:

29
greengerbera :yellow:

30
Bump1 :yellow:


----------



## Beut

Cograts to you and H&H 9 months to you x Its a long road this ttc lark and after much heartache i am also due in June  xxxx


----------



## Rashaa

I haven't changed my signature tickers yet, but CD 26, I got a faint positive, confirmed by doctor on Thrusday 9/29, HCG was 8. :S. But I am due June 6...and pregnancy strips are getting darker...going to do another hcg this week.


----------



## Ferne

Congrats Beut & Rashaa! Cheers to you both for a VERY happy & healthy 9 months! 

This is the last time I'll be pregnant (given everything with this pregnancy goes well) and so I'm really going to try to bitch less and relish everything. Especially after struggling with TTC, I know how fortunate I am.


----------



## Beut

Yeah me too! bring on all the mornin sickness and aches and pains hahaha xx

Conrats to you also Rashaa x


----------



## erikab922

Congrats ladies, I can't believe there are ladies due in June on here already! I'm due in April and that still seems like ages away ;)


----------



## Maple Leaf

erikab922 said:


> Congrats ladies, I can't believe there are ladies due in June on here already! I'm due in April and that still seems like ages away ;)

Was just thinking the same, I'm due April too! Congrats ladies :happydance:


----------



## Rashaa

Thanks guys, I finally got the frer to change lol woohoooo! I am wishing tons more :bfp:s and :dust: to all!


----------



## pumpkin007

Hi there, got my bfp last week, should be due around 3rd june, i have a 4 yr old and had a mc in march at 10 weeks, so still very cautious. Congratulations everyone x


----------



## Ferne

Rashaa! Great news! I finally quit testing Sunday but I have a couple more. If they were the line tests, I'd use them to see how dark the line is now. Unfortunately they're digitals (two different brands). Not as fun. I think I'll use one and then take a photo of my daughter holding it up. I'll use it in 10 weeks when we're ready to announce our pregnancy to everybody with the caption, "Guess who's going to be a big sister?"




Congrats Pumpkin007! I understand as I am cautious as well.


----------



## K_Anchondo

After six months (7 cycles) post Mirena, we got our BFP a week and a half ago! I am so happy and excited. I was starting to think it wasnt going to happen. I go in for my first ultrasound 11-10, I'll be 10 1/2 weeks along. This is my second pregnancy. my daughter is 13 months old and I love her to pieces!! She is the very best thing that has ever happened in my life, which is why I am so excited to do it again. Could I really be this blessed? After 35 years, I kind of thought I would be without.

It's great to be on here with all of you and hearing about your journeys! Happy pregnancies to all of you! Enjoy every second of it!


----------



## Ferne

CONGRATS K_ANCHONDO!!!! 
Happy & healthy pregnancy to you as well! We do need to enjoy every second of it. We are all very fortunate!


----------



## sadie

Congratulation girls!

I got my :bfp: 2 days ago and am due (according to FF) on June 14! 

Anyone else have acid stomach and cramps now and then??

i have my first appt with my OB on 11 november. official blood test is this friday.

:happydance:


----------



## Ferne

sadie said:


> Congratulation girls!
> 
> I got my :bfp: 2 days ago and am due (according to FF) on June 14!
> 
> Anyone else have acid stomach and cramps now and then??
> 
> i have my first appt with my OB on 11 november. official blood test is this friday.
> 
> :happydance:

I'm having pretty bad cramps - feel like bad period cramps. I had this in my first pregnancy as well.

I definitely have an acid stomach. The key is, don't eat to solve it. I did that the first time around and ended up gaining 15 pounds in my first trimester. Not pretty.


----------



## Sunshine12

Congrats to all!!! Im due in June too all going well. Im 38 and this is my first. Going to docs tomorrow for my first appointment since getting my BFP. Ive been getting cramps for the last week although they are easing up a bit today and now replaced with back pain! x


----------



## Ferne

Hello Sunshine!:hi:

Congratulations!


----------



## Rashaa

Sunshine, you and I are due within a day of each other . My symptoms have been all over the place, nausea...[people said I looked ill last week, when I found out lol], some tugging/pulling in my stomach area..., muscle cramps in legs, not much cramps really, huge appetite, craving anything with meat...liver, steak... and I am eating every 2 hours or so something small, light..oh I am pee every hour at least, and flatulence OMG!! lol..


----------



## Sunshine12

Hi Ferne! Nice to meet you!	:hi:

Rashaa thats so funny that you just mentioned flatulence because I have just had the worst session of it ever and feeling relieved that Im at home and not in a public place! I was just about to ask if anyone else had had this. Ive been eating alot more fruit since I found out so I thought it might be because of that. Im going to give my OH a run for his money at this rate! :rofl: Im peeing all the time too. 

What date are you due? I think Im either the 5th or 6th June. x


----------



## sadie

Little june lambs! Im just so nervous. I need to calm that down.


----------



## pumpkin007

Hi all, anyone got any other symptoms yet? I think I am 5 weeks, but not even feeling tired atm, had a lot of cramps to start although they seem to have eased but getting twinges in lower back and headaches!!!! dont particularly want to feel every symptom going but dont feel at all pg atm and slightly concerned after my previous mc :(, that said I dont remember getting much with my dd either


----------



## K_Anchondo

Man, this is my second and it is totally different than the first. The first I was just so dead tired all the time and had horrible headaches everyday. This time I am nauseous and I have stomach aches all the time. It's a lot easier than the first so far. I have had cramps during both pregnancies. It just feels like I'm going to start my period and second. But I know I am not. This time my pants are getting tighter already too. Which is weird because I've lost weight. Last time my pants were getting snug around three months, I'm only like 5 1/2 weeks right now.

Im due June 6th! Im excited because that was my mom's birthday.


----------



## sadie

Ooh, K i love the birthday coincidence!!


Hey sunshine, good luckat the doctor's tomorrow! Share pics, if you get any.

Rashaa, atm my second line isnt darkening. Im only 13dpo. Its still there, but still light. Kind of annoying and making me worried. In fact, it looks lighter then this morning's fmu. :( 

Symptoms: i am still having occassional twinges and cramps here and there, often hungry, often tired!, acidy stomach, not sleeping well (wake to pee then cant get comfortable/adrenaline rush too). Its interesting how i am so careful about what i eat.... Choosing wisely my veggies, fruits, proteins, etc!

So, my symptoms sound great.... Just just hope it sticks.


----------



## sadie

How did you guys calculate your due date? Im getting 3 different answers but my fav is Jun 14. I just like the date. But June is such a nice month that any date would be great!!


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> How did you guys calculate your due date? Im getting 3 different answers but my fav is Jun 14. I just like the date. But June is such a nice month that any date would be great!!

I went onto one thebump.com and got a pregnancy ticker based on either the date of your last AF or your date of ovulation. I know the exact date I conceived but I dont know how to figure my due date out based on that (cause you have to add days on 14 days or something like that. Confused.com) :blush:


----------



## sadie

Thanks! Wow. You found out you were prego only 2 days ago! i POAS as soon as possible!


----------



## Ferne

sadie said:


> How did you guys calculate your due date? Im getting 3 different answers but my fav is Jun 14. I just like the date. But June is such a nice month that any date would be great!!


I used an online site as well. 

Some sites have both options - calculate by the first day of your last period OR calculate by ovulation date.

Like this one:
https://www.tubal-reversal.net/pregnancy-due-date.php

I am waking up 3-4 times a night to pee. It's kind of crazy that something smaller than a seed can do that to you. It must be some kind of inflamation? Does anybody know?:shrug:

Good Luck tomorrow Sunshine. Please let us know how it goes and post photos if you can.

:bunny::bunny:


----------



## sadie

Ferne, where are you located? Im in NY atm.


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Thanks! Wow. You found out you were prego only 2 days ago! i POAS as soon as possible!

lol. We only decided to start trying a few weeks ago so I didnt bother testing until a week after my AF was late as I didnt think one attempt at it would work. How wrong was I!!

Edit: Thanks Ferne. Im just going to docs to have a chat about what happens next as I am completely and utterly clueless about blood tests and stuff and whether Ive to get an amnio etc because of my age. Im peeing all the time just now although not in the night just during the day. Im finding it hard to get to sleep at night, waking up really early then going back to bed mid morning shattered!


----------



## Ferne

Hey should we start a thread, something like the TTC Testers thread, that includes our due dates and names and eventually gender for those of us who are going to find out?

I guess we could start one at the top of this one, if anybody knows how to do that? I have no clue. This is the first forum I've ever participated in. It would be fun to keep track of everybody? No? 

I wish the Pregnant Over 35 forum had a thread like that for everybody! (not just the Junes). I'd love to know who's giving birth soon/next. It's exciting stuff, no?


----------



## Ferne

Hi Sadie,
I'm in Phoenix. Poor June Lambs in Phx. It's not such a pleasant month for birthdays. Can't do them outside and all of my kid's friends will be out of town (when the temps are over 110 degrees and you can get out of town, you do). Do you live in NY? I used to live in NYC - Upper West Side and Brooklyn.


----------



## sadie

Oh wow, Arizona! Your schools let out in May, I suppose. As you know, June is usually a nice month here and schools are still in session. I am a teacher, so its perfect timing as I wont have to leave my students for too many days!
(I am on the uws, close to central park.)

I think all you have to do is go to the first posting and click 'edit' to add our information. IMO, we should all stay here because the fact that we will be traveling the road together is helpful. Bump buddies, as we are officially called!


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Oh wow, Arizona! Your schools let out in May, I suppose. As you know, June is usually a nice month here and schools are still in session. I am a teacher, so its perfect timing as I wont have to leave my students for too many days!
> (I am on the uws, close to central park.)
> 
> I think all you have to do is go to the first posting and click 'edit' to add our information. IMO, we should all stay here because the fact that we will be traveling the road together is helpful. Bump buddies, as we are officially called!

You guys are so lucky that live somewhere that has good weather. It just rains in Scotland almost all the time no matter what month it is! x


----------



## sadie

So humid and muggy here during the summer. But having 4 seasons is nice, tho i'di much prefer 75 degree days year round!


----------



## Ferne

Sadie,
Oh, I miss NYC SO much. I love that city! And Central Park is so beautiful this time of year - the leaves are starting to change. I hope to get back there to visit all my friends before this baby is born. We'll see.

That's absolutely PERFECT that you are having a baby at the end of the year. Do you get to use your maternity leave in the fall then? How does that work?

Thanks for the advice on keeping a list of our due dates. I've never used forums before and so I feel like a bit of a fraud starting this thread. I just wanted some "bump buddies" - even though I don't know what the responsibilities of being a "bump buddies" entail. Do you? 

If anybody, who is much more forum saavy than me, would like to be the one in charge of the JUNE babies, please let me know so that I can hand the reigns over.

Until then, I'll fake it until I make it.

Also, if you want your name/due date taken off the list, let me know.

And Sunshine,
Who cares about the weather when you guys have those beautiful accents?


----------



## sadie

Yes, beautiful accents _and_ ewan mcgreggor. He was adorable in moulin rouge!

*Ferne*, i think you are doing a great job at being the ring leader! 

Bump buddies help support each other, share info along the way, gain reassurance about issues and answers to questions! Since we are all due within a couple of days/ weeks of each other, we'll all be on the same page!

As for maternity leave, i will have to take off from work and use my sick days and then i am entitled to a 4 year, unpaid maternity leave at which point I can come back to my position... Not a bad deal.


----------



## Ferne

sadie said:


> Yes, beautiful accents _and_ ewan mcgreggor. He was adorable in moulin rouge!
> 
> *Ferne*, i think you are doing a great job at being the ring leader!
> 
> Bump buddies help support each other, share info along the way, gain reassurance about issues and answers to questions! Since we are all due within a couple of days/ weeks of each other, we'll all be on the same page!
> 
> As for maternity leave, i will have to take off from work and use my sick days and then i am entitled to a 4 year, unpaid maternity leave at which point I can come back to my position... Not a bad deal.

No paid? The amount of time they give you is great. 

I put up the due date list. Let me know what you think.


----------



## sadie

Love the new first page! Im sure we will have a lot of new members as the days roll on!!


----------



## Ferne

Thanks Sadie!


----------



## Sunshine12

Yes Ferne you are doing a great job. Thanks for setting it up!

x


----------



## Beut

Fab job ferne x Cant wait to see the list grow x x


----------



## Sunshine12

Morning all. Im totally p*ssed off. We are moving house (to a completely different area) in just over 2 weeks. The doctor Im registered with now wont give me a midwife appointment in my current area because by then Ill be moved and the new area wont let me register until Ive moved in by which time they said its unlikely that I will be able to get a 12 weeks scan appointment as they will be full so it might have to take place later!! Also appears that they dont do nuchal fold scans either which is concerning me given my age. Also just found out that the hospital nearest to my new house which is 35 minutes away have shut their maternity unit so now the nearest one is an hour away (and to be honest not in a very nice area.) To top it all, me and OH fell out last night and he hasnt even bothered his arse phoning me to find out how I got on at the doctor this morning. To be fair he may be in a meeting and will phone when he gets out of it but even so, Im cheezed off! :brat:

And breath.......


----------



## sadie

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yes, i understand your concerns. Do you have to change your address immediately?


----------



## Sunshine12

Thanks Sadie. We are moving over an hour away from where we live now so it wouldnt really be realistic to stay in this district so far as maternity stuff concerned. We are just renting the place we are in now temporarily as recently sold our house in Edinburgh. Moving to the country. :(


----------



## Ferne

Thanks Sunshine & Beut!


----------



## Ferne

Oh Sunshine, :hugs:
I'm so sorry. That's absolutely terrible. I would think an NT scan is an absolutely a necessity for our age. Maybe try calling again, hopefully you'll get somebody who is more helpful this time and willing to listen to you.


----------



## Sunshine12

Seemingly there are only certain hospitals in Scotland that do NT scans and they dont think the hospital I will be going to is one of them. If needsbe we will just go private. Im not foregoing an important scan just because of a glitch in the National Health Service!! Hopefully the lady I spoke with at the doctors is wrong and they do do them. Time will tell. Thanks Ferne and Sadie for listening to my rant! Im normally very calm!! x


----------



## Rashaa

I am so weepy these days. I LOVE the opening page Sadie, thanks so much. I can't believe I am here!!!!


----------



## sadie

ferne gets all the credit for the opening page!

Sorry you're weepy. I was a hot mess 9, 10, 11 dpo but now Im so much better. Hope it passes soon.

By the way, what is an NT scan? My first OB appt is Nov 11.... Dont know what will happen then!


----------



## Sunshine12

Sadie, its the scan where the measure the fluid behind the babys neck so they have an indication of downs risk.

I got told today that the first meeting with midwife/OB just goes through family history and stuff and they sometimes take blood. Sounds really boring! I want a scan and I want one now!!! :)


----------



## sadie

Very boring. I'll be almost 9 weeks and my OB has been my gyn for years.... Hmmmm. I hope to have some sort of a scan or ultrasound!

Thanks for the NT info. I plan to do genetic testing also.


----------



## mnjhowell

I would love to join your thread. I am due June 7th with #5!!


----------



## Ferne

sadie said:


> Very boring. I'll be almost 9 weeks and my OB has been my gyn for years.... Hmmmm. I hope to have some sort of a scan or ultrasound!
> 
> Thanks for the NT info. I plan to do genetic testing also.

Hey Sadie,
They usually do an ultrasound at the first appointment to measure the fetus. You'll get to see your baby for the first time! Something to look forward to for sure.


----------



## Ferne

Congrats mnjhowell! 

#5? WOW! That's amazing. I know how busy I am with just one.
Welcome, so good to meet you!


----------



## lilmamatoW

Hi.

I am due June 11.


----------



## sadie

:hi:


----------



## Ferne

Hello lilmamatoW!

Congratulations! You share a due date with Beut. H&H 9 to you!


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Very boring. I'll be almost 9 weeks and my OB has been my gyn for years.... Hmmmm. I hope to have some sort of a scan or ultrasound!
> 
> Thanks for the NT info. I plan to do genetic testing also.

Is that just a scan as well? Ive never heard of it being available here in the UK for pregnant women (although what do I know!) You can maybe get it here if you go private.x

Congratulations Lil and MNJ! xx


----------



## Ferne

Sunshine12 said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> Very boring. I'll be almost 9 weeks and my OB has been my gyn for years.... Hmmmm. I hope to have some sort of a scan or ultrasound!
> 
> Thanks for the NT info. I plan to do genetic testing also.
> 
> Is that just a scan as well? Ive never heard of it being available here in the UK for pregnant women (although what do I know!) You can maybe get it here if you go private.x
> 
> Congratulations Lil and MNJ! xxClick to expand...

Here's some info on the NT.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuchal_scan


When I had it done with my daughter, they gave me a DVD of the entire thing. They started recording it the moment we saw the baby on screen. You see your baby in much greater detail than you would with a regular ultrasound. It's spectacular! Afterwards, we sat down with a genetic counselor to go over the numbers. They told me the risks based on my age (I was 33 at the time) and then they told me the risks based on my NT results.


----------



## Sunshine12

Thanks Ferne. It seems odd to me that every hospital wouldnt do one of these but seemingly in scotland they dont! Ill just pay for one if necessary. 

I know there is a risk of miscarriage but I think Im going to have an amniocentesis done. There are so many things to think and worry about arent there! Never realised how many until now. x


----------



## Ferne

There are some example of a NT test on youtube such as this one.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8if_IVf0yHw&feature=related

This is what our dvd recorded. You'll see the technician pauses the video to do multiple measurements. Your doctor will likely refer you to a different place to get this test done (the equipment is too expensive to have in house). We watched ours on a big screen in real time. I think I'll bring my daughter to this screening. I think she'll be amazed.

Watch at about the :55 second mark. The technician takes a measurement from the top of the head to the bottom of the baby's bum. While that's happening, look in the bottom right hand corner. The size determines the fetus' age.


----------



## K_Anchondo

When I was pregnant with my daughter, now 13 months old, I started with a regular doctor. At 32 weeks I fired her and switched to a midwife. I am so glad I did that. I wished I could have started with her. Its so much better. This time I get to start with her and it is already so much better. I went in at 4 weeks for my first doctor appt. The last time they wouldnt see me until 12 weeks because of the risk of miscarriage before then. I have my first ultrasound 11-10! So there will be two appointment before the other doctor would even see me! AND I get to see my little bean! I HIGHLY recommend midwives, especially if you like the more personal tough during pregnancy.


----------



## lilmamatoW

K_Anchondo--I sort of agree with that regarding midwives, and am so glad it worked out well and is also working out well for you now. But I also believe that more complicated pregnancies (and maybe for those like me who are older--39--and have had a previous MC) might require a doctor's direct attention. I have a doctor with a smaller office and much more direct contact. I think it depends on the practice and how responsive the doctors and nurses are to a patient's needs and concerns. I have (the other two times I have been pregnant) been able to get in for a scan around 7-8 weeks and blood work (all three times) as soon as I get a BFP and for another test two days later to make sure that hormone levels are increasing appropriately. Also I think if I asked for more scans, I think the dr will probably let me have them, without too much of a fuss. So, as in many things in life, it depends.


----------



## Sunshine12

K_Anchondo said:


> When I was pregnant with my daughter, now 13 months old, I started with a regular doctor. At 32 weeks I fired her and switched to a midwife. I am so glad I did that. I wished I could have started with her. Its so much better. This time I get to start with her and it is already so much better. I went in at 4 weeks for my first doctor appt. The last time they wouldnt see me until 12 weeks because of the risk of miscarriage before then. I have my first ultrasound 11-10! So there will be two appointment before the other doctor would even see me! AND I get to see my little bean! I HIGHLY recommend midwives, especially if you like the more personal tough during pregnancy.

Where I am its always a midwife that you see from week 8 onwards. My doc told me today that I wouldnt really have to see a doctor regularly unless there are any issues and to take bloods etc but would see a midwife every 2-4 weeks although they wont do scans before 12 weeks unless you have had fertility or m/c problems. Thats great that you are getting a scan so soon!! Im jealous! Be sure to let us know how you get on. 

Ferne, thanks for that. Going to have a look at it now. Its so amazing that these things are so accessible these days. Its great to know in advance what to expect. x


----------



## sadie

I never fully understood the exact role of a midwife. I am going to do a google! 

Tomorrow is my blood test, which I assume is also called a Beta.... Has anyone else gone recently for theirs?


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> I never fully understood the exact role of a midwife. I am going to do a google!
> 
> Tomorrow is my blood test, which I assume is also called a Beta.... Has anyone else gone recently for theirs?

Awww Im not getting one of them either!!! Whats going on with the UK health service! :growlmad: I was told no blood would be taken from me until week 8 or so. Grrrr. Im getting paranoid now. lol

Let us know how it goes hun. x


----------



## sadie

The blood test is at the office of my fertility specialist, who performed my iui. Maybe that has something to do with it? My OBGYN wouldnt see me until 8 weeks, but perhaps theyd have given me a blood test to confirm. Dunno!

Meanwhile, i poas 2x a day and the line just isnt any darker than on monday. Sometimes i think its lighter. :/ we shall see. Hopes up.


----------



## lilmamatoW

sadie said:


> I never fully understood the exact role of a midwife. I am going to do a google!
> 
> Tomorrow is my blood test, which I assume is also called a Beta.... Has anyone else gone recently for theirs?

I had mine done yesterday to confirm pregnancy and then tomorrow I go to get another test to make sure that levels have increased. Usually, I think they like to see HCG double in a 48 hour period. My doctor also measure progesterone.


----------



## K_Anchondo

My midwife work hand in hand with the hospital. The offices are directly next door to the hospital. It is exactly like going to a normal doctor's office/clinic. When you go into labor they just meet you across the street! :) While at the hospital, they do everything - unless there is a medical reason for a doctor to jump in. With Cora, my daughter, I had my midwife the entire time, and I had a pain shot and an epidural. My midwife isnt against pain help, or doesnt push all natural. I had thought that they were all pro-natural, birth at home types. I was so mistaken. I am in no way one of those women who can do it with no drugs. Not that that's bad! You go girl if you can! :)


----------



## K_Anchondo

lilmamatoW said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> I never fully understood the exact role of a midwife. I am going to do a google!
> 
> Tomorrow is my blood test, which I assume is also called a Beta.... Has anyone else gone recently for theirs?
> 
> I had mine done yesterday to confirm pregnancy and then tomorrow I go to get another test to make sure that levels have increased. Usually, I think they like to see HCG double in a 48 hour period. My doctor also measure progesterone.Click to expand...

I just had that done too, the two blood tests to check levels. I was so worried! I hadnt had that before. But they called today and said the levels are great! :)


----------



## sadie

great to hear, Kirsten!


----------



## Quisty

I would love to add myself to this group. I found out I was pregnant last Saturday and I am cautiously excited at the moment. My little bundle is due 12/06/2011.

I have two children already, Lara (4.5yrs) and Robert (2.5yrs) and this new addition will complete our family.


----------



## Ferne

Hello Quisty!

Congratulations on baby #3. I love your children's names. Lara has always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## Sunshine12

Congratulations Quisty!! x


----------



## sadie

Great news *Quisty*. Welcome to the club!


----------



## lilmamatoW

Quisty said:


> I would love to add myself to this group. I found out I was pregnant last Saturday and I am cautiously excited at the moment. My little bundle is due 12/06/2011.
> 
> I have two children already, Lara (4.5yrs) and Robert (2.5yrs) and this new addition will complete our family.

Welcome!


----------



## sadie

So stressed right now. The custodians lacquered my door 2 nights ago an last night as well. Smell is horrific. I tried to open windows but the kids were freezing. Now theyre hanging my classroom for the rest of the day. I hope this doesnt affect anything. :(

How is everyone feeling today? I had blood drawn this morning, results later today.


----------



## Sunshine12

Jeez, the smell of varnish is awful Sadie. It wont affect anything though apart from you having to put up with a horrendous smell. Ugggg. Looking forward to hearing about your results. I had a lie in till 11am as was shattered then went and met a girlfriend for lunch and now just pottering around at home. All in all, not very exciting and no other symptoms apart from tiredness and having to pee all the time!! X factor USA is on tonight though so thats a bonus! lol


----------



## Rashaa

Sadie fingers fx'ed for you! I had my bloods drawn yesterday...and feeling a bit down :(

at 3w 5d, HCG was 8; progesterone was 23.3
at 4w 5d, HCG is 77; progesterone is 11.1 

Docs are telling me at each visit, that this isn't a viable pregnancy and want me to retest next week.

I've had some spotting [brown] off/on, which I thought to be implantation bleeding. I am not in any pain, haven't had any cramps, and don't feel that this baby has any plan to leave....

Keeping my hopes up..and putting my trust and faith in HIM.


----------



## Sunshine12

Sorry to hear that Rashaa and keeping fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## sadie

Oh Rashaa. Im sorry to hear that and have my fx for you. 
I guess he made that assumption based on the drop in progesterone?

I am having some cramps on and off, but they say its to be e


----------



## sadie

Oops. to be expected. 

Does anyone still temp or poas? I have a good rise today in my temp and am constantly p'ing oas..... Need to stop that expensive habit. 


Hugs Rashaa


----------



## Sunshine12

Ive not POAS since I got my BFP and never done my temperature. Im googling 35+ pregnancies too much which is not good. Wish it was week 12. x


----------



## sadie

Week 12 cant arrive soon enough.


----------



## K_Anchondo

I was so glad to stop taking my temp! And I haven't poas either. But the 12 week mark is taking forever. Ill be 6 on Monday, half way. Half way is good too, for now! ;)


----------



## sadie

Ok, doc just called. 'all is great'. 125 is hcg and progesterone is 28.


----------



## mummymurray74

Hello, Can i join you? Our baby will be due on 16th June!!!!!! Im 4 weeks tomorrow, we have been trying for this baby for 10months and were actually referred to secondary infertilty in september. I saw the consultane who ordered loads of tests and its as i was about to go in for my HSG that they did a test and found out i was pregnant!!!! Only 10dpo at the time, we are over the moon!!!!!


----------



## sadie

this is at week four + 1 day.


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Ok, doc just called. 'all is great'. 125 is hcg and progesterone is 28.


Thats fab! :happydance:


----------



## Rashaa

Guys, just being able to come here and talk is sooo stress-relieving. I can only speak so much to hubby, and he's so excited over this baby, even though it was unexpected and I have tried to tell him to not get excited until at least week 13 :S.

Each week the reason they say it's no viable changes...last week, my hcg was low, this week, progesterone is low. Not to be snarky, but I asked yesterday, when I get the results next week, and both numbers have gone up, what will they say then? lol

I mean..come on...no scan has been done, who knows where it has implanted [my biggest issue truly is my known fibroid that I had a resection planned for...but that is now cancelled due to the pregnancy]. Everything they have complained about (if you will) my body and baby have come back and said na na na na na na lol...so...it's a toss up really, and shy of 'chuking a wobby' and demanding some extra medical attention, I am just trying to be cool.


----------



## Rashaa

sadie said:


> Ok, doc just called. 'all is great'. 125 is hcg and progesterone is 28.

Excellent!!! So glad to hear! good numbers  for a start.


----------



## Rashaa

mummymurray74 said:


> Hello, Can i join you? Our baby will be due on 16th June!!!!!! Im 4 weeks tomorrow, we have been trying for this baby for 10months and were actually referred to secondary infertilty in september. I saw the consultane who ordered loads of tests and its as i was about to go in for my HSG that they did a test and found out i was pregnant!!!! Only 10dpo at the time, we are over the moon!!!!!

Congrats mm74 H & H 9 months ! 

Don't you love how that happens ? :) I was scheduled for a hysteroscopic resection [day surgery] to remove a fibroid and my doctor called after some blood work and said they were cancelling the surgery due to the pregnancy, that these never happen when we expect etc.. etc.. :-D


----------



## Sunshine12

mummymurray74 said:


> Hello, Can i join you? Our baby will be due on 16th June!!!!!! Im 4 weeks tomorrow, we have been trying for this baby for 10months and were actually referred to secondary infertilty in september. I saw the consultane who ordered loads of tests and its as i was about to go in for my HSG that they did a test and found out i was pregnant!!!! Only 10dpo at the time, we are over the moon!!!!!

Thats great news! Congratulations. xx


----------



## Sunshine12

Rashaa said:


> Guys, just being able to come here and talk is sooo stress-relieving. I can only speak so much to hubby, and he's so excited over this baby, even though it was unexpected and I have tried to tell him to not get excited until at least week 13 :S.
> 
> Each week the reason they say it's no viable changes...last week, my hcg was low, this week, progesterone is low. Not to be snarky, but I asked yesterday, when I get the results next week, and both numbers have gone up, what will they say then? lol
> 
> I mean..come on...no scan has been done, who knows where it has implanted [my biggest issue truly is my known fibroid that I had a resection planned for...but that is now cancelled due to the pregnancy]. Everything they have complained about (if you will) my body and baby have come back and said na na na na na na lol...so...it's a toss up really, and shy of 'chuking a wobby' and demanding some extra medical attention, I am just trying to be cool.

I agree that coming on here is great. I have to say I wish I was going to the doctor every week but they have basically said there isnt any need until week 8 then again at week 12 and nothing in between so Im kind of just willing the days to pass. Even then, at week 8 they just take some notes and check your blood pressure. :wacko:


----------



## sadie

Yeah mummy! Welcome to the june club! i followed your story on a different posting and am ecstatic for you!!


----------



## sadie

Hi rashaa. Praying your numbers go up. Hug


----------



## lilmamatoW

Rashaa said:


> Sadie fingers fx'ed for you! I had my bloods drawn yesterday...and feeling a bit down :(
> 
> at 3w 5d, HCG was 8; progesterone was 23.3
> at 4w 5d, HCG is 77; progesterone is 11.1
> 
> Docs are telling me at each visit, that this isn't a viable pregnancy and want me to retest next week.
> 
> I've had some spotting [brown] off/on, which I thought to be implantation bleeding. I am not in any pain, haven't had any cramps, and don't feel that this baby has any plan to leave....
> 
> Keeping my hopes up..and putting my trust and faith in HIM.

Awww honey, so sorry to hear that. :hugs: Take care of yourself and your little bean. :dust:


----------



## lilmamatoW

So I had my second blood test today and the dr's office called and said that my HCG went up appropriately and that my levels looked good. Progesterone went from 17 on Wed to 15 today...hopefully, that's okay. That 's okay, right? She wants me back again on Monday to be sure that the #s are still climbing. I think she is being extra careful with me because of my MC back in January.

Went to acupuncture this afternoon and I am going to see my Chinese herbalist tomorrow so that he can readjust my herbs and I am good and healthy through this pregnancy. Have a good weekend ladies!


----------



## Sunshine12

That good news lilmamato. I dont know anything about progesterone but sure its fine or doc would have told you. x

Ferne, I watched that video you posted and burst into tears!! I almost never cry. My hormones must be shot!!! lol x


----------



## Ferne

Wow, this thread is getting busy! I love it because it means that there are more "35 and over :bfp:'s." Lovely!

Welcome MM74! I've followed your story on the "TTC 35 and over" boards! Congrats!
----
sadie - I'm so sorry about the toxic lacquer. Ugh! I would mention it to your doctor, if you haven't already. I'm sure they'll say that the amount of exposure you have (hours/day) is fine but still. What does "hanging my classroom" mean? If it means that they'll be painting more, maybe you can tell them to stop? I understand that you can't tell the higher ups that you're pregnant yet but maybe you could say that it has given you a horrible migraine? Sorry I'm not more help.

Can't believe you're still POASing. I'd love to have one right now! Seeing the lines get darker just builds confidence. But, like you, I think they're pricey and I've spent enough $ on HPT. My doctor isn't interested in getting any blood tests for me. I could request them but I don't want to seem high maintenance. She says she only does it if there's a history of miscarriages. Understandable. 

Glad to hear your blood tests results are great! That's better than a couple of flaring pink lines.
----
Rashaa - I'm sorry to read what you've been going through. :hugs: Stress! Just keep proving those doctors wrong.
----
Sunshine - I'm doing the same thing. Why am I making myself a nervous wreck by reading scary stories? The odds are VERY much in our favor for healthy pregnancies. We should just enjoy the ride, right? :hugs:
----
lilmamatoW - I'm sure you're doctor would have told you if they had concerns. And sounds like they're staying on top of it and that's great to be getting that level of care at such an early stage in pregnancy!


----------



## Sunshine12

Ferne I just did that prediction thing that you have in your sig and mine came out as a boy (to be honest I think its a boy too. Not a clue why but I do) 

I dont mind which Im having so long as he/she is healthy but if I had the choice I would actually rather have a girl. I love all the pretty little clothes and stuff you can get for baby girls! x


----------



## sadie

Hi *Ferne*. I left out the 'c' so it was 'changing'. We changed my classroom for the rest of the day. It was horrible. 

i am going to stop P'ingOAS on sunday! i have two left. Weirdly, the FRER arent getting very dark at all, but HCG was 125. Oh whatever. 

yes, i have a blood test on monday and will return on wednesday for another. Prob becaus ehe is a FS, they monitor the beginning stages more closely. ? 

*Sunshine* I like how you think you are having a boy! Why is that? I think i am having twins because I felt like I had two implantations! Haha. Keep dreaming.


----------



## Sunshine12

Hi Ferne, I just have a feeling its a boy and dont have a clue why. Twins eh!! I watched a You Tube video yesterday where they thought it was one and it turned out to be 3!! I would genuinely be gutted if that happened to me. One is fine thank you!!


----------



## sadie

triplets? :wacko:

twins, I'd love!


----------



## sadie

New ladies just got their BFPs in the October testing page! WooHoooooo!!


----------



## sadie

So when are we considered 'out of the risk of miscarriage'? Everyone talks about 3 months, but is that truly the case?

What is going on with everyone else? 

Who have you guys told so far? im not keeping it a secret from my sisters, mom and close friends.... Everyone else will have to wait until my Nov 11 OB appointment.

I have another blood test tmrw to make sure numbers are doubling as theyre supposed to. I am still temping because I want to be sure that all is OK, as far as I can see, but no more POAS for me. yesterday, I intentionally used my last one, so that I dont have anymore to pee on! Ridiculous.


----------



## Ferne

Good question. I think I'll have to tell everybody by Thanksgiving (American Thanksgiving that is. Today is Canadian TG. HAPPY THANKSGIVING CANADA!) because I'm sure I'll be showing enough that my busy body family will figure it out. Otherwise, I would wait until after I had genetic testing done NT and CVS or Amnio. 

Who have I told? I told the same people I would tell IF I had a miscarriage - my four closest friends and one of my siblings.


----------



## Ferne

sadie said:


> triplets? :wacko:
> 
> twins, I'd love!


I think twins would be really hard. I had one, albeit she had severe GERD for her first 6 months (originally known as colic), and I really felt like I could barely tread water for that first little while. 

You're brave.


----------



## sadie

I understand wanting to wait.... 
As for the genetic testing, a big part of me feels like our bodies would tell us if something was wrong, even before we're about to do the genetic testing. i do think it's necessary tho, but Id like to know the statistics of unhealthy babies born to mothers over 35. Can I assume that a huge percent miscarry before it even gets to that point?


----------



## Sunshine12

We have told our parents and siblings and Ive told my grandparents but thats it. Not telling anyone else until after our scan although I want to tell everyone but know that I shouldnt just incase! x

p.s I definately would not want twins. That is a real fear of mine. I only want one. If its more than one I would be gutted.


----------



## Quisty

With regard to announcing my pregnancy, I don't think there should be any hard and fast rule. It really depends on your own personality/circumstances and how you would feel if you had a miscarriage. I have told quite a few people as I am a very open person with people I generally trust. Having said that, I also accept that I have to be prepared to update the same people if things don't turn out but I am happy to do that. In fact I think some support from people around me would be nice if things don't work out. The only circles I am very careful with is work. I don't want my manager to find out I am pregnant by anyone other than me.


----------



## Rashaa

:flower: HI Ladies,

I am still in the game :D. Hanging in there...I wanted to drop a note and say :hi:

I hope everyone is doing well...I developed a very itchy rash over the past few days - has anyone else experienced this?

It's most only my arms and legs....I switched to aveeno baby wash and using aveeno anti-itch creme, until I can see my doctor. [It's a holiday today]. 

I completely understand the concern in telling people. I told my my kids, of course hubby and his family and my family and a few close friends. I wont tell work until I hit the 13th week. 

Here's to a happy Monday! It's Columbus Day in the US, and Thanksgiving here in Canada.

hugs to all


----------



## lilmamatoW

I haven't told anyone except for my husband and my very best friend. I experienced a MC in January at 9w3d and learned my lesson about telling people too soon. I think it's a very personal decision. 

My very best friend, I told because her shower/bachelorette party is this weekend--that I am hosting, so I was going to have to explain why I was going to be sneaky about alcohol. I will probably have to tell a couple more confidants before the weekend so that I can have helpers in my drinking/not drinking ruse.


----------



## K_Anchondo

Oh, man I had the worst itchy rash with my first! My entire upper body was covered. Id scratch and then get in the shower and it would burn. I tried lotions and oils, which helped - but not a lot. I just had to wait through it. I hope yours goes better! Palmers has a good oil, it helped the most. Good luck girly!:thumbup:



Rashaa said:


> :flower: HI Ladies,
> 
> I am still in the game :D. Hanging in there...I wanted to drop a note and say :hi:
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well...I developed a very itchy rash over the past few days - has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> It's most only my arms and legs....I switched to aveeno baby wash and using aveeno anti-itch creme, until I can see my doctor. [It's a holiday today].
> 
> I completely understand the concern in telling people. I told my my kids, of course hubby and his family and my family and a few close friends. I wont tell work until I hit the 13th week.
> 
> Here's to a happy Monday! It's Columbus Day in the US, and Thanksgiving here in Canada.
> 
> hugs to all


----------



## sadie

No rash for me, but i am prone to them so perhaps they'll visit me too! 

However, I am VERY weepy today.... Tears well up over the silliest things. I am watching, in the background, the columbus day parade and the italian fairy is singing and I started to cry!!! Wtf?? I need to get a grip.

*Rashaa*, keep hanging in there!! :dust:


*Happy Thanksgiving Day, Canada!*

*Happy Columbus Day, America!*

btw, I teach Italian, so I am finding the parade kind of cute.


----------



## lilmamatoW

HCG was 62 and prog was 15 on Friday. Today (Monday) HCG is 388 and prog is still 15. So thankful!:happydance: Just to be sure, doctor wants me back on Wednesday for one more blood test.

First ultrasound is scheduled for 10/31 and second ultrasound and first doctor appointment is scheduled for 11/14. I think I am going to continue to be a little bit of a wreck until all those appointments are done. When do we get to sit back and enjoy?


----------



## Sunshine12

Sadie I spent 2 hours in floods of tears to my mum on Sunday. I was so upset I ended up setting her off too. Our hormones are all over the place so its to be expected I guess.

Rashaa hope your itching gets sorted out soon. Glad you doing ok.
Lilmamato - glad everything heading in the right direction.

My friend NikNik1More just posted her 5 week scan over on the first trimester thread. Its titchy totty tiny!! Amazing that something so ickle can cause our bodies so much grief! 

x


----------



## lilmamatoW

Rashaa said:


> :flower: HI Ladies,
> 
> I am still in the game :D. Hanging in there...I wanted to drop a note and say :hi:
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well...I developed a very itchy rash over the past few days - has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> It's most only my arms and legs....I switched to aveeno baby wash and using aveeno anti-itch creme, until I can see my doctor. [It's a holiday today].
> 
> I completely understand the concern in telling people. I told my my kids, of course hubby and his family and my family and a few close friends. I wont tell work until I hit the 13th week.
> 
> Here's to a happy Monday! It's Columbus Day in the US, and Thanksgiving here in Canada.
> 
> hugs to all

By the way, I have this rash that just started a couple days ago on my lower back. Just my lower back though, but I keep waiting for it to go away and it doesn't.


----------



## sadie

Sunshine12 said:


> My friend NikNik1More just posted her 5 week scan over on the first trimester thread. Its titchy totty tiny!! Amazing that something so ickle can cause our bodies so much grief!
> 
> x

Ooh, I am going to find it!!

I dont think most of us will ever stop worrying because its our nature. However, i have a sister who is so realistic about everything and she handles everything with calmness and poise. Smetimes I wish I had her personality!!

I am waiting to hear about my blood test results from today. they are taking forever to call and I just put another call in, to make sure that I wasnt forgotten..... Still waiting.


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Sunshine12 said:
> 
> 
> My friend NikNik1More just posted her 5 week scan over on the first trimester thread. Its titchy totty tiny!! Amazing that something so ickle can cause our bodies so much grief!
> 
> x
> 
> Ooh, I am going to find it!!
> 
> I dont think most of us will ever stop worrying because its our nature. However, i have a sister who is so realistic about everything and she handles everything with calmness and poise. Smetimes I wish I had her personality!!
> 
> I am waiting to hear about my blood test results from today. they are taking forever to call and I just put another call in, to make sure that I wasnt forgotten..... Still waiting.Click to expand...

My sister is like too (although Im like that in other situations.) In fact, she has told me not to join a baby forum cause it can make you panic about stuff and get worried about things that you shouldnt be worrying about. I never let on that I was on here alot!

Let us know how you get on with your tests. I wish they wouldnt take so long to get back to people and realise how important it is to us mums to be!!


----------



## sadie

All is progressing nicely!
HCG is up to 449 and progesterone is at 30. I am going for an ultrasound next wednesday! So excited!


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> All is progressing nicely!
> HCG is up to 449 and progesterone is at 30. I am going for an ultrasound next wednesday! So excited!


Oh thats fab news!!! Congrats on your results. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilmamatoW

sadie said:


> All is progressing nicely!
> HCG is up to 449 and progesterone is at 30. I am going for an ultrasound next wednesday! So excited!

Yay!!!


----------



## Ferne

lilmamatoW said:


> HCG was 62 and prog was 15 on Friday. Today (Monday) HCG is 388 and prog is still 15. So thankful!:happydance: Just to be sure, doctor wants me back on Wednesday for one more blood test.
> 
> First ultrasound is scheduled for 10/31 and second ultrasound and first doctor appointment is scheduled for 11/14. I think I am going to continue to be a little bit of a wreck until all those appointments are done. When do we get to sit back and enjoy?

Wow, that HCG has more than doubled!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Hi all!

I'm going to cautiously join in here. Today was 13DPO and I had +HPT yesterday and today. Assuming that there's still a dark line tomorrow morning, I'll be calling the doctor for an appointment.

According to FF, due date would be June 19.  My stomach's been feeling a little queasy today, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was totally psychosomatic. I told DH today about the +HPT and it's kind of been sinking in that we've actually been trying to have a baby and might have actually succeeded! Given that we only started trying at the start of August, we weren't expecting this result so soon.

Here's to sticky beans all around!


----------



## lilmamatoW

Ellie Bellie said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm going to cautiously join in here. Today was 13DPO and I had +HPT yesterday and today. Assuming that there's still a dark line tomorrow morning, I'll be calling the doctor for an appointment.
> 
> According to FF, due date would be June 19. My stomach's been feeling a little queasy today, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was totally psychosomatic. I told DH today about the +HPT and it's kind of been sinking in that we've actually been trying to have a baby and might have actually succeeded! Given that we only started trying at the start of August, we weren't expecting this result so soon.
> 
> Here's to sticky beans all around!

Welcome! :happydance: Congratulations!


----------



## Ferne

Hello Ellie Bellie! Congratulations!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Thanks! I'm definitely wary but wanting to talk about it all. DH is a little freaked right now and is anticipating 9 months of "what if" worries where he thinks of anything and everything that could possibly go wrong. I asked if he'd prefer I not tell him until I go into labor and that got a chuckle from him.

The only downer so far was that I had to reschedule my massage from this evening. (I know, something HUGE to complain about, huh?) I asked if there were any concerns regarding pregnancy and massage, which let the cat out of the bag. The policy is that only certified staff can give 1st trimester massages, and my guy doesn't have that training. So I had to reschedule for the 27th. Kinda crazy that my masseuse knows before my parents, huh?


----------



## Sunshine12

Congrats Ellie and welcome to the thread! x


----------



## sadie

Great news Ellie! Welcome!


----------



## lilmamatoW

Ellie Bellie said:


> Thanks! I'm definitely wary but wanting to talk about it all. DH is a little freaked right now and is anticipating 9 months of "what if" worries where he thinks of anything and everything that could possibly go wrong. I asked if he'd prefer I not tell him until I go into labor and that got a chuckle from him.
> 
> The only downer so far was that I had to reschedule my massage from this evening. (I know, something HUGE to complain about, huh?) I asked if there were any concerns regarding pregnancy and massage, which let the cat out of the bag. The policy is that only certified staff can give 1st trimester massages, and my guy doesn't have that training. So I had to reschedule for the 27th. Kinda crazy that my masseuse knows before my parents, huh?

My massage therapist knows and my chiropractor/acupuncturist know too before my parents. It's a necessary thing.


----------



## Rashaa

lilmamatoW said:


> HCG was 62 and prog was 15 on Friday. Today (Monday) HCG is 388 and prog is still 15. So thankful!:happydance: Just to be sure, doctor wants me back on Wednesday for one more blood test.
> 
> First ultrasound is scheduled for 10/31 and second ultrasound and first doctor appointment is scheduled for 11/14. I think I am going to continue to be a little bit of a wreck until all those appointments are done. When do we get to sit back and enjoy?


Awesome news lil mama!! My numbers are close to yours, so I am hoping they jump up like that too this week! :-0


----------



## Rashaa

sadie said:


> All is progressing nicely!
> HCG is up to 449 and progesterone is at 30. I am going for an ultrasound next wednesday! So excited!

Awesome news Sadie!!!  So happy to hear....


----------



## Rashaa

I meant to ask, are any of you having morning sickness lately? That is what prompted me to test...but it left as quickly as it came..and it shows its face in the early morning when I get up sometimes.. I have crackers with me always, and I am trying to eat better....[more frequently, but smaller things]...

but m/s anymore anyone? Especially you guys who have known decent hcg numbers


----------



## Sunshine12

I started feeling nauseous today for the first time but still havent been sick thankfully. I dont want to get morning sickness. x


----------



## K_Anchondo

I've had horrible nausea everyday all day. But no throwing up, thankfully. I've lost 5 pounds from lack of appetite, not sure if that's good or bad though.

So far my symptoms have been: nausea, tired, fatigued, dry skin, constipation and gassy (TMI - sorry). My boobs haven't really gotten any bigger yet though.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

K_Anchondo said:


> I've had horrible nausea everyday all day. But no throwing up, thankfully. I've lost 5 pounds from lack of appetite, not sure if that's good or bad though.
> 
> So far my symptoms have been: nausea, tired, fatigued, dry skin, constipation and gassy (TMI - sorry). My boobs haven't really gotten any bigger yet though.

Sounds a lot like what's been going on over here! The nausea hit yesterday and has been around all day today, coupled with a headache. I wasn't sure if it was psychosomatic, nerves, or a true symptom. Tired as well - something that co-workers have commented on for the past couple weeks and I attributed to my caffeine-free lifestyle. Little did I know! Breakouts were really bad last week, but are starting to clear up. Joys!


----------



## sadie

no ms for me and I hope it stays that way. Between my mom and two sisters, there were 8 babies and not one of them ever had it so I hope I won't neither.

my symptoms: fatigue, constipation (kind of.... I go every day, but not on command, like usual!), sore bbs, hungry!, frequent urination.

Keep those numbers rising girls! :dust:


----------



## Ellie Bellie

First doctor's appointment has been scheduled for next Tuesday morning at 10:45. When I called the office, they asked if I'd had a positive test. "4 in 3 days" I told her - yeah, they're going to think I'm crazy when I go in. I was there just over a month ago to get "checked out" and make sure I was cleared for getting pregnant (concerns about being a possible high-risk because of age and a few medical things). I can just see the doctor shaking her head at me and laughing when I show up! At least she can't accuse me of not following doctor's orders. :)


----------



## lilmamatoW

Ellie Bellie said:


> First doctor's appointment has been scheduled for next Tuesday morning at 10:45. When I called the office, they asked if I'd had a positive test. "4 in 3 days" I told her - yeah, they're going to think I'm crazy when I go in. I was there just over a month ago to get "checked out" and make sure I was cleared for getting pregnant (concerns about being a possible high-risk because of age and a few medical things). I can just see the doctor shaking her head at me and laughing when I show up! At least she can't accuse me of not following doctor's orders. :)

With my first pregnancy, my first prenatal appointment was following an appointment where I got birth control pills. Thought it was funny that I was going in to see her for being pregnant when I had just seen her to actually prevent it. :haha: I guess I wasn't following doctor's orders.


----------



## sadie

*Lilmama* that is funny! It was meant to be! :rofl:

I'm exhausted and feel like all I do is eat and sleep! 

Anyone reading any good pregnancy books? The one by Jenny Mccarthy is cute/funny. thw what to expect when youre expecting is OK, I actually find it a little annoying to read on my tablet. I think the actual book wold have been more useful.

Anyway, happy hump day tomorrow! :flasher:


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Morning Ladies. What a night I had last night. Me and My OH (now ex) Split up. All I have done is cry and cry!! So It's looking like I am going to be a single mum of 2 under 2. Im feeling pretty low atm. But at least no one can say I didn't do it. And I will only have my self to blame. (Sorry to bring a downer on the thread) x

Sadie - Looking at your ticker your due the same day as me! :) x


----------



## Sunshine12

Oh flutterbye, how awful for you. I presume it was on the cards before you started trying for another baby? Try not to get yourself too stressed out. Have you got family and friends you can talk to? Hugs.x


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Flu77erby, so sorry to hear about the rough night! Is there anything you can do to take care of yourself right now? Family or friends you can talk with? Please don't worry about being a downer here! :hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Guys,

I will be brief. it's been a long day...I am miscarrying..started to spot bad yesterday, and I am getting a flow now...my HCG has dropped to 35 and progesterone is 1.7. I am so sorry I won't be able to ride the journey with you...as God has other plans, but I am not defeated...just looking forward to getting over these horrible cramps and pains, and to have my fibroid surgery..and then we'll get back on the train, as they say.

sending hugs and more hugs :hug: Happy and Healthy 9 months!!! good luck and God Bless you all


----------



## mummymurray74

Rashaa said:


> Guys,
> 
> I will be brief. it's been a long day...I am miscarrying..started to spot bad yesterday, and I am getting a flow now...my HCG has dropped to 35 and progesterone is 1.7. I am so sorry I won't be able to ride the journey with you...as God has other plans, but I am not defeated...just looking forward to getting over these horrible cramps and pains, and to have my fibroid surgery..and then we'll get back on the train, as they say.
> 
> sending hugs and more hugs :hug: Happy and Healthy 9 months!!! good luck and God Bless you all


So sorry Rashaa:cry::cry::cry::cry: :hugs: to you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunshine12

Rashaa, Ive just posted on your other thread. I am so sorry. Thinking of you. xxx


----------



## lilmamatoW

FLU77ERBYE said:


> Morning Ladies. What a night I had last night. Me and My OH (now ex) Split up. All I have done is cry and cry!! So It's looking like I am going to be a single mum of 2 under 2. Im feeling pretty low atm. But at least no one can say I didn't do it. And I will only have my self to blame. (Sorry to bring a downer on the thread) x
> 
> Sadie - Looking at your ticker your due the same day as me! :) x

Flu77erby, so sorry to hear about your breakup. I hope you can do things that will help your hurting heart--surround yourself with people that love and care for you and spend some fun time with you LO.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilmamatoW

Rashaa said:


> Guys,
> 
> I will be brief. it's been a long day...I am miscarrying..started to spot bad yesterday, and I am getting a flow now...my HCG has dropped to 35 and progesterone is 1.7. I am so sorry I won't be able to ride the journey with you...as God has other plans, but I am not defeated...just looking forward to getting over these horrible cramps and pains, and to have my fibroid surgery..and then we'll get back on the train, as they say.
> 
> sending hugs and more hugs :hug: Happy and Healthy 9 months!!! good luck and God Bless you all

Awww Rashaa, so sorry.:cry:

I hope you (and those around you) are able to love on you and care for you during this difficult time.


----------



## Rashaa

FLU77ERBYE said:


> Morning Ladies. What a night I had last night. Me and My OH (now ex) Split up. All I have done is cry and cry!! So It's looking like I am going to be a single mum of 2 under 2. Im feeling pretty low atm. But at least no one can say I didn't do it. And I will only have my self to blame. (Sorry to bring a downer on the thread) x
> 
> Sadie - Looking at your ticker your due the same day as me! :) x

Flu77erbye, I am so sorry to hear about you and your oh. Please take care of yourself and try to get some rest :hugs:


----------



## Ferne

FLU77ERBYE - I'm so sorry to read what you're going through. I hope that you do whatever you can to make yourself feel better. Take care of you! Do you want me to add you & your due date to our list on page 1?

Rashaa - I am so sorry. Terrible news. I will be following your story and looking fwd to your next BFP so please let us know how the surgery goes.


----------



## sadie

Hi rqshaa. I am so sorry to hear your news. I am happy to hear that your spirit is strong. Be well and take care and i look forward to hearing from you again when you get your next bfp! Keep us posted on your surgery. 

Flutter, be strong girl. Everything will sort itself out. In the meantime, we are here for you. 

xoxo


----------



## sadie

Anyone else a little crampy now and then? Sooo annoying and it makes me nervous. Today i had a quick little pinch too. :/


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Anyone else a little crampy now and then? Sooo annoying and it makes me nervous. Today i had a quick little pinch too. :/

Im just over 6 weeks and Im still getting cramps. Was getting them quite regular until about 4-5 days ago (Not really terrible pains but kind of mild AF pains). They are easing up a bit now but still get them occassionally. Ive had the odd shooting type pain as well. Boobs still feel like they are going to explode. Thankfully no sickness. Bit nauseous but no sickness.


----------



## sadie

:hugs: Thank you sunshine. That makes me feel better.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

sadie said:


> Anyone else a little crampy now and then? Sooo annoying and it makes me nervous. Today i had a quick little pinch too. :/

I've been feeling crampy for the last few days (mild AF-symptoms) along with the nausea. And I totally sympathize with the feeling nervous! My brain is constantly filled with "what if" worries!


----------



## izzlesnizzle

Yes very crampy at 6 weeks. Woke the other night and the pain was so awful that I thought I was having an ectopic then after 30 mins or so it subsided and I went back to sleep. Went for a scan the next day at emergency gynae unit and little one was all present and correct in the right place with a good strong heart beat at 116bpm, was so relieved i burst into tears! The cramps have been like really bad period pains at times but no bleeding.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Hi Rashaa,
Sorry to hear this! You've got an amazing attitude and great strength! Looking forward to hearing that you're back on the train! HUGS!


----------



## lilmamatoW

So I am worried...

10/10 HCG 388 Prog 14.6
10/12 HCG 789 Prog 12.9

Prog should be increasing and as far as I know, it's been decreasing since my first test on 10/5, at which time it was 17.


----------



## Sunshine12

izzlesnizzle said:


> Yes very crampy at 6 weeks. Woke the other night and the pain was so awful that I thought I was having an ectopic then after 30 mins or so it subsided and I went back to sleep. Went for a scan the next day at emergency gynae unit and little one was all present and correct in the right place with a good strong heart beat at 116bpm, was so relieved i burst into tears! The cramps have been like really bad period pains at times but no bleeding.

When are you due izzles? x


----------



## lilmamatoW

lilmamatoW said:


> So I am worried...
> 
> 10/10 HCG 388 Prog 14.6
> 10/12 HCG 789 Prog 12.9
> 
> Prog should be increasing and as far as I know, it's been decreasing since my first test on 10/5, at which time it was 17.

Well, dr is putting me on progesterone supplements. Hopefully this will do its work!


----------



## Sunshine12

lilmamatoW said:


> So I am worried...
> 
> 10/10 HCG 388 Prog 14.6
> 10/12 HCG 789 Prog 12.9
> 
> Prog should be increasing and as far as I know, it's been decreasing since my first test on 10/5, at which time it was 17.

Sorry I think I missed your post earlier. Have docs said if there are any supplements they can give you to increase your progesterone? x

Aarghh and just read your last post. Doh! Well thats good then. That should make it go up. The fact that your hcg levels are doubling is great so if they can sort the prog you should be sorted! Its fab that you are getting tested so regularly. I spoke to midwife on phone today and they said they wont do these tests as if my body doesnt want to alter itself to accommodate the babys needs then there isnt anything they can do about it. Twats. xx


----------



## Rashaa

Lilmama, it should work. Unlike me you have a really high hcg. Mine never went over 100. Good luck and have faith, God willing the progesterone will help.


----------



## sadie

:hugs:We are here for you lilmama. Keep us updated daily! When do you go for your next blood test?


----------



## Rashaa

Sunshine12 said:


> Sorry I think I missed your post earlier. Have docs said if there are any supplements they can give you to increase your progesterone? x
> 
> Aarghh and just read your last post. Doh! Well thats good then. That should make it go up. The fact that your hcg levels are doubling is great so if they can sort the prog you should be sorted! Its fab that you are getting tested so regularly. I spoke to midwife on phone today and they said they wont do these tests as if my body doesnt want to alter itself to accommodate the babys needs then there isnt anything they can do about it. Twats. xx

It amazes me how hand's off they are. Even in my own situation...it's been really hard *sigh*.

I just pray I am the only one who fell off the June wagon....


----------



## sadie

:hugs:


Rashaa said:


> Sunshine12 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I think I missed your post earlier. Have docs said if there are any supplements they can give you to increase your progesterone? x
> 
> Aarghh and just read your last post. Doh! Well thats good then. That should make it go up. The fact that your hcg levels are doubling is great so if they can sort the prog you should be sorted! Its fab that you are getting tested so regularly. I spoke to midwife on phone today and they said they wont do these tests as if my body doesnt want to alter itself to accommodate the babys needs then there isnt anything they can do about it. Twats. xx
> 
> It amazes me how hand's off they are. Even in my own situation...it's been really hard *sigh*.
> 
> I just pray I am the only one who fell off the June wagon....Click to expand...


----------



## Destin

Hello ladies...I am due June 16th with my 4th. I am 37 years old. I went for blood test today and having ulasound in morning to rule out etopic. I woe up with terribe crmps this morning with no bleeding. It lasted most of day. I freaked out cause I had m/c in may at same time frame. I am about 5 weeks. Hope everyone has a great h&h 9 months.


----------



## lilmamatoW

sadie said:


> :hugs:We are here for you lilmama. Keep us updated daily! When do you go for your next blood test?

Thanks for the support! Going back on Friday.


----------



## Ferne

WELCOME DESTIN! H&H 9+ months!

sadie - I am SUPER crampy. It's the only pregnancy symptom I have unfortunately and, you're right, it's disconcerting.

lilmamatoW - Good to read that your doctor is on top of this. And hopefully that progesterone level will be headed in the opposite direction! Keep us posted.


----------



## Sunshine12

Destin said:


> Hello ladies...I am due June 16th with my 4th. I am 37 years old. I went for blood test today and having ulasound in morning to rule out etopic. I woe up with terribe crmps this morning with no bleeding. It lasted most of day. I freaked out cause I had m/c in may at same time frame. I am about 5 weeks. Hope everyone has a great h&h 9 months.

Welcome to the thread and try not to panic. Everyone gets different levels of cramps and different symptoms so Im sure its fine. Your ultrasound will put your mind at rest. Let us know how you get on and congratulations on your pregnancy.!! x


----------



## Ellie Bellie

WELCOME DESTIN! Glad to have you here!

I felt like I was surrounded by baby talk yesterday! It was a topic with a number of my clients (I'm a psychologist). Also, a friend at work asked how the "baby-making" was going - I knew I couldn't keep it a secret from her and it felt really good to have someone to talk to. She's got 2 kids already, so she's a great resource.

Now, DH and I both have colds. The congestion, sore throat, and low-grade fever are such a delight on top of the headache and upset tummy! :wacko: But now I have a "legit" reason for being a little off my game at work.


----------



## lilmamatoW

Destin said:


> Hello ladies...I am due June 16th with my 4th. I am 37 years old. I went for blood test today and having ulasound in morning to rule out etopic. I woe up with terribe crmps this morning with no bleeding. It lasted most of day. I freaked out cause I had m/c in may at same time frame. I am about 5 weeks. Hope everyone has a great h&h 9 months.

Welcome! Glad you're here!


----------



## lilmamatoW

Rashaa said:


> Sunshine12 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I think I missed your post earlier. Have docs said if there are any supplements they can give you to increase your progesterone? x
> 
> Aarghh and just read your last post. Doh! Well thats good then. That should make it go up. The fact that your hcg levels are doubling is great so if they can sort the prog you should be sorted! Its fab that you are getting tested so regularly. I spoke to midwife on phone today and they said they wont do these tests as if my body doesnt want to alter itself to accommodate the babys needs then there isnt anything they can do about it. Twats. xx
> 
> It amazes me how hand's off they are. Even in my own situation...it's been really hard *sigh*.
> 
> I just pray I am the only one who fell off the June wagon....Click to expand...

My friend, who has experienced three MC, advised me yesterday to remember to be my best advocate and to ask a lot of questions. It's something that she regrets not having done during her early losses. The Dr (not my regular dr who is on vacation this week) was reluctant to give me the progesterone, but then when I started asking questions, she went back and asked another dr who is very familiar with the way my dr handles patients and agreed that my dr would probably give me the progesterone. At the end of the day, I think that sometimes drs don't think much about one or two miscarriages (they pay attention when it's "recurrent") but I think we have to make them remember that once miscarriage is a big deal to us and that we, as moms, have to know that we did all we could for our babies.

Hope we all have a good day...will keep you posted about stuff. Thanks so much for your support!


----------



## K_Anchondo

Oh, man, Rashaa - I am so very sorry. I can not imagine. Big hugs to you!


----------



## sadie

We definitely have to fight for what we believe in, feel is right. Im glad you pushed.


----------



## sadie

You know, I was never a big fan of chicken, no matter how it was prepared. i grew up eating it constantly, yet reluctantly.

Last night I made chicken burritos because I wanted to get some protein from something other than eggs and yogurt. With each bite, I was gagging. It smelled like cooked rodent and so I took out the chicken pieces and fed them to the dog who gobbled them up. Fast forward to tonight's dinner.... leftover burrito.... And sure enough, the smell was totally sickening. The chicken was not bad, Im sure of that. however I do think my pregnancy nose/tastebuds are kicking in! And I kind of think that's neat.


----------



## sadie

Destin, what happened at your scan?


----------



## Ferne

sadie said:


> You know, I was never a big fan of chicken, no matter how it was prepared. i grew up eating it constantly, yet reluctantly.
> 
> Last night I made chicken burritos because I wanted to get some protein from something other than eggs and yogurt. With each bite, I was gagging. It smelled like cooked rodent and so I took out the chicken pieces and fed them to the dog who gobbled them up. Fast forward to tonight's dinner.... leftover burrito.... And sure enough, the smell was totally sickening. The chicken was not bad, Im sure of that. however I do think my pregnancy nose/tastebuds are kicking in! And I kind of think that's neat.

It's totally neat. I had a problem with chicken early in my first pregnancy as well.


----------



## K_Anchondo

I dont think Im having "problems" with specific foods, as of yet. Im just wanting rice like it's candy or something! I've been eating it with everything. No weird concoctions, just soups and stuff.I had to go buy another box last night! HAHA!

Soda has been hurting my tummy. I usually drink a lot of it, but cant seem to stomach it lately - literally.


----------



## lilmamatoW

So heard from the dr. office and I am so glad that I asked for the progesterone suppositories! My HCG more than doubled and my prog went back to a good level too!

10/5 HCG just barely pregnant Prog 17
10/7 HCG 62 Prog 15
10/10 HCG 388 Prog 14.6
10/12 HCG 789 Prog 12.9
10/14 HCG 2200 Prog 24!!! :happydance:

Relieved! This doesn't mean that I am not going to be nervous for the next 34 or so weeks, but it does feel for the moment. Thanks for your support...going back again next week for another test just because I am on the progesterone.


----------



## SecondTimeMom

Hi! I just got a BFP after 8 months (9 cycles) of TTC after IUD removal. I am 36 and have a DS who is 9. It's really early and I had a Chemical pregnancy 2 cycles ago. BUT this time the tests are getting darker so I'm being cautiously optimistic! Nice to be here!

Oh and EDD (from FF) is June 25, 2012


----------



## sadie

Great news, Lilmama!! Those numbers are beautiful!!

Welcome STM! happy to have you here!


----------



## Sunshine12

lilmamatoW said:


> So heard from the dr. office and I am so glad that I asked for the progesterone suppositories! My HCG more than doubled and my prog went back to a good level too!
> 
> 10/5 HCG just barely pregnant Prog 17
> 10/7 HCG 62 Prog 15
> 10/10 HCG 388 Prog 14.6
> 10/12 HCG 789 Prog 12.9
> 10/14 HCG 2200 Prog 24!!! :happydance:
> 
> Relieved! This doesn't mean that I am not going to be nervous for the next 34 or so weeks, but it does feel for the moment. Thanks for your support...going back again next week for another test just because I am on the progesterone.

Oh thats so good. Such a relief for you Im sure. Great news. Thanks for letting us know. xxx

Congratulations STM!! x


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Welcome SecondTimeMom! We're happy you're here!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I think I need to educate myself about these different levels. I have no idea what the progesterone should look like. Guess I'll talk to the doctor about all that stuff on Tuesday. 

Meanwhile, great news lilmamatoW!


----------



## Ferne

Great News lilmama!

Welcome 2ndTimeMom!


----------



## StarSign

Hi Ladies :wave:, wow nice to see some familiar "faces". I'm glad we're all moving along nice. :thumbup: Lilmama for getting that progesterone!! So far, I have more gagging reflex to my pre-natals vs. any food so far....lol. And I'm eating rice of all forms like nobody's business, even Rice Crispies! Today, was doing some house work, but tummy started rolling a little bit, so I'm taking a mini break again on BnB. :)


----------



## sadie

Mmm. Rice! I love sticky rice. Dont tempt me!

Is too much walking a bad thing? We walked for 3 hours today, but at a slow pace....


----------



## Ferne

sadie said:


> Mmm. Rice! I love sticky rice. Dont tempt me!
> 
> Is too much walking a bad thing? We walked for 3 hours today, but at a slow pace....

No, unless your body isn't used to it.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I've been a complete ZOMBIE today! Actually, I started out the day quite well and gave an hour-long presentation this afternoon. Once I left the conference - which really wasn't demanding at all by my "usual" standards - I went to my in-laws and just about passed out. Then we went to dinner and I felt like I was going to fall asleep over dessert. I excused myself as soon as we got back to their house, while DH stayed on (we drove separately). We haven't told anyone yet since it's still early on. So I attributed it to having a cold and being run-down after a long week at work. I think we're going to tell them when we next get together in 3 weeks for Grandpa's birthday.

The sad/funny part was when DH tried to encourage me by saying that I was almost through this phase. You should have seen his face when I told him it was going to be another 7 weeks before the second trimester! And I thought HE could to math!


----------



## StarSign

:wave: Ferne, Sadie...we're within 2 days of each others' due date :) [sorry, you prolly discussed this somewhere...:blush:


----------



## StarSign

Ellie- this is your first? It's a trip..the first tri can be crazy hunger and:sleep: outta nowhere.


----------



## Ferne

StarSign said:


> :wave: Ferne, Sadie...we're within 2 days of each others' due date :) [sorry, you prolly discussed this somewhere...:blush:

Hi SS!

We are?! How exciting! Once we get out of the woods, we should take bets on who will go first. When's your due date? Do you want me to put it down on page 1 of this thread?


----------



## StarSign

lilmamatoW said:


> So heard from the dr. office and I am so glad that I asked for the progesterone suppositories! My HCG more than doubled and my prog went back to a good level too!
> 
> 10/5 HCG just barely pregnant Prog 17
> 10/7 HCG 62 Prog 15
> 10/10 HCG 388 Prog 14.6
> 10/12 HCG 789 Prog 12.9
> 10/14 HCG 2200 Prog 24!!! :happydance:
> 
> Relieved! This doesn't mean that I am not going to be nervous for the next 34 or so weeks, but it does feel for the moment. Thanks for your support...going back again next week for another test just because I am on the progesterone.




Ferne said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Ferne, Sadie...we're within 2 days of each others' due date :) [sorry, you prolly discussed this somewhere...:blush:
> 
> Hi SS!
> 
> We are?! How exciting! Once we get out of the woods, we should take bets on who will go first. When's your due date? Do you want me to put it down on page 1 of this thread?Click to expand...

Hi Yes!! Put me down. Yeah, we've got some weeks to go for sure before getting out of the woods, but...:thumbup: that we do. Due date: June 15th. :) And Rashaa..needs to be removed. She's MC'ed :(


----------



## sadie

And I am June 14. 
I have been telling people along the way because there are so many things I cant hide....
I'm constantly tired, I urinate constantly, I talk about food and am eating more than normal, I am no longer drinking (i am a wine lover), i get out of breath from 2 flights of stairs, and best of all, I am so damn bloated! If they didnt know I was pregnant, they'd think I was losing it. So, I just have to pray for the best and since my OH lives across the ocean, I need the support and help of family and friends here.....

I go for my u/s on wednesday. Excited, but now I am starting to get nervous.

It will be 5w6d and i hope that they can hear the heartbeat by then...... So many ladies lately in our age range have had a mc so it definitely make me realize that i am still into the woods.... Not out of it... PMA.... Trying to keep it up! Additionally, I am addicted to temping and it gives me peace of mind every morning, but at the same time, makes me nervous. I need to stop with the BBT. Maybe if all goes well on wednesday. Or maybe I will push wednesday's appt to friday, bc wednesday is a busy day.

Thanks for letting me rant.

Hugs


----------



## Ellie Bellie

StarSign said:


> Ellie- this is your first? It's a trip..the first tri can be crazy hunger and:sleep: outta nowhere.

Yes, this is my first. I sort of knew what to expect, but I didn't KNOW what to expect, if that makes any sense. And given that I just got my BFP a week ago I feel like it's a lot to experience in just a week. But I know it's my body letting me know that there's some important work going on in there.

The big challenge for me, I think, is that I tend to "bulldoze" my way through things and my body isn't going to let that happen any longer. Like a lot of people, I expect a lot of myself and I push myself hard. (Perfectionist, anyone?) For example, my Tuesday work schedule has me seeing clients back-to-back for 9 hours straight and my Wednesday schedule is 11 hours. A few months ago, that would have been a challenge but do-able. Nowadays.... Yeah, I'm going to have to rework my work schedule a bit.

I think one of my goals, for right now and for life in general, is going to be "Relax and Enjoy!" That's something worthwhile to strive for!


----------



## StarSign

sadie said:


> ....
> Thanks for letting me rant.
> 
> Hugs

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Good thing there's BnB. Keep the PMA going, it'll be ok. And I know what you mean about BBT, I haven't since I got my 2nd b/w done, but I think I'm going to POAS weekly until week 8 which is when the latest of my chemical mc's stopped. I'm also going to ask about more b/w again for week six...need some numbers for reassurance!

My progesterone was only at 21 for 17dpo, but it's been going up each test. HCG was 412 that day, too. I guess that's at median, but still...


----------



## sadie

I know what you mean! When I go for my ultrasound, I want them to take blood too!
And I was searching my closet for a hpt lurking in a corner because i just wanted to poas, but I didnt find any. :( 

And today, i cried over the silliest thing.... Girls doing a dance to Firework by Katy Perry as my students and some colleagues participated in a breast cancer walk in Central Park. The atmosphere brought me to tears! 

now I am completely exhausted and its time for my daily nap!

Anyone in this group have their 6 week ultrasound yet? Is the heart really beating at that point???

Thanks girls!


----------



## Ferne

sadie said:


> And I am June 14.
> I have been telling people along the way because there are so many things I cant hide....
> I'm constantly tired, I urinate constantly, I talk about food and am eating more than normal, I am no longer drinking (i am a wine lover), i get out of breath from 2 flights of stairs, and best of all, I am so damn bloated! If they didnt know I was pregnant, they'd think I was losing it. So, I just have to pray for the best and since my OH lives across the ocean, I need the support and help of family and friends here.....
> 
> I go for my u/s on wednesday. Excited, but now I am starting to get nervous.
> 
> It will be 5w6d and i hope that they can hear the heartbeat by then...... So many ladies lately in our age range have had a mc so it definitely make me realize that i am still into the woods.... Not out of it... PMA.... Trying to keep it up! Additionally, I am addicted to temping and it gives me peace of mind every morning, but at the same time, makes me nervous. I need to stop with the BBT. Maybe if all goes well on wednesday. Or maybe I will push wednesday's appt to friday, bc wednesday is a busy day.
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant.
> 
> Hugs

Hi Sadie,
I was originally scheduled for an appointment at about the same time (under 6 weeks). After doing some research, I called to reschedule for 7.5 weeks. I'm not a doctor but from what I've read you can't hear a heart beat that early. The ultrasound may be able to pick it up though (and give you a visual- sort of like an ekg) but don't be disappointed if it doesn't. Again, it's different for everybody, but some heartbeats can't be detected that early.

Not too helpful, I know.


----------



## StarSign

Ferne said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> And I am June 14.
> I have been telling people along the way because there are so many things I cant hide....
> I'm constantly tired, I urinate constantly, I talk about food and am eating more than normal, I am no longer drinking (i am a wine lover), i get out of breath from 2 flights of stairs, and best of all, I am so damn bloated! If they didnt know I was pregnant, they'd think I was losing it. So, I just have to pray for the best and since my OH lives across the ocean, I need the support and help of family and friends here.....
> 
> I go for my u/s on wednesday. Excited, but now I am starting to get nervous.
> 
> It will be 5w6d and i hope that they can hear the heartbeat by then...... So many ladies lately in our age range have had a mc so it definitely make me realize that i am still into the woods.... Not out of it... PMA.... Trying to keep it up! Additionally, I am addicted to temping and it gives me peace of mind every morning, but at the same time, makes me nervous. I need to stop with the BBT. Maybe if all goes well on wednesday. Or maybe I will push wednesday's appt to friday, bc wednesday is a busy day.
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant.
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Hi Sadie,
> I was originally scheduled for an appointment at about the same time (under 6 weeks). After doing some research, I called to reschedule for 7.5 weeks. I'm not a doctor but from what I've read you can't hear a heart beat that early. The ultrasound may be able to pick it up though (and give you a visual- sort of like an ekg) but don't be disappointed if it doesn't. Again, it's different for everybody, but some heartbeats can't be detected that early.
> 
> Not too helpful, I know.Click to expand...

Whoot, we're going the same week. Mine is Nov 3rd.


----------



## Ferne

SS,
Mine is the 1st. I'm really looking forward to it.

Sadie,
I can't wait to hear everything that happens at your 1st appointment. Please let us know.


----------



## sadie

Ugh. I had nightmares about it last night. I am also going to my OB on nov 11 but this week it is with the fs.... i will keep you posted. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I have my first appointment tomorrow morning at 10:45 (EST). I'm not sure what all will be done in this one. It's only 15 minutes (asked when scheduling) and I'm only at Week 5 (5+4, max). Even if it's only to walk in the door and wave hello to the doctor, it'll be nice to have this 40-week process started.


----------



## sadie

I agree! Keep us posted and post a pic if u get one!


----------



## lilmamatoW

StarSign said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:, wow nice to see some familiar "faces". I'm glad we're all moving along nice. :thumbup: Lilmama for getting that progesterone!! So far, I have more gagging reflex to my pre-natals vs. any food so far....lol. And I'm eating rice of all forms like nobody's business, even Rice Crispies! Today, was doing some house work, but tummy started rolling a little bit, so I'm taking a mini break again on BnB. :)

Welcome SS! Good to see you here! Very happy for you!


----------



## sadie

I need to find a way to just stop thinking about being pregnant. 
Gas pains make me fearful and I am analyzing every little thing. Google needs to be banned from my computer. No more reading books, no more BnB, except for this particular forum, no more googling. End of story!


Anyone else being nutty like me??


----------



## Ellie Bellie

sadie said:


> I need to find a way to just stop thinking about being pregnant.
> Gas pains make me fearful and I am analyzing every little thing. Google needs to be banned from my computer. No more reading books, no more BnB, except for this particular forum, no more googling. End of story!
> 
> 
> Anyone else being nutty like me??

AMEN! I'm definitely a nut and I'm probably driving DH nutty with it all too. I wish I could disconnect my brain!


----------



## lilmamatoW

sadie said:


> I need to find a way to just stop thinking about being pregnant.
> Gas pains make me fearful and I am analyzing every little thing. Google needs to be banned from my computer. No more reading books, no more BnB, except for this particular forum, no more googling. End of story!
> 
> 
> Anyone else being nutty like me??

I am. I have become very inefficient at work. Can't focus on anything except being pregnant.


----------



## mummymurray74

I agree girls!!!! I am feeling so nervous, i had a missed miscarriage back in 2008 and i had no sign i had miscarried. I carried my baby to 13weeks before i found out at my scan it died at 8weeks. I feel so on edge even though i had a baby in 2009 with no problems. I am worried about the cramping even though i know its normal and had it last time with my son. I just want to see it and know its ok. I basically just want to get to 12 weeks!!! I got my HCG results from last week i was 4weeks and 5 days and my level was 5514!!!! which is high so i should be reassured but im still panicking!!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

mummymurray74 said:


> I agree girls!!!! I am feeling so nervous, i had a missed miscarriage back in 2008 and i had no sign i had miscarried. I carried my baby to 13weeks before i found out at my scan it died at 8weeks. I feel so on edge even though i had a baby in 2009 with no problems. I am worried about the cramping even though i know its normal and had it last time with my son. I just want to see it and know its ok. I basically just want to get to 12 weeks!!! I got my HCG results from last week i was 4weeks and 5 days and my level was 5514!!!! which is high so i should be reassured but im still panicking!!!!

those are good results hun :hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> I need to find a way to just stop thinking about being pregnant.
> Gas pains make me fearful and I am analyzing every little thing. Google needs to be banned from my computer. No more reading books, no more BnB, except for this particular forum, no more googling. End of story!
> 
> 
> Anyone else being nutty like me??

Ive stopped googling now and Im defo more chilled now than I was a few weeks back. BnB isnt freaking me out as much now which is good as my OH was about to ban me from using it. Every time I get a new "piece of fruit" my worry is reducing. lol Once the scan is done and I get NT results I reckon (or at least hope) I will really start enjoying my pregnancy.


----------



## sadie

Now you have a little blueberry in there, *sunshine*. The raspberry will help me relax a bit more.

*Mummy* great numbers!


----------



## StarSign

Hmmm, maybe I need to get a fruit train myself. LOL. But, I'm trying to be "good", so I did some meditations last nite to calm the nerves a bit. I'm going to try to hang in there and not go for 6 week bloods. But, we'll see if I change my mind!

I felt minor nausea last night, so I feel there's still some action going on there. Trying to enjoy the "normal clothes time" :).


----------



## pumpkin007

I also have my midwife app on 1 november, cant wait, hope my scan follows quickly after, just so I can relax a little :):happydance:


----------



## Sunshine12

pumpkin007 said:


> I also have my midwife app on 1 november, cant wait, hope my scan follows quickly after, just so I can relax a little :):happydance:

Do you know what to expect? Mine is on 1st Nov. and from what they have said it will probably just be chatting about medical history and that will be it. Im hoping they take blood or something but not sure exactly what to expect. My scan is going to be around 3 weeks after that I think - w/c 22nd November or thereabouts.


----------



## pumpkin007

Hi sunshine, last time is was just a chat really, then they kinda get the ball rolling, just feels like a huge waiting game to start and very unreal until you get your scan. Unfortunately I miscarried my last pg, and only saw the midwife 2 days before so i didnt get to scan stage last time, just hope this one sticks this time, fx, keep us posted, all districts seem to do things different so dont take my word as gospel :flower:


----------



## StarSign

mummymurray74 said:


> I agree girls!!!! I am feeling so nervous, i had a missed miscarriage back in 2008 and i had no sign i had miscarried. I carried my baby to 13weeks before i found out at my scan it died at 8weeks. I feel so on edge even though i had a baby in 2009 with no problems. I am worried about the cramping even though i know its normal and had it last time with my son. I just want to see it and know its ok. I basically just want to get to 12 weeks!!! I got my HCG results from last week i was 4weeks and 5 days and my level was 5514!!!! which is high so i should be reassured but im still panicking!!!!

That is a RIDICULOUSLY high level. :thumbup: But, I understand the reservation:hugs:


----------



## lilmamatoW

mummymurray74 said:


> I agree girls!!!! I am feeling so nervous, i had a missed miscarriage back in 2008 and i had no sign i had miscarried. I carried my baby to 13weeks before i found out at my scan it died at 8weeks. I feel so on edge even though i had a baby in 2009 with no problems. I am worried about the cramping even though i know its normal and had it last time with my son. I just want to see it and know its ok. I basically just want to get to 12 weeks!!! I got my HCG results from last week i was 4weeks and 5 days and my level was 5514!!!! which is high so i should be reassured but im still panicking!!!!

I know how you feel. When I had a MC in January 2011, I was 9w4d and still felt very pregnant. I had no idea until the scan showed that the baby stopped growing at 9w3d (just the day before!:cry:). For that reason, even though my HCG was 2200 last friday, which I think was about 5w4d, I still feel nervous. I am wondering if I will start to breathe easier after I get past 9 weeks...but I'm not sure. For that reason, I've still really not told anyone...not my parents and not even some of my closest friends.


----------



## sadie

Hey all. I just saw on the news tonight that there is a new blood test that can test for downs. If it comes back positive, then an amnio is a must, they said. If it comes back negative, no need for the amnio.
But they did say that the cvs check for other disporders, so the blood test shouldnt actually cancel out the cvs..... Interesting. If I may, and excuse my ignorance, but what other disorders do they check for? (mentral ******ation, I assume.... Anyone know of specific others?)

Soon enough, they'll be able to identify other disorders via the blood. Less risky for us and baby!


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Hey all. I just saw on the news tonight that there is a new blood test that can test for downs. If it comes back positive, then an amnio is a must, they said. If it comes back negative, no need for the amnio.
> But they did say that the cvs check for other disporders, so the blood test shouldnt actually cancel out the cvs..... Interesting. If I may, and excuse my ignorance, but what other disorders do they check for? (mentral ******ation, I assume.... Anyone know of specific others?)
> 
> Soon enough, they'll be able to identify other disorders via the blood. Less risky for us and baby!

Hi Sadie

hope you are well. That sounds good. I have to say downs etc is my latest worry. Im a bit confused as to whether CVS and amnio are exactly the same thing. I know one is testing amniotic fluid and one the placenta but not sure whether they both give exact same results and if you choose which one you want or if it just depends what your chosen hospital will carry out. Im fairly certain that Im getting one of them done unless the risk is very very low.

Here is an excerpt from a page I have bookmarked about this sort of thing which details what the CVS shows. 

_Like amniocentesis, CVS can identify:
Nearly all chromosomal abnormalities, including Down syndrome, trisomy 13, trisomy 18, and sex chromosome abnormalities (such as Turner syndrome and Klinefelter syndrome). The test is more than 99 percent accurate in diagnosing these conditions.
Several hundred genetic disorders, such as cystic fibrosis, sickle cell disease, and Tay-Sachs disease. The test is not used to look for all of them, but if your baby is at increased risk for one or more of these disorders, CVS can usually tell you whether he has the disease.

_


----------



## lilmamatoW

So, I went to a dentist appointment that I had for last night (an appointment that was made weeks and weeks ago) to get a filling re-done...and when I told my dentist that I was about 6 weeks along...she told me to come back in the second trimester! I was so surprised. Not mad or anything, glad that she is taking precautions, but just didn't think that the dentist wouldn't work on my teeth in the first trimester.:shrug: So, I am learning new things this time around.


----------



## StarSign

Wow, really?? O...maybe due to the meds to deaden the nerve. One thing to really watch out for it calcium deficiency. So, be sure you're taking good pre-natals.


----------



## lilmamatoW

I forgot to mention that this last weekend, I cried while watching....Bridesmaids! Can you believe it? I was so moved by the friendship of the two women. MY DH thought it was hilarious that I was crying over that movie, of all movies. :wacko: Crazy hormones.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

lilmamatoW said:


> So, I went to a dentist appointment that I had for last night (an appointment that was made weeks and weeks ago) to get a filling re-done...and when I told my dentist that I was about 6 weeks along...she told me to come back in the second trimester! I was so surprised. Not mad or anything, glad that she is taking precautions, but just didn't think that the dentist wouldn't work on my teeth in the first trimester.:shrug: So, I am learning new things this time around.

That's good to know! I have an appointment scheduled with the dentist in a couple of weeks and really don't want to head over there if I don't need to. I'll give them a call and see what their policy is.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Happy Hump Day, Ladies!

Yesterday I had my "confirmation appointment" with the OB where they said "Yup, the urine test shows you're pregnant." Now for the next series of appointments:
Monday 10/24: Initial scan to determine viability and size; blood work; 24-hr urine collection (monitoring my kidney functioning)
Monday 10/31: "Intake Appointment" with OB practice with monthly appointment following
Monday 12/5: 10-12 Week Scan
Monday 1/23: 18-20 Week Scan

DH is coming to all these with me, so it's on our calendars and starting to feel real to both of us. 

And this morning I woke to a zoster on my eyelid (like a coldsore). So it was a mad dash to get to the doctor so I could have it checked out and get the prescription written. Then checking with the nurse at the OB's office to confirm that it was okay to take while pregnant. So I had a bit of panic this morning and some fear about what impact the medications could have on the pregnancy but am feeling better about it now. And now I'm supposed to be on-task and focused at work until 9pm? Ugh!


----------



## sadie

wow. I heard about the dentist being a dangerous thing because it could lead to infection of sorts....

Congrats Ellie on your appointment Exciting, isn't it!?!?!

I went for my 6 week scan this morning and there were TWO!! Mamma mia! Great news!
One is bigger than the other and the doc said there is a 25% chance the little one will stop developing. I hope not and I hope that they are healthy and happy!


----------



## lilmamatoW

sadie said:


> wow. I heard about the dentist being a dangerous thing because it could lead to infection of sorts....
> 
> Congrats Ellie on your appointment Exciting, isn't it!?!?!
> 
> I went for my 6 week scan this morning and there were TWO!! Mamma mia! Great news!
> One is bigger than the other and the doc said there is a 25% chance the little one will stop developing. I hope not and I hope that they are healthy and happy!

Wow! That's great news!:happydance:


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> wow. I heard about the dentist being a dangerous thing because it could lead to infection of sorts....
> 
> Congrats Ellie on your appointment Exciting, isn't it!?!?!
> 
> I went for my 6 week scan this morning and there were TWO!! Mamma mia! Great news!
> One is bigger than the other and the doc said there is a 25% chance the little one will stop developing. I hope not and I hope that they are healthy and happy!

Oh wow!!! Was it you or Ferne that wanted twins? I vaguely recall someone on here being keen to have twins. Congratulations. x


----------



## Ellie Bellie

sadie said:


> I went for my 6 week scan this morning and there were TWO!! Mamma mia! Great news!
> One is bigger than the other and the doc said there is a 25% chance the little one will stop developing. I hope not and I hope that they are healthy and happy!

TWO! Wowzers! Here's to happy and healthy development for both your peas!


----------



## lilmamatoW

I think this might be my last blood test for a while, but got results back from today's test (dr gave me a choice to come in because I am on the progesterone)

10/5 HCG just barely pregnant Prog 17
10/7 HCG 62 Prog 15
10/10 HCG 388 Prog 14.6
10/12 HCG 789 Prog 12.9 (got progesterone suppositories)
10/14 HCG 2200 Prog 24
10/19 HCG 13,000 Prog 25 :happydance::happydance:

Happy, but will feel more relieved after first scan on 10/31.


----------



## sadie

*Lilmama!*. Awesome news girly!!! Bless you and baby!!

*Sunshine* :hi: it was me! And I just knew there were two in there. I felt them during implantation and I have been way too tired and out of breath walking up stairs for this to be just one. I just pray they both grow accordingly! I'm 41 so two right away would be a blessing, for me as well as for each other to have a sibling.... 

Thanks!


----------



## lilmamatoW

sadie said:


> *Lilmama!*. Awesome news girly!!! Bless you and baby!!
> 
> *Sunshine* :hi: it was me! And I just knew there were two in there. I felt them during implantation and I have been way too tired and out of breath walking up stairs for this to be just one. I just pray they both grow accordingly! I'm 41 so two right away would be a blessing, for me as well as for each other to have a sibling....
> 
> Thanks!

Sadie--I am so happy for you, especially because you wanted twins! I just found out that one of my friends is expecting twins too in the spring. So exciting! Twice the joy and twice the blessing!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## HStein

Hi, Ladies! can I join you? I just turned 35 on Sept. 21st, little one is due June 26th!


----------



## sadie

Yeah! the more, the merrier! How are you feeling?


----------



## HStein

Thank you, feeling fabulous! Gonna be a very high-risk pregnancy later on, so I'm enjoying the early weeks!


----------



## sadie

Great PMA! we'll be here thru the highs and lows!


----------



## Ferne

sadie said:


> wow. I heard about the dentist being a dangerous thing because it could lead to infection of sorts....
> 
> Congrats Ellie on your appointment Exciting, isn't it!?!?!
> 
> I went for my 6 week scan this morning and there were TWO!! Mamma mia! Great news!
> One is bigger than the other and the doc said there is a 25% chance the little one will stop developing. I hope not and I hope that they are healthy and happy!

WHAT!?:yipee::yipee:

Are you kidding? That's SO COOL since you were hoping for twins! Congratulations and I really hope that they both remain very healthy! 

I'll be honest, I could barely handle my daughter as an infant so I'd be terrified if I was told that this pregnancy was twins. I would definitely need to hire some serious help. Start looking for an amazing night nurse!


----------



## Ferne

lilmamatoW said:


> I think this might be my last blood test for a while, but got results back from today's test (dr gave me a choice to come in because I am on the progesterone)
> 
> 10/5 HCG just barely pregnant Prog 17
> 10/7 HCG 62 Prog 15
> 10/10 HCG 388 Prog 14.6
> 10/12 HCG 789 Prog 12.9 (got progesterone suppositories)
> 10/14 HCG 2200 Prog 24
> 10/19 HCG 13,000 Prog 25 :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Happy, but will feel more relieved after first scan on 10/31.

Fantastic News!:yipee:


----------



## Ferne

HStein said:


> Hi, Ladies! can I join you? I just turned 35 on Sept. 21st, little one is due June 26th!

Welcome HStein!:hi:


----------



## Ferne

Did they give you any photos Sadie? Did you see the heartbeats?


----------



## Sunshine12

Sadie, thats so amazing that you wanted twins and hopefully now getting them! Did you have IVF or anything or are there twins in your family (hope you dont mind me asking. Just curious as a few people have joked with me about having twins because my test was so dark and Im now in a bit of a panic as I reckon Ill struggle enough with one!)

Welcome to the thread HStein and congratulations!! xx


----------



## pumpkin007

Congratulations Sadie, fantastic news, although like you Ferne I will be more than happy with one, my daughter was more than enough for me at the time too, lol x


----------



## sadie

Thanks all!

Yes, we cheated! :wohoo: Clomid, Ovidrel trigger shot, and an IUI to speed things along because OH lives in Italy and I'm in NY. I was never ovulating when we were together and so we planned his visit last month on purpose! (except 2x during the summer, but no ovidrel shot and those tries were not successful)


----------



## StarSign

Wow, what a story Sadie. 2x's H&H9!!! :) :thumbup:
:wave: HStein!


----------



## lilmamatoW

HStein said:


> Hi, Ladies! can I join you? I just turned 35 on Sept. 21st, little one is due June 26th!

Welcome HStein! Congratulations on your BFP! :happydance:


----------



## Ferne

HStein said:


> Thank you, feeling fabulous! Gonna be a very high-risk pregnancy later on, so I'm enjoying the early weeks!

How do you know it is going to be a very high-risk pregnancy? Did you have one in the past?

With my daughter, I was put on strict bed rest just before week 20 and I wasn't allowed to do anything until week 35. I hope that doesn't happen this time. Especially now that I have a 3.5 year old daughter who very much needs an active mom.


----------



## StarSign

Lilmama'-

You were being monitored for progesterone levels before the Rx. How was that? Did your regular dr. mandate based on your MC from earlier this year?


----------



## lizbif

Just wanted to say hello to everyone. I am 36 years old and i am due June 4, 2011. I have a 6 year old son, and had a stillbirth at 23 weeks in June 2011.
I had my first ultrasound last Friday, heartbeat 141, nice and strong. 
My first MFM(maternal fetal specialist) appt was yesterday. He said that everything looked good so far. I will be seeing the MFM at least once a month, and having a unltasound every 2 weeks with my OBGYN. I have PCOS, insulin resistance and hypothyriodim. I am thankful for being able to see my doctor so often, but I am still very nervous!!!!
Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## StarSign

lizbif said:


> Just wanted to say hello to everyone. I am 36 years old and i am due June 4, 2011. I have a 6 year old son, and had a stillbirth at 23 weeks in June 2011.
> I had my first ultrasound last Friday, heartbeat 141, nice and strong.
> My first MFM(maternal fetal specialist) appt was yesterday. He said that everything looked good so far. I will be seeing the MFM at least once a month, and having a unltasound every 2 weeks with my OBGYN. I have PCOS, insulin resistance and hypothyriodim. I am thankful for being able to see my doctor so often, but I am still very nervous!!!!
> Good luck to all of you!!

My goodness abt stillbrith!:cry: Welcome back!:flower: Glad you get all the additional monitoring help. Def inspiration to others to hang in there and keep at it...


----------



## Ferne

lizbif said:


> Just wanted to say hello to everyone. I am 36 years old and i am due June 4, 2011. I have a 6 year old son, and had a stillbirth at 23 weeks in June 2011.
> I had my first ultrasound last Friday, heartbeat 141, nice and strong.
> My first MFM(maternal fetal specialist) appt was yesterday. He said that everything looked good so far. I will be seeing the MFM at least once a month, and having a unltasound every 2 weeks with my OBGYN. I have PCOS, insulin resistance and hypothyriodim. I am thankful for being able to see my doctor so often, but I am still very nervous!!!!
> Good luck to all of you!!

Welcome lizbif!
Congratulations! The heartbeat! So exciting. I've never heard of a MFM. I'll have to look that up. 
Sorry to read about your stillbirth. It's very understandable why you're so nervous but it's sounds like the doctors are really taking extra care with you.
H&H 9!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

:wave: WELCOME HStein and lizbif!!! Glad you're joining us!


----------



## lilmamatoW

StarSign said:


> Lilmama'-
> 
> You were being monitored for progesterone levels before the Rx. How was that? Did your regular dr. mandate based on your MC from earlier this year?

No, my dr has always done that--with my other two pregnancies too. My reason for MC was never diagnosed (I never had any bleeding or cramping or anything, the heart just stopped beating). I think it's part of the protocol to test for hcg and prog as those are the two hormones that are significant for early pregnancy. I think my dr wanted me to actually have all the tests--how many did I have? Lost count...6? Because of the MC and wanted to be sure that the levels were rising appropriately.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I'm on the phone with an insurance company trying to advocate for a client to get out-of-network coverage. I feel a little sorry for this representative. Yup, I'm an irritated, hormonal pregnant woman so don't TRY to mess with me! I've already ripped her a new one and I'm ready for her supervisor!


----------



## sadie

*Liz* congratulations on your bfp! It must be so amazing to hear the heartbeat! im so sorry about your earlier loss.

*Ellie* I know what yoy mean! Today I snapped at a high school student on the subway escalator!


----------



## K_Anchondo

Ellie Bellie said:


> Yup, I'm an irritated, hormonal pregnant woman so don't TRY to mess with me! I've already ripped her a new one and I'm ready for her supervisor!

Thant's funny! My family is not allowed to bring up hormones. I'll rip their heads off if they do. Last time they pulled that card all the time and just made me more mad.


----------



## sadie

I use the hormone card all the time with my high school students. It helps keep me focused and reminds me that there are some moods that are difficult to control and that these young girls have no idea whats even controlling their moods, at times. I had a hard time with mine when I was younger and remember what it was like. Nightmare!

On another note, it is *rude* when family members bring it up when because then its almost as if theyre mocking us.... 

And on a happier note, I just went to a fancy restaurant with my friend and an older gentleman chatted us up, as we sat and ate at the bar. It was fun ordering non alcoholic drinks while my friend had 3 cucumber martinis! Anyway, he said goodnight and shortly later, we were told that he paid for our entire meal, which had to have been at least $100. So thoughtful.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

None of these people know I'm pregnant, I think I just used it mentally to rev myself up. I get so frustrated when insurance companies say they won't cover services when they're legally required to. Try giving me the party line and I will call you on your BS! They're now covering her treatment and they're happy about it, even if it's just because they got me off the phone!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Brief survey: What symptoms are you experiencing right now?

For me:
- shortness of breath
- dizziness
- congestion
- headache
- nausea
- difficulty sleeping


----------



## StarSign

I'm still a bit gassy (but thank God not much oder!), shortness of breath (I think I have heightened mold/dust sensativities), mild cramping/tugging (today more middle to right side), and creamy CM.


----------



## sadie

Gassy, shortness of breath, constant exhaustion, cramping/twinges now and then, and sore boobs that grow bigger every day!!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

sadie said:


> sore boobs that grow bigger every day!!

I know! Where did these boobs come from?


----------



## K_Anchondo

I've been exhausted, then cant get to sleep at night, headaches, nausea, constipation, and horrible dry skin and lips.


----------



## Ferne

I've definitely got headaches and some indigestion.


----------



## lizbif

I have been nauseated, very tired and can't sleep at night.


----------



## sadie

Anyone know if I can color my hair?? Whats the rule these days? I bought a box of natural instincts and really want to color my hair!!


----------



## StarSign

sadie said:


> Anyone know if I can color my hair?? Whats the rule these days? I bought a box of natural instincts and really want to color my hair!!

I hear the biggest issue is that hormones affect how the hair responds to the dyes and that semi-permanent is best to keep from worries about absorption into the bloodstream. GL:flower:


----------



## HStein

Ferne, I have never carried to term, have a permanent trans-abdominal shirodkar cerclage in place, and my last pregnancy involved 72 days of hospitalized bedrest and still ended in the delivery of a 2# 8oz 27-weeker. Oldest daughter was a 24-25 weeker (1 # 13oz) due to premature rupture of membranes, and I am mommy to an angel in heaven who was born at 27 weeks (1# 11oz) following PROM at 19 weeks, so she had pulmonary hypoplasia and while she lived for 6 1/2 months, we ultimately lost her due to complications. I hate to tell such stories here, and would hope that no-one will judge me for trying again...Dr. is very hopeful and optimistic that P-17 injections will be the magic potion that makes all the difference for us, and that we will be bringing home a BIG healthy baby this time!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

@HStein: Definitely keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Ferne

HStein,:hugs:
You have been through so much and you're obviously a very strong person. I am so glad that your doctor is doing everything necessary for this baby! I can't imagine how anybody could judge you for wanting what we all want - a healthy baby. You so deserve it! Looking forward to sharing the next H&H 9 months with you!


----------



## sadie

*Kirsten* i cant fallasleep either, and I wake up 3-4 times a night to use the bathroom. Then, falling asleep is next to imporrible, but I am getting better at it!

I finallt stopped temping, too. It was a hard habit to break. 

Are we going to be analyzing every little thing and worrying every single week and counting every signle day until delivery???? i never knew exactly what my sisters went through!! Crazy!


----------



## sadie

HStein, No judgments here and am wishing you a h&h 9 months. You deserve it! Love you photo by the way! is Montana as beautiful as it seems??


----------



## SecondTimeMom

Just jumping in after catching up to all the posts! Thanks for all the welcomes earlier.

HStein, I hope this time things go better for you!

Lots of talk about blood draws and scans. With my DS, the dr. wouldn't see me until 12 weeks and I had one scan at 20 weeks. 

This time, I have a midwife but my first appointment is at 10 weeks on Dec 1. Seems so far away! I don't know about the scans, but am assuming if I don't have any other issues, I will only have one this time too?

I haven't had many symptoms so far: peeing at night more and then not being able to fall back asleep, mildly sore bb's, light tiredness esp. in the evening. Still pretty early for me though - today is 4 w, 5 days.

I'm really having a hard time concentrating at work but I have to get it together and stay off the internet!


----------



## StarSign

Congrats STM :wave:
HStein, wow...many well-wishes your way.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

DH and I had our weekly session with the trainer at the gym today. Trainer knows I'm pregnant and has worked with pregnant women before, so he's modifying our routine accordingly. Today, I felt like such a klutz! I tripped over myself, dropped stuff, and almost walked into equipment. Trainer's response? "Yeah, because that pregnant belly of yours is just in the way of everything!" HAH! Then he and DH both agreed that they were more pregnant that I am, what with their bellies and all. :haha:


----------



## sadie

I love how I am eating so healthy, now that I'm pregnant!

Dinner frittata (eggs with potatoes, onions, cheese baked in the oven) and homemade pea soup!

Anyone have any healthy food suggestions that don't include chicken? :sick:


----------



## Ellie Bellie

sadie said:


> Anyone have any healthy food suggestions that don't include chicken? :sick:

I eat chicken twice a day, easily. I've heard a number of ladies say they couldn't even look at chicken early in their pregnancies, so I'm scared I'll go off it and won't know what to eat!

One of my go-to non-chicken ideas is lean ground turkey. I use that instead of ground beef most of the time - tacos, pasta sauce, with any kind of seasoning. I'm also a huge steak fan and will grill up a steak for dinner maybe twice a week. I always trim the excess fat and get the leanest cuts available. Another option could be ham steaks, again provided they're lean. (Can you tell I love my protein?)

Fish is always an option, if you like it. I don't like ANYTHING that comes from the ocean, so I don't really have any ideas in that area. I will broil up tilapia or mahi mahi for DH and often fix shrimp for him, but I can't speak to how they taste.

Aside from meat, definitely consider Greek yogurt, almonds, peanut butter (in moderation), eggs and egg whites, oatmeal, brown rice, sweet potatoes, and (of course) all your fruits and veggies.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

DH and I just returned home from my first scan this morning! There IS a peanut in there and everything looks good. The tech confirmed that I'm 5W6D along with a due date of June 19th. The heart rate is ~95, a little slow but not surprising for this early. I'm surprised she even told me what the HR was - but it was definitely visible, flickering on the screen.

This afternoon, I get my first round of blood work done and drop off my 24-hour urine collection. My next OB appointment is on Monday, for a thorough intake, and then it's down to once a month.

So a big sigh of relief, a bit of reassurance to quell my worries, and now to focus on getting some work done. (Yeah, right!)
 



Attached Files:







5W6D.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilmamatoW

Ellie--that is great news! :happydance:

So I had a terrible nightmare last night...in it, I went to my first scan and the tech found a heartbeat but very slow...I cried in my sleep and it felt to terrible.:cry: I think I need to not allow myself much time on the forums/posting that are too sad or take my mind to bad places.


----------



## Ferne

sadie said:


> I love how I am eating so healthy, now that I'm pregnant!
> 
> Dinner frittata (eggs with potatoes, onions, cheese baked in the oven) and homemade pea soup!
> 
> Anyone have any healthy food suggestions that don't include chicken? :sick:

chicken. sick.

Used to be a staple in my diet but as of 4 days ago, I can't even have it in the house. Turkey makes me nauseous as well. Eggs too.


----------



## Sunshine12

Thats great news Ellie!

Ive gone from eating healthily to eating loads of chocolate and sweets. Not sure whats come over me but Im craving unhealthy stuff all the time (I just ate half a big box of quality street chocolates in one go. :() I now very rarely eat fruit and not drinking enough water either. Not good at all but I cant face fruit as makes me want to vomit (bananas are ok) and feeling really sick if I drink too much water. Can only drink tea or caffeine free coke unless I want major a nausea session. I cant say Im enjoying feeling hungover all the time either. Am happy that Im pregnant but Im getting really sick of feeling like crap.


----------



## StarSign

Sunshine...lol, it's only just begun :haha: But on the plus side, sometimes things change especially trimester to trimester. I generally say it's best to go with what your body's telling you to eat, but ummmm, your list...yikes. lol.

What pre-natal are you doing? A lot of times, when you crave, it's because you're missing something in your diet/supplements. I think chocolate was an indicator for low magnesium in the system. Here's some helpful articles: and https://10thingstoconsiderforweightlossmainta.blogspot.com/2011/01/cravings-what-todo-about-your-chocolate.htm & https://dietitian-online.com/images/pdf/article_cravings.pdf . I'm sure all the carbs and low other items is making you feel sluggish. Try to intake a little more fiber to help flush that out of your system. You can mix metamucil in your soda or tea:winkwink: if you can't do the foods with it.


----------



## sadie

I eat 7 prunes a day! Theyre delish!

afm, i had crappy dreams last night too, and then a really weird one. I had a dream that i got pregnant while i was ready pregnant so i had 4 babies growing, rather than just 2!


----------



## sadie

Ferne said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> I love how I am eating so healthy, now that I'm pregnant!
> 
> Dinner frittata (eggs with potatoes, onions, cheese baked in the oven) and homemade pea soup!
> 
> Anyone have any healthy food suggestions that don't include chicken? :sick:
> 
> chicken. sick.
> 
> Used to be a staple in my diet but as of 4 days ago, I can't even have it in the house. Turkey makes me nauseous as well. Eggs too.Click to expand...


I think turkey will make me want to vom, as well! 

And it has such a bad smell to begin with. :sick:


----------



## Sunshine12

StarSign said:


> Sunshine...lol, it's only just begun :haha: But on the plus side, sometimes things change especially trimester to trimester. I generally say it's best to go with what your body's telling you to eat, but ummmm, your list...yikes. lol.
> 
> What pre-natal are you doing? A lot of times, when you crave, it's because you're missing something in your diet/supplements. I think chocolate was an indicator for low magnesium in the system. Here's some helpful articles: and https://10thingstoconsiderforweightlossmainta.blogspot.com/2011/01/cravings-what-todo-about-your-chocolate.htm & https://dietitian-online.com/images/pdf/article_cravings.pdf . I'm sure all the carbs and low other items is making you feel sluggish. Try to intake a little more fiber to help flush that out of your system. You can mix metamucil in your soda or tea:winkwink: if you can't do the foods with it.

What do you mean what prenatal am I doing? Do you mean vitamins and stuff? Im not taking anything but Folic Acid. Doctor said I didnt need to. :nope: Thanks for the link. Ill check it out. x


----------



## StarSign

Yup...what pre-natal vitamin is what I was asking. So, wow, really- dr. said only folic acid? I guess technically dr. is right about folic being the most critical, but I'd ask what general ones are recommended if you opt to take them or just get some at your grocer. Besides, a lot of times you get such nice hair and nails from them. :)


----------



## Ferne

sadie said:


> I eat 7 prunes a day! Theyre delish!
> 
> afm, i had crappy dreams last night too, and then a really weird one. I had a dream that i got pregnant while i was ready pregnant so i had 4 babies growing, rather than just 2!

After reading this post, I went out and bought a package of prunes. They are delish!


----------



## sadie

I take prenate essential and have been since before getting prego. If youre not eating so well atm, you should inquire about vitamins. Theyre so important.


----------



## Sunshine12

Thanks folks. Ill speak to the midwife next week but doctor definately said I neednt bother taking anything else. I asked about Pregnacare and he said I could take it if I wanted to but was entirely up to me but definately not essential. Ive never been one to eat fruit and avoid chocolate so Im kind of just eating the same stuff as I always have. Was being really good for first few weeks but I really hate fruit so I gradually stopped eating it. Ive always been a chocaholic. x


----------



## mommylam

I'm 8 weeks and 1 day today and due on June 3rd. I'll be 38 when I deliver and this will be my fourth child...(hopefully) and fifth pregnancy!!! 

I've been super nervous but I'm hanging in there! Congrats to everyone with their BFP's!!!!


----------



## Rashaa

HI Gals,

It's been almost two weeks since m/c, I'm doing much better (emotionally and physically)....gearing up for my fibroid surgery on nov 17th [please say a prayer for me].

I wanted to jump in and see how everyone is doing! and how you are growing  I living vicariously through you all :hug: but in a few months' time, after things settle down, we'll be back on the wagon..

I have to admit, when they say you are fertile after m/c they are dead on..I have had o pains and EWCM already...just two weeks after everything [funny how the body bounces back].. we are protecting so that I can have the surgery though...

Just sending love and hugs and will pop in again later.

:wave:


----------



## Ferne

mommylam said:


> I'm 8 weeks and 1 day today and due on June 3rd. I'll be 38 when I deliver and this will be my fourth child...(hopefully) and fifth pregnancy!!!
> 
> I've been super nervous but I'm hanging in there! Congrats to everyone with their BFP's!!!!

:hi: Hello mommylam! Congratulations! How exciting! Have you told your other kids yet? How many boys/girls? 

Welcome. It's good to meet you! H&H 9!


----------



## Ferne

Rashaa said:


> HI Gals,
> 
> It's been almost two weeks since m/c, I'm doing much better (emotionally and physically)....gearing up for my fibroid surgery on nov 17th [please say a prayer for me].
> 
> I wanted to jump in and see how everyone is doing! and how you are growing  I living vicariously through you all :hug: but in a few months' time, after things settle down, we'll be back on the wagon..
> 
> I have to admit, when they say you are fertile after m/c they are dead on..I have had o pains and EWCM already...just two weeks after everything [funny how the body bounces back].. we are protecting so that I can have the surgery though...
> 
> Just sending love and hugs and will pop in again later.
> 
> :wave:

Hello Rashaa! I will be thinking of you on the 17th! I hope it all goes well and that you can take advantage of that EWCM asap. How long did the doctor say you would need to wait TTC after the surgery?


----------



## HStein

I am SSSOOO hungry! LOL I keep waiting for morning sickness to kick in, as I was very sick with my prior pregnancies...but I don't feel the slightest bit nauseous thus far...you gals saying chicken made you sick actually gave me cravings and I'm waiting for a big pan of chicken enchiladas to finish in the oven. I've been eating everything in sight and am afraid I may end of being a heiffer before I even hit the second trimester!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I'm afraid of ms kicking in with week 6, so I decided to make the most of week 5 today! Lunch at Don Pablo's with DH. Finishing the tub of Ben and Jerry's Chubby Hubby (Overweight Lifemate, anyone?). Dinner of pizza and bread sticks delivered by Papa John's. I don't think there's room for another bite in there, but I bet I'll try to fit a little more in there before bed. After all, there's Halloween candy in the kitchen!


----------



## sadie

*Rashaa* Hi hon! Glad to see you and hear that you're feeling a lot better. Its great that your body has bounced back so well. :hugs: and I will be thinking of you for the 17th.

:hi: *Mommy* Welcome to the club!

*hstein* and *Ellie* so far, no ms for me either and I hope it never starts, tho every now and then I feel the tiniest wave of wooziness, but i think thats all in my head!

*Ellie* I have a papa john's on the next corner and have wanted a thin crust pizza for so long so i picked one up tonight. sadly, it was a big disappointment. i barely ate 2 slices. I froze the remaining slices in case I am ever desperate! :( However, I also ate hummus with raw carrots and broccoli, and some fresh cooked spinach!

*Ferne* Prunes are definitely underrated. TThey're no longer for the old folks! On my container there's a website address... Www.pop-a-prune.com 

:hi: *starsign* and *sunshine*!


----------



## StarSign

*Sunshine*- I forgot to mention this, but did you know that too much caffeine (like green tea, chocolate, soda, etc.) negates/lessens absorption of folic acid? :dohh: See these articles. 
https://www.explorevitamins.co.uk/effect-of-caffeine-on-vitamin-absorption.html
https://pregnancymiraclev.info/pregnant-fast-miscarriage


----------



## StarSign

:wave: *Sadie* :thumbup: for eating prunes. I :sick: at those.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: *Rashaa*. I really was so elated to see your BFP and even more :cry::cry::cry: to see it didn't work out. Your encouragement and support is really appreciated. I have 2 friends who are trying to conceive with fibroids of some type. But, I know you'll be back soon over here after their removal.:thumbup::thumbup:

:wave:* June Ladies *


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Sadie - Papa John's is often a disappointment, but it's what we've got. After living in New York for many years, I must admit I've got high standards. I had 3 slices of a small pizza along with some bread sticks. All the leftovers are in the freezer, on-hand for a future craving.

Right now, my stomach is so full I can look down and say "oh, so this is what I'll look like in a few months!" Only it'll be Baby instead of Papa!


----------



## Sunshine12

StarSign said:


> *Sunshine*- I forgot to mention this, but did you know that too much caffeine (like green tea, chocolate, soda, etc.) negates/lessens absorption of folic acid? :dohh: See these articles.
> https://www.explorevitamins.co.uk/effect-of-caffeine-on-vitamin-absorption.html
> https://pregnancymiraclev.info/pregnant-fast-miscarriage

Yes, thanks Starsign. Im only drinking decaf tea and caffeine free diet coke. Obviously the chocolate will increase my caffeine but I think its still below the 200 mcg recommended level. Thanks v. much for the links. x


----------



## StarSign

Sunshine12 said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> *Sunshine*- I forgot to mention this, but did you know that too much caffeine (like green tea, chocolate, soda, etc.) negates/lessens absorption of folic acid? :dohh: See these articles.
> https://www.explorevitamins.co.uk/effect-of-caffeine-on-vitamin-absorption.html
> https://pregnancymiraclev.info/pregnant-fast-miscarriage
> 
> Yes, thanks Starsign. Im only drinking decaf tea and caffeine free diet coke. Obviously the chocolate will increase my caffeine but I think its still below the 200 mcg recommended level. Thanks v. much for the links. xClick to expand...

Beautiful. You're on your way now. Let us know how you get on with the prunes, etc.:flower: Here's to higher energy soon:thumbup:


----------



## mommylam

Ferne said:


> mommylam said:
> 
> 
> I'm 8 weeks and 1 day today and due on June 3rd. I'll be 38 when I deliver and this will be my fourth child...(hopefully) and fifth pregnancy!!!
> 
> I've been super nervous but I'm hanging in there! Congrats to everyone with their BFP's!!!!
> 
> :hi: Hello mommylam! Congratulations! How exciting! Have you told your other kids yet? How many boys/girls?
> 
> Welcome. It's good to meet you! H&H 9!Click to expand...

Not really sure how to do this but I'm trying. Anyhow, I have 3 sons and they are ages 11, 9 and 4. I have told them about the pregnancy. I'm terrible about keeping secrets from anyone really and I was so excited. I have struggled with whether or not that was the right choice but I know for me it was. 

Nice to meet you too!!!!


----------



## K_Anchondo

Im so tired of this morning sickness!! Its all day sickness for me. Ive started taking my Prenatal at night to see if it will help. The only thing that seems to help is to keep full. But as soon as the full feeling is gone I feel sick again. And Im so tired. I think I could sleep all day if I was allowed to. And eat. :) Ive been craving pizza like crazy too. And hot Panera sandwiches.


----------



## StarSign

:wave: K_Anchodo. Try ginger ale soda or ginger candy chews in-between being full. Also, lots of small snacks help, too.


----------



## Rashaa

Ferne said:


> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> HI Gals,
> 
> It's been almost two weeks since m/c, I'm doing much better (emotionally and physically)....gearing up for my fibroid surgery on nov 17th [please say a prayer for me].
> 
> I wanted to jump in and see how everyone is doing! and how you are growing  I living vicariously through you all :hug: but in a few months' time, after things settle down, we'll be back on the wagon..
> 
> I have to admit, when they say you are fertile after m/c they are dead on..I have had o pains and EWCM already...just two weeks after everything [funny how the body bounces back].. we are protecting so that I can have the surgery though...
> 
> Just sending love and hugs and will pop in again later.
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Hello Rashaa! I will be thinking of you on the 17th! I hope it all goes well and that you can take advantage of that EWCM asap. How long did the doctor say you would need to wait TTC after the surgery?Click to expand...

Hey Ferne, how are you hanging in there? :) I may be out until May/June, as it may take several passes to get it out, and then I have to wait a month (a full cycle) after all procedures for recovery....She said that the pregnancy and extra estrogen may have pushed the fibroid out more..which would hopefully reduce the number of procedures...they are giving me something called cytotec to induce cramps to hopefully push it out that much more...So we will see...[waiting game].


----------



## Rashaa

K_Anchondo said:


> Im so tired of this morning sickness!! Its all day sickness for me. Ive started taking my Prenatal at night to see if it will help. The only thing that seems to help is to keep full. But as soon as the full feeling is gone I feel sick again. And Im so tired. I think I could sleep all day if I was allowed to. And eat. :) Ive been craving pizza like crazy too. And hot Panera sandwiches.

I had wicked m/s this time around and with my son...and while it sounds so counter intuitive...eat... I kept crackers by the bed....when I woke up, one went in my mouth....I ate every two hours...something...raisins, fruit, I would eat an egg in the am [hard boiled] with cottage cheese and fruit OR yogurt and granola [it was filling and easy on the tummy]. I ate lunch, and had yogurt raisins and crackers even cut up veggies around in the afternoon...on the way home, I kept water with me all of the time [despite the constant peeing ] and I also kept granola bars or goldfish crackers in the car, as when you feel that feeling, it's better to eat, and curb it if you can, than ride that nasty wave.

eat often and eat small stuff...

One more thing I just remembered...peppermint is your best friend..be it as a tea or as a small candy you suck on...it will also help tons. OH and Vitamin B is supposed to help curb m/s - but check with your doc on dosage as I don't remember what is good to take...


----------



## Rashaa

StarSign said:


> :wave: *Sadie* :thumbup: for eating prunes. I :sick: at those.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: *Rashaa*. I really was so elated to see your BFP and even more :cry::cry::cry: to see it didn't work out. Your encouragement and support is really appreciated. I have 2 friends who are trying to conceive with fibroids of some type. But, I know you'll be back soon over here after their removal.:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> :wave:* June Ladies *

:hug: thanks SS, you are a sweetie..yeah it was pretty amazing to just chart and get pregos on the 2nd cycle lol..I told my doc, we were just not doing things at the right time, and she agreed... dh thinks it's coz he's young and virile lol..anyhooo I hope to be announcing my BFP by the time you ladies are giving birth ;). H & H 9 months..


----------



## beeUtiful_CA

SORRY IF POSTED IN WRONG PLACE! HELP! OK! Maybe someone can give a little insight... My last normal cycle was Aug. 3, 2011, my boyfriend and I were TTC immediatly after (like the 9th). Since August 3rd I have not had another cycle...but Ive experienced tons of symptoms since. i.e. slightly sore boobs, sharp shooting pain in vagina, itching alot, very dry and peeling skin, hard to bend over, cramps (similar to AF), TOSSING & TURNING at night, always hungry, GASSY, bad headaches, stomach pain after eating (then hungry again a little later) and the LIST GOES ON! Im wondering could I be pregnant, if so im almost 11 weeks now, I do have an appointment set up, but until then my mind is full of wonder.. SO WHAT DO YOU THINK?!


----------



## sadie

For starters, go and buy a pregnancy test!


----------



## sadie

Meanwhile, I am making carrot cake cupcakes, if that makes any sense. Carrot cupcakes? Anyway, I will bring some to 'school' tomorrow for my colleagues, to eat during our walking field trip. 

Anyone have a dog on here? Mine loves carrots.... But anyway, I am so concerned about my dog and when a baby or two come along. Has anyone had to manage the jealousy? What did you do?


----------



## greengerbera

Hi Lovely Ladies...

I would like to join you if poss ...

Just got my BFP this weekend after trying since Aug 2010 for my second child! 

My due date is supposedly 29th June and I am really hoping that this little bean is a sticky and healthy one..

Looking forward to chatting with you all on this nerve-racking journey!


----------



## HStein

Welcome, GreenGerbera! Happy to have you join us!


----------



## AngelBabyJana

Hi Ladies, mind if I join in as well? I'm 38, pregnant with baby#4, due June 1st. My other children are 19, 12, & 7.

I'm high risk this time around. Had a pulmonary embolism this past June from bring on the birth control pill. I've already had 2 scans. One at 4 weeks (only the sac visable), and one at 6 weeks, 6 days (baby's heartbeat was 134). Already nervous about the NT scan next month.

Look forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## truly_blessed

OMG June baby threads are here already! I can't believe it. Happy and healthy 9 months everyone.


----------



## StarSign

:wave: Greengerbera..welcome to the Junies :) I'm always curious to know how people surpassed issues which make it harder to TTC. What your luteal < 10 days? What'd you do to improve it?

:wave: to all the new ladies


----------



## K_Anchondo

sadie said:


> Meanwhile, I am making carrot cake cupcakes, if that makes any sense. Carrot cupcakes? Anyway, I will bring some to 'school' tomorrow for my colleagues, to eat during our walking field trip.
> 
> Anyone have a dog on here? Mine loves carrots.... But anyway, I am so concerned about my dog and when a baby or two come along. Has anyone had to manage the jealousy? What did you do?

I have a dog, and when I brought my daughter home he was fine with it. At first he was wondering what was making all that noise?? And we had to teach him to be careful around her. But them he became the "babysitter". When she woke up from her naps he would run and come get me. If she was crying he would get so worried and have to be right next to her. If someone knocked on the door he would run over and stand next to her.

Your dog will accept the baby as their baby and part of the family. But just like with any new sibling, it just takes some getting used to. :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## greengerbera

Thanks for the welcome.. and congratulations to all of you on your little beans!!

My luteal phase was 8 days - so needed progesterone suppositories to extend it. Used 200mg Cylogest for October and worked straight way! My consultant gave it very little chance of working as I had good progesterone readings - it looked like my body just needed a progesterone boost!!

Was also using softcups for the 1st time that cycle and using preseed. And at that point had been taking Royal Jelly and CoQ10 for 3 months...

Just so pleased that it worked and I am now praying that it is a healthy sticky bean!


----------



## Ferne

WELCOME greengerbera and AngelBabyJana!!!

H&H 9 months!


----------



## Ferne

Rashaa said:


> Hey Ferne, how are you hanging in there? :) I may be out until May/June, as it may take several passes to get it out, and then I have to wait a month (a full cycle) after all procedures for recovery....She said that the pregnancy and extra estrogen may have pushed the fibroid out more..which would hopefully reduce the number of procedures...they are giving me something called cytotec to induce cramps to hopefully push it out that much more...So we will see...[waiting game].

Hello Rashaa! Whaaaaa? May/June? That's SO long. I hope that fibroid is gone LONG before that! FX that they get most (if not all) of the fibroid at the first procedure. Please keep us updated! 
xox


----------



## StarSign

greengerbera said:


> Thanks for the welcome.. and congratulations to all of you on your little beans!!
> 
> My luteal phase was 8 days - so needed progesterone suppositories to extend it. Used 200mg Cylogest for October and worked straight way! My consultant gave it very little chance of working as I had good progesterone readings - it looked like my body just needed a progesterone boost!!
> 
> Was also using softcups for the 1st time that cycle and using preseed. And at that point had been taking Royal Jelly and CoQ10 for 3 months...
> 
> Just so pleased that it worked and I am now praying that it is a healthy sticky bean!

Beautiful, text book solution. I'm glad you were able to work with a dr. and get the much-needed progesterone. And of course, I'm a SC/Pre-seed fan!:flower: I always look for tips to pay it forward. @ Consultant:haha:, very glad they indulged you- some people are not as lucky. And I'm :thumbup: :thumbup: about CoQ10... Thanks.


----------



## Sunshine12

Welcome to all the new ladies and congratulations! 

Hope you are doing ok Rashaa. :hugs:


----------



## Ferne

truly_blessed said:


> OMG June baby threads are here already! I can't believe it. Happy and healthy 9 months everyone.

And there should be a July thread starting soon as there is already July due dates.

H&H 9 to you as well!


----------



## sadie

Welcome :hi: *Green* and *Jana*!!
How are you girls feeling?

Im still sooooo exhausted that it literally brings tears to my eyes. What the heck is that about?? i know fatigue is normal, but to the point it brings me to tears?? And I'm normally a pretty strong person!! I take daily naps for over 45 min a shot. i feel like I'm being tortured. i know its supposed to go away so I am hanging on to that hope.

i'm also anxiously awaiting my friday u/s appointment, which will be 7w2d. Anyone else having an u/s anytime soon??


----------



## mommylam

AngelBabyJana said:


> Hi Ladies, mind if I join in as well? I'm 38, pregnant with baby#4, due June 1st. My other children are 19, 12, & 7.
> 
> I'm high risk this time around. Had a pulmonary embolism this past June from bring on the birth control pill. I've already had 2 scans. One at 4 weeks (only the sac visable), and one at 6 weeks, 6 days (baby's heartbeat was 134). Already nervous about the NT scan next month.
> 
> Look forward to getting to know everyone!

Hello! I'm 37 pregnant with #4 also. My 3 other children are all boys...ages 11, 9 and 4. 

Everyone of my pregnancies has been considered high risk so I understand that as well. I had a loss with my 3rd pregnancy.

I had an early scan at 5 weeks 5 days that showed an empty sac and a high risk scan at 6 weeks 3 days that showed my beautiful bean and the flicker of the HB which was 133. 

Anyhow, I just wanted to respond to you since I felt we had similar type situations!!! 

Here's to a H & H 9 months!!!!


----------



## HStein

Feeling really rotten and crampy and I'm terrified it's bad news! I have had a tubal ligation reversal and I'm afraid little one may be ectopic. OH is working out of town as usual, kids are at my late hubby's parent's house for the weekend, and I'm sitting here alone...all I can do is pray and cry! My first "OB" appointment is tomorrow afternoon, but it's just a Nurse appointment. . I moved to a very small town in July and the OB only comes here once a month. I went in like a good girl right when I found out I was preggy and had the first of what were supposed to be serial beta hCG levels drawn here at the little clinic, and it took four and a half days to get the results back...16.6. I asked that day when I needed to have the next one drawn and was given a huge run-around that untimately ended in me having the nurse's appointment set for tomorrow but no more bloodwork or ultrasound like I SHOULD have had by now! Sorry to rant, I'm lonely and scared and I just don't feel like these backwoods docs can handle this properly! Even if it's not ectopic, with my history of preterm delivery, cercalge, and c-sections, being 90 miles from the nearest REAL hospital and NICU, I feel like this pregnancy is doomed and I honestly fear for my life, too. What would you ladies do?


----------



## sadie

:hugs: *HStein*. i'm sorry your going through this, and alone as well. Virtually, we are here for you with open arms. 
i wish I knew some good advice to give....
Do you have some friends nearby that can provide some sort of company to you? When will OH be back in town? Can someone go with you to your appointment tomorrow?
xoxo
Trina


----------



## lilmamatoW

Aww Hstein, I'm so sorry...don't know what I would do in your shoes...just wanted to send you hugs. Perhaps there will be bloodwork tomorrow and that might give you some comfort. :hugs:


----------



## Ferne

:hugs:Hi HStein:hugs:
I wish I had some advice. How old are your kids? 

If it was just you and your husband, I'd suggest renting an apt in the big city, temporarily, until you knew the baby was ok. But it's not that simple when you have other kids. You can't uproot them.

I'm so sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Ferne

Hi Sadie,

I was so exhausted with my first. Luckily, we had just moved to a new city and I didn't have a job. I would wake up, eat, go to sleep, repeat. This time, I am more nauseous and I'm not AS fatigued. FX it stays this way because I remember how difficult it was being that tired and, again, I didn't have to go to work.

I have my first OB appointment and u/s on November 1st. I can't wait to get a look at this bean.


----------



## HStein

Thanks, girls! I'm gonna take a warm bath and try to get some rest. I'll go in if the pain keeps me up. My girls are 12 and 6. OH should be home for the weekend and then hopefully VERY soon for the whole winter. My brother works with him, too, and will be spending the winter with us once they finish things up so I'm sure I'll feel better with both of them home to help out. Gets hard raising kiddos and chopping my own firewood (snowing here already, LOL) but that's life for now. I'll update if anything changes!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Welcome, Ladies!!!:wave: How exciting to see so many new faces, all due in June!

HStein - HUGS!!! Good luck with tomorrow's appointment! How difficult/stressful would it be to get to the hospital for an appointment? Maybe you could arrange that if tomorrow's appointment doesn't seem to take care of your concerns?

Last night was my first "talk" with DH about his fears and worries about becoming a parent. I think it was a good talk, I just wish it wasn't at 1:30am when he got home from the bar with friends and when I'd been sleeping for an hour already. Why can't these talks happen at 7pm?


----------



## Sunshine12

HStein, I hope you feel better and get some answer soon. :hugs:

Hope everyone else ok. Ive got a urine infection so been to docs this morning and got some anti biotics. Also had my first vomiting session today. Normally just feel nauseous but this morning I woke up and couldnt stop being sick. Feel like pants. Spoke to the doctor about vitamins and stuff and he said the same as the last doctor that they do not recommend you take anything else apart from folic acid. Maybe its different here but he was adamant about it. He also suggested I wouldnt get a scan until 18 weeks!!! I told him Ill have to speak to the midwife as am concerned about it and would want one at 12 as I want an amnio. Ill just have to go private if they suggest I have to wait. 18 weeks feels like a lifetime away!! x


----------



## greengerbera

Sunshine - not good about the vomiting - hopefully it won't last too long - along with the urine infection ...

I thought in the UK they scanned you at 12 weeks and then again at 20 weeks - and it is around 18 to 20 weeks that they can carry out the amnio?? That is what is was when I had my first anyway... maybe it is different from PCT to PCT??

I also think you have to be high risk for the NHS to offer the amnio - which you will find out once you have your blood test... I was 1 in 76 last time - so no looking forward to this result...


----------



## Sunshine12

greengerbera said:


> Sunshine - not good about the vomiting - hopefully it won't last too long - along with the urine infection ...
> 
> I thought in the UK they scanned you at 12 weeks and then again at 20 weeks - and it is around 18 to 20 weeks that they can carry out the amnio?? That is what is was when I had my first anyway... maybe it is different from PCT to PCT??
> 
> I also think you have to be high risk for the NHS to offer the amnio - which you will find out once you have your blood test... I was 1 in 76 last time - so no looking forward to this result...

Ive been vomiting again this afternoon. Feeling very sorry for myself! Ive started taking antibiotics so hoping the UTI clears up soon. I thought they scanned at 12 weeks too but he said 18. I said I wouldnt be happy with that as I intend to get an amnio no matter whether im high risk or not and given my age I dont want to wait that long to see if my baby ok. Ill just have to see what the midwife says but I wont take no for answer re the scan!!. Good luck with your results. When are your blood tests due? xx


----------



## sadie

I'm sorry you're still not feeling well... :hugs: and 18 weeks sounds absolutely ridiculous!! I've never heard of such a delay! Good luck in getting an earlier scan.

It's raining here in dreary manhattan. Parent teacher conferences until 8 PM, which just blows. 

HStein, how are you?


----------



## lilmamatoW

Yes, Hstein, how are you?
:hugs:


----------



## HStein

Appointment with nurse went well, beta 4382 so that makes me feel better and worry MUCH less about ectopic. 1st ultrasound tomorrow at noon, then I'll be able to relax for a few months! Meanwhile, still crampy but maybe it's cuz I need to poo, sorry for TMI but it's been a few days, LOL! Prenatal vitamins have always done such fabulous things to me! No nausea, still starving all the time, and otherwise feeling wonderful! Thanks for thinking of me! I'll update tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Rashaa

HStein said:


> Appointment with nurse went well, beta 4382 so that makes me feel better and worry MUCH less about ectopic. 1st ultrasound tomorrow at noon, then I'll be able to relax for a few months! Meanwhile, still crampy but maybe it's cuz I need to poo, sorry for TMI but it's been a few days, LOL! Prenatal vitamins have always done such fabulous things to me! No nausea, still starving all the time, and otherwise feeling wonderful! Thanks for thinking of me! I'll update tomorrow afternoon.

So good to hear H. Healthy and happy 9 months


----------



## HStein

I stopped at the Grocery Store on my way back home to buy prunes...UCKY! But I found SunSweet Cherry Essence Prunes and they are truly yummy! I've always liked dried cherries and the Cherry-flavored Craisins, so thought these worth worth a try...I ate five in the car on the way home! Need to slow down before they have a BAD effect on my tummy, but for the ladies who can't stand the normal ones you really oughtta try these!


----------



## lilmamatoW

@Hstein, that's good news! I am so glad that you are going to get a scan tomorrow. Fx for more good news!


----------



## sadie

Excellent, Hstein!

i love prunes! 

Might have to start a prune lovers forum..... Go to their website! There are great recipes for them too! (salads, cookies, etc)


----------



## HStein

LOL, Sadie...honestly, when you gals were talking about them several days ago, just the thought made me want to gag. but i've been drinking Benefiber two-three times a day and that wasn't keeping me "regular". We'll see if this helps! I'll check out the recipes, too...but as long as they keep selling the Cherry ones, I'm cool with these little shriveled morsels!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

@HStein - Glad to hear today's appointment went well for you! Keep us posted with tomorrow's scan!

I hit the grocery store for some much-craved mac&cheese for tonight's dinner. DH requested garlic bread, so it's going to be some yummy dinner in about 20 minutes.

Had my first post-BFP massage today. Not as rewarding as my past massages, but still incredibly relaxing and delicious! It felt strange to be on my side instead of my stomach or back - there were extra pillows to support my head and legs. This is definitely something I'll be certain to continue as the pregnancy progresses!


----------



## Quisty

Had my first appointment with the Ob today. Heartbeat was found (152 bpm) and measured as being 7 weeks and 3 days. Spot on with my due date! Things are starting to feel quite real now.


----------



## sadie

HStein said:


> LOL, Sadie...honestly, when you gals were talking about them several days ago, just the thought made me want to gag. but i've been drinking Benefiber two-three times a day and that wasn't keeping me "regular". We'll see if this helps! I'll check out the recipes, too...but as long as they keep selling the Cherry ones, I'm cool with these little shriveled morsels!

Funny! 7 a day helps me! im going to try the cherry ones. They sound yummy!


----------



## HStein

Oh, no! Just as I was starting to relax and get excited for today's scan, I woke up to painful cramps and spotting. Can't decide if I should lie here and wait for 6 more hours, or get up and drive in now. I know there's nothing that can be done if i'm going to lose LO, but in the off-chance it's ectopic? I will call doc's office at 8.


----------



## Sunshine12

HStein, just make sure you relax meantime until you can call someone. Is it brown spotting or red? If its brown its likely just old blood hun. What time is it where you are? x


----------



## HStein

It's 7:14 am here, 45 minutes to go. It's pink/brown, and cramping more but maybe alot of that is my brain making it worse.


----------



## Sunshine12

HStein said:


> It's 7:14 am here, 45 minutes to go. It's pink/brown, and cramping more but maybe alot of that is my brain making it worse.

Did you manage to speak to someone hun. x


----------



## StarSign

:hugs: to your current roller coaster HStein. Have you had your progesterone levels checked? Your HCG looks really good.


----------



## HStein

Sac in he uterus, no visible fetal pole or heartbeat, so the wait continues. Waiting for more blood to be drawn then will head home again.


----------



## HStein

My Little One...stay sticky and GROW, baby, grow! https://i44.tinypic.com/2iaby1u.jpg


----------



## Ferne

HStein said:


> My Little One...stay sticky and GROW, baby, grow!

Yes GROW!!!

We're all pulling for you little one.


----------



## Ferne

Quisty said:


> Had my first appointment with the Ob today. Heartbeat was found (152 bpm) and measured as being 7 weeks and 3 days. Spot on with my due date! Things are starting to feel quite real now.

How exciting! Did you get any photos? Congrats Quisty!


----------



## lizbif

Hstein-praying for you!!!


----------



## HStein

Thank you...not to worry, though: I'm only 5w3d along; it's perfectly normal not to see a heartbeat until 6w or more. LO is in the uterus where it belongs, and that was our biggest fear. Spotting happens in alot of pregnancies with no ill outcome whatsoever. Maybe the spotting was caused by PRUNE poisoning!


----------



## lilmamatoW

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to send you all a note of thanks for being so supportive and caring. I just took a peek tonight into a board on another site and so many of the women on that site were so mean and nasty and pretty much pushed a young woman (who was probably scared and reaching out for help) off the board. You guys are so great...just wanted to let you know that I am very thankful for you.:thumbup: Hope you all have a great healthy weekend!


----------



## sadie

Hey ladies! I'm lurking... Voiding the stress that this site can inflict on an already stressful oregnant woman!!

i had my scan yesterday! One sac, hb of 144bpm, measured at 6w5d, just two days shy of what I have recorded. the little baby sac was reabsorbed so we wont be having twins after all, but it was exciting while the idea was there!!!! Anyway, I am just so happy and thankful for what we have now....

have a great weekend. I'll check in from time to time!


----------



## lilmamatoW

sadie said:


> Hey ladies! I'm lurking... Voiding the stress that this site can inflict on an already stressful oregnant woman!!
> 
> i had my scan yesterday! One sac, hb of 144bpm, measured at 6w5d, just two days shy of what I have recorded. the little baby sac was reabsorbed so we wont be having twins after all, but it was exciting while the idea was there!!!! Anyway, I am just so happy and thankful for what we have now....
> 
> have a great weekend. I'll check in from time to time!

That's great, sadie! :happydance: I am going in for my first scan on Monday. Hoping to be able to share good news!


----------



## sadie

thanks Lilmama!

Look at our two tickers from the countdown to pregnancy. how does a 3 day difference amount to 5% difference? Or I just have prego brain!


----------



## Ferne

What a difference 3 days makes!?

Sadie, I'm sorry you're not having twins but SO excited that your baby is doing well!


----------



## lilmamatoW

sadie said:


> thanks Lilmama!
> 
> Look at our two tickers from the countdown to pregnancy. how does a 3 day difference amount to 5% difference? Or I just have prego brain!

That's so strange, isn't it? So here's the way I see it...pregnancy is usually considered 40 weeks, right? So that's 280 days, right?

You, 51 days complete of 280=18.21%

Me, 54 days complete of 280=19.29%

So for some reason, your ticker seems a little bit off....:shrug:


----------



## sadie

Hmmm gonna go make me a new one!


Woohoo! Brings me that much closer! Thanks! My math brain couldnt handle figuring it out!


----------



## sadie

just sharing.... I have been searching high and low for yoga near me. its either the location that turns me off, or the price or the scheduling that just doesnt suit me, so today I went to Best Buy and bought a prenatal DVD called Element Prenatal Postnatal Yoga. It was only 30 min long, but it was enjoyable and easy to follow.

Tomorrow I am going to buy another one Called Prenatal Yoga with Shiva Rea.....

Just thought Id shart and send some motivating love!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Hope everyone has been enjoying their weekend! From catching up on posts, it sounds like things are continuing to go well for everyone.

I just got back from a weekend with my parents. It was Mom's birthday on Friday, so I told her about the pregnancy by framing a photo of the scan and wrapping it as her gift. Definitely nervous about how they'd take the news, but they were both over the moon. Mom spent ALL Saturday coming up with possible baby names. We're going with a Celtic name (I'm Scottish), so she poured over her Scottish history books for ideas. Yes, she actually suggested "Mungus" :haha: I think we've talked her out of that one. But talking about this with my parents, instead of just here or with DH, is definitely making it more real in my mind!


----------



## Sunshine12

Ellie Bellie said:


> Hope everyone has been enjoying their weekend! From catching up on posts, it sounds like things are continuing to go well for everyone.
> 
> I just got back from a weekend with my parents. It was Mom's birthday on Friday, so I told her about the pregnancy by framing a photo of the scan and wrapping it as her gift. Definitely nervous about how they'd take the news, but they were both over the moon. Mom spent ALL Saturday coming up with possible baby names. We're going with a Celtic name (I'm Scottish), so she poured over her Scottish history books for ideas. Yes, she actually suggested "Mungus" :haha: I think we've talked her out of that one. But talking about this with my parents, instead of just here or with DH, is definitely making it more real in my mind!

Aww thats lovely. Im Scottish too but have never in my life heard the name Mungus!! Did she mean Menzies (pronounced Mingis?) Bad name for sure!! lol Angus and Archie are the most popular Scottish Boys name going round at the moment I think. What a lovely birthday pressie for you Mum. x


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Sunshine12 said:


> Aww thats lovely. Im Scottish too but have never in my life heard the name Mungus!! Did she mean Menzies (pronounced Mingis?) Bad name for sure!! lol Angus and Archie are the most popular Scottish Boys name going round at the moment I think. What a lovely birthday pressie for you Mum. x

Menzies was on the list as well, along with Angus, Stuart, Douglas, and a slew of others. I think Mungus was a Roman governor or something. Dad and I couldn't stop laughing about "Little Mung" and all the horrible nicknames that could come with it. However, there could also be "Well-Hung Mung" in college....


----------



## Sunshine12

Ellie Bellie said:


> Sunshine12 said:
> 
> 
> Aww thats lovely. Im Scottish too but have never in my life heard the name Mungus!! Did she mean Menzies (pronounced Mingis?) Bad name for sure!! lol Angus and Archie are the most popular Scottish Boys name going round at the moment I think. What a lovely birthday pressie for you Mum. x
> 
> Menzies was on the list as well, along with Angus, Stuart, Douglas, and a slew of others. I think Mungus was a Roman governor or something. Dad and I couldn't stop laughing about "Little Mung" and all the horrible nicknames that could come with it. However, there could also be "Well-Hung Mung" in college....Click to expand...

Hee Hee. No wonder Ive never heard of it then. Should be illegal calling a child that! What an absolutely awful name!! lol


----------



## lilmamatoW

It went well...little bean was measuring a little smaller at 7w2d, but hb was 146! Very thankful. :happydance: :thumbup: New due date is June 16, probably, but we have another scan in two weeks so we will see if the due date still stays that way.


----------



## Sunshine12

Congrats Lilmamato. Thats lovely news. x


----------



## Ferne

lilmamatoW said:


> It went well...little bean was measuring a little smaller at 7w2d, but hb was 146! Very thankful. :happydance: :thumbup: New due date is June 16, probably, but we have another scan in two weeks so we will see if the due date still stays that way.

Congrats! Let me know if/when you want to change the date.


----------



## lilmamatoW

Ferne said:


> lilmamatoW said:
> 
> 
> It went well...little bean was measuring a little smaller at 7w2d, but hb was 146! Very thankful. :happydance: :thumbup: New due date is June 16, probably, but we have another scan in two weeks so we will see if the due date still stays that way.
> 
> Congrats! Let me know if/when you want to change the date.Click to expand...

I am okay with changing it now. It seems logical that when I went in for my first blood test that the nurse told me that I was very early...I think I would have only been 3w5d at that first test. I don't think my cycle was a straight 28 days and I probably ovulated later. Thanks!


----------



## Ferne

Got it. The 16th is shaping up to be THE day on this thread. So far it has

mummymurray74
Destin
lilmamatoW


----------



## StarSign

lilmamatoW said:


> Ferne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilmamatoW said:
> 
> 
> It went well...little bean was measuring a little smaller at 7w2d, but hb was 146! Very thankful. :happydance: :thumbup: New due date is June 16, probably, but we have another scan in two weeks so we will see if the due date still stays that way.
> 
> Congrats! Let me know if/when you want to change the date.Click to expand...
> 
> I am okay with changing it now. It seems logical that when I went in for my first blood test that the nurse told me that I was very early...I think I would have only been 3w5d at that first test. I don't think my cycle was a straight 28 days and I probably ovulated later. Thanks!Click to expand...

Yay for the healthy review/visit:happydance::flower:


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Ferne said:


> Got it. The 16th is shaping up to be THE day on this thread. So far it has
> 
> mummymurray74
> Destin
> lilmamatoW

According to today's appointment, I should be listed under the 16th as well! The OB is going by LMP, but I know I ovulated after day 14. While they have the 16th in their records, I'm sticking with the 19th. Though I'm not sure what 3 days difference will make one way or the other.


----------



## lilmamatoW

So, I live in a large city and take public transportation on a very regular basis...and I have to say, my super-bionic crazy sense of smell these days is making me a little crazy. :wacko: I needed to move twice on the same bus yesterday because I thought I was seriously going to lose my lunch...and this morning, the woman sitting next to me smelled like a weird mix of moth balls (or bengay) and perfume. I wanted to die and couldn't figure out a way holding my breath for the entire 20 minute ride. I am so thankful for my symptoms, but oh, it makes me consider driving everyday to work.


----------



## Ferne

Just got back from my first OB appointment! Heartbeat was 165 beats per minute (maybe 166). According to LMP, I am 7w 6d but the baby measured 8w 3d on multiple measurements. My OB said she enters all of the measurements and my LMP into her computer and it has a program that then calculates the due date. I was given a due date of 6/12/2012, which is a day earlier than what the online due date calculators gave me. 

Looking fwd to the NT ultrasound in 3 weeks!


----------



## Ferne

lilmamatoW said:


> So, I live in a large city and take public transportation on a very regular basis...and I have to say, my super-bionic crazy sense of smell these days is making me a little crazy. :wacko: I needed to move twice on the same bus yesterday because I thought I was seriously going to lose my lunch...and this morning, the woman sitting next to me smelled like a weird mix of moth balls (or bengay) and perfume. I wanted to die and couldn't figure out a way holding my breath for the entire 20 minute ride. I am so thankful for my symptoms, but oh, it makes me consider driving everyday to work.

Ugh! Just reading this made me nauseous. I feel for you. Where do you live in Chicago? I lived in Lincoln Park for a few years after college.

I'm assuming you live in Chicago since your location says Illinois.


----------



## lilmamatoW

Ferne said:


> Just got back from my first OB appointment! Heartbeat was 165 beats per minute (maybe 166). According to LMP, I am 7w 6d but the baby measured 8w 3d on multiple measurements. My OB said she enters all of the measurements and my LMP into her computer and it has a program that then calculates the due date. I was given a due date of 6/12/2012, which is a day earlier than what the online due date calculators gave me.
> 
> Looking fwd to the NT ultrasound in 3 weeks!

Yay Ferne! Great news!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilmamatoW

Ferne said:


> lilmamatoW said:
> 
> 
> So, I live in a large city and take public transportation on a very regular basis...and I have to say, my super-bionic crazy sense of smell these days is making me a little crazy. :wacko: I needed to move twice on the same bus yesterday because I thought I was seriously going to lose my lunch...and this morning, the woman sitting next to me smelled like a weird mix of moth balls (or bengay) and perfume. I wanted to die and couldn't figure out a way holding my breath for the entire 20 minute ride. I am so thankful for my symptoms, but oh, it makes me consider driving everyday to work.
> 
> Ugh! Just reading this made me nauseous. I feel for you. Where do you live in Chicago? I lived in Lincoln Park for a few years after college.
> 
> I'm assuming you live in Chicago since your location says Illinois.Click to expand...

Ferne, I do live in Chicago! I live in Lakeview and work downtown. The climb up the el stairs almost did me in this morning, but the smell of the train....UGH. :sick: And then there are the smokers...standing everywhere outside their offices blowing all the secondary smoke in the air which whirls around and hits me in the face, totally making me want to throw up. Sorry to complain so...the sense of smell thing is really my only big symptom when pregnant. My daughter's dirty diaper the other day almost did me in too.


----------



## Ferne

What a great place to live and raise kids! I miss Chicago. You're a Cubs fan, I hope. 

Sadie's in NYC and I'm sure she's dealing with some of the same problems given her sense of smell is as sensitive as yours. At least the cold should take care of some of those smokers soon...right? Maybe not.


----------



## lizbif

Ladies, have any of your obgyn's started to discuss when they will start doing testing for downs syndrome? I think I will do the quad screening and go from there. What are your opinions?


----------



## sadie

Hi ladies! Glad to hear everyone is doing well! Great OB visitS, Ferne and Ellie!

Im so worried. My super had to fix my floor, just in front of my front door which had some water damage.... Anyway, its about 18" by 4 feet and it was lacquered. Now, i covered my mouth when i had to go in and out with my dog, and a fan is blowing on it, I had my front door open for 2 hours and windows are open and I am freezing, but I'm worried about birth defects because of this shit. i know its just a small section, but I am still freaking out here. And I am pissed. he knew I was pregnant, too. Dumb idiot. but I guess I am the dumb one for not realizing that hed have to lacquer a bit. 

OH well. Too late now.

I have an OB appt on Nov 11. From there I guess I'll find out the deal with the CVS and whatever other tests we should do..... i will be 9 weeks by then. i am hoping that whatever test needs to be done, can be perfomed when OH is in town for thanksgiving. he doesnt speak english and is meeting my sisters and an uncle, and nieces for the first time. Should be fun!

This is the only thread I am fully following. You girls are great!

xo


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Ferne - Hooray for the great visit! I can't believe the next scan is only 3 weeks away. But I guess I shouldn't be, since mine is in 5 weeks. Wow!

lilmamatoW - Good luck with the smelly commute! It's amazing what funky smells are out there. Sometimes I wonder how I didn't pick up on them before, given how obvious (and offensive) they are now!

We told DH's parents this evening and they were thrilled. MIL said she "knew" I was pregnant because I had that "look" about me when we last got together. I'm not quite sure what that "look" is, but at least she denied that it was my looking fat. :) Then, over dinner, she proceeded to share stories about her deliveries and all the other situations she's heard of. DH finally told her to be quiet because these stories were not reassuring or encouraging. Do we really need to be reminded that DH had only a 5% survival rate? Sure he survived, but what about the 95% that didn't? At least we could distract her with a margarita and other family gossip....


----------



## Sunshine12

lizbif said:


> Ladies, have any of your obgyn's started to discuss when they will start doing testing for downs syndrome? I think I will do the quad screening and go from there. What are your opinions?

I get mine with my "12 week" scan which will take place between 11-13 weeks. They will do the NT scan and bloods at the same time. Amnio will take place around week 16.

Ferne, thats great news. 

Lilmamato, smells are making me gag at the moment. My OH eating pesto pasta and chicken last night and I had to leave the room (strangely it used to be one of my favourite midweek dishes.)

Sadie, thats not good hun. :( Let us know how you get on on 11th November. x

Ellie, my grandma told my mum I was pregnant before I even knew I was. Was really strange. She said she could just "tell". People say silly things sometimes dont they! I bet she never thought for one minute that she was saying anything inappropriate or that might worry you. Doh!!


----------



## sadie

Im sorry to not send this as a pm, but.... I think this is something we all should keep in mind and it has been bothering me on and off all day.
A little sensitivty would be nice. I clearly know its not a good thing, but do not need any extra 'stressing of the matter' from others, as it doesnt make me feel any better. in fact, it makes me feel worse and brings on more worry! On the other hand, nor do I need it sugar coated by telling me unrealistic things like 'oh dont worry you'll be fine' kind of crap. 
Thank you for letting me exprese myself. I just see these comments often and people need to be a little more sensitive. i know it wasn't intentionally meant to cause me more fear/ worry.

Have a good night everyone.


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Im sorry to not send this as a pm, but.... I think this is something we all should keep in mind and it has been bothering me on and off all day.
> A little sensitivty would be nice. I clearly know its not a good thing, but do not need any extra 'stressing of the matter' from others, as it doesnt make me feel any better. in fact, it makes me feel worse and brings on more worry! On the other hand, nor do I need it sugar coated by telling me unrealistic things like 'oh dont worry you'll be fine' kind of crap.
> Thank you for letting me exprese myself. I just see these comments often and people need to be a little more sensitive. i know it wasn't intentionally meant to cause me more fear/ worry.
> 
> Have a good night everyone.

Ill be honest and say Im clueless as to who has been insensitive but if it was me Id rather you said as Im oblivious!! (although assuming not as all I said was "thats not good" meaning that its not good you were stressing) Maybe Im slow on the uptake but can you elaborate as I honestly have no clue what you are talking about as I havent read anyone on this thread being insensitive. :nope:


----------



## sadie

Thanks Sunshine. Your comment definitely didnt come across the way and was upsetting Thanks for the explantation.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Today's interesting experience: I got a phone call from our insurance company to congratulate me on the pregnancy and to sign me up for their "Healthy Pregnancy" program. Talk about proactive! I'll receive a "welcome packet" in the next couple of weeks. They also offer a nurse on-call 24-hours and other supports. Definitely an interesting idea, but I'm not sure how much use I'll actually make of it.


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Thanks Sunshine. Your comment definitely didnt come across the way and was upsetting Thanks for the explantation.

Wow! Im totally shocked. Cant see how else it would have come across TBH given that we are all here to support each other but perhaps I articulate things differently than you do. I will be very cautious responding to your posts in future so that you dont get upset again.


----------



## maysiemoo

hi, thought i would join you ladies waves


----------



## Ferne

maysiemoo said:


> hi, thought i would join you ladies waves

Welcome maysiemoo!
:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:

Do you want me to enter your due date on the first page? Let me know if you do.


----------



## Sunshine12

Hi Maisiemoo and congrats on your pregnancy!! xx


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Hi Maisiemoo!!! WELCOME!!!


----------



## maysiemoo

go for it person who asked on page before so have forgotten already 13 june


----------



## StarSign

:wave: Maysiemoo.

Well, I have another 4 days to wait for a scan pic :cry: Had to re-schedule my appointment. But! I'm happy to say all sensations are still quite strong and very regular (extra "air", bubble feelings, mild nausea).


----------



## Sunshine12

StarSign said:


> :wave: Maysiemoo.
> 
> Well, I have another 4 days to wait for a scan pic :cry: Had to re-schedule my appointment. But! I'm happy to say all sensations are still quite strong and very regular (extra "air", bubble feelings, mild nausea).

Its a shame you've had to postpone as can only imagine how excited you must be but at least you have something to look forward to next week. Will that be your first scan? xx


Anyone else suffering from fairly bad morning sickness? Mine starts in the morning and lasts till about lunchtime then starts again at around 5/6pm and lasts all night. Ive been vomiting regularly this week as well. Cant wait till it goes away!


----------



## StarSign

Yes, it will be my first one (technically). The cycle of my BFP, I had my first visit at an RE so a vaginal probe verified that my uterine lining was great, but at the time- I didn't know for sure I was "knocked up". I'm def feeling very lucky that my nausea is mild (for now!). 

*Sunshine*, did you start taking Pregnacare or no? Do you eat small snacks throughout the day?


----------



## Sunshine12

StarSign said:


> Yes, it will be my first one (technically). The cycle of my BFP, I had my first visit at an RE so a vaginal probe verified that my uterine lining was great, but at the time- I didn't know for sure I was "knocked up". I'm def feeling very lucky that my nausea is mild (for now!).
> 
> *Sunshine*, did you start taking Pregnacare or no? Do you eat small snacks throughout the day?

Hi, no I didnt take it. I moved house so registered with a different surgery and the doctor there also told me I mustnt take anything but folic acid (midwife told me the same thing a couple of days ago.) They said its best I dont so that my body works on its own and generates what it needs. I found it very odd TBH but as all 3 have said it Im just taking the folic on its own. 

Im eating when I can and TBH during the times when I dont have it Im pigging out (mainly on chocolate :blush:). My cravings havent gone at all despite feeling rank so instead of having the same thing as my OH for dinner Ive just been eating what Im craving and think will stay down. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt! I cant bring myself to eat much fruit and water makes me vomit so Im trying to have fruit juice to keep me hydrated and give me some vits. 

Look forward to seeing your scan pics if you get some!! :happydance:


----------



## sadie

woohoo for mild nausea! I have it from time to time, but it's very gentle and very rare....

Enjoy your scan on tuesday! come back with a photo!


:hi: Maysie!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

This pregnancy is starting to feel more real to me - it's both exciting and scary! I told my boss yesterday. I know it's early, but we're in a VERY small office. A few of my friends in the office already know and I was concerned that he might overhear something. It was important to me that he hear it directly from me. I'll probably tell the rest of the office at the Friday staff meeting in the next week or two, definitely before Thanksgiving.

Then, this morning, I got the sweetest e-mail from my BIL's wife telling me how excited they are and they couldn't wait until we met tomorrow to let us know how excited they were. Yup, FIL spilled the beans to them. I just laughed because I could have sworn it would have been my MIL telling everyone! But here's my FIL telling his brother just 5 minutes after we told him and who knows who else he's told. I think it's great because he's not a very expressive guy and this just shows how excited he is about the news.

I'm really looking forward to tomorrow when we're taking DH's grandfather out for brunch and get to tell him. I wonder what his reaction will be to being a great-grandfather!


----------



## Ferne

Hi EB,
Sounds like you and your husband are having a great time telling everybody about the new addition to the family. It's got to be so exciting since it's the first baby on at least one side of the family. That's a big deal.

My daughter was the 1st baby on my husband's side (even amongst all his cousing). It was my husband's grandmother's 1st GREAT GRANDCHILD. And she was spoiled for it.

My nausea is gone. Well for now at least. Hasn't bothered me since Tuesday. But I've been taking an 1.5 hour nap every day after I drop my daughter off at preschool this whole week. The fatigue has really kicked in.

Hope the rest of you are feeling great!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Ferne - This is the first grandchild for both sides. On top of that, DH and I have been together for nearly 18 years (married for 10 this July), so I'm sure some people are thinking it's about time! I told one of my dearest friends this afternoon and she burst into tears she was so excited. Then, while we were at the mall, she began looking at all the baby gear she wanted to buy.

There is one friend I'm concerned about telling. She's struggled with infertility for more than a couple years (with 2 failed IVFs) and is currently going through the adoption process. The first attempt at adoption fell through in a horridly painful way (baby taken back after she had him for a week). Now they've got a really promising match with another baby due in early December. I don't want to take away from her excitement or "steal her thunder" with telling her about my pregnancy, but I don't want her to feel like I've been hiding it from her either if I wait until mid-December (14 weeks). I also worry about her being resentful that I was able to get pregnant so quickly (less than 2 months after going off BC). She lives out-of-state so she only knows what I tell her over the phone. That also makes it difficulty to read her reaction. I was planning to tell her this week, now that we're telling family and close friends. Any suggestions?


----------



## StarSign

Ellie, that's rough about the friend :( Personally, waiting until 14 weeks isn't a bad idea as many first-timers kind of use the completion of the first tri as assurance that things will end up ok. I wouldn't go into all the details about being off BC only 2 months, but tell the friend you wanted to let her know from you directly and that you hope it's not something that will come between you guys. GL!!


----------



## lilmamatoW

Ellie Bellie said:


> Ferne - This is the first grandchild for both sides. On top of that, DH and I have been together for nearly 18 years (married for 10 this July), so I'm sure some people are thinking it's about time! I told one of my dearest friends this afternoon and she burst into tears she was so excited. Then, while we were at the mall, she began looking at all the baby gear she wanted to buy.
> 
> There is one friend I'm concerned about telling. She's struggled with infertility for more than a couple years (with 2 failed IVFs) and is currently going through the adoption process. The first attempt at adoption fell through in a horridly painful way (baby taken back after she had him for a week). Now they've got a really promising match with another baby due in early December. I don't want to take away from her excitement or "steal her thunder" with telling her about my pregnancy, but I don't want her to feel like I've been hiding it from her either if I wait until mid-December (14 weeks). I also worry about her being resentful that I was able to get pregnant so quickly (less than 2 months after going off BC). She lives out-of-state so she only knows what I tell her over the phone. That also makes it difficulty to read her reaction. I was planning to tell her this week, now that we're telling family and close friends. Any suggestions?

It's great fun--my DD is the first grandchild on both sides too and the grandparents were absolutely over the moon with her.

As for your friend, I would wait until week 14, as much as you are bursting with news. I have many friends who have struggled with infertility and still do. My brother and SIL have been trying to have a child for over 4 years without any success (including numerous rounds of IVF). It was particularly hard for them that I got pregnant so fast (6 weeks after getting married and in between switching BCPs). The second time I got pregnant, they didn't know at all and I miscarried at 9 weeks, so in some ways, I am glad that I spared them the grief and emotional turmoil for them. Haven't told them yet about this pregnancy either and even though my parents know, I know they haven't mentioned it to them either. I also think that when you do share, I think it's wise to acknowledge that you recognize that the news might be difficult for your friend to hear and to give her space, if she needs it, to come to terms with the news and be happy for you in her own way and own time. When I had my MC, I really appreciated my pregnant friends and family (some whose due dates were within days of mine), giving me time and space for my own grief and then allowing me to show my love for them and for their babies when I was ready. Just my two cents.


----------



## sadie

I agree with Starsign and Lilmama.


----------



## bluebirddream

Hi ladies!!! I'm due June 19 :) So excited!!!! This is my first and I really hope all goes well for everyone!!!


----------



## crushh7

I am due June 12, 2012. Can I get on the list? Congrats to all the June 2012 moms and all other soon to be moms!


----------



## sadie

:hi: *bluebird* and *crush*! Welcome to the club! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Sunshine12

bluebirddream said:


> Hi ladies!!! I'm due June 19 :) So excited!!!! This is my first and I really hope all goes well for everyone!!!




crushh7 said:


> I am due June 12, 2012. Can I get on the list? Congrats to all the June 2012 moms and all other soon to be moms!

Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ferne

Welcome Bluebird & Crush! H&H 9 months! Crush, we have the same due date!


----------



## sadie

College sweethearts *ellie*?


----------



## sadie

So who here can join the 'arm falls asleep while asleep' club? This has been happenig to me for a week now; the tingling waKes me up in the middle of the night, its so annoying. That and having to use the bathroom at least 3x during the night is making me a walking zombie when awake! I just googled it and it is sure a sign of pregnancy. And it lasts throughout! UGH!


----------



## Ferne

sadie said:


> So who here can join the 'arm falls asleep while asleep' club? This has been happenig to me for a week now; the tingling waKes me up in the middle of the night, its so annoying. That and having to use the bathroom at least 3x during the night is making me a walking zombie when awake! I just googled it and it is sure a sign of pregnancy. And it lasts throughout! UGH!

Me! Me! Me! Awful. I didn't know it was a sign of pregnancy. I just figured I was sleeping like a jackass...every night. Good to know.


----------



## sadie

:haha::haha::haha: that was funny! So many posts came up when I googled it. One person claims to have found research that it is due to progesterone production and how the blood doesnt circulate as well as it did because it focuses mostly down by our tummies! Dont know how much of this is true, but I am going to ask my OB on friday. The poster also made a comment how to be aware that there is a correlation with blood clots.... More things to worry about.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

sadie said:


> College sweethearts *ellie*?

*HIGH SCHOOL* sweethearts! We knew each other since 9th grade but didn't become good friends until senior year. Then I was the "rebound girl" when his girlfriend dumped him in the spring. I thought it might be a fun summer fling before heading to college. Little did I know what that would turn into! This March, we'll have been together for 19 years! :happydance:


----------



## Ellie Bellie

WELCOME Bluebird & Crush! Excited to have you join us! WOO!


----------



## Ferne

Aww. Very sweet.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I can't share this anywhere else, so you ladies get to hear this ... My SIL told me that she's probably pregnant as well! WOW! She hasn't gone to the doctor yet and they haven't told anyone except me. They're figuring that she's about 4 weeks along, so about a month behind me. They're wanting to wait, confirm, and see how things go before telling people, obviously. And they weren't sure if our MIL could handle the news of two babies back-to-back. Her head might explode from all the good news! So they're going to pace things and let the news sink in with my baby before they add to the mix. I wouldn't be surprised if they tell people around Thanksgiving, since they're visiting with SIL's family that weekend. It'll be so great to be able to share this experience with her and to have cousins close in age! I had a hard time hiding my excitement at brunch today (how excited can you really get over waffles?).


----------



## lilmamatoW

So, I am so tired of trying to find clothes to wear every morning that allow me to breathe...:wacko: Today, I broke out some maternity leggings and I felt so good in them! So I went online I bought two more pairs. During my first pregnancy, I don't think I wore maternity clothes until after week 20, but here I am in week 8 breaking out the maternity clothes. Granted I am not as slim as I was with my first, but I think this time, I am going to throw out vanity early and allow comfort to rule!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

lilmamatoW - I've already pulled out all my "fat clothes" from when I was losing weight over the past few years. Larger bras, larger pants, larger tops. I'm basically up a size right now. The waistbands have been the biggest factor (no pun intended), but it's so hard to get things to fit comfortably around my waist. Comfort definitely does rule!


----------



## Ferne

Ellie Bellie said:


> I can't share this anywhere else, so you ladies get to hear this ... My SIL told me that she's probably pregnant as well! WOW! She hasn't gone to the doctor yet and they haven't told anyone except me. They're figuring that she's about 4 weeks along, so about a month behind me. They're wanting to wait, confirm, and see how things go before telling people, obviously. And they weren't sure if our MIL could handle the news of two babies back-to-back. Her head might explode from all the good news! So they're going to pace things and let the news sink in with my baby before they add to the mix. I wouldn't be surprised if they tell people around Thanksgiving, since they're visiting with SIL's family that weekend. It'll be so great to be able to share this experience with her and to have cousins close in age! I had a hard time hiding my excitement at brunch today (how excited can you really get over waffles?).

Cousins that close in age will be wonderful! And having somebody to share this experience with will be wonderful for you and your SIL.


----------



## Sunshine12

lilmamatoW said:


> So, I am so tired of trying to find clothes to wear every morning that allow me to breathe...:wacko: Today, I broke out some maternity leggings and I felt so good in them! So I went online I bought two more pairs. During my first pregnancy, I don't think I wore maternity clothes until after week 20, but here I am in week 8 breaking out the maternity clothes. Granted I am not as slim as I was with my first, but I think this time, I am going to throw out vanity early and allow comfort to rule!

Im pretty much wearing my jogging bottoms most of the time (not outside/in public of course but for slobbing in house as they are really comfy on my stomach.) Have also gone up 3 bra sizes already!! I dread to think how big they will be once Im 9 months. My bloating is finally going down though which is good. I went to the nurse this morning and almost choked when she weighed me. Im 65 kilos which is the heaviest I have ever been in my entire life. Im normally about 55/56 kilos so feeling pretty yuck. Just joined a health club yesterday so that I can go swimming during the week when OH is at work so hopefully that will help me lose a bit of weight.

Ellie, thats lovely news! Will be fab if you have someone close to go through it all with. x


----------



## sadie

Ive been wearing these boring trousers that I bought from the Gap last October when I had to lose a few pounds. They've come in handy, yet again! As for around the house, I'm with you girls:thumbup:... wearing all sorts of exercise clothing... Definitely feels good for the tummy! 

I had a big bout of nausea this afternoon while teaching. I hope I never have to vom:sick: in front of them. Eww. Can you imagine? Miss, are you pregnant? :haha:

And as for big boobs, mine fell out of my tank top while sleeping last night!:holly: 


I went a little icon crazy here. Too many pauses at work!


----------



## StarSign

:haha: Sadie...
Well ladies, I did have some bloating going on, but I've been sipping lemon water like mad and that's helped along with ahem:

Spoiler
doing regular #2's
 So, still in the regular clothing, but I'm sure a change is gonna come soon!!

:wave: to our new ladies!!! H&H9!! 

Ellie- that's WAY too cool to be able to have a cousin so close in age. Do you guys live near one another? O, what will the grands do???!! :)


----------



## sadie

I brought a lemon to work and added it to my water! Luckily, so far I have managed to stay pretty 'regular'. The lrmon was should help with bloat, right? Eating like a cow has also helped me add on sound pounds...


----------



## StarSign

Yes, lemons + water should help along with lower sodium/salt intake. The appetite thing- it's so very tough, but I just try to chew slowly. People say "hey, you're eating for two, but errrmmm, really?! That 2nd person is only the size of a pea! :haha: So, I try to keep that in mind- but it's not easy (as I finish stuffing a strawberry poptart into my mouth).


----------



## sadie

I want a poptart!!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

sadie said:


> I want a poptart!!

I curse you, Sadie, for putting that EVIL thought in my head! :wink wink: Especially the brown sugar cinnamon or smores flavor. Grr.... I'm guessing there's a run to the grocery store in my future!


----------



## sadie

:haha: Blame *starsign*!!! She started it!!!! (i will buy a single pack tomorrow on my way to work! Strawberry, raspberry or cherry is my choice!

Manwhile, I crave a food, prepare it, love it while I eat it then the thought of eating the leftovers or making it again makes me want to gag.


----------



## sadie

My spelling error "manwhile" can be a new catch phrase of some sort.... I like it.


----------



## Ferne

Me too! I find that I crave something and then give in but usually while eating it I find it wasn't as good as I hoped/remembered. Then, later, the thought of eating it again makes me sick.

wtf?


----------



## lilmamatoW

I know exactly how you feel...that's what I go through everyday...crave something, go to some length to get it, eat and then realize that it really wasn't as great as I thought it would be.


----------



## greengerbera

Hello Ladies ..

Hope everyone is well...

I have had a slight drama - hence why I haven't posted anything for a little while..

At 5 weeks I started to spot .. was very worried I so contacted my consultant - who re-prescribed me progesterone - which stopped the spotting straight away thank goodness!

Anyway he also suggested a early pregnancy scan to check the viability of the pregnancy!

Well just got back from the hospital - and we have a heartbeat!!:happydance::happydance:

I am so happy - it seems a bit more real now

- scan picture attached

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v389/pink-gerbera/ScanPic.jpg


----------



## Ellie Bellie

greengerbera - HOORAY for the heartbeat! Great news!


----------



## Sunshine12

Greengerbera thats fantastic news. What a cute little scan! Congratulations. x


----------



## Ferne

Green! 

Great news! Thanks for posting the pic of your little one.


----------



## HStein

Sorry I've not been posting much! We had our second scan today, measuring 7w 1d, so my due date is now June 25. Babe has a heartbeat @139 bpm, everything looks good! Doc is referring me to Perinatologist already, doesnt want to risk waiting. OH is being less-than-charming these days and I've not been feeling too great so just a lot going on and haven't felt up to posting...but that will change soon as I'm sure my working days are numbered! Hope everyone is well here!


----------



## Ferne

Great news HStein!
I've put you down for your adjusted due date.


----------



## Sunshine12

Great news HStein. x


----------



## lizbif

Hstein- wonderful news!
I am anxiously awaIting my next ultrasound, nov 23. Feels like forever away!


----------



## Ferne

lizbif - I go in for the NT scan on the 22nd. It does feel like forever away!


----------



## lizbif

I think I will have the NT scan at this next appointment too. I stopped paying attention when the dr started telling me the about the down syndrome odds.


----------



## sadie

great news HStein and Green!


----------



## StarSign

:haha: abt poptart influence.



And wow, if I could only make it to my FIRST real scan...that'd be marvelous. So far, traffic has debunked me TWO times. Monday's my next effort. After this- I think it's time to find a new office!!! This time- I was smarter in that I don't have the appointment anywhere near rush hour. But, we shall def see!

The nausea is coming and going...but it seems to ramp up in time with needing to do more #2, so maybe there's a growth spurt happening when that happens. So, with all of that- I'm kinda sure a little someone is growing along. Just want my reassurance already. Grr.


----------



## sadie

It comes and goes for me too. Never really full-on tho, which is good!!

And about that pop tart.... I never got it, but thanks for the reminder!!!

Can't wait to hear about your appt!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Grrr.... Now I'm thinking about poptarts too, and gingerbread!

Just a quick check in here while I'm eating lunch at my desk. I've been lurking but too swamped and tired to post anything.

I did want to thank everyone for the suggestions re. my out-of-state friend. I haven't spoken with her yet and will see how long I can delay it. I'm pretty fortunate in that I can probably redirect the conversation with her and that she's unlikely to ask directly given her own experiences. I'll aim for once Max (her son) arrives to share the news but won't "hide" it from her if it comes up in conversation sooner.

As for my SIL, she's pretty awesome and I'm glad I have her to share the in-laws with! She lives about an hour away, so we don't get together a whole lot with logistics and schedules. We're close enough (personally and distance wise) that we'll be able to be there for each other without being on top of each other. It's also good that the grandparents in town are in-laws for both of us, so the dynamic is the same with each of us. We're really fortunate in that we each have good relations with the in-laws and with our own families (though her family is a bit further away than mine). And her LO is going to be the first on her side of the family, which will be nice. I really don't see there being a sense of comparison or competition with either of us. We're different enough people and do very different things with our lives and we're both happy with that. The piece that will be really interesting is how our mutual in-laws deal with all this! Hah!

This morning I had a slight moment of panic because I wasn't "feeling" pregnant. I've felt nauseous most mornings but have never thrown-up (guess I should count myself lucky!) and it hasn't been as strong a feeling the last day or two. I KNOW this is a good thing, as the placenta is taking over, but my brain started to roam to what if I wasn't "as" pregnant anymore, whatever that means! I even thought of taking a HPT to be sure. As soon as I got moving and the wave of nausea hit, I got over it. I know it's normal to worry and to have these thoughts, but BLECH!

My next OB appointment isn't until the 28th (when I hope to hear the heartbeat) and then the 10-12 week scan is scheduled for 12/5. I'm sure things are fine - there's no indication of anything otherwise - but I'd just like a little reassurance that the little critter really is the size of a raspberry and wiggling around like it's supposed to.

So much for a quick post! I think I'll go find some ginger snaps to tide me over until I can get to the grocery store.... Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Ferne

I thought I was done with the nausea. It hasn't bothered me since the day after Halloween until today. So I have it coming and going as well.


----------



## Ferne

Is anybody on this thread doing the CVS test? I thought I would but my doctor said at my age, 37, it wasn't worth the risk unless my numbers at the NT scan warranted it.

Last time I was pregnant, we didn't want to find out the baby's sex. This time, we are going to find out as soon as we can. If you bring up the prospect of a sibling to my daughter, she will tell you that she only wants a sister. Therefore, in case it's not a girl, we thought we should find out so that we can get our 3.5 year old daughter prepared, and hopefully looking forward to, her little brother.

Ever since we decided to find out this time, I can't wait! Last time I had all the patience in the world. 

The CVS would tell us the sex of the baby. Otherwise, my doctor said they would likely know by my 15 week scan, which is still a very long 6 weeks away.


----------



## Meaggers

Congrats to all the June mamas! I'm due June 22nd :) Wishing you all a healthy and happy pregnancy!


----------



## Ferne

Welcome Meaggers! Congrats to you!


----------



## Destin

Doctor changed my due date to June 22 . 

Hey ladies, I have not been able write lately. Hope all Is doing well. I have been miserable with nausea and serious heartburn. Feel so fat already! Lol. Had first checkup this week and sound my little one. Anyone else been having shortness of breath or increased heart rate at times?


----------



## Sunshine12

Ferne said:


> Is anybody on this thread doing the CVS test? I thought I would but my doctor said at my age, 37, it wasn't worth the risk unless my numbers at the NT scan warranted it.
> 
> Last time I was pregnant, we didn't want to find out the baby's sex. This time, we are going to find out as soon as we can. If you bring up the prospect of a sibling to my daughter, she will tell you that she only wants a sister. Therefore, in case it's not a girl, we thought we should find out so that we can get our 3.5 year old daughter prepared, and hopefully looking forward to, her little brother.
> 
> Ever since we decided to find out this time, I can't wait! Last time I had all the patience in the world.
> 
> The CVS would tell us the sex of the baby. Otherwise, my doctor said they would likely know by my 15 week scan, which is still a very long 6 weeks away.

Im pretty sure Im getting an amnio. They dont do a CVS at my hospital. x


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Destin said:


> I have been miserable with nausea and serious heartburn. Feel so fat already! Lol. Had first checkup this week and sound my little one. Anyone else been having shortness of breath or increased heart rate at times?

Hooray for your first check-up!

I'm certainly experiencing shortness of breath and racing heart at times. Just walking up a flight of stairs is enough to wipe me out. I'm struggling to stay in my exercise routine, as I'm so tired by the end of the day and feel uncomfortable with the breathing/heart rate. I'm going to try a nice walk on the elliptical this morning and see how I do.


----------



## StarSign

Ferne- we're the same age, so I'll be curious to see what's recommended for me. I def opted out of CVS due to "seriousness" of it the last time. I think if my blood results come back with low risk numbers, I'm not going to do it.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

A bit of sad news to share - my SIL started bleeding yesterday and, as far as I know, mc-ed today. :nope: We've been emailing back and forth and she seems to be in an okay place mentally. I just want to send some warm fuzzies her way, especially with her hubby being out of town until Sunday. :hugs: (Thanks for listening!)


----------



## Destin

Ellie Bellie said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> I have been miserable with nausea and serious heartburn. Feel so fat already! Lol. Had first checkup this week and sound my little one. Anyone else been having shortness of breath or increased heart rate at times?
> 
> Hooray for your first check-up!
> 
> I'm certainly experiencing shortness of breath and racing heart at times. Just walking up a flight of stairs is enough to wipe me out. I'm struggling to stay in my exercise routine, as I'm so tired by the end of the day and feel uncomfortable with the breathing/heart rate. I'm going to try a nice walk on the elliptical this morning and see how I do.Click to expand...

Thank you for ur reply. It feels better when you know others at same time frame are going thru the same thing. Sorry to here about SIL news. Will say prayer for her.


----------



## Destin

Ferne said:


> Is anybody on this thread doing the CVS test? I thought I would but my doctor said at my age, 37, it wasn't worth the risk unless my numbers at the NT scan warranted it.
> 
> Last time I was pregnant, we didn't want to find out the baby's sex. This time, we are going to find out as soon as we can. If you bring up the prospect of a sibling to my daughter, she will tell you that she only wants a sister. Therefore, in case it's not a girl, we thought we should find out so that we can get our 3.5 year old daughter prepared, and hopefully looking forward to, her little brother.
> 
> Ever since we decided to find out this time, I can't wait! Last time I had all the patience in the world.
> 
> The CVS would tell us the sex of the baby. Otherwise, my doctor said they
> would likely know by my 15 week scan, which is still a very long 6 weeks away.

Same age here too... My doctor hasn't really stressed anything about being a risk. Maybe 37 isn't all that risky.:flower: I had asked out of concern and she didn't really think my age was big deal.


----------



## Ferne

Aw, Ellie, that's sad news. I'm sorry.

Yes, my OB is a perinatologist. She said that she has never lost a baby doing an amnio but that they have lost babies doing the CVS. She said that I should do the NT, get the results and if they're troubling, then we'll talk CVS. If the NT results are good, she said go for the amnio. The risk is much lower but you can still get the peace of mind.

She handles high-risk pregnancies. I was put on bed rest for almost 20 weeks with my first and so I chose her practice to avoid that this time around. She gave me a welcome folder that contained a lot of great information.

And although the fractions look high, the percentages aren't so bad.
For example,
I was 34 when I had my first child. Then, I had a 1/170 or 0.5% chance of having a baby with chromosomal abnormalities. At 37, my risk is 1/88 or 1.1% chance of having a baby with chromosomal abnormalities.

The difference isn't even a full percentage point. She made a good point and I'm much more relaxed about being an "older" mom.


----------



## Sunshine12

Ellie, am really sorry to hear about your SIL. :( x


----------



## StarSign

:hugs: Ellie for your SIL!!!

Ferne- I def going to crunch numbers too when I get 'em. :)


----------



## sadie

Time to vent!

I went to my ob/gyn today for a 9 week visit. Firsttime going to her, after having seen the fertility specialist for a few U/S. So they took about 10 vials of blood so they can test for lots of stuff and she did an U/S. Wonderfully so, we (my oldest sister and I)saw the heartbeat but the machine was sooooo ancient that it didnt have sound, so we didnt get to hear the heartbeat! :( on top of that, the photos she gave me showed nothing as they were sooooo dark. I feel like I was jipped! (sp?)

i think I am about to change OB doctors..... ferne, for starters can you recommend any here on the west side? As it is, mine is all the way on the other side of town, about a 35 minute commute with a subway then a little bit of a walk.... Hospital is much further away, by about 15 more minutes. So not only for the old u/s machine, but for convenience, I should change!

Since my OH will be here for thanksgiving, I made an appointment for the 23rd with my FS so OH can see and hear the baby. (he lives in italy)


----------



## sadie

:thumbup:And hey, I have only gained 5 lbs in 9 weeks! What a shocker!!! I was expecting much more!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I've been outed by fruit on FaceBook! Two weeks ago, I said I was fascinated by blueberries. Then this past week I asked if there was a way to use raspberries in professional communication at work. Last night, a friend of ours privately messages us and asks how Raspberry (or Olive) is doing. The only way this guy would have a clue is if his wife is pregnant too, so I asked and she's due in May. (DH knew and forgot to tell me.) I asked that he keep quiet until we have a prune or a plum, and I think he will, but it's stressing DH because he didn't want to tell this group of friends until early December. I'm just blown away that this friend read my posts closely enough and pieced them together like that!


----------



## StarSign

:happydance: Sadie..so maybe you have more bloating and air going on than anything right now? 

Ellie- what a trip about the friend on FB!! At least he should completely understand about discretion. Heee.

TWO more days..and maybe I get to make myself officially assured! I tell you though, these days, I'm in bed at 9p and still dragging to get up at 6:30a or 7a! Glad I'm working from home on Monday...I'm going to plan to be really efficient, but grab a catnap if I need it!! Have an enjoyable weekend all, I'm on sitter duty for part of it, so going to run all my errands now before I'm needed.


----------



## sadie

SS, Lots of hard bloat and 5 lbs of fat! Haha. I need totake the dog for longer walks but its starting to get cod here!


So funny about FB, ellie.

Enjoy the weekend, all. its almost 2 pm and i am putting myself down for a nap!


----------



## deafgal

i'm due in june. I haven't been to the dr. yet but i am about 8 or 9 weeks. i haven,t gain weight yet due to really feeling nausea. I am hoping I'll gain very little weight and yet eat healthy as i am overweight. i have been eating healthy, and staying away from fatty and sugary food. oh i am 34 going on 35 in jan.


----------



## sadie

Hi *DG*, welcome!


----------



## StarSign

:wave: DG


----------



## Sunshine12

Hi deafgal. Congrats on your pregnancy. Nice to hear you are eating healthy. My MS has been hell for the last 3 weeks so Ive been living on chocolate, crisps and generally anything else that doesnt make me feel sick when I eat it! I cant go one day without a chocolate fix ATM. Hopefully Ill start craving apples and healthy stuff once Im back to feeling normal again. x


----------



## deafgal

Thanks! yeah, the only thing I can tolerate right now is oranges and blueberries bagels. everything else makes me want to run to the bathroom.


----------



## Ferne

Welcome DG! Congrats!


----------



## Ferne

Let me know your due date, deafgal, and I'll add you to the list on page 1.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Welcome, DeafGal!


----------



## lilmamatoW

Just got back from a good scan and appointment! :thumbup: Baby is measuring 9w3d, but dr is going to keep my due date for June 16 and she already scheduled a c-section for June 11 (my first was born by c-section after 16 hours of failed induction...baby and her head were way too big for me...it should be noted that I am little and my husband is very very large --as in 6'8" or over 2 meters for those of you on a metric system). HB was 166 and scan photo of my little one is attached...or at least I am going to attempt to attach it.
 



Attached Files:







9w2d.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## StarSign

Awww...total scan envy, LilMamma! LOL. OMG- I'll bet your baby may have probs coming out- but I had same issue :blush: and after 29hrs of induced labor, I had a c-section also. My DH is only 6'. Again, OMG...you also lost your last one about this same time frame, but thank heavens all looks well now. And that pic- looks so like a baby!

I finally saw my preferred dr today!! I got the regular interview and examination and will go back for my scan on Nov 30th. Her physical manipulation/examination of my uterus said to her that my baby was "small", but such was the case with my DD until her last tri and the ultrasounds always had her as "dead on".

So's..the wait goes on. But I tell you- I'm sure I feel little bubbles moving around, so whoever is in there- they sure are swimmingly happy person.. :)


----------



## sadie

Such great news all around! great stuff, *lilmama* and *starsign*!

*Sunshine*, damn how I crave chocolate every single day, too! I just finished some snickers ice xream and had peanut m&ms for breakfast, followed by a yogurt! Candy first!

I just told my ex SIL (exhusbands sis) about being pregnant. She and I are still very very close, she is like a big sis to me. Since OH lives in Italt, her most recent question, written all alone in an email was 'are you really giving up everything and moving there?'. I wrot e her a happy respnse, how i love italy and my oh, and i'm done with my job here, and will be back often with baby. She then wrote a loving so excited for me email. So strange. Its like what am I really giving up? On the contrary, I will be gaining so much.

Anyway, a colleague today askd me if i am pregnant. At first I said no because someone else was in the room, but after the otehr girl left, i fessed up! She had her son when she was 37....

I think i am definitely changing doctors. The new one accepts my insurance and he has even been featured on good morning america and works at the ivy league school here, as well. So, so far so good. 

Happy monday.


----------



## sadie

Lilmama, any chance that little nubby thing is a penis! :) 
I know its early but it looks like it could be one! then they talk about the heartbeat and yours seems high, so its in the girl zone, if i am right??
Sunshine, i saw that cabbage thread somewhere. Can u share the trick with us all here??


----------



## deafgal

I'm guessing my due date based on my LMP is June 18,2012 but I'll know for sure when I see a doctor


----------



## lilmamatoW

SS--is your preferred provider affiliated with Northwestern and will you deliver at Prentice? Wouldn't it be so funny if we wound up at the same hospital at the same time in June? I mean, with my having to be there for four days, it is altogether possible. Hope all goes well with your scan...and you will finally be able to get your picture!

Sadie--don't know whether we can tell yet whether it's a boy or girl from the picture...but my acupuncturist seems to think that from feeling my pulse on the left and right that my right side is "stronger" and that the right side has a stronger correlation to "male," so his prediction is that it is a boy. :shrug: We'll see...will be totally thrilled with "healthy."


----------



## lilmamatoW

deafgal said:


> I'm guessing my due date based on my LMP is June 18,2012 but I'll know for sure when I see a doctor

Welcome deafgal! Glad you're here!:hi:


----------



## StarSign

LilMamma- you've hit the nail on the head! I was totally being seen by drs. in the OB-GYN practice NMFF at Northwestern, but the dr. I had before got an awesome opportunity at UChicago (with no access to Prentice :( ), and my other fav is at a practice that no longer delivers :dohh: So, I'm with another dr. who had access/delivers at Prentice. I miss NMFF though, I'd have 2 scans by now!! But, I'm hanging onto my gut feeling that she's the best dr. to deliver this next precious cargo. She told me that we'll schedule the C-section for the 39th week time frame- but we won't set the date until after the scan.

It'd be HILARIOUS but too cute to meet in the maternity ward... :) We'll see what date we come back with :)


----------



## Ferne

Thanks for the pic Lilmama! I've got scan envy as well, SS. 

Sadie, so glad you found a new doc. I asked a few friends but NONE of my friends in NYC have been pregnant or had a baby yet so they weren't a lot of help. So you're moving to Italy? Did I understand that right? When? Where? Such a beautiful country.

I haven't lived there since 2002, and I would never recommend my OBGYN office. It was in Soho and the office staff (docs, nurses, everyone) were pretty cold and unfriendly.

I always vowed to change but it was just once a year and I never got around to it.


----------



## Ferne

deafgal said:


> I'm guessing my due date based on my LMP is June 18,2012 but I'll know for sure when I see a doctor

I'll put that down for now. Let me know if it changes. And welcome again!


----------



## sadie

:hi: *Ferne*. I will be moving to Rome after its ok to fly with baby! Big year ahead.....

Thanks for asking around!


----------



## Ferne

Wow Sadie! 

That's going to be incredible! I've only been there once but during that visit I thought to myself, "I would love to live here." 

How exciting!


----------



## sadie

I am in love with Italy. i lived there for 16 months between 2004 and 2006, at which time I met and became good friends with OH..... Our relationship only began in July 2010.... Long awaited! It is a really special place.


----------



## Sunshine12

Lilmama, lovely scan pic! Its so cute!

Sadie, glad Im not the only one craving (and eating) chocolate and treat. Moving to Italy will be so exciting! Ive never been but its on my list. Ive always fancied Florence, Venice and Rome. I was meant to be going to Venice this year with my sister but her husband lost his job and the plans had to change. :(

The cabbage test is where you boil red cabbage for 10 minutes. Mix equal amounts of the cabbage liquid and FMU and if the liquid is pink/red you are supposed to be having a boy. If it goes purple/blue its meant to be a girl. My local supermarket had no red cabbage in stock yesterday so Ive still not done it yet!

From spending so much time on here (I dont work so my days are very long!) Ive almost mastered the nub theory. Im very pleased as OH doesnt want to know the gender of the baby and I think I do so hopefully at our 12 week scan (which is on 24th November - yay!) I will be able to see it and figure out what Im having without him having any clue. Keeping it a secret might be a struggle though! 

Hope you are all doing well. My MS got loads better yesterday so Im hoping it stays away for good! xx


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I've been recruited because of pregnancy! I'm a psychologist and I work in a practice where we specialize in anxiety. A colleague has a client who is terrified of being pregnant (a not uncommon theme for anxiety, believe it or not). So this evening I'll be participating in an exposure. I'm just going to talk about my experiences with being pregnant (physical sensations, thoughts, feelings) in a general way. The goal is to have vague possibilities so that she can think that she might have these same sensations and be pregnant herself. And, if the client is willing, she's going to touch my stomach - a HUGE trigger for her. I'm guessing that I'll be recruited for a lot of exposures with her over the next 7 months! (I know it sounds weird, but I have a lot of fun doing this type of stuff. I can truly say that I love my work!)


----------



## sadie

Have fun!!


----------



## mummymurray74

Hi girls. You can remove me from this thread as my babys heartstopped beating on 29th october at 7.5weeks missed miscarriage sorry its taken so long but im a mess. Good luck to everyone. Take care x


----------



## Ferne

MM- I am so sorry to read this. I hope your family is providing you some comfort. Are they doing any test to find out what happened?

Hoping you find some peace and get that baby you deserve soon!


----------



## mummymurray74

Ferne said:


> MM- I am so sorry to read this. I hope your family is providing you some comfort. Are they doing any test to find out what happened?
> 
> Hoping you find some peace and get that baby you deserve soon!


thank you:hugs: yes as its my 2nd one they are going to investigate them thank god! And i have been told today to start 75mg of aspirin as soon as we find out im pregnant again. x:kiss:


----------



## Sunshine12

mummymurray74 said:


> Hi girls. You can remove me from this thread as my babys heartstopped beating on 29th october at 7.5weeks missed miscarriage sorry its taken so long but im a mess. Good luck to everyone. Take care x

Im so sorry to hear this. No wonder you are in a mess. I only found out about MMC since using this site. Had never heard of it previously. It must be the most terrible thing for you to have had to go through. Im so genuinely sorry. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## StarSign

Sadie- that is such an incredible adventure you're embarking on. So, does your DH have family there that will be helping you guys out? It's a lot of work no matter where you're living. Whatever the case- it'll be great to be under one roof- and in ITALY. :thumbup:


----------



## StarSign

:( :cry: O, MM!! So sorry to hear that update! OMG, how sad :( I'm glad they are trying to figure out a root cause. What a bummer, just saw your post after I posted to Sadie.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

MM - So sorry to hear this! I'm glad to hear they're investigating. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## sadie

:hugs: Hi MM, im so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:

SS, no one really to help, but lots of friends. his mom is 87 years old, so she'll provide some cuddles now and then. it will be an exciting change. Thanks!


----------



## Ferne

Sunshine! 
You're a lime!!! A flippin' lime for pete's sake! That makes me so excited! SO flippin' excited.


----------



## sadie

WEIGHT GAIN...
When I saw my DR last week,she told me the new standard for weight gain for an average weighted woman during pregnancy is only 20 LBS ! 

i think I need to join a gym since I am starting to have more energy....

Anyone else get an average number from their dr?


----------



## Ferne

Sadie - 20 lbs is the lowest I've ever heard. Not unheard of but I don't know anybody, besides my husband's mother, who gained that little.

I, on the otherhand, went to the other extreme and gained 55 lbs during my first pregnancy. I never got rid of the last 8 lbs and so I am not going to allow that to happen again. I was put on strict bedrest for over half the pregnancy so the inactivity caused a lot of it but not all of it.

It's so hard to lose, especially at our beautiful ages, that I'm not going to allow that to happen again.


----------



## StarSign

Sadie- What?! Only 20 measley pounds? Were they talking about without the placeneta, et al? :haha: I thought it was closer to 30lbs. Gotta google now. Found this..which makes sense: https://www.babycenter.com/0_pregnancy-weight-gain-what-to-expect_1466.bc 

Ferne, I was looking at Sunshine's lime too like woowww, that's a bit of size change from the little olive I have right now. Amazing stuff.


----------



## AngelBabyJana

I tried to post an update, but it keeps saying that it has to be approved by the moderator. Hmm. Maybe it will go through later today?


----------



## Sunshine12

Ferne said:


> Sunshine!
> You're a lime!!! A flippin' lime for pete's sake! That makes me so excited! SO flippin' excited.

I know! and now I cant wait to be a plum. You are a prune which is fab (although I wish they had picked a more attractive fruit for week 10.) I cant believe we have gone from seeds to fruit that, in comparison, actually seem quite big! lol 

I got my 12 week scan date through so its a week Thursday (24th). I cant wait but Im shitting myself about it as its my first scan but hoping it all goes well. x

Re weight, I asked my midwife and she just said everyone is different and there was no guideline. I reckon Ive put on at least 10 pounds already. Im 5 ft 2 and now weight 143 pounds. Heaviest I have ever been in my entire life. :blush:


----------



## lilmamatoW

About weight gain--I was told 15-25 pounds...I think for me, it's probably more like 15 because I am only 5'1"...which really doesn't seem altogether fair because I will likely have a 8-9 lb baby (1st was 8lb3oz at 39 weeks). I am trying to eat small meals about 4 times a day...hard though when you're working full-time.

Sunshine, I weighed in at 146!!!:nope: at the dr's office the other day. That is definitely the heaviest I have been in my life. I can't believe I used to run marathons and wear size 0s and 2s. Where did that body go?


----------



## Sunshine12

lilmamatoW said:


> About weight gain--I was told 15-25 pounds...I think for me, it's probably more like 15 because I am only 5'1"...which really doesn't seem altogether fair because I will likely have a 8-9 lb baby (1st was 8lb3oz at 39 weeks). I am trying to eat small meals about 4 times a day...hard though when you're working full-time.
> 
> Sunshine, I weighed in at 146!!!:nope: at the dr's office the other day. That is definitely the heaviest I have been in my life. I can't believe I used to run marathons and wear size 0s and 2s. Where did that body go?

Ive never run marathons but Ive always had a pretty good figure although never realised how good until I got bigger! Ive been putting on weight since I decided to give up work earlier this year (even before I was pregnant). Its been downhill from there. :nope: 

This says it all for me.....


----------



## Ferne

Hi Everybody! Hope you're all feeling well today.
Our lower metabolisms are a product of our age. If you can do any weight training, it is the best way to burn calories. That's what I started about a year after my daughter was born (the weight wasn't coming off). As we get older, we lose muscle (i.e. i first noticed it on my upper arms in photos). Muscle (building and maintaining) burns calories. So the more muscle you can retain, build - the more weight you'll lose or keep off.

It's helped me a lot YET I'm still 8 lbs heavier than I was when I got pregnant with my daughter.

In my last pregnancy, I craved a lot of comfort foods. This time as well but I'm not allowing myself the mashed potatoes. I MAKE myself eat a lot more fruit, veggies and whole grains and use beans as my comfort food. It's made a big difference. I gained 15 lbs in my first trimester last time - this time I'm not sure how much I've gained yet but I know I'm still wearing my jeans and last time I couldn't zip up my jeans by 6 weeks. Last time I had SEVERE constipation, which really causes bad bloat and discomfort. This time - none. Honestly, besides some nausea (can't be around chicken still and eggs) and a little fatigue, I don't really feel pregnant at all. I know it's because even though I weigh more, I'm in much better shape than I was in my last pregnancy and I'm eating better.


----------



## sadie

That 20 lbs, is 'the new' recommendation. My doctor didnt necessarily agree with it, but that's what the medical world here has claimed to be a healthy normal weight gain. Today I put myself on a diet.... I am monitoring what I eat and need to definitely cut out thejunk food!! It's almost midday and I have eaten only 360 calories. A big salad will be for lunch, with lots of beans, (chicken still grosses me out too!) and then japanese for dinner.... Boring cooked shrimp rolls, no tuna. Speaking of which, I read an article about why frozen sushi still isnt good to eat because oftentimes new bacteria grows due to the defrosting. I don't know. Im just going to avoid my raw tuna, although I crave it sooooo much. Ahhh, with spicy mayo. Delish!

OH arrives on Tuesday so after he leaves, I will get myself to the gym or something. I'm just so lazy.... sad, but true. However the muscles do need some working on.

I also used to be the skinniest thing, but at my 9 week appt I weighed in at 150, 5'7".... I need to control the weight tho I do think I am seriously bloated right now. The shape of my belly looks like that of a 6 monther!

I read last night that depending on the uterus, oftentimes, the intestines get pushed outwards, giving a very prego appearance. Also, the stomach muscles relax a lot and so it just alll starts to hang out. 

OK, a long post which I'll end now. Have a great wednesday!


----------



## sadie

Great cartoon, SUnshine!

Congrats for the fruit upgrades! Prunes are a strange choice! and I can't wait to become a lime!! Good stuff!


----------



## Ferne

Spicy tuna roll! Deelish! Yes, I'm holding off on sushi as well. 

20 lbs? Ok, well then I think I need to be doing a better job because I've probably gained 3-4 lbs already. It's a good goal. I'll overshoot whatever goal I set for myself so I'm going to set a small (unrealistic) one like 15 lbs.


----------



## Ferne

Angelbaby - Hope your update had some good news in it? Hope it comes through.


----------



## sadie

OMG Ferne, your daughter is such a doll!!! Love the photo!!!


----------



## StarSign

^^ WSS, Ferne. I was trying to figure out what modeling shoot she was in! :) Too precious. And you're right about muscle being key.

As for me and weight- I gained about 37lbs with DD, but lost about 50!! Until this pregnancy, I was still short about 7lbs, but I'm not going to really take that for granted because I'm not doing as much working out as I used to before DD. Although, I do a bit of it just carrying her 35lbs around (she's the height/size of a 3.5 yo at almost 2.5!).

So far- it's maybe 1-2lbs, but I'm really working on it (don't look at my desk drawer at work- all would be disgusted by how much is in there!). With DD- I gained 9lbs that 2nd month. Both me and the dr. were confused by where the lbs actually were on me. So, we'll see what Mr. Scale says in2 weeks when I finally get that long-awaited scan....


----------



## Ferne

Aw, thanks guys. It's an older photo (a little over a year) but it always makes me smile.


----------



## AngelBabyJana

***I keep trying, but still can't get my update to go through. I'm going to try breaking it down into 3 posts. Maybe it was just too long?***

Hey girls, just wanted to drop in and say hi, sorry I haven't posted lately. The morning sickness has been terrible. I wish I had some sort of cravings, yet nothing sounds good, the thought of all food makes me nauseous. Plus I stay extremely tired all the time. How is everyone else feeling? Has your morning sickness passed?


----------



## AngelBabyJana

I had my 3rd obgyn appt yesterday at 11 weeks, 4 days. I had lost 5lbs. All my lab work came back good. They switched me from heparin to lovenox injections (so only one shot in the stomach daily now instead of two). The dr wanted to listen for the baby's heartbeat by doppler, but told me not to panic if nothing could be heard, that it was still early on. She checked & heard nothing. (Yes, I started to panic!) They did a quick ultrasound, and baby was wiggling around with a good strong heartbeat. :)


----------



## Ferne

Great News AngelBaby! You're a lime as well! And only 2 days until we see what's next. Congrats on the good news!


----------



## AngelBabyJana

Ferne - thanks, it's exciting to see the fruit getting bigger! By the way, your daughter is absolutely adorable! :)

Sadie - a move to Italy! How exciting! I would love to live there

LilMama - love the scan pic! My scan at 6 weeks looked like a little jelly bean, lol. What a difference a few weeks makes.

Ellie - that is funny about being outted by fruit on facebook. At least he should know not to let your secret out. I announced by pregnancy on fb Tuesday, thought I might as well since I'm almost 12 weeks & already starting to show. I was afraid that one of my close friends was going to slip up & say something. I checked myself in at the obgyn and said "just heard the most beautiful sound in the world, my baby's heartbeat!"


----------



## StarSign

AngelBaby- :wave: I hope you get some MS relief within the week or so. You're heading to the 2nd Tri! :) Congrats on all the great results. A lime- really seems so much bigger than a prune...so, we shall see how a lime looks on me..lol. Interesting about how you're losing a bit of weight- but it's hard with morning sickness to gain.


----------



## sadie

Excellent news, Angel! Its so amazing to hear the heart beating and is such a reassurance, as well. I go again next wednesday when OH comes to town and the worry has already begun. 
That was on my mind, as well as becoming a prune today, so I had an interesting dream last night. I gave birth to a boy who weighed 8lb 1oz. And of course, he was very cute and such a good baby. However, I sense a girl..... As soon as I can find out, I will!

Have a great thursday, for those of us that dont work on the weekends, friday is almost here! woo hoo.


----------



## Ferne

Sadie,
When I was pregnant with my daughter, I thought I was having a boy but in all my dreams I had a little girl. I wish I would have a dream about the sex of this one. The few friends I've told have asked, "What do you think you're having?" I tell them I'm waiting for my first dream about it because it was right the first time.


----------



## AngelBabyJana

Had my nt scan today. The baby was wiggling around & wouldn't get into the right position for them to get a good measurement. The ultrasound tech tried for over an hour. They want me to go back Wed to do the scan again. Did the bloodwork & genetic counseling. They said the bloodwork will be back by Wed, and we will get the results that day after the measurements. They did say that everything looked good. I have a very active baby. I'm going to try to attach my scan pics. Any gender guesses?
 



Attached Files:







ps_2011_11_17___15_41_29-1.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 5









ps_2011_11_17___15_42_40-1.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 1









ps_2011_11_17___15_44_03-1.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilmamatoW

Lovely pictures, Angelbaby!:thumbup:


----------



## Ferne

I love the pics! Thanks for posting, Angelbaby!

I'm going to guess GIRL!


----------



## Sunshine12

Great pics Angelbaby. I cant see a nub and no good at doing the skull thing so Im not sure!! Congrats! x


----------



## sadie

great pics angel!as for the sex, I have nooooo clue!


----------



## sadie

Shopping!

I finally picked up two pairs of elastic waistband pants from the GAP yesterday. kind of cute and very comfortable. My jeans no longer fit.... 
and they also had this cute layering tees on sale for only 10$ each, but not from the maternity section. They're so cute that I am going back to get some more as they will come in really handy during the wintertime! They were a great deal.... limited time on sale, too.


----------



## StarSign

Nice deal, Sadie! Sounds like it's time for your to start logging bump pics :) I did so with my last and used the same "large" camisole tee so I could see the diff. It was quite the explosion for me by the 5th month :haha:. The funny part is when you start bumping into stuff because you forget you need more space in front :blush:


----------



## sadie

:( i'm only 10 weeks :( i seriously have a belly already, perfect shape and everything. I'm not sure if i posted on this June forum, but I read that depending on the shape of the uterus, etc, the belly can protrude outwards, sooner for some. Also because the stomach muscles/diaphragm relax a lot so the tummy sticks out. I think that's what is happened to me. 

Yesterday, two students were walking down the hall and one asks "Miss, are your pregnant?" I said no. He said one of the girls said it when I walked in on his english class, so he figured he'd ask. Today, a girl in my class said, 'miss come here, I want to ask you something." .... "are you...." and I said, "No, I wish. Hopefully very soon though."

I plan on telling them after my Dec 5 appt with the new doctor. 

I am afraid of their reactions... many come from single family, never married homes. As for me, I am not yet married yet, but we will be soon. I just don't want to be a bad role model.

On the other hand, my oldest sister is so happy that I am not married yet and wants her girls to understand that they have choices, that it's not all about getting married and having a traditional family, that they can do whatever it is they want!

Thanks for reading my babble.....


----------



## StarSign

It's ok Sadie :hugs: It's all very different timing for different folks as far the belly-to-be or no-to-be. Because I had a girl, by the last 2 months end due the way the girls tend to position themselves, I looked like I was carrying TWO extra large basketballs (not just one) and also turned into a sausage due to swelling legs/feet. So, you may just hit status quo for the 2nd tri while the rest of us pass you up!

G'luck with telling your co-workers and students. I'm planning on telling mine about the same time frame. :)


----------



## Ferne

Sadie,
I don't think you're being a bad role model at all. I, too, want my daughter to understand that marriage is a choice and it's not necessary for a family. I never want her to do anything because you "have" to or because society expects it. Living for others' approval is a fast track to an unhappy life. I just want her to be happy & productive. Whatever that means to her.


----------



## lilmamatoW

I have been living in Old Navy maternity leggings <ahhhhh> it's nice to breathe. I had a board meeting today and needed to wear a suit (I'm a corporate attorney) and so I pulled out my maternity suit from when I was pregnant with #1 and although it is a bit baggy here and there, it sure beats squeezing myself into one of my other suits and not able to sit comfortably or breathe.

Well, I am off for the weekend for my best friend's wedding! Hope you all have a wonderful weekend and stay healthy!


----------



## Ferne

Have Fun LilMama!


----------



## sadie

I love weddings! Have fun!


----------



## Sunshine12

Sadie, I dont think you are a bad role model. I know some people think it matters but I think the opposite. Im not married either. We were actually meant to be getting married in June but obviously that was put on hold when I found out I was pregnant. Ive told my OH Im definately not getting married whilst Im pregnant and definately not whilst I am carrying baby weight or breastfeeding so I reckon Im going to hold off another couple of years. Ill get round to it eventually. Its never ranked very highly on my priority list!!


----------



## sadie

Thanks girls for your support! In about 1998 I was teaching 6th graders in middle school and one asked my colleague, who was single, about when she was going to have a baby. My friend replied, well I'm not married yet so a baby will have to wait. The student replied, "miss, you dont need a husband. All you need is a man!"

I just feel that because i teach, there are some 'job responsibilities' that are unwritten. Well, in any case, nothing is going to change for a few months....

So talking about marriage.....OH asked me my ring size on friday. I had sent him a picture of a specific pomellato ring (anyone know the brand? So pretty) a few weeks back because my bday is coming and we did talk of getting married. And during the summer, i mentioned that I dont want a traditional ring. I dont think the expense is necessary. So we'll see. Maybe im just reading too much into things, but we will find out next week.


----------



## sadie

On a different note.

Im just over 10 weeks now and my uterus has decided to start stretching again. Its kind of like it stopped for a pair of weeks....like it didnt hurt when i'd sneeze or turn a certain way, or when standing up, but now it started again.

Anyone else??


----------



## StarSign

No popping yet for me, but I'm very cognizant of bubble-type movement. Maybe it's because my dr. says "your utereus is small" that I can feel that.:nope:


----------



## Sunshine12

Sadie, I get that when I turn over during the night. 
Starsign, Im sure your uterus is just perfect! :hugs: (I still dont know where mine is! lol.)


----------



## Ferne

Like Sunshine, when I turn over in the middle of the night it sometimes feels like I have a hernia. I don't. It's just the ligaments. 

Like you Sadie, it bothers me for a few days and then goes away.


----------



## Ferne

Um, Sunshine, what happened to our tickers?


----------



## sadie

I did a little research and someone said the site that provides those tickers is down for maintenance. Once it is back up, so shall be our tickers!

Lilmama how was the wedding?

Ellie bellie, where are you?


----------



## Ferne

Thanks Sadie!


----------



## Destin

Anyone else feel like there is already no room for growth for baby. I already feel and look about 7-8 months preggo. I am so depressed. This is my 4th pregnancy....I keep having shortness of breath because no room. Starting to worry me when I really am 8 months preggo.


----------



## StarSign

Wow, Destin. Have you talked this over with your dr.? Maybe you've got ridiculous amounts of progesterone flowing in your system (which causes everything to relax and starts to kick in earlier the more kids you've had it seems for some). My dr. gave me a list of simple things for relief, but without knowing what the root cause is for all that's going on, I'd get a serious once over when I visited the dr. next. Keep us posted...


----------



## deafgal

Destin said:


> Anyone else feel like there is already no room for growth for baby. I already feel and look about 7-8 months preggo. I am so depressed. This is my 4th pregnancy....I keep having shortness of breath because no room. Starting to worry me when I really am 8 months preggo.

you could have low iron or something similar. They affect your oxygen level.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Hello Ladies! I hope everyone enjoyed the weekend! Things have been continuing to go well here, from what I can tell - I just don't always feel pregnant, just chubby. :) I made the announcement at Friday's staff meeting, as I'm definitely getting a more pronounced belly (mostly burgers and bloat, but still a round belly is sticking out). Last week was also my first purchase of maternity clothes from OldNavy.com, so I'm waiting the delivery of pants I can comfortably wear to work.

Yesterday, DH and I were talking about how smoothly things seem to be going so far - no vomiting, minimal nausea, good appetite, etc. I must have jinxed myself, as the hormones and headache kicked in today. Yes, I was crying over an episode of Dr. Who! As DH pointed out, it's better than my crying over the Walmart commercial a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

sadie said:


> I just don't want to be a bad role model.

I don't think you have ANYTHING to worry about! Over the past 20+ years, there's been a real shift in what defines a positive role model. And if there's anything I've learned from reading these boards, there are all kinds of parents and families. I don't believe there is a set rule as to which ones are good/right and which ones aren't. It truly is a matter of your personal values/priorities and how you choose to act on them. This is something that can't be faked. Your students (and their parents, colleagues, etc) already see you as a positive role model for a slew of other reasons. Your pregnancy doesn't take away from that - in fact, it just adds another reason because it's another way of giving light to who you are.


----------



## sadie

Oooh. Is a lime really after the prune? I guess an apricot would have been too big of a substitute for a prune..... And 'giant black olive' would have been too wordy. xoxo


----------



## Sunshine12

Yes its a lime after a prune hun. x

TODAY I BECAME A PLUM!!!!! 

:wohoo: :loopy: :happydance: :xmas12: :xmas10:

(not that Im excited or anything...... :-= )


----------



## sadie

Congrats!! Getting bigger by the minute!!


----------



## Ferne

Congrats Sunshine! I get excited to see what you're going to be next as well.


----------



## Sunshine12

Ferne said:


> Congrats Sunshine! I get excited to see what you're going to be next as well.

Congrats to you too on being a lime today! I found my lime week passed in a flash! :thumbup:

Ive now got to teach my OH the next 4 fruits so I can quiz him at random times about what fruit we are. He is so cute when he thinks he is going to get it wrong! lol


----------



## Ferne

This morning, in about 3 hours, we go in for the NT scan. I'm so excited to get another look at the baby!


----------



## Sunshine12

Ferne said:


> This morning, in about 3 hours, we go in for the NT scan. I'm so excited to get another look at the baby!

Oh wow thats fab!! Let us know how you get on! You will notice a huge different in size this time!! I havent had any scans at all yet. My NT scan and bloods is on Thursday. x


----------



## StarSign

Hee* Sunshine*. Happy PLUM!! :happydance: I just love the fruit analogies. When people go- o, you're not that big. I'll say to them- ummm, I'm just a little lime ;) 

*Ferne*- yippers..you're a lime! :happydance: :)

*Sadie*- you hold your head up!! You're going to a responsible, loving parent and you're being a responsible, loving Mom already while you're nurturing your growing baby. Definitely something to look up to. :hugs: It'd be different ya know if you were out on the town knocking a few back at nite, snorting some white stuff, training for a kick-boxing match. ;) But you're far from that in a zillion ways. :thumbup:


----------



## sadie

Congrats Ferne on lime status!! And enjoy your NT scan. Show us pictures later!!

Thanks Star for the support! OH arrives this evening. Havent seen him in about 58 days!


----------



## lizbif

Ferne-yay, you get to get another look at your sweet baby! My test is tomorrow and I can't wait!!!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I'm now the proud owner of a "Be Band" (lightweight belly band) from Target. Pants are definitely more comfortable with it on and I think it'll be getting well-used over Thanksgiving! I may keep it around to wear next year, just with regular holiday eating!


----------



## sadie

I was looking into the bella band but havent gotten to a particular store that carries it. Pea/pod only had their brand and i didnt have time to try it on. 

Does it do a good job at concealing the openness of the pants or do buttons show thru? Does it lay flat or does itroll down? Thanks!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

With wearing it this afternoon, it generally laid smoothly. I had it doubled over and it seemed to go well. Not totally flat - you could see the tabs from my pants through it, but with a cami and sweater layered on top it wasn't really noticeable. I asked some coworkers to keep an eye on things and tell me if my pants were looking funny. I think the length and looseness of the tops will make a big difference as well. And we'll see how it does with a larger belly and all that comes with it.


----------



## sadie

Hi girls! I had a great ultrasound this morning! OH came with me and for me it was special. Baby measured at 11w4d which gave me a new due date of june 9, but i dont want to change it officially, just yet. HB was 164 bpm. The little lamb was wiggling around like crazy! It was sooo cute. I'll change my photo later to the new one! 
Happy Thanksgiving to those celebrating! Happy wednesday to everyone else! xo


----------



## StarSign

:happydance: Sadie for the great visit, baby happy to see the Mom/Dad, and for your OH being in town!! Distance kind of sucks, but that makes the moments together sweeter for sure.

Happy Turkey Day everyone. And Happy Wed to Non-U.S. residents..:) 1 week until I get to see my gummy bear!!


----------



## Ferne

Great news Sadie! I'm so great that you and OH (what does OH mean btw) got to see your little one!

Like yours, mine is measuring a few days ahead (I believe she said 4 days) but they're not changing my due date at this point. And, like yours, mine was moving A LOT. It kept doing somersaults over and over. I didn't realize they had that kind of room. It flipped back and forth and waved its arms a lot. It was fun to see. 

Wish I could post one of our pics but our scanner isn't working. :(


----------



## StarSign

:happydance: Ferne. Yay for the happy baby. And OH= other half.
And yep..there's ROOM galore for the first 4 months or so...


----------



## sadie

Thanks girls and SS we cant wait to hear about your little gummy bear!!

Ferne, take a pic with your phone, email it to yourself then upload it! Thats what i do!!


----------



## Sunshine12

Ferne and Sadie, thats brilliant news. So pleased for you both!! x

p.s Anyone know how HStein is doing? Not seen her around and wanted to check she is ok. x


----------



## mnjhowell

Hi ladies!! I haven't been on since I joined, sorry. I had no idea how rough the first trimester was going to be on my old body LOL!! So glad it's almost over and some energy has come back!! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## StarSign

mnjhowell said:


> Hi ladies!! I haven't been on since I joined, sorry. I had no idea how rough the first trimester was going to be on my old body LOL!! So glad it's almost over and some energy has come back!!
> 
> How is everyone doing?

The great thing about #1, is you can sleep when you want! Doesn't get easier at all when there's other kiddos. Welcome back. Most seem to be doing well and are sharing pics. There's still a few that need to check in.:flower:


----------



## mnjhowell

Oh I slept a lot :) it was just great timing that I had quit my job the month before we got pregnant and work now only when I want to. I will post an u/s picture when on the computer and not my phone. Glad to hear everyone is doing well.


----------



## K_Anchondo

Well ladies... Im very sorry to say that Im out. I had a missed miscarriage. On the 10th I went in for my 10 week ultrasound and the baby hadnt grown in two weeks. I lost it at 8 weeks. I took pills to help me miscarry, but I started hemorrhaging and had to have an emergency D&C at the ER. It's been horrible. Thats why Im just telling you now.

I hope all of you have wonderful long safe pregnancies and healthy beautiful babies! It's been great hearing all of your stories.


----------



## sadie

*K*:hugs:


----------



## Sunshine12

K_Anchondo said:


> Well ladies... Im very sorry to say that Im out. I had a missed miscarriage. On the 10th I went in for my 10 week ultrasound and the baby hadnt grown in two weeks. I lost it at 8 weeks. I took pills to help me miscarry, but I started hemorrhaging and had to have an emergency D&C at the ER. It's been horrible. Thats why Im just telling you now.
> 
> I hope all of you have wonderful long safe pregnancies and healthy beautiful babies! It's been great hearing all of your stories.

Im so sorry to hear your news. :hugs:


----------



## lilmamatoW

K--So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

K I am so sorry to hear your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## mnjhowell

https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/IMG_2507.jpg

This was my last sono at 7w3d. I am hoping we get another one next Wednesday when we have our appt with our high risk doctor.


----------



## Ferne

K,
I am so sad to read your news. I hope you are surrounded by people who love you and are helping you through this time. I am so sorry.:hugs:


----------



## Sunshine12

Hi girls,

I got my scan this morning. Went well. Nuchal fold measurement was good. Baby measured 57mm. Baby was dancing around like a maniac and had a very strong heartbeat. Just thought Id post a piccie. Im so happy. :happydance: xx
 



Attached Files:







little babas 001.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ellie Bellie

K - So sorry to hear of your loss!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

DH and I are heading over to his parents' for Thanksgiving dinner. A PERFECT opportunity to test out the maternity clothes that arrived in the mail yesterday, what with everything that's on the menu. :) And I started it off with an egg salad sandwich topped with bacon and cheese - YUM! Let the waistline expand!


----------



## sadie

Gorgeous photo Sunshine! And Im glad everything looked good!


----------



## lilmamatoW

Sunshine, great pic!


----------



## Ferne

It is a great pic Sunshine!


----------



## mnjhowell

What a great pic sunshine!!! Glad your appt went well :)


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Sunshine - What a great pic! Glad to hear everything went well! Hooray!


----------



## StarSign

*K_An*, so sorry to hear of your loss!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
*Sunshine*, :happydance: on your baby doing a :happydance: for you guys. Thanks for sharing your scan pic :)


----------



## Sunshine12

Awww thanks so much everyone. I have to say my worrying has dispersed somewhat now (I was a bit of a wreck at times before I saw baba.) It was the cutest thing when he/she tried to suck her thumb. I cried. Ive also lost 7 pounds in weight since I got weighed a couple of weeks ago. Think its been due to the morning sickness but I dont mind as I was a bit heavier than I wanted to be anyway!

Who is next up for a scan?? I love seeing everyones piccies. x


----------



## sadie

I understand about the worrying. They say it never stops! I had my u/s on wednesday and I started to worry again later that day! 

Ayway, I have to complain and I can only do it here because my friends and sisters dont really need to know this about my OH, but with u guys it's pretty safe.

So OH comes here and I havent seen him since the week of My IUI which was for a week, during the week of Sept 18. Can you imagine I am only 11 weeks prego and he just cant seem to have sex....? I can understand if my belly was huge, but really.... i tried to explain how nothing would get up there near the baby (mucus plug and all) but that didnt help. My OH thinks way too much about things when it comes to sex.
Even when we were trying, if he found out it was fertile time, he wouldnt be able to perform. (He also hates porn....!)

So maybe I shared too much, but I needed to get some thoughts on this. he is leaving tomorrow and I will see him next at the end of december.

Oh, almost forgot.... After the ultrasound, he admitted that he didnt like the ultrasound, but couldnt give me a good explanation. i asked if it freaked him out and he said no. Something along the lines that the only thing it does is provide reassurance. (so whats wrong with that?and how could he not be excited to see the little baby growing, that he helped create?). I'm not feeling too positive about his behavior.

Insight is all that is wanted, not criticism. If you have any insight to anything i've mentioned, I'd appreciate it! xox. 

Damn its already sunday.....


----------



## Sunshine12

Hi Sadie 

Sorry you are feeling a bit shit just now hun. We havent had sex since we conceived either We have spoken about it and he has said that he doesnt know if he wants to (or even can) because he would feel weird about doing it knowing that the baby is inside me, even moreso since he saw the scan. I think the majority of men probably dont have any issues with it but Im sure there are alot who do. He also said that when I have my bump he wont want to either so you should perhaps prepare yourself for that just incase your partner feels the same. When we decided to start trying he told me not to make too much of a big deal about when I was ovulating because if he felt like he was being pressured he wouldnt be able to perform. I think some men are more sensitive about stuff like that than others. I think you should explain to him again how you feel about it and that you still have needs and wants, particularly as he is away so much. 

I can understand why you are upset about his reaction to the ultrasound. I cant really comment on that as not in same situation.


----------



## sadie

Wow. Thanks sunshine. :flower: Yours sounds just like mine in the sex department. Glad I am not alone... Well, not really. It would be better if everyone was having sex except me.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Sadie - There's NOTHING to judge in anything you've written. Just know that you're definitely not alone in any of this! 

DH and I haven't had sex since the BFP either. Some of it is because I haven't been feeling great, but DH also seems wary of my stomach. When we were TTC, DH seemed less interested in sex because of it being specifically tied to having a baby. He was worried about being little more than a sperm donor, which certainly helped to quash any romantic feelings. (Sounds similar to your OH tending to over think things!) There's a lot of stress around the baby-process and I think guys don't always know how to talk about it, especially with the stereotype that they're "supposed" to be up for sex at any time, under any condition.

I could sort of understand OH not being excited about the ultrasound and viewing it as a reassurance more than anything. It *might* show if there's a problem but it doesn't guarantee that there aren't any problems. (Another version of over-thinking and worrying.) While it can be exciting to see the baby, it can also be a reminder of all the possible risk involved with pregnancy - both to the baby and to you. My DH is a world-class worrier and sees every doctor's appointment as an opportunity for more bad news.

Perhaps with OH being apart from you during the pregnancy to date he's feeling more nervous/worried/anxious/scared and doesn't know how to share that with you? My DH is worrying about every twinge and upset that he can't do anything to keep me safe or make me feel better. I've had a stitch in my right side for about a day and he's ready to take me to the emergency room every time I wince. (I convinced him to wait until tomorrow's appointment with the OB.)

HUGS!


----------



## lizbif

Mly hubby and I just had sex this week for the first time since BFP. He had performance issues when I was o'ing too. He said I was putting too much pressure on him! Lol! This time it is more me who is scared/too tired. Also, I already gained 6 pounds and am 30 pounds overweight, so I feel like a bloated cow-not too sexy for sure! 
Last pregnancy I was a bit ofa horn dog (that was before my weight gain and my loss at 23 weeks). I guess every one and every pregnancy is different.

I had my ultrasound last week, and everything looks good. My dr wants me to stay on baby aspirin and drop my metformin from 2000mg to 1000 mg a day. My next appt/scan is on Dec 20. Hopefully we will find out if we Are having a boy or girl! I am on team blue!!
Good luck ladies! I am praying for all of you!!


----------



## sadie

Awww, thanks girls. Good to know my OH isnt completely out of his mind.....


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Wow. Thanks sunshine. :flower: Yours sounds just like mine in the sex department. Glad I am not alone... Well, not really. It would be better if everyone was having sex except me.

TBH Im not bothered about it as I have no sex drive whatsoever (thankfully) but you are definately not alone!! Im sure its quite common but not alot of people admit it or talk about it. xx


----------



## StarSign

:wave: to first-time Mommies not having much :sex:. My first time around, DH and I went through much the same issues about worrying about hurting baby, but some reviews of the female anatomy showed me that we'd have to do a lot to poke the LO. Then, when my bump showed up- it was like errrrmmm, don't want baby hearing all that- but I went hmmm, well the baby hears everything else (including me going to the bathroom), and :sex: is natural. However, we still kept down the volume :haha: Take small steps atta time.


----------



## sadie

Wait! Here is an even better one!! OH swears that IUI's are a complete joke and do nothing. 'please we didnt get pregnant because the doctor squirted some sperm up there". Ok. Whatever. He definitely is old fashioned. 

Side note, i had pregnancy rage on the subway this afternoon. A guy refused to take his bookbag of the seat to make room for me so i had to squeeze in and be up against the pole, net to him of course. I continued to tell him off and was as rude as I have ever been in my life. It made me more relaxed tho otherwise i would have been fuming forever. Ppl on the train even asked him to make space and he just wouldnt. Ass.


----------



## Sunshine12

Are any of you showing yet? I was really bloated previously then it went away but as of today I look really big and its a hard bump rather than just swelling. I went to see my parents today and my mum almost choked on her cup of tea when I took my coat off because I look like Im about 5 months pregnant. Im a size 10 (UK) on the bottom so maybe its more enhanced because everything else is quite little. Just wondering if anyone else is massive? Piccies would be good!!! I might post one if I get the courage later this week! x


----------



## sadie

I look like i am 5 months preggers too! I cant post a pic yet. I dont like how it looks.....maybe in another week or so! but I blame it on my relaxed stomach muscles that caused my always there since I was 10 yrs old belly to pop out!

ps. i was really quite calm when i told him off. It was comedic.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I'm definitely showing a belly and have for the last week or so. I've been taking belly shots each week since the BFP to track the growth. Once I get some of them off the camera, I'll post a couple to share. I was a size 4/6 (US) before pregnancy and quite muscular - not sure if this has anything to do with showing earlier. I do know I'm not following the strict weight-training diet I used to, so I attribute a lot of my belly to burgers and fries instead of baby. ;)


----------



## sadie

belly shots?? Like with tequila salt and lime?? Hee hee. Couldnt resist! The imagery was great! 

Ellie, are you back at the gym??


----------



## StarSign

Speaking of lime/salt..I went to the movies yesterday and I had a pickle with a box of Reese's pieces and water. Like when did theaters start doing pickles??? Well, thank God they did...it hit the spot for me. LOL. :thumbup:


----------



## sadie

What a combo! I love pickles and reeses pieces. The m&m peanut ones are good too! What did u see?


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Gym? What's that? I canceled today's session with the trainer because of pain/discomfort in my side. I'm thinking it's more muscular and probably related to constipation but wanted to play it safe. Right now I'm happy if I can get two days of cardio in each week. I've been feeling better, energy-wise, but now have to contend with holiday schedules. Perhaps this week will find me on the elliptical (AKA Hamster Wheel) more than once....


----------



## parisa

sadie said:


> Hi girls! I had a great ultrasound this morning! OH came with me and for me it was special. Baby measured at 11w4d which gave me a new due date of june 9, but i dont want to change it officially, just yet. HB was 164 bpm. The little lamb was wiggling around like crazy! It was sooo cute. I'll change my photo later to the new one!
> Happy Thanksgiving to those celebrating! Happy wednesday to everyone else! xo

Ooooh! I am sooo happy 4 u. It just warms my heart so much to read about expecting mum who are so content like u......hope it lasts forever and ever.
Guess what? mY baby is due on June 13th. However, I am not excited at all becuz i have miscarried before when I was 5 months pregnant. A lot of people think that just becuz they are over the 4 months mark, they are safe.....that is how I thought.....but boy was I surprised and traumatized!
Anyways, I need ur help pls. I love ur spolers that u have...saying what sixe the baby is and how many days u have left and everything, how did u get that there? I am super computer illeterate, can u explain in idiot's terms pls? haha!
Congratualtions ....but still be super careful.


----------



## StarSign

parisa said:


> Ooooh! I am sooo happy 4 u. It just warms my heart so much to read about expecting mum who are so content like u......hope it lasts forever and ever.
> Guess what? mY baby is due on June 13th. However, I am not excited at all becuz i have miscarried before when I was 5 months pregnant. A lot of people think that just becuz they are over the 4 months mark, they are safe.....that is how I thought.....but boy was I surprised and traumatized!
> Anyways, I need ur help pls. I love ur spolers that u have...saying what sixe the baby is and how many days u have left and everything, how did u get that there? I am super computer illeterate, can u explain in idiot's terms pls? haha!
> Congratualtions ....but still be super careful.

Hi Parisa- welcome to the June gang. To post a ticker:

Go to a site like www.babybump.com
Make the ticker and copy the url
on the BnB site go to "UserCP"
Click on Edit Signature
Paste the url from the BabyBump site


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I just got home from my 11-week appointment and things are looking good! I heard the heartbeat for the first time (160BPM) and the doctor was positive about everything. She said to not worry about the side pains I've been experiencing as they're likely a combination of muscles stretching, pressure from my uterus, and constipation. So I bought myself a giant bag of prunes this afternoon!

Next Monday is the 12-week NT scan and meeting with the genetics counselor. Is anyone considering having an amnio? DH and I are on the fence about it right now, depending on what next week's results indicate.


----------



## Sunshine12

Ellie Bellie said:


> I just got home from my 11-week appointment and things are looking good! I heard the heartbeat for the first time (160BPM) and the doctor was positive about everything. She said to not worry about the side pains I've been experiencing as they're likely a combination of muscles stretching, pressure from my uterus, and constipation. So I bought myself a giant bag of prunes this afternoon!
> 
> Next Monday is the 12-week NT scan and meeting with the genetics counselor. Is anyone considering having an amnio? DH and I are on the fence about it right now, depending on what next week's results indicate.


Glad to hear all was well Ellie.

Yes, Im considering amnio. I actually had it set up that I would skip NT bloods and go straight for amnio but I changed my mind and got NT scan and bloods done. Nuchal Fold measurement was low risk but waiting on combined results which should be here next week. If Im high risk I will definately be getting an amnio. If Im low risk I thought I would get it anyway but now Ive seen the baby I dont think I will. x


----------



## sadie

Hi girls. 
Sooo excitig, right ellie!?!? Little heartbeat, wiggly baby! 

Anyone know if the heartbeat rule holds fairly true? (higher than its a girl?)

I have my nt scan this thursday. OH wants to do amnio, i am afraid to the the cvs. If the combined NT/sequential tests come back in great form, i will try to aboid the amnio. Im scared about every appointment, tho i feel inside all will be OK. I just always worry about everything.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

sadie said:


> Hi girls.
> Anyone know if the heartbeat rule holds fairly true? (higher than its a girl?)

I have no idea if there's any truth to the heartbeat predicting gender. Does anyone want to start making predictions about their LOs before we start finding out?


----------



## sadie

Everyone says girl for me, as do I but a small part of me thinks boy. My sis swears that my heartbeat points towards girl as it was right for her 3 times!

Ferne and Star Sign....anything you can share about your little ones and what their heartrates were?


----------



## Quisty

This is me at 12 weeks.


----------



## Quisty

Trying again
 



Attached Files:







12Weeks.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## deafgal

I am not showing yet, I hope thats normal! other than the extra fat from my previous pregnancy (I don't have a flat tummy).

I did have a tilted uterus.


----------



## Sunshine12

Quisty said:


> Trying again

Thats what my bump was looking like on Sunday! It seems to be smaller some days than others. Ill post a piccie this weekend now that you have started the ball rolling. You look really good. Ive been feeling like pants and look terrible so maybe Ill chop my head off the photo!! :haha:


p.s Have you guys decided on baby names yet? I have my girls name decided but cant find a boys name we both like. x


----------



## StarSign

:wave: My DD's heart rate was pretty high (150+). So maybe some truth to high rates= girl, lower = boy. My bump...up & down depending on constipation/gas levels. Gonna start my bump log this Fri. And take them monthly. Right now- it's not impressive at all.


----------



## sadie

Wow, what a bump! I'm like half that size, but very obvious. A student yesterday, to whom I promised would be the first to know if Iw erre to become pregnant said "Miss you lied to me...." then I told her...

I have lots of girl names chosen, but italian boy names are horrible, imo. OH hasn't given me much help. Again, old fashioned and he prefers to wait. Maybe he is just nervous. And its annoying how the girls names that I have always liked are now the most popular names, and I wont give me child a very common name... such as Olivia, Isabella, Sofia. At least I dont think I would....


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Wow, what a bump! I'm like half that size, but very obvious. A student yesterday, to whom I promised would be the first to know if Iw erre to become pregnant said "Miss you lied to me...." then I told her...
> 
> I have lots of girl names chosen, but italian boy names are horrible, imo. OH hasn't given me much help. Again, old fashioned and he prefers to wait. Maybe he is just nervous. And its annoying how the girls names that I have always liked are now the most popular names, and I wont give me child a very common name... such as Olivia, Isabella, Sofia. At least I dont think I would....

I agree about italian boys names but the girls names are beautiful. x


----------



## StarSign

I'm nowhere near the name game just yet. Maybe tomorrow after we get to say "hello" :happydance:


----------



## Sunshine12

StarSign said:


> I'm nowhere near the name game just yet. Maybe tomorrow after we get to say "hello" :happydance:

Look forward to seeing your piccies!!

We had our girls name picked out before we even started trying. :blush:


----------



## mnjhowell

I would love to really believe in the heart rate theory but I was a L&D nurse for too long to know its all a myth. I have my NT scan tomorrow and I am excited to see the baby again. I have to say that my appetite has grown like crazy!! I am hoping to gain no more than 20 pounds but I cannot stop eating :)


----------



## sadie

Big scans this week...... 

:dust: FOR US ALL!


----------



## StarSign

So, it was generally a good visit. I've put on 2 lbs. since my visit just 2 weeks ago..lol. Bloods were drawn for the first rounds of tests. I'm opting to do completely non-invasive. Say!! Have you guys heard of this new test called the Materni98 test that is 99.9% accurate in testing for Downs syndrome using just the Mom's blood. The test is $2k (but covered by most insurance)...maybe a deductible needed. So, after a talk with DH, we'll decide if we'll do it, but this is as accurate as amnio.

The LO jumped up and a down a bit to see us, then fell asleep in the middle of a bump. :rofl: My DH snatched the photos almost from the tech, gave them a cursory review, and said "BOY!!" Errrm, dh, we can barely see limbs, let alone any other protrusions! But, my other gf's are saying boy. I'm bad at guessing, so will just find out in 2 months ;)

Anyways, here's my little bub...


----------



## deafgal

yes I have, and I rather do the blood testing than go through all those testing I went through when I was around 25 and was a high risk of down syndrome. I took the non invasive route and took a lot of U/S. I hope it is available in my area and our insurance will cover it.


----------



## StarSign

Here's something else interesting. Someone shared this on their journal, but there's a new study which summarized results from 5K+ women. Basically, boys tend to attach on the right side of the uterus and the girls on the left side in 97%+ of cases. So, if this is right, we've got a little boy on the way.

The details are here: https://thestir.cafemom.com/pregnancy/114917/know_the_sex_of_your?next=11 :thumbup:


----------



## Ellie Bellie

StarSign - that is a GREAT pic! 

I've heard of that new DS test and am certainly interested. We'll have to see what they say at Monday's appointment and what options they offer....


----------



## sadie

What a beautiful picture!! I think I can see fingers!!!

I heard about the left side right side thing, but if i read correctly somewhere, the u/s flips the location??? Not at all sure, i just remember reading something.

I remember seeing the news talk about the new blood test, but wow! it costs so much. It will be interesting to see if my insurance picks it up..... Thanks for sharing the info.

I hope to share another pic tomorrow, as I have my NT scan. I hate these tests. They make me so neurotic.

TMI perhaps.....On another note, I had two crazy sex dreams in less than a week....Close enough to O, but not quite, thank God because I have a temporary roommate here from brazil and I dont want him thinking things! i googled this sort of stuff and they say its completely normal!


----------



## StarSign

:wave: Sadie. Sex dreams def are normal...even if they aren't "normal". LOL.
So, if you're looking at your ultrasound, yes, it's the reverse of what you think it is. I think the best way to know is where they (or you) find the heartbeat. Also, the u/s technician can tell you the side the placenta is on.... :thumbup:

As far as these tests go, I just can't wait until they are done!!


----------



## lilmamatoW

SS--great photo! Very nice! Question about the down syndrome test...did you hear about it at Northwestern and do they offer it at the hospital? I am going in for my first trimester screen on 12/12. Had to wait until week 13 because we are out of town during week 12.


----------



## Sunshine12

Awwww what a gorgeous little scan pic you have there starsign. I have heard of the new test. There was a lady on another thread talking about how she got it done but she only paid about $300 for it. Sounds much better than invasive testing but I dont think you can get it in the UK so that rules me out. Im no good at the skull theory but you might be able to tell from that if its a boy or girl. x


----------



## lilmamatoW

So hubby and I are traveling starting Friday, first to far Nothern CA to visit family and then spending some time in Napa and San Francisco. This trip was planned before we got our BFP. I guess I will be the designated driver. Our 2 y.o. will be spending four nights with my MIL so we have days of being able to sleep in! On a funny side note...everytime I get pregnant, we seem to be visiting a wine country of some sort...when I was pregnant with #1 we were in Oregon wine country, when I was pregnant with #2 (right before we found about the MMC) we were in Italy and now pregnant for a third time and going to Napa.


----------



## StarSign

:flower: for the pic comments, Ladies!!


----------



## deafgal

yep, I agree with others about the picture :)

and I have been having sex dreams too.


----------



## StarSign

lilmamatoW said:


> SS--great photo! Very nice! Question about the down syndrome test...did you hear about it at Northwestern and do they offer it at the hospital? I am going in for my first trimester screen on 12/12. Had to wait until week 13 because we are out of town during week 12.

So, the correct name of the test is MaterniT21 (I think it's for testing chromosome 21). In any case, there is only ONE place in Chicago that does that testing and it's in the Lincoln Park area I think (Halsted/Diversey Pkwy). I would have a ~$250 deductible (unless my 2nd insurance picks up the remainder.

The general detailed blood tests I'll go to Northwestern for (Eugene Pergament- NW reproductive Genetics) where he will do the regular blood analysis for DS (trisomy 21) & Trisomy 18/13 next week. :flower:



lilmamatoW said:


> So hubby and I are traveling starting Friday, first to far Nothern CA to visit family and then spending some time in Napa and San Francisco. This trip was planned before we got our BFP. I guess I will be the designated driver. Our 2 y.o. will be spending four nights with my MIL so we have days of being able to sleep in! On a funny side note...everytime I get pregnant, we seem to be visiting a wine country of some sort...when I was pregnant with #1 we were in Oregon wine country, when I was pregnant with #2 (right before we found about the MMC) we were in Italy and now pregnant for a third time and going to Napa.

This is hilarious. So, now whenever you plan one of those trips...do wonder if another LO is on the way..lol


----------



## sadie

Damn, no wine drinking this trip. 

I just had my NT! Baby measuring a week ahead, as it was last week! Why does that happen?!?

Now i am waiting to give blood for the sequential. Anyone know what those NT numbers mean? They said i have to wait until the bloods results come back.... Will post a pic later!


----------



## lilmamatoW

StarSign said:


> So, the correct name of the test is MaterniT21 (I think it's for testing chromosome 21). In any case, there is only ONE place in Chicago that does that testing and it's in the Lincoln Park area I think (Halsted/Diversey Pkwy). I would have a ~$250 deductible (unless my 2nd insurance picks up the remainder.
> 
> The general detailed blood tests I'll go to Northwestern for (Eugene Pergament- NW reproductive Genetics) where he will do the regular blood analysis for DS (trisomy 21) & Trisomy 18/13 next week. :flower:

I think I know that place on Halsted, it's called the Reproductive Genetics Institute or something. I've driven past it many times. I went to Dr. Pergament for my first pregnancy, but for some reason my OB is sending me to Northwestern Medical Faculty Foundation this time for the first trimester screen. I think I will see how that test goes before I decide to do any more testing.


----------



## sadie

Pic is up as my avatar and my NT measurement was 1.80mm.....


----------



## sadie

there is a fibroid tho.... 5 cm.... I guess I will hear more about it when I see my new doctor on Monday. Always something. I think it was caused by the clomid.


----------



## Sunshine12

1.8mm is in normal range so thats good Sadie. I still havent got my blood results back yet.:(
I cant enlarge your scan pic from your Avatar but thats a real cute scan piccie! You can see all the details so clearly!


----------



## lilmamatoW

Nice picture, sadie!:happydance:


----------



## HStein

Hi, all! Long time, very sorry. I've been lurking on occasion. 10w3d today, had a bleed on Monday night and had to be rushed to hospital. Placenta previa aggrivated by my always-irritable uterus was diagnosed as the cause, but doc said placenta may still migrate upward since i'm still so early. I'm just having a VERY had time feeling hopeful that LO is actually going to join our family; I can't put my finger on the icky feeling of doom that has been plaguing me from the get-go. Anyhow this is out lil bean very early Tuesday morning: https://i42.tinypic.com/neydjc.jpg and this is a fun little shot tech printed of what she thinks is a little wee-wee between HIS legs: i've never heard of being able to tell at 10 weeks, but it was fun nonetheless! https://i39.tinypic.com/2k4yli.jpg


----------



## StarSign

HStein!!!! Def been a long time. Thanks for posting your update. If the tech can see the weiner at 10w...watch out a 40!!! :rofl: Seriously though, I think your LO gonna be just fine. May come a little early, but healthy and early is A-ok :thumbup: Keep taking care of yourself!


----------



## Ferne

sadie said:


> Everyone says girl for me, as do I but a small part of me thinks boy. My sis swears that my heartbeat points towards girl as it was right for her 3 times!
> 
> Ferne and Star Sign....anything you can share about your little ones and what their heartrates were?

Hi Sadie! Hi Everybody! Sorry I haven't been on for a few days. HOLIDAYS! 

Re: heartbeat. It was right for my daughter. But I have a few friends who had the opposite.


----------



## Ferne

Welcome parisa!!! H&H 9!


----------



## Ferne

Quisty said:


> Trying again

Quisty! You look marvelous! Simply gorgeous and what a beautiful bump!


----------



## Ferne

deafgal said:


> I am not showing yet, I hope thats normal! other than the extra fat from my previous pregnancy (I don't have a flat tummy).
> 
> I did have a tilted uterus.


Ditto!


----------



## Ferne

StarSign said:


> So, it was generally a good visit. I've put on 2 lbs. since my visit just 2 weeks ago..lol. Bloods were drawn for the first rounds of tests. I'm opting to do completely non-invasive. Say!! Have you guys heard of this new test called the Materni98 test that is 99.9% accurate in testing for Downs syndrome using just the Mom's blood. The test is $2k (but covered by most insurance)...maybe a deductible needed. So, after a talk with DH, we'll decide if we'll do it, but this is as accurate as amnio.
> 
> The LO jumped up and a down a bit to see us, then fell asleep in the middle of a bump. :rofl: My DH snatched the photos almost from the tech, gave them a cursory review, and said "BOY!!" Errrm, dh, we can barely see limbs, let alone any other protrusions! But, my other gf's are saying boy. I'm bad at guessing, so will just find out in 2 months ;)
> 
> Anyways, here's my little bub...

Awww, just beautiful SS! I have heard about that test. Thanks for the name. Did I mention that I lived in Lincoln Park for a few years? Loved it.


----------



## Ferne

StarSign said:


> Here's something else interesting. Someone shared this on their journal, but there's a new study which summarized results from 5K+ women. Basically, boys tend to attach on the right side of the uterus and the girls on the left side in 97%+ of cases. So, if this is right, we've got a little boy on the way.
> 
> The details are here: https://thestir.cafemom.com/pregnancy/114917/know_the_sex_of_your?next=11 :thumbup:

Very interesting. Wish I could remember which side my LO was on.


----------



## Ferne

Sunshine, you're a peach! This is getting real serious. CONGRATS!

Sadie, I had many sex dreams and a crazy libido throughout my first pregnancy.


----------



## Ferne

sadie said:


> Pic is up as my avatar and my NT measurement was 1.80mm.....

Cute!


----------



## Ferne

HStein said:


> Hi, all! Long time, very sorry. I've been lurking on occasion. 10w3d today, had a bleed on Monday night and had to be rushed to hospital. Placenta previa aggrivated by my always-irritable uterus was diagnosed as the cause, but doc said placenta may still migrate upward since i'm still so early. I'm just having a VERY had time feeling hopeful that LO is actually going to join our family; I can't put my finger on the icky feeling of doom that has been plaguing me from the get-go. Anyhow this is out lil bean very early Tuesday morning:

Thanks for the update and the photos, HStein!


----------



## Ferne

I got my NT results. Downs 1/1100 and Trisomy 18 1/10,000. They said those numbers were good for any age. Still considering more testing. I would love to get that blood test that StarSign mentioned but I need to find out if my doctor offers it first.


----------



## sadie

:hi: *ferne and hstein!* we missed you!

ferne, What great numbers you have! Even if your doc doesnt offer it, a local lab might. Just check with your insurance, i'd guess!

hstein, looking good, girly!! Just keep taking good care of yourself!!


----------



## sadie

ferne, just out of curiosity.... Do you know what your NT measurement was? Thx


----------



## Sunshine12

Ferne said:


> I got my NT results. Downs 1/1100 and Trisomy 18 1/10,000. They said those numbers were good for any age. Still considering more testing. I would love to get that blood test that StarSign mentioned but I need to find out if my doctor offers it first.

Those are good numbers. Are you considering Amnio or CVS? I spoke to OH last night about getting an amnio even if I have good ratios (thats what I always planned on doing until I saw the scan) but OH is very concerned about it. I guess Ill just have to wait on my numbers coming back and see what happens from there. :(

HStein, good to hear from you. x


----------



## Quisty

Thanks for some of the lovely comments people gave me on my belly shot. I felt good after reading some people's comments. I don't tend to comment much on everyone else's posts, although I lurk enough to know what is going on. So I hope I don't appear self centered when I simply give a quick update on myself. Working full-time with two kids, doesn't give me much time for this forum.
Anyway, I thought I would post my 12 week scan. I had it done yesterday and was told that based on the scan, I would be very low risk. Of course I will have to wait until the scan result is combined with the blood work to get my overall risk rating.
Things are getting exciting now, although I won't quite feel relaxed until my sister (who is 3 weeks behind me) has her 12 week scan. She had a missed miscarriage with her first pregnancy 6 months ago. It would be so dissappointing for her and the rest of our family if she miscarried again.
 



Attached Files:







Baby#3.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## deafgal

awesome picture.

I finally made an appointment. I will ask the doctor if I could have less appts than average because I am not too fond of them and don't really like answering questions (or talking in general)


----------



## Ferne

sadie said:


> ferne, just out of curiosity.... Do you know what your NT measurement was? Thx

Hi Sadie,
No, she didn't give me that number during the ultrasound she only told me that it was well within the normal range.


----------



## Ferne

Sunshine12 said:


> Those are good numbers. Are you considering Amnio or CVS? I spoke to OH last night about getting an amnio even if I have good ratios (thats what I always planned on doing until I saw the scan) but OH is very concerned about it. I guess Ill just have to wait on my numbers coming back and see what happens from there. :(
> 
> HStein, good to hear from you. x

Hello Sunshine! I haven't had a chance to speak with my doctor yet. I think my husband still wants to get the amnio and I might go ahead and do it so that I can hopefully get the peace of mind it offers.

We go in for a scan in 3 weeks and I will get to speak with the doctor then (and find out the sex). I guess I'll discuss the results with her and find out what would be best.


----------



## Ferne

Quisty that photo is amazing. Does your doctor's office give you 3D scans? Or did you go to a special place for that photo? It's very cool.


----------



## Quisty

Ferne, I just went to a Women's Ultrasound clinic. It was the one my ob referred me to so I'm not sure if the clinic is anything special. My ob does have an ultrasound machine in his office and he was the one who did my 7 week scan. I am not sure why he does not do the 12 week or 20 week scan as well?? Anyway, on my scan picture that I uploaded, it says it's a "4D real time" scan, whatever that means??


----------



## Ferne

Well, it's amazing. What a great photo to show your LO when he/she comes along!


----------



## Ferne

Ellie Bellie said:


> [Does anyone want to start making predictions about their LOs before we start finding out?

Hey Ellie Bellie, do you have a prediction for yourself? Any feelings? Dreams? 

With my first, we never found out until she was born. At first, I sort of felt like it was a boy but before the first tri was out I was leaning more to girl. I had dreams throughout my first pregnancy and in every dream I was having/had a girl.

I'm waiting for a dream with this pregnancy but I haven't had one yet (at least not that I can remember). 

It's tough for me to guess, my family has a lot of girls. Among my 16 first cousins, there are only 4 boys. 

But this pregnancy is nothing like my first (old wive's tale, I know). It is really different. 

One of my best friends says she definitely thinks I'm having a boy and she's VERY intuitive. 

My doctor said 3-year olds are great at predicting and although my daughter wants a baby sister, she says that the baby in my tummy is a boy.

So, my guess for me is BOY. 

Anybody else want to guess what their bump may be?


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Happy Sunday! Just checking in before I start a marathon day of baking gingerbread houses for our holiday party next weekend.

I keep referring to the baby as "he" so I guess it's fair to say that I'm guessing it'll be a boy. No specific hunches or dreams at all, more just an assumption based on:
- DH's "family curse" where in the past 4 generations there have been 13 boys and only 1 girl.
- Timing of DTD and O

The Chinese gender predictor (which I'm sure is OH SO valid!) also calls for a boy. However, the heart rate (160) and location were the OB found the heartbeat (upper left) would suggest a girl, right?

I have my next us tomorrow morning and I've been told there's a slight chance they may be able to tell then. Has anyone else had luck with that at the 12-week scan? (I think someone may have, but I'm still waking up and can't remember) We're almost definitely wanting to find out in advance. However, my mom had a good point of saying "once you know, you know" so it might be nice to wait until the 18-20 week scan though I think I'd be too impatient and couldn't pass up an opportunity if offered.


----------



## Sunshine12

I was sure it was a boy to begin with and my sister adamant it is too but my grandma, father and mother all reckon its a girl so now Im not sure. I couldnt get a nub shot on my scan and cant tell from the skull theory as Im no good at it so I have no clue. We arent finding out until the birth so its gonna be a long wait! Ive got my 20 week scan on 20th January. There is every change I might guess at that point but OH really wants a surprise and I dont want to spoil it for him. 

I bought my first maternity clothes during the week. Got a dress and a pair of jeans. I need to alter the jeans but they seem really comfy! My bump is getting quite big and Im struggling to get anything shut! x


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Sunshine - I'm amazed that you got until 13 weeks before getting maternity clothes! 

I've been struggling with "regular" pants and using a hairband to keep them closed. Then a belly band over top to help it look smoother. I'm going to start telling clients at work this week, so the maternity clothes will "officially" be making a debut. I did NOT expect to have such a noticeable bump so early on, though I'm looking forward to when it looks more round and pronounced. Guess it's pretty clear that there's going to be a baby!


----------



## SecondTimeMom

Have a little time this weekend to catch up a bit in the thread!

I am thinking boy but not sure if that is just wishful thinking. I think the chinese predictor predicts boy. I hope we might see something on my level 2 NT screen ultrasound at 12 weeks (10 wks, 6 days today) but that would be bonus. I for sure want to find out at my 20 week utrasound.

SO thinks girl but that is because he has 3 girls already. I have a boy already so I think it's very possible looking at family history and us together we could have a boy! (I do think genetics is one component of many.)


----------



## Sunshine12

Ellie Bellie said:


> Sunshine - I'm amazed that you got until 13 weeks before getting maternity clothes!
> 
> I've been struggling with "regular" pants and using a hairband to keep them closed. Then a belly band over top to help it look smoother. I'm going to start telling clients at work this week, so the maternity clothes will "officially" be making a debut. I did NOT expect to have such a noticeable bump so early on, though I'm looking forward to when it looks more round and pronounced. Guess it's pretty clear that there's going to be a baby!

I didnt have any choice TBH. There are no shops that stock it round here so I had to go elsewhere to try and get them. Edinburgh..its a capital city and not one shop sells maternity wear! :dohh: If I worked I would have had to order loads online but I dont so its not been too much of a problem. Most of my time is spent either in the house or meeting friends for lunch/coffee etc. If Im indoors I just wear joggers and if Im lunching Ive got loads of little dresses that accommodate my bump nicely! My bloating went down substantially at about 10 weeks but my proper baby bump is forming now so I figured it was time to get the proper maternity stuff on the go. I miss wearing jeans! :( xx


----------



## sadie

Hi ladies. I am sensing girl... No real reason why tho. Tomorrow is another scan with my new gyno. Maybe we will be able to see a nub! (is a nub where the penis or vagina would be??)
My 20 week scan is scheduled for jan24.... I will find out the sex then for sure. 
I went back to the gym today after a 4 month pause. The scale has me gaining 12 lbs since aug 31. OUCH!! No wonder i have a bump. Thats where it all went, no joke. 

Ellie any tips on the gm. What to do and not to do?? 

Anyone know if a massage at the nail salon in the sit up chair is OK?


----------



## Ellie Bellie

sadie said:


> Ellie any tips on the gm. What to do and not to do??
> 
> Anyone know if a massage at the nail salon in the sit up chair is OK?

For the gym, the biggest thing to consider is your own feeling about things. Heart rate shouldn't be above 145 for more that 15 minutes at a time, though short bursts are okay. I wear a heart rate monitor when exercising so I can better keep track of this.

As pregnancy progresses, it's recommended to not do exercises where you're on your back. Don't do any abdominal-specific exercises (crunches, etc) for obvious reasons. Use lighter weights than you ordinarily would.

My biggest challenge with exercising is accepting that I can't do everything that I used to be able to do. 75-90 minutes on the elliptical has become 45. No more leg press or squats. I was talking with my trainer yesterday and he's all geared up for June/July when he can really kick my butt again. Though I must say that what he's doing now feels like a butt-kicking!

I'd steer clear of a massage at the nail salon unless it's someone who knows specifically about prenatal massages. The woman I've been seeing for prenatal massages said that, especially in the first trimester, there are areas where you don't want to massage. She also uses a much lighter touch than she'd ordinarily use.


----------



## sadie

Wow, OK cool. Thanks for the load of info. So no leg presses, huh?

My gym visit lasted 45 minutes! 20 min on a precor and then 25 min doing the circuit, only one set of each exercise, lowest weight possible... However, there was a leg press, but again I did it on the lowest weight....


My holiday gift request is a gift card to a spa so that I can get pampered during the rest of my pregnancy.... Massages are so great.


----------



## sadie

Sunshine12 said:


> I didnt have any choice TBH. There are no shops that stock it round here so I had to go elsewhere to try and get them. Edinburgh..its a capital city and not one shop sells maternity wear! :dohh: :( xx


Business opportunity perhaps, after the baby is born?


----------



## sadie

Sunshine12 said:


> I didnt have any choice TBH. There are no shops that stock it round here so I had to go elsewhere to try and get them. Edinburgh..its a capital city and not one shop sells maternity wear! :dohh::( xx



Ooh, business opportunity oerhaps, after the baby is born? Or even before and then you can get discounted clothing! :)


----------



## sadie

It sent before i finsihed then bnb shut down so i never thought it really sent!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I think it's okay but not great to do leg presses because of the possibility of stomach getting in the way and knees possibly pressing into stomach. It also uses a lot of core muscles. I did squats with the bar the last time I trained (about 2 weeks ago) and my trainer had said something about not doing leg presses as often. The weight was a lot lighter and he was standing right behind me to give extra assistance if needed.

Is there a trainer at the gym that you could ask while you're there for a workout?


----------



## sadie

I will definitely ask the next time I go. i am going to aim for every other day.... My leg squats started off at a 90 degree angle, so as to keep them away from my tummy! I was afraid theyd give me a hard time being pregnant in a gym, like perhaps i need to provide medical clearance first? I wonder....

as for pregnancy clothes... i went to target this weekend and got two sweaters and a sleaveless tank. I tried on some other stuff, but the fit was just off. And the quality wasnt so great. Then to the gap where they had some great sales going on and i bought a bunch of stuff. 

Ellie how often do you go to the gym? Everyone else??


----------



## Sunshine12

I never go to the gym and never intend to!

Sadie, here is an informative piece relating to the nub. If you read the bit at the bottom relating to the angle of the dangle that should help you out. x

https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## Ferne

Great link Sunshine! Thanks.


----------



## Ferne

Hi Sadie,
As far as working out, I lift weights with a trainer for 1/2 hour twice a week and I walk 40 mins 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Today was the 12-week scan and everything was looking really good. :happydance: The NT measured at 1.3mm. The Crown-Rump length was 56.0mm. Nasal bone looked normal. Heartbeat was 153BPM. We'll find out the blood scan results next week and make any decisions about amnio from there.

If we went by the angle of the dangle, the guess right now would be girl (more down than up), but the technician said that down could mean anything. Up would more clearly be a boy.

We were just really excited to see the little critter bouncing and squirming around. It must be DH's child, because of such a refusal to cooperate with the screening! I was just relieved when DH said he was much less anxious and worried after today's appointment. Maybe there's a chance he'll relax after all! (though probably not....)
 



Attached Files:







11W6D.jpeg
File size: 77.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ellie Bellie

For exercising, I generally lift weights once a week for an hour with the trainer. It's a tandem session with DH, but we both get total body workouts done. I canceled last week because of the pain in my side. This week the trainer canceled because he tore his bicep on Saturday evening and will have to have surgery. Yikes!

For cardio, I have an elliptical at home. Before pregnancy, I was getting 4-5 days of cardio in with 75min per workout. Now I'm averaging 1-2 and they're about 45-55 minutes long. Mostly, this is because I'm tired and want the extra hour of sleep in the morning. I get home pretty late at night and there's no way I can rally for some cardio then!


----------



## Sunshine12

Lovely photo Ellie. Congrats. x


----------



## Ferne

Great photo Ellie!


----------



## StarSign

Ellie- such cute, clear profile!


----------



## StarSign

Ferne :wave:, meant to say earlier- it's a small, world eh? So, this week starts all of the testing. Everything is crossed, but I'm not too worried yet.


----------



## Sunshine12

Hi Ferne, how long did it take you to get your NT results back? I got my scan and bloods done 12 days ago but still not got results yet? Thought they would be here by now and becoming impatient! I know its probably different there than in UK but thought Id ask anyway.x


----------



## sadie

*Ellie!* Such a great photo you got there!

Thanks all for your feedback on the gym! I am so happy to be back in action and I must slow down the weight gain! I will go again tomorrow evening! My goal is every other day to do cardio and the circuit, and now and then my prenatal yoga video at home.

*Sunshine* My doc expects results in 10-14 days. It's the bloods that take a while here and then the clinic does the math. Also, thanks for the link! I'm going to read it after I finish this post.

So... my doctor today told me that the NT scan doesn't mean much for me because I am 42 years young. (or basically on the higher end for child bearing)... I don't know how to feel about that. In any case, he recommends I do an amnio in 4 weeks and I am nervous about it already. He said the hospital's rates are like 1:1000. And most statistics out there are from 30 years ago when they weren't using ultrasound to track the location of the baby. But, I am still nervous, rightfully so!


----------



## sadie

I don't see a nub :shrug: and if I see correctly, the legs are kind of open. hmmm.  gender scan on January 24.
Also, my baby looks squished.


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> *Ellie!* Such a great photo you got there!
> 
> Thanks all for your feedback on the gym! I am so happy to be back in action and I must slow down the weight gain! I will go again tomorrow evening! My goal is every other day to do cardio and the circuit, and now and then my prenatal yoga video at home.
> 
> *Sunshine* My doc expects results in 10-14 days. It's the bloods that take a while here and then the clinic does the math. Also, thanks for the link! I'm going to read it after I finish this post.
> 
> So... my doctor today told me that the NT scan doesn't mean much for me because I am 42 years young. (or basically on the higher end for child bearing)... I don't know how to feel about that. In any case, he recommends I do an amnio in 4 weeks and I am nervous about it already. He said the hospital's rates are like 1:1000. And most statistics out there are from 30 years ago when they weren't using ultrasound to track the location of the baby. But, I am still nervous, rightfully so!

Thanks Sadie. Hopefully Ill get my results over next day or so. 

Re. what the doctor has told you, when I was getting my bloods taken I was practically told the opposite! Im 38 and they told me that the whole thing about age is completely outdated and the statistics these days do not show that older women are any more prone to having babies with defects than younger women are. Is he basically saying if you are low risk then you should ignore it and get an amnio anyway? 

I agree that amnio these days is nothing like it used to be. Ive never heard of anyone having issues after an amnio and given that they do it with ultrasound I would imagine the risks are minimal. I guess it all comes down to whether you trust the NT ratios (which are not always accurate) or would prefer to know for sure in advance of the birth. I would personally prefer to have an amnio but my OH is very opposed to the idea because the official risk ratios here are 1:100 and because he was there when the midwife told me about the age thing not being relevant. 

Its such a tough decision knowing what to do.


----------



## sadie

Wow. What low rates!?! Are those because they havent updated the data??

My doc basically said I am old so the NT scan wont tell us the real deal, per se and that the amnio would. It makes me wonder if he makes money from referring people to the hospital in which he works. Why would mybage make a difference? I guess since the NT isnt a full guarantee, the amnio would be more precise since the risks at my age are higher.....


----------



## sadie

:headspin:i have been reading more and more about the MaterniT21 test.... Tempting, but it is all so confusing and stressful. 

Souldnt we be enjoying this moment rather than getting nervous and questioning every little thing? Perhaps it was easier when our parents were pregnant. Too much info=too much questioning going on.... :headspin:


----------



## Sunshine12

I agree Sadie. Stressful is not the word as we only want to do the best for our little ones. I would personally prefer to know in advance if I was for example having a downs baby but the only guaranteed way to know would be to get an amnio but on the flip side Im not sure I want to risk hurting a healthy baby just so that I know whats happening. I guess it depends on your reasons for wanting it. If I were going to terminate if my baby had downs then I would probably proceed with an amnio.

I just spoke to my hospital and they have just told me that I am low risk as if I was high risk my results would have come through within a week and to expect results within the next 2-3 weeks. I suggested to her that I needed the ratios as I might be opting for amnio in any case as Im 38. There was a massive pause and she said "why on earth would you want to do that. Your age is taken into consideration when the risks are calculated." She then said I had to wait for my letter as she couldnt tell me. Now I feel like shit. :(

Told OH that Im low risk and he is now more adamant we are not getting an amnio done. His brother is a doctor and his mother a nurse and they have both been advising him that its a really bad idea if the risks are low. I think mainly because our ratios here for miscarriage risk are high (albeit I dont think accurate.) I want to enjoy this pregnancy now so wondering if I should just forget about it all and stop worrying about every little thing. This sucks!! x


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> I don't see a nub :shrug: and if I see correctly, the legs are kind of open. hmmm. gender scan on January 24.
> Also, my baby looks squished.

Sadie I think we crossed posts yesterday and I missed the pic of your little one! What a cute photo. 

Im guessing you have a little boy in there!!! x


----------



## sadie

Thanks sunshine!

If you are low risk (you're young to me) and the markers come back as normal and everything is developing normally then there is no point to having an amnio and endagering the baby. Do they offer you the follow up blood test to control progress?


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Thanks sunshine!
> 
> If you are low risk (you're young to me) and the markers come back as normal and everything is developing normally then there is no point to having an amnio and endagering the baby. Do they offer you the follow up blood test to control progress?

Im not that much younger than you! (Im 39 early next year.) No I dont get any other blood tests done that relate to this. Just get another scan at 20 weeks where Im hoping they will check the nasal bone etc (they wouldnt do that at my 12 weeks scan) and thats it apart from standard midwife appointments. Im going to see what my ratios are and decide from there. Hope you find the answers you need hun. If you are still struggling with what to do, speak to April2012 (user on here. She wont mind if you Private message her). She was low risk but had the amnio done anyway and is very well versed on all the ins and outs of it all. xxx


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I'm still on the fence about having an amnio done. Yesterday, I was told that the risk of mc with the amnio is 1/300. DH and I agreed that if the screening numbers come back better than 1/300, we wouldn't pursue the amnio right away. Instead, we'd wait until the next screening (at 18 weeks) and see if there were any new indicators. Since they'll do amnio up until 20 weeks, we'd still have the opportunity to schedule one. In fact, they said they'd probably be able to do it right then if we wanted.

I'm a bit of a control freak, so I want to have all the tests done and get all the information possible. But if there's an extra risk to LO, I don't want to take the chance. I guess I'll have to see how the numbers come back (hopefully by the end of the week) and then practice patience until the scan on 1/23.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

DH told the band last night - he's pipe major in a bagpipe band so was really nervous because LO is due smack in the middle of a series of competitions and he's worried about letting down the band with all his responsibilities. Everyone was great about the news, and one of the pipers announced she's due 2 weeks before me! She told DH that she would cover me so that he wouldn't have to worry on a competition day. And this is on top of the other piper's wife who figured out my pregnancy through the Facebook updates - she's due in early May I think. So within 6 weeks there will be 3 new band groupies arriving! There's got to be something in the water at those Scottish games!

Oh, today's fruit-related Facebook update was:
Forget sugar plums, I'm all about visions of Chipendales-like gingerbread men dancing in my head! Goodnight!

(I was baking gingerbread all Sunday and the house still smells of it - YUM!)


----------



## Sunshine12

Ellie Bellie said:


> DH told the band last night - he's pipe major in a bagpipe band so was really nervous because LO is due smack in the middle of a series of competitions and he's worried about letting down the band with all his responsibilities. Everyone was great about the news, and one of the pipers announced she's due 2 weeks before me! She told DH that she would cover me so that he wouldn't have to worry on a competition day. And this is on top of the other piper's wife who figured out my pregnancy through the Facebook updates - she's due in early May I think. So within 6 weeks there will be 3 new band groupies arriving! There's got to be something in the water at those Scottish games!
> 
> Oh, today's fruit-related Facebook update was:
> Forget sugar plums, I'm all about visions of Chipendales-like gingerbread men dancing in my head! Goodnight!
> 
> (I was baking gingerbread all Sunday and the house still smells of it - YUM!)

Thats cool! Has your OH ever been over here with his band and taken part in the Edinburgh tattoo? Its incredible. Ive been to see if loads of times but it always makes me cry. Im not sure if its only pipers from the forces that take part in it or not. If your OH has never seen it you should You Tube it. Unbelievable. x


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Sunshine12 said:


> Thats cool! Has your OH ever been over here with his band and taken part in the Edinburgh tattoo? Its incredible. Ive been to see if loads of times but it always makes me cry. Im not sure if its only pipers from the forces that take part in it or not. If your OH has never seen it you should You Tube it. Unbelievable. x

Not for the Tattoo but for the Worlds in Glasgow in August. I think the last time he was over was in the early 90s. He actually had the chance to go with another band this summer but passed on it because LO will only be 2 months then and he felt bad about going without me.

I haven't been to the UK since 2001, when my parents and I went for my aunt and uncle's 40th wedding anniversary, so I'm definitely due for another visit! I was actually born in Scotland and my mom's entire family still lives there. My dad's American (stationed there for the military), which is how I got to living in the States. 

It's funny that DH is a piper (and his brother is a drummer) - he's more involved in the Scottish community than I am and he JEWISH! But it meant that we had plenty of pipers to choose from for playing at our wedding, DH and his brother both wore kilts, and it was something meaningful for both sides.

The big question will be what LO will say about it all. BIL threatened to get LO a drum. DH would be thrilled with a little piper. And one of my dearest friends has volunteered tenor drumming lessons (with baby-sized sticks to boot!). We'd even be able to swing a highland dancer. Heaven help us if LO rebels against all things Scottish - though we'd be fine with that, obviously.


----------



## Sunshine12

Awww thats so cute!! A little piper. 
I love seeing pipe bands TBH. I find it very emotional for some reason. You were so lucky to have that at your wedding! My OH is English so I doubt my wedding will be full on traditional scottish (not to mention that my OH most certainly does not have the legs for a kilt in any case!!) lol x


----------



## Iamblessed

If its ok I would love to join this thread!!! I am 40 and I am due june 9!!


----------



## Sunshine12

Iamblessed said:


> If its ok I would love to join this thread!!! I am 40 and I am due june 9!!

Well hello my friend! Welcome. Im sure Ferne will add you to the first page when she is next around. xxx


----------



## Ferne

Hello Iamblessed! So happy you're here. I've added you to the due date list! H&H9 to you!


----------



## sadie

Welcome 'iamblessed' ! 

The pipe music makes me cry too!!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Welcome iamblessed! Happy to have you join for a H&H9!

As for the pipes, I think I'm most moved by "Amazing Grace" at the Massed Bands. This is a link for the 2010 Ligonier Games (9/11 - even more powerful!)
https://youtu.be/wGOeyhFrI6U My husband is out on the field somewhere!

Sometimes, I think the pipes sounds like dying cows, with an occasional tortured kitten thrown in there. :haha: But that's mostly after being subjected to them for extended periods of time! Generally speaking, I do enjoy listening to them but wouldn't readily admit it to DH.


----------



## sadie

Today we have a plum, a peach and a lemon! You all share the same weekly anniversary day! Mine is Thursday!


----------



## IcedQueen

Hi all. Edd is June 26. Turned 36 in November and was not planning to have another baby so this took us by surprise.


----------



## Ferne

WELCOME IcedQueen! Congrats on the surprise!


----------



## Sunshine12

Welcome IcedQueen and congratulations.

Ellie, I got a shiver listening to that. Love hearing that on the pipes!
x


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Great news! My friend's adoption has gone through! The baby was born on Friday night and they were there for all of it. At the beginning of this week, the birth mother surrendered her legal rights and my friend and her DH were appointed guardians for the baby. In 6 months, it will all be finalized!

I've been texting with her but haven't spoken with her on the phone in quite some time. I definitely want to chat with her to hear all about little Max. After all that, then I'll tell her about my own LO. He is such a little cutie and you can just see how excited and beaming she is in the photos. What a relief!

On a little bit of a down note, my cousin had her baby this morning (no worries, everything's fine!). I was sad because they had a girl and named her Abigail, which is what DH and I had chosen to name a girl if we ever had one. So not wanting to sound selfish or anything, but I was definitely a little upset this morning. We'd picked that name over 10 years ago! And while I'd never really thought that we'd have a girl, the scan on Monday with a downward dangle got me thinking that there was a chance. DH was more than supportive and understanding this morning, and I think a little sad himself, but he reassured me that we'd find that "just right" name for our LO. And it's not so much the name that matters but how we raise the child. So back to the name search for girls we go!


----------



## sadie

Ellie, where does this cousin live? I have two cousins on the same side of the family named steven and stephen.... and in Italy, each family has a Giuseppe and a Nicoletta, named after the parents of the brothers....although i think that is just ridiculous and an old-fashioned southern tradition. 

Depending on where your cousin lives, maybe you can still use the name??

congrats to your friend on her new baby! Was this the gf that you were hesitant to tell about being preg? I lost track of that situation.


----------



## Sunshine12

Hows everyone doing? I was sick again yesterday and this morning so hope my friend (aka morning sickness) is not on its way back!

On a different note, Ive been trying to master the whole skull theory gender prediction since posting on 2nd tri about my scan and think Ive finally cracked it. Im pretty convinced Im having a girl!! Not finding out in advance though so I guess Ill have a long wait to find out. x


----------



## sadie

Whats the theory Sunshine??


----------



## Ferne

Yes, Sunshine. Do you have a short hand version of the skull theory that you can share? 

I am sorry to hear you're feeling nausea. I have been UNBELIEVABLY tired for the last 3 weeks. I felt fine before that so I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Sunshine12

Here are a few details about it (scroll down a bit to pictures). 

https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/128026.aspx

Ferne, I dont know whats going on either. Its like taking 2 steps forward and one back. Im going to bed about 11pm and sleeping for about 12 hours every day. 

I know its quite early but I felt bubbles popping in my tummy last night so Im hoping it was baby! (knowing my luck it was wind lol) I cant wait to feel the baby kick properly!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

sadie said:


> Ellie, where does this cousin live? I have two cousins on the same side of the family named steven and stephen.... and in Italy, each family has a Giuseppe and a Nicoletta, named after the parents of the brothers....although i think that is just ridiculous and an old-fashioned southern tradition.
> 
> Depending on where your cousin lives, maybe you can still use the name??

My cousin lives in Mass. so not next door but we're in the same time zone. We're not very close and don't see each other often - I think the last time I saw her was at her wedding in 09! But there's a lot of baggage with that part of the family and it's been getting worse recently. So I could still use the name but it would be really awkward/uncomfortable and might play into some of the baggage.

On the plus side, I can make an extra push for "Cameron" instead, since that's a family name on my mom's side and we're looking for something more Scottish!



> congrats to your friend on her new baby! Was this the gf that you were hesitant to tell about being preg? I lost track of that situation.

Yup, it's the friend that I was hesitant to tell because of her own fertility issues and failed adoption. I'm going to see about talking with her this afternoon when I have a break at work. I want to really hear about her baby and all. Telling her about my story isn't a priority, but if there's a chance I'll take it. Otherwise, I'll try to talk with her next week. I just want to make sure she hears from me and not through the grapevine.


----------



## deafgal

sometimes I feel those little bubbles too. it's hard to tell if it just gas (especially if it is because the uterus is growing bigger) or baby is moving.


----------



## StarSign

Sunshine, I've been feeling bubbles for weeks. My dr. sis completely assures me that I'm really gassy....and I am :blush: But the kicking (for me) is special but totally disconcerting! LOL. You can't get away from it and you can't chastise to stop because for heaven's sake- I'm not the one being crushed. But definitely a real reminder of the life you're carrying inside.

BTW, what side did your placenta attach to?


----------



## sadie

Snshine, yours looks a bit like mine so maybe mine is a girl too? After looking at that link tho, i thought mine looked like a boy.


I booked my amnio for january 6. Whatever. And I am still working on getting a doc in NJ to write me a script for that darn blood test..... We shall see.


----------



## sadie

https://nl.com.com/poll.sc?mc=mcrs&brand=URBANBABY&pollId=3920

The results of this poll shock me.... But i have never been a mom so...... 
However, i dont think that i will be one of the negative ones! Neurotic, yes. negative, no. As long as i dont have to play hide and seek. I hate that game.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

sadie said:


> https://nl.com.com/poll.sc?mc=mcrs&brand=URBANBABY&pollId=3920
> 
> The results of this poll shock me.... But i have never been a mom so......
> However, i dont think that i will be one of the negative ones! Neurotic, yes. negative, no. As long as i dont have to play hide and seek. I hate that game.

How surprising! I can understand feeling negative AT TIMES, say after the 1,000,000th reading of a book or tripping over a toy in the middle of the night, but not universally. Everyone I know says they wish they could spend more time with their kids! Though balancing that with the adult parts of their lives as well.

As for hide and seek? Have the kid hide first and then forget to seek! "You're such a good hider! I had no idea where you were! I looked for HOURS and just couldn't find you!"


----------



## sadie

StarSign said:


> BTW, what side did your placenta attach to?

:hi: SS. Is that another theory? How can you tell? From my photo, the placenta looks like it is on top, but i guess it matters on how the pic was taken??

I am the queen of gas (entire life) and i dont feel those little bubbles, but every now and then i think i feel some sort of movement, wiggle. Dont know really, but my gas gives me crampy feelings above where my uterus would be, not bubble-like!

And not to gross you all out but these sex dreams are like once a week and they really cause me a lot of achey pain down there.

I am feeling less stressed and more confident about my scheduled amnio. It sucks not having OH here to go to these appts with me, but the end result will be worth it. 

Today i pulled a *sunshine* and slep for 12 hours. It felt so great. I think i could fall back asleep if i want. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Sunshine12

StarSign said:


> Sunshine, I've been feeling bubbles for weeks. My dr. sis completely assures me that I'm really gassy....and I am :blush: But the kicking (for me) is special but totally disconcerting! LOL. You can't get away from it and you can't chastise to stop because for heaven's sake- I'm not the one being crushed. But definitely a real reminder of the life you're carrying inside.
> 
> BTW, what side did your placenta attach to?

I think its a mirror image isnt it so mine attached to right (I think!) Ive been getting gassy bubbles but these were really odd ones! I havent had them again since I posted though so not sure if it was my imagination! x



sadie said:


> Snshine, yours looks a bit like mine so maybe mine is a girl too? After looking at that link tho, i thought mine looked like a boy.
> 
> 
> I booked my amnio for january 6. Whatever. And I am still working on getting a doc in NJ to write me a script for that darn blood test..... We shall see.

It think you are having a boy. ;)

Keep up posted about whether you can get the MaterniT21 test. Its at least good that you have a date for your amnio and you can decide nearer the time what you are going to do. Will your OH be able to go with you for it? xx

p.s Giggled out loud at your "pulling a sunshine" comment. 12 hours is fab isnt it! I havent had that since Thursday. We had a gail force storm so our power went out. I managed one night with no hot food or heating but had to drive to my mum and dads on Friday as OH was going out on a bender and I couldnt hack being on my own in the pitch black! I only got back today. x

p.p.s Ive had loads of sex dreams too. OH isnt pleased as he hasnt featured in any of them yet! lol


----------



## Ferne

The Ramzi theory REALLY works about 97% of the time. It's based on what side the placenta is growing (not what side the baby is growing).
Here's the original research paper.
https://hcp.obgyn.net/fetal-monitoring/content/article/1760982/1878451

On this forum Dr. Ramzi chimed in himself. THIS IS GREAT INFO. I can't tell where my placenta is on my ultrasound images (transverse). I've tried and tried.
https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/49970.aspx?PageIndex=5 

Does anybody have any experience with this? Can you tell which side my placenta is on? I don't believe the mirror image information is correct. It needs to be a transverse ultrasound, if I've read correctly, so NT scans don't work. Also it needs to be 7+ weeks.
 



Attached Files:







2011-12-11_13-15-36_783.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3









2011-12-11_13-17-07_299.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sunshine12

Thanks Ferne. I have no clue whatsoever where my placenta is then! Too technical for me!


----------



## sadie

Me neither. 

As for OH coming with me to the amnio, that is a no! But i am ok with that. He'll be in italy.

Afm, i feel crappy, sick-like. So tired all day today as well as yesterdya. Throat is a little scratchy and i sooooo dont want to go to work tomorrow. :(


----------



## Ellie Bellie

It's been a BUSY weekend here, but all in a good way.

1. NT Scan results back! DS - 1:4101; T18/T13 - 1:7201 So we're going to opt-out of the amnio unless the scan on 1/25 comes back with anything. And they said that they could likely do the amnio right then if needed. Hooray!

2. Our holiday party on Saturday was a rave success but completely wiped me out. I was utterly useless yesterday when my in-laws came over to decorate gingerbread houses. Fortunately, I don't work on Mondays so I get some chance to recover today. Unfortunately, there's still laundry and cleaning that need to be done.

3. LO got it's first gift this weekend! One of my closest friends (and her fiancé) gave us "Go the F**k to Sleep!" and it's hilarious! Yes, that book will be taking a place of honor in the nursery, at least until LO can actually read.

4. Brief conversation with the in-laws about what they want to be called. MIL is opting for "grandma" and doesn't want to be called anything Yiddish (Bubby most often). FIL joked about his being called Boo-Boo, though I think he just wants "grandpa" for now. Of course, I spent the remainder of the evening calling them Bubby and Boo-Boo! :haha::haha: But we agreed that we'd just wait and see what LO ends up calling them. My mom said she didn't want to be called Nana (what I called my dad's mom) but no preferences otherwise.

5. When are y'all (yup, I'm in the south here!) looking to start registries? I was thinking about after the holidays settle down, which will be around 4.5 months. Does that make sense? Of course, I'm totally scoping out my options already but just haven't made anything formal.

Hope everyone's having a wonderful Monday!


----------



## StarSign

:wave: ladies. Yay, I made all of my appointments last week for NT scans :haha: Still waiting on results, but the preliminary u/s show's promise for "no issues". 

As far as looking at the darn ultasounds to see where the placenta/attachment is....ummm, I just asked the tech! LOL. So maybe ya'll can take yours or just as the tech the next time when you go? Ferne, your LO looks like it's waving at us. TOO cute. It's a busy week, check in later ya'll.


----------



## Sunshine12

Congrats on your NT results Ellie. Those are great ratios. Ive still not been told mine yet despite my scan being done nearly 3 weeks ago. I know Im low risk but thats about it. Ive done a complete 180 so far as amnio concerned. Was adamant I was getting one no matter what but since my 12 week scan and knowing Im low risk Ive totally changed my mind so I guess Ill just have to presume everything is ok. 

Starsign, I think Ill ask the sonographer when I get my 20 scan. Its too confusing for me to figure it out. I had to ask someone a wee while ago where my cervix was so I aint even going to attempt to figure out where the placenta is! lol


----------



## StarSign

Sunshine12 said:


> I had to ask someone a wee while ago where my cervix was so I aint even going to attempt to figure out where the placenta is! lol

:rofl: I think asking is def the smart, sane way to go...lol:thumbup:


----------



## lilmamatoW

Hello ladies. Sorry I haven't posted in a long time, but I've been traveling and it's hard to post on a phone, although keeping up with everyone on the phone is easier. So, I went in for my NT scan today and the baby measured 14w3d!!! Too big actually to do the actual screen. The tech looked at the fold anyway and she didn't see a thickening, but she couldn't do the official test. Oh well, one less thing to agonize over, I guess.

I am so happy to see all the great photos of your little ones!


----------



## lilmamatoW

Ellie Bellie said:


> 5. When are y'all (yup, I'm in the south here!) looking to start registries? I was thinking about after the holidays settle down, which will be around 4.5 months. Does that make sense? Of course, I'm totally scoping out my options already but just haven't made anything formal.

Hi Ellie! Great #s on your NT screen!

As for registry, I think with my first, I might have started one in the middle of second tri, so I think your timing is find. If you find about the gender, then it makes color selections a little easier. Also, one recommendation that I have is to pick-up the Baby Bargains book. It's really a great resource for finding the things that you truly need and if you do, how to distinguish amongst the many different brands of baby stuff!


----------



## lilmamatoW

Oh, and here's the latest photo of the baby:
 



Attached Files:







121211.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sadie

Great photoLilmama and great jumbers Ellie!

I'm with sunshine.... Still waiting on the numbers. I think I will do the amnio no matter what, but I am still hoping for a way to get the blood test. So frustrating.
I put a call in to my doctor today so the will either call me tonight or wednesday.
Sunshine, can you call the office to remind them about your results?? 3 weeks is a bit lengthy.

I caved and bought a doppler today. Dont know why really. Well, i guess i do.... Just for reassurance. Silly, i know, but i am always nervous. I wont overuse it, thats for sure. It should come in the mail by friday, i think..... Does anyone else have one??

i am so ready to quit working, but cant for financial reasons! If all goes to plan, I am hoping to take a leave on May 1. May 15 if the latest I plan to work. My job is really exhausting.

Ok all. Have a good evening.


----------



## Ferne

Ditto what Sadie wrote! GREAT NUMBERS ELLIE & GREAT PHOTO LILMAMA!


----------



## sadie

Doctors office called to say they havent received my blood test results and that they should have already. Nice! I am going to call tomorrow to see what the assistant finds out after she calls the hospital where the test was taken. And then i should hear from Dr on wednesday.... So annoying. Hopefully they didnt get lost in transit or become a broken vial or something....


----------



## Sunshine12

Lilmamato, great photo!!
Sadie, I hope they find them. We are all worried enough without them delaying things with results. Im going to phone for mine again today as its bugging me now. The woman I spoke to last time was horrible to me. I bit my tongue and I can be a bit feisty when I want to be but this time I wont bite it!!

Im soooo jealous of your doppler. I wanted one but OH has put me off the idea as he knows Ive got an obsessive personality and reckons I will use it too often and get into a complete state if I cant find babys' heartbeat. Let me know how you get on with it. xx


EDIT: *Update* Phoned hospital and spoke to 7 different people as none of the departments I spoke to could help me. Was then told that a letter went out to me on 8th December (its obviously been lost in the post) saying its unlikely my baby has down syndrome. WTF!!! What the hell does "unlikely" mean. I went apeshit at them and said I was a consultant to call me back. I hope the service today is not related to the treatment you get during labour or Im screwed! x


----------



## sadie

What a$$holes. Is it nearby where you can just drive by and pick up a copy? And no ratios to make it clearer for you? 


We have an orange and a lime in e house! xoxo


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> What a$$holes. Is it nearby where you can just drive by and pick up a copy? And no ratios to make it clearer for you?
> 
> 
> We have an orange and a lime in e house! xoxo

Unfortunately not. The hospital is an hour away. They still havent phoned me back either. :(


----------



## Sunshine12

OK so they finally phoned me back to say the letter was dated 8th December but they still havent sent it out to me yet!! So I told them I needed ratios over the phone. They only test for Down Syndrome, not Edwards or Patau.

Based on age alone Im a risk of 1 in 157 which I kind of expected.
Based on combined age, bloods and NT measurement risk is 1 in 8796.

I asked if they will check for soft markers at my 20 scan and they said no. It completely baffles and aggravates me as to why some hospitals do and some dont. I guess I just have to hope that everything is ok as I dont think I can risk an amnio based on those ratios (and whilst my OH normally has no say in what I do and dont do, he is really opposed to the idea of an amnio so I think Im just going to leave it.) x


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Sunshine12 said:


> Based on age alone Im a risk of 1 in 157 which I kind of expected.
> Based on combined age, bloods and NT measurement risk is 1 in 8796.

Wow! That's a fabulous number! Too bad they made you jump backwards through your a$$ to get it from them!


----------



## lilmamatoW

Sunshine, that is great news! Sorry it was such a hassle to find out your information.

AFM, I finally told my boss today. Is it just me, or does anyone else feel nervous about telling people at work? I'm an attorney and work with all men, so I don't think that helps.


----------



## StarSign

I was a little hesitant, but because preggos get to park in the front of the building- I bit the bullet.

Sunshine, WTH for all the drama to get your darn test results!! Glad you have them now though. 

Lilmamma, you're little one is a fast grower!! Nice pic, baby looks peaceful. 

Ellie- congrats on your results, too.

And for the record- I have a dopplar because it was dramatic trying to get to the dr, I wanted some reassurance. With a good one (I only paid $55 including shipping!), it's not too hard to find the heartbeat, so most won't have cause to freak out if baby's ok. The brand is Sonoline B and it's been a gem even though with all the appts the past 2 weeks, I haven't used it much.


----------



## sadie

I bought the sonoline B, too!! It should arrive tomorrow....

Sunshine, those are great numbers! You can rest assured that little baby is doing well!

Not luck yet locating my blood test results. They are investigating to which lab they were sent! My original bloods came back tho (first visit to OB) and those were eat. i got an A+.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I was a little nervous with telling my boss at work, since there's been a lot of stress regarding staffing. Someone left in September. Another person is barely there and basically leaving. Since I started, in 2006, there have been 14 pregnancies (staff or spouses) and it does add a strain to the other staff. A couple of years ago (when someone else announced a pregnancy), I was told that I needed to have my tubes tied and then he'd clone me because I do so much in the office. After having a (hormonally-driven?) meltdown in the office back in August where I told my boss that I was scared to tell him if I ever got pregnant because of some past comments, I think he realized that this was going to be happening. Now he comments on my bump and refers to me as the fertile one. So while there was a tense moment with spilling the beans, it has all worked out just fine. 

(Yes, I'm aware that much of this sounds inappropriate for the workplace and could probably count as harassment by some, but it really isn't and is kind of the norm for everyone working there. I don't know if it's better or worse that we're all mental health professionals! ;))


----------



## deafgal

Dr. appt tomorrow :)


----------



## deafgal

Dr. appt tomorrow :)


----------



## deafgal

Dr. appt tomorrow :)


----------



## sadie

I finally got my results back. Based on my ripe young age of 42, the chance was 1:30. Then after the bloods, it jumped to 1:280. In any case, i have an amnio sceduled for January 5, so we shall see then! And I will find out the sex, too. Anyone know how soon after they can tell you the sex from the fluid??


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> I finally got my results back. Based on my ripe young age of 42, the chance was 1:30. Then after the bloods, it jumped to 1:280. In any case, i have an amnio sceduled for January 5, so we shall see then! And I will find out the sex, too. Anyone know how soon after they can tell you the sex from the fluid??


Glad you got your results back Sadie. At least you know what you are doing now for sure which is good. From what Ive been reading the amnio only takes about 10 minutes and is practically pain free. Im not sure how long it takes to get gender results though. Im looking forward to knowing if my boy prediction was correct! :hugs:


----------



## sadie

Hi Sunshine. Yes, finally! No matter what these results were, we chose to do an amnio. Its Important for us at our 'ages'. OH is going to be 52 in a month... However, Id still prefer that darn blood test. 
Rain here today in NYC, but all else is good. Symptoms of boob soreness has lightened up and I finally went out last night for a dinner, got home by almost 11 PM and wasnt exhausted! Woohoo! 

How is everyone on the tiredness? Ferne and either Sunshine or another S name was feeling it pretty badly.

i am still waiting on my sonoline b.... i had a dream about using it, of course.

Sunshine, is it the skull theory you're basing it on? Originally i was convinced I was having a girl because the heartrate was so high (168). i will keep you posted! 

deafgal, have a great appointment today and let us know how it goes! Share a pic or two!


----------



## Sunshine12

Hi Sadie, Hope your doppler arrives soon you lucky thing! Im sooo jealous! I have my 16 week appointment on Tuesday with the midwife. Im kind of hoping she will listen to the heartbeat but knowing my luck my clinic "wont do that". If they dont Im going to buy one even if my OH thinks its a bad idea because of my obsessive personality.

My tiredness was awful previously but its alot better now. I did however vomit 8 times this morning in a row which was awful so Im hoping my MS isnt coming back. It happens when I clean my teeth but its so horrible. 

Yes, I was basing the boy on the skull theory. I dont know what my little ones heartrate was because "they dont tell you that" (there is a pattern forming eh!!)

Deafgal, let us know how u got on. xx


----------



## sadie

Yeah! An appoutment!

Doppler arrived today. Im at work and tried to use it while sitting up. Didnt even pick up my own heartrate when i put it near my heart! Nor did i hear the baby! How the heck do i use this thing exactly? Strsign can you give me some tips? Thanks


----------



## Sunshine12

Did you get gel with it? You are meant to lie down when using it and put it quite low down towards your pubic bone. It can take a while to find from what I can gather and sometimes people dont find them until 16 weeks or later. (I realise I dont have one but given the number of investigations Ive done on these I kinda got a vibe of how to use them. Im excited for you!!)


----------



## deafgal

everything looks good. the doctor think the baby might be a girl but it is too early to tell. I will know about the labwork some other time.


----------



## sadie

Great news DG!

Thanks Sunshine. I later put me feet up on my desk andcrouched down and got it! Im goig to try to record it! Any tips on how to do that? Haha


----------



## StarSign

Hi Sadie-

Using gel or even lotion really helps. And yes, you need to put it rite at the top of the lady bits and GO SLOW. Turn up the volume. You'll hear what sounds like a river throbibng by which is usually your own system. The baby's throbbing sound will be about 2x's faster than your own.

I could heard at 11 weeks with the Sonoline, so you should be able to by now for sure.


----------



## Sunshine12

Great news DG.

Sadie thats so fab!! Have you got a mobile phone with voice recorder or video? If you do just record it on that. x


----------



## sadie

Great idea, it worked and came out clear! 

Btw, i went to drop of my blood test results from my original OB to my new OB. He was just walking into his office so we got to speak a bit. convinced me that I have one of the 3 best amnio docs in the city and not to worry. He also convinced me that that blood test that I wanted is a waste of time and money, that the company had some problems in the recent past for falsifying data and that they are not quite reputible as of yet, although they just might eventually be so, but atm they are not.


----------



## sadie

Oh and I am negative for parvo meaning i need to stay far away from kids with fifths disease! Whoa!


----------



## greengerbera

Hello Ladies,

Hope everyone is blooming.....

Again I must apologise for lurking in the shadows - I have been so worried about my 12 week scan that felt it was best to lurk until I had it done and I knew the outcome - not to tempt fate...

The reason why - was because at 9 weeks I suddenly lost all my pregnancy symptoms after a sickness bug - so just felt that something had happened - even though I read that this is common for a lot of women ... but wasn't reassured :blush:

Well - had my 12 week scan yesterday - and yippeee a healthy heartbeat and all looked good - even my nuchal measurement came back low which I was really pleased about (picture attached)

I still think I am on a roller coaster road for the next few weeks - as I am sure my bloods will come back as high risk - as this happened on my first pregnancy and had to have the amino done ... so fully expecting to go through this again!

Also from the scan my due date has changed to the 23rd June instead of the 29th - so a bit further along than I expected!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v389/pink-gerbera/Family%20Album/baby12wks6.jpg


----------



## StarSign

Hey *Sadie*...great job finding and recoding your LO's HB (did you wind up using gel?). Having it on the phone is so cool because you can play whenever. But, live to me, is always better!! :thumbup: But, I'm confused, your dr. said MaterniT21 is a waste of time? What stats did he give for the amino place?? Junebug_CJ's has good stats at 1/2000 for loss.

*Sunshine*, you're good at directing....so you're still not gonna get one? Honestly, in a couple of weeks, you'll be able to feel the LO anyways! How is the MS??

*Green'*, CONGRATS on the happy 12-week review. Just take things a day atta time...


----------



## Sunshine12

Awww Greengerbera what a lovely and clear scan picture! Congrats! x


----------



## sadie

:( I can't see Green's pic....

I don't have the percentage rate for the amnio doc, but he is one of the best, and is responsible for pioneering the CVS.... I feel as if I will be in the 'best' hands, as per my own research and then my doctors assurance. As for the Maternit21 test, he felt it would be a waste of time because they're performance in the recent future was a bit shady (falsifying data) so they can't really be trusted as of yet... The logic makes sense.

I did use gel and it was tricky to find at first, but now I've got it. Mine is just below my belly button by about 2 inches and then a little to the right. I didnt go near the pubic bone at all and the beating was at 154... Maybe this is why I have such a bump already! (bc it is higher than average??)

Last weekend to do holiday shopping! So much to do. Dog gets a haircut, then visits the vet so she can get clearance to fly to Italy. She even has her own passport that I got her from Italy. WHile she gets a haircut, I have to go to get everyone's gifts! I haven't bought a single thing yet, tho the "to buy" list has been made!


----------



## Oddori

Hi all :flower:
I turned 38 at the start of the month & I'm due on the 7th June.
Really glad to have found these forums.
I think it helps to know others are going through what you are!
Wishing everyone a H&H 9 months! x


----------



## Sunshine12

Welcome Oddori!! x


----------



## StarSign

H&H7 Oddori!

Sadie, ah k. Thanks for the clarification. Your bub is going so well anyways. Knew you shouldn't have an issue finding the HB. I did about 85% of my shopping just yesterday. I should finish by the weekend (my DH loves that I'm not a "shopper"). That's really special that this is the first for your OH, too.


----------



## sadie

:hi: Oddori! How has your pregnancy been so far?

SS! I am not much of a shopper either, but give me lots of money and I'd have a lot of fun!


----------



## Oddori

sadie said:


> :hi: Oddori! How has your pregnancy been so far?

Wish I could say it's gone swimmingly so far Sadie but unfortunately not.
Been signed off work with Hyperemesis Gravidarum :(
Looking forward to feeling better. Bring on the pregnancy glow!
On a happier note got my NT scan & blood results back today & I'm a low risk which I'm very happy about :happydance:


----------



## Sunshine12

Good news re your NT results Oddori. Its a relief when you get them isnt it!
Sorry to hear about your hyperemesis. :(


----------



## sadie

I'm sorry to hear about the H.G. oddori. Do you have to stay in bed all day? Wat ahve you been up to? On the other hand, great news for the low risk results!

afm,busy busy day today. I just took a great nap. Wish I could stay in tonight, as my always tired self would like to do, but I have plans for dinner to meet a friend. Im sure the cold weather will wake me up! Going to be below freezing later. Yuck.

i saw that the south west of the US is having major winds. i wonder how ferne is doing!


----------



## Sunshine12

Ive got the worst cold Ive ever had. For the last almost 3 days I havent been able to breath through my nose, coughing uncontrollably and feeling generally crap and today it feels worse than yesterday! I hope it goes away for Santa Clause arriving. Ive got all my family staying for Xmas this year so the last thing I need is to feel awful. :(


----------



## sadie

Ugh thats horrible Sunshine. i'm sorry you feel like crap. Have you spoken to your doctor? Are you drinking lots of OJ? Chicken soup usually helps me a lot tho I cant eat it during this pregnancy.... Stay in bed or on the couch and dont exert yourself.

Speaking of chicken, I can finally eat chicken salad, in fact I crave it at times, but thats the only type of chicken i can eat these days....


----------



## sadie

Hi sunshine i just remembered something else. When i had a bad cold early on, a doctor told me to rinse my nasal passages with a saline mixture. One example we have here is called a neti pot, but there are other ways to do it! Supposed to unclog and clear out the nasal zone....


----------



## Sunshine12

Thanks Sadie. Im having hot orange juice by the gallon! I have a midwife app. on Tuesday so Ill speak to her and if needsbe see doctor afterwards. I had a fab sleep on the sofa this afternoon so going to have a hot bath soon and see if that makes me feel human again. I reckon it will stay with me for a few days at least though as is very deep congestion. I dont think I can stomach chicken soup. Chicken, sweetcorn and mayo sandwiches are the only chicken I can face at the moment (hoping that will change by next week as we are having chicken this year for Xmas dinner!) How odd that loads of us are having weird chicken aversions during our pregnancies!! 

How are everyones bumps doing? Mine has definately gotten alot bigger this week. It feels different this week. Not to the touch but Im very aware of it this week if that makes sense. I can wait until it pops and I have a proper big round bump!! x


----------



## StarSign

Hi Sunshine...bummer about the cold!! One thing I do when congestion is really bad is to either breathe the steam of water or a decongesting tea (like chamomile, mints, etc.) for about 3 minutes a couple of times a day. I wrap a towel around the bowl or pot and make an opening just big enough to put my mouth and nose into. Be careful not to get too close to the steam initially :haha: Also, since juices tend to have a lot of sugar (don't know how they are in the UK), I just load up on vitamin C, to the tune of 5g a day for a while. Feel better soon!


----------



## Ferne

WELCOME Oddori!!!

Hi Everybody! I've missed you guys. I'm glad to see everybody is getting along well.

Sorry I have been MIA. I am SO behind with holiday shopping and holiday prep. I hate shopping so I've procrastinated and now that my daughter's on preschool break, I'll get even less done.

On Wednesday, I got a mini-ultrasound. Starting in the 2nd trimester, my doctor's office hosts monthly meetings for everybody due around the same time. The meeting is with a nurse practitioner and it's nice to have the camaraderie. At 37, I'm the youngest in the group.

We all got a quick ultrasound before the start of the meeting. My husband, daughter and I have an appointment this Tuesday for an ultrasound (when they think they might be able to determine the sex). So I told her that if she noticed the sex, not to tell me BUT if she happened to wand over the area, and I saw THEN what can do? Right?

Thing is - the baby's legs were crossed the entire time, even after a little prodding. She did try coming up underneath though and we didn't see any signs of scrotum. Maybe an indication that it's a girl? Or that the scrotum hasn't developed? Or was between the legs?

Hopefully, we'll find out this Tuesday as a family.

I emailed the doctor who came up with the Ramzi Method and he got back to me within a few hours. Unfortunately, I don't know whether the ultrasound images I have were taken internally or externally (can't remember - I know she did both) and the Ramzi method ONLY works with the transverse type (internal). Also, my image could be flipped (right may actually be left) so even if the image is transverse, without the technician labeling left and right sides of the uterus - there's no way to be sure of what you're looking at.

Here's what he wrote back to me.

-------------------------

hi
well this image is better the fetal pole looks good.
and if these scans in transverse section in this images it look like ant right side like you said so it is more male gender.
that's why it is so important that sonographers train to do a true transverse section, other wise if it is oblique it will give false reading.

so these images more like male gender in relation to the placenta.


--------------------------

So who knows? We'll find out on Tuesday.


----------



## StarSign

Wow Ferne..you're the youngest in that office? Kinda cool that women are going for it in their 40's. It's tough given that there's several generations now who've gotten out and all educated, then by the time you establish any parts of a career, your clock has started winding down. :dust: to them.

:haha: abt baby with crossed legs. So, hopefully you get to find out for sure Tuesday. Very cool that the dr. wrote you back. Darn if you didn't ask tech which way that sonogram photo taken. I'm WITH you on shopping procrastination..I'm just not a shopper by nature. Of course my DH loves that!

G'luck getting shopping done...I just have a few more items to get. I will have shopped for a total of 3 days, starting this past Friday. :haha:


----------



## lilmamatoW

Sunshine, so sorry that you are feeling so unwell! I had a strange sinus infection thing through November and a good part of early December and I did a lot of sinus rinsing too. It helped somewhat, but at the end of the day, it was sleep and rest that made it better. So hope you get lots of rest and feel better soon.

AFM, I am having so much trouble getting into sleeping on my left side. I constantly have a pain on my left side and now it's leading to tension headaches that start on the left side of my head. Not sure how I am going to do 25 more weeks of it. I don't remember it being so hard last time...body pillow seemed to help, but nothing seems to help this time...not the body pillow or the special foam pillow. Ugh.

On a fun note, I have been feeling slight movements of the baby--little "flutters" usually around the same spot on the lower left side. Very sweet.


----------



## StarSign

Awwww LilMamma about the flutters!! Bummer about the left side aches. Have you checked into massage?? www.babymoon.com and https://www.expectantmothersguide.com/pregnancy/chicago.htm#health lists some nice places in Chicago. 

BTW, I'm sure I'm feeling some flutters too I think, due to the location...and that it happens when my pants are too tight :haha:


----------



## Sunshine12

lilmamatoW said:


> Sunshine, so sorry that you are feeling so unwell! I had a strange sinus infection thing through November and a good part of early December and I did a lot of sinus rinsing too. It helped somewhat, but at the end of the day, it was sleep and rest that made it better. So hope you get lots of rest and feel better soon.
> 
> AFM, I am having so much trouble getting into sleeping on my left side. I constantly have a pain on my left side and now it's leading to tension headaches that start on the left side of my head. Not sure how I am going to do 25 more weeks of it. I don't remember it being so hard last time...body pillow seemed to help, but nothing seems to help this time...not the body pillow or the special foam pillow. Ugh.
> 
> On a fun note, I have been feeling slight movements of the baby--little "flutters" usually around the same spot on the lower left side. Very sweet.

Thanks hun and thanks Starsign. Ive slept loads and my nose is definately clearing up a bit. 

Im struggling with left hand sleeping too. Im still sleeping mainly on my tummy although its growing at quite a rate just now so I dont think I will get away with it for much longer.

I thought I felt flutters last week but i think it was just a trapped nerve as not felt it again. I have my 16 weeks midwife app tomorrow so Im hoping like crazy she has a doppler in the surgery. Knowing my luck she wont. Im desperate to hear my little babas heartbeat! :(

p.s Good to hear from you Ferne. x


----------



## sadie

yeah for tuesdday appointments! Later today I will post a pic of my bump! Anyone else have one to share?


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> yeah for tuesdday appointments! Later today I will post a pic of my bump! Anyone else have one to share?

My OH hasnt taken one for the last 2 and a half weeks so I dont have an up to date one but will ask him to take one tomorrow and post on here. Im intrigued to see yours as Im not sure if mine is small or big in comparison to others! I feel like a beached whale today for some reason!


----------



## sadie

Yellow shirt was either friday or saturday Purple shirt was from today!


----------



## Sunshine12

Oh wow Sadie what a fab bump!!! :happydance:


----------



## sadie

Thanks Sunshine! but where the heck is it coming from?? Baby is measuring just over 15w... And this is my first. Dunno!


----------



## Ferne

I love your bump Sadie! YOU LOOK GREAT!!!!


----------



## Ferne

sadie said:


> yeah for tuesdday appointments! Later today I will post a pic of my bump! Anyone else have one to share?

I will see if my hubby will take one of me tomorrow. If not, my sister is coming to stay with us on Wednesday so I'll get one by Thursday.


----------



## Ferne

Hope you feel better soon Sunshine! 

I started feeling "flutters" or "swishes" last week. Few and far between though.


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Thanks Sunshine! but where the heck is it coming from?? Baby is measuring just over 15w... And this is my first. Dunno!

Dunno but its a really nice shape! Mine is bigger at the bottom (although thats probably fat!) rather than nicely rounded out front like yours. OH says he will take a piccie of mine tonight so I should be able to post later on. 

Thanks Ferne. Its drying up rapidly so I reckon Ill be back to normal in a few days which is great as I want to be fit and well for Crimbo. x


----------



## Indigo77

OMG Sadie! Great bump. (14 weeks, 4 days?) When did you start showing?


----------



## sadie

hi Indigo! Nice to see you here! Oh, I have had a bump for what seems like forever... 9 weeks, Id say it started. But my tummy always protruded, never had a flat one when i was younger even tho I was as skinny as skinny could be. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Indigo77

I'm ok. My genetic screening appt is in less than 2 hours and I'm a bit nervous.


----------



## sadie

i was nervous for mine too, as I am for every u/s. But it went just fine as I am sure yours will, too! Just think nice thoughts to keep the nerves down! Send us a scan pic later of the little peanut!


----------



## Indigo77

Ok...will do....will post it in the July thread...:hugs:


----------



## Sunshine12

Im just back from my 16 weeks midwife app and I am so happy. I got to hear the babys heartbeart. Burst into tears (as I expected I would). Was around 160bpm and she said it was very strong. Im totally over the moon. x


----------



## lilmamatoW

Sunshine12 said:


> Im just back from my 16 weeks midwife app and I am so happy. I got to hear the babys heartbeart. Burst into tears (as I expected I would). Was around 160bpm and she said it was very strong. Im totally over the moon. x

Great news, Sunshine! :happydance:


----------



## StarSign

*Sadie*- you have a very cute, very real bump. Are they sure there's not TWO in there???? Sometimes twins hide :) You're only getting u/s with one showing...but that surely makes you wonder!
*
Sunshine* I'm so happy you got to LISTEN in :)

*Indigo*- :wave: :wave: nice to see you visit. The first tri is definitely "trying", but just take it day-by-day.


----------



## sadie

Awww. Tears in my eyes Sunshine!! Great news!
StarSign dont know if you'd remember but at my very first u/s there were two and supposedly the little one didnt make it. However i do have a 5*5*4 cm fibroid inside! my uterus and i swear the little one is behind it. It would explain my size and my constant exhaustion, crazy constant acne, and hunger!! Wishful thinking, i know but i will mention it at my next appt.


----------



## Sunshine12

Thanks folks. I was crying again when I was telling OH about it when he got home. Im such a softy!

p.s He "cant be arsed" taking a piccie of bump so Ill do it myself tomorrow. xx


----------



## StarSign

sadie said:


> Awww. Tears in my eyes Sunshine!! Great news!
> StarSign dont know if you'd remember but at my very first u/s there were two and supposedly the little one didnt make it. However i do have a 5*5*4 cm fibroid inside! my uterus and i swear the little one is behind it. It would explain my size and my constant exhaustion, crazy constant acne, and hunger!! Wishful thinking, i know but i will mention it at my next appt.

:dohh: the fibroid!! My sister has a 3 and each cycle she swells up and looks like she's 4-5 months preggo :blush:, so that's likely adding to your size also and causing the bump fluctuation. Bummer. I do know of someone who used Milk Thistle in their first tri to keep fibroid at bay. But, you're on the 2nd so not sure of the help it would give now :shrug: But you don't already play around with herbs, then don't muck with it. I'm glad your LO is growing well! That fibroid better stay at bay :grr:


----------



## Ferne

Yay Sunshine!


----------



## Ferne

An itty, bitty penis.
 



Attached Files:







PENIS.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sunshine12

Ferne said:


> An itty, bitty penis.

Yay for team Blue!! x


----------



## lilmamatoW

Ferne said:


> An itty, bitty penis.

How totally fun, Ferne! Great news!


----------



## sadie

Great news Ferne!!


----------



## sadie

Wow! An avocado and an orange! Woohoo! 

My fibroid is the size of a 5cm orange! Thankfully, there is only one!!! (and it is on my left side and that is the side the photo is of....)


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Congrats on the little fella, Ferne!

I still have a hard time believing it's 2nd trimester already. The fruit are getting larger!


----------



## Ferne

Sadie, your photo of your little one is fantastic! So clear and bright! Great shot.


----------



## Ferne

Guess the Chinese Gender Calendar is a little off this time. Guess I should remove it.


----------



## sadie

According to the chinese, I am predicted a girl, too.


----------



## greengerbera

Congratulations Ferne on your little blue bump!!! 

Very exciting that you have a perfect little family - Girl and Boy ... 

Interesting that the Chinese Calendar was wrong for you ... was it right first time round with your little girl??


----------



## Ferne

Yes, it was right for me the first time. I also only had dreams that I was having a girl the first time. 

This time I didn't have any dreams regarding the gender unfortunately. But I can tell you that the Ramzi Method works 97%.


----------



## Sunshine12

Chinese calendar predicts a boy for me but Im sure im having a girl and hoping its wrong! Ive heard though that the only chinese calendar that works is the one that calculates it based on your lunar month and chinese age etc. Ferne, give this one a go and see what it says. You have to do the links in purple first ....

https://www.babygenderprediction.com/chinese-gender-chart.html


----------



## StarSign

Haha, Sunshine!! This one is spot on for me (for #1, hopefully for #2)! Yay :D


----------



## Sunshine12

Starsign despite me putting the link up I can get in to the links lol. Can you do mine for me? My normal age is 38 (DOB 12 March 1973 - not sure if you need it) and month of conception was September. TA! x


----------



## sadie

i cant get in either, but maybe it is because work blocks a lot of sites/pop ups, etc, though its not working on my iphone either! I will try from home!


----------



## StarSign

Hi Everyone- I did a screen cap so we could all see :)
So, Sunshine*- yours predicts Boy!*

​


----------



## Sunshine12

Thanks so much Starsign. Boy huh!! Maybe my instincts are totally wrong. Guess Ive got a long wait till I find out!! x x


----------



## StarSign

Sunshine-
:haha: at the comments in your ticker "Nope, it's not gas. That's me kicking...wait, kicking doesn't smell....)". And you're closer than you were, but yeah at least another 20 weeks to go to know for sure :thumbup:


----------



## sadie

I try to click to calculate my chinese age at conception as well as the month but nothing opens....


----------



## sadie

To add to the confusion and the fun....

https://www.baby2see.com/gender/prediction.html

Mine came up as girl.....


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> To add to the confusion and the fun....
> 
> https://www.baby2see.com/gender/prediction.html
> 
> Mine came up as girl.....

I was a boy again!

Here is the brazilian one..(boy again for moi!)


ü You will need the AGE and the MONTH when you conceived your Baby...
For example: 20 (age) and 7 (month of July)= BOY (EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH)



ð ODD AGE with ODD MONTH= GIRL
ð EVEN AGE with EVEN MONTH= GIRL
ð EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH= BOY
ð ODD AGE with EVEN MONTH= BOY


----------



## Ferne

sadie said:


> I try to click to calculate my chinese age at conception as well as the month but nothing opens....

I'm having the same problem Sadie. 

If you guys have your 1st ultrasound photos (the ones taken with the "dildo camera"), post them. Maybe we can try to guess using the Ramzi method. Or, better yet, if you're really interested and, again, HAVE those transverse ultrasound photos, I can send you Dr. Ramzi's email address. Email me.

He was right for me.


----------



## Ferne

I found another Chinese age calculator. Is this the same thing, Sunshine? It says I'm 12.
https://www.chinesefortunecalendar.com/CAge2.htm


----------



## Sunshine12

Ferne said:


> I found another Chinese age calculator. Is this the same thing, Sunshine? It says I'm 12.
> https://www.chinesefortunecalendar.com/CAge2.htm

Think thats a different one hun. 12!!! lol 
We dont get "dildo" scans in the UK so I dont think the Ramzi method would work for me.x

Have any of you started your nurseries yet? Im tasked OH to paint ours when he is off for the holidays. Im going for mocca and cream colour scheme and putting teddy bear motifs up on the walls. Ive got a cot bed and just using the wardrobe I already have in that room so dont think I have too many more big pieces to get (apart from a changing station which Im not sure about yet.) I know its quite early but I have a feeling that time is going to pass quite quickly and Id like to be a bit more organised than I usually am! x


----------



## Oddori

This Chinese predictor - linky
says I'm having a :blue: which is what I'm thinking too to be honest.
The Brazilian one (odd+odd) said :pink: though.. Ah well less than a month till I find out properly!

Hope everyone's feeling ok & looking forward to Christmas/the holidays. :flower:


----------



## Sunshine12

congrats on your avocado Oddori! :wave:x


----------



## Oddori

Cheers :D You too!
Mmmm avocado! Tasty
Will need to go buy some.... :)


----------



## sadie

Haha. Ferne, you have to put your date of conception in the one under your birth date. Chinese age is either a yearor two older than what you really were at conception. (it depends on whether or not you were born before or after the chinese new year, as to adding one or two years). It supposedly calculatesthe chinese lunar month in the process!


----------



## sadie

Mine says girl....


----------



## Sunshine12

I cant find GMT on the dropdown so not sure what to put instead??...

Sadie, you are probably having a girl and me a boy as I reckon my predictions are all wrong! lol


----------



## sadie

No nursery planning for us, just yet. The room is there, painted and empty. We will just have some wall unit thing built, buy a crib and a rug, i guess... However, i plan on having baby in a basinette in our room for a while, along with a comfy chair for feedings, in the sitting room, outside of my bedroom.

We are going to tell his mom next week, along with our italian friends.... Only two of them know we are expecting!


----------



## sadie

Zero! And that would be funny. I think my baby's head looks like a girl's from the link you sent a while back. Who knows (and that yours resembles mine, so I have you pegged at girl, too!)


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> No nursery planning for us, just yet. The room is there, painted and empty. We will just have some wall unit thing built, buy a crib and a rug, i guess... However, i plan on having baby in a basinette in our room for a while, along with a comfy chair for feedings, in the sitting room, outside of my bedroom.
> 
> *We are going to tell his mom next week, along with our italian friends.... Only two of them know we are expecting*!

Wow you kept it a secret this long? My inlaws would have went ballistic if Id not told them yet!

Im doing the same thing for first few months. Getting a moses basket to put next to our bed and Ill just breast feed either in my bed or in a comfy chair in the bedroom. Ive put a double bed in the nursery as well so that once baby is in there I can sleep or feed in there if I need to.

I just did the test and it says girl for me too !x


----------



## sadie

I'm still nervous about the pregnancy, with no valid reason why.... the idea of the amnio looming over my head has kept me from wanting everyone to know. Once the test is over and baby is ok, then i will announce it to all.

As for in italy, they are more careful than we are. Plus his mom is 87 and wanted to tell her after we knew all was pretty much ok.

Time for work, i'm running late....

Finally, it iis Thursday!


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> I'm still nervous about the pregnancy, with no valid reason why.... the idea of the amnio looming over my head has kept me from wanting everyone to know. Once the test is over and baby is ok, then i will announce it to all.
> 
> As for in italy, they are more careful than we are. Plus his mom is 87 and wanted to tell her after we knew all was pretty much ok.
> 
> Time for work, i'm running late....
> 
> Finally, it iis Thursday!

Understandable Sadie. Enjoy work!! x


----------



## sadie

Aren't we quiet? :)
I just finished wrapping presents, baking cookies, a rice and spinach appetizer to bring to my sister's tomorrow, packing my suitcase, throwing out lots of garbage, walking the dog, etc etc etc!

As I was making the cookies, which is my nanny's tradition (grandma), i started to wonder if a 6 month old would be able to help make cookies next Christmas! Stereotypically, I imagined my little cookie helper to be a girl, and then felt guilty about that! A boy can help bake cookies too. And then I became all teary-eyed, as I was imagining all that is going on in my life atm, and how thankful and blessed I feel. 

Final note.... It is really nice to be pregnant during the holiday season.


----------



## Ferne

Aw Sadie, you're absolutely right! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Happy Christmas, Everyone! 

I survived the week of work, cleaning, shopping, and wrapping. My parents arrived yesterday evening and we're all settling in nicely. We're heading out in a few for brunch with DH's family and then spending the rest of the weekend vegging around the house. Here's to no cooking and plenty of napping in front of the TV!

Sadie - I had similar thoughts about having a little helper with next year's baking (and for many years after!). I'm also realizing that our tree-decorating will have to be quite difficult to keep fragile ornaments out of little hands. Guess it's going to be significantly different next year! I can't wait!


----------



## AngelBabyJana

Hope that everyone had a Merry Christmas! Sorry that it's been awhile since I've posted, I've been having problems with my Internet. Plus trying to adjust to becoming a single mom, which hasn't been easy. I'm going to start reading and try to get caught up with this thread.

Oh yeah, I also found out on Dec 16th that I was having a little GIRL! :pink:

My two best friends & my 3 kids went to my ultrasound with me on Dec 14th. We had the ultrasound tech seal up the results in an envelope, my friend Betty made me a gender cake (we didn't know if it would be pink or blue on the inside), and then we had a party on Dec 16th where we all found out the gender together. It was so much fun. We also got a little pink bear from the ultrasound place that has the baby's heartbeat inside, sooo sweet!

I'm attaching pics from the ultrasound. We got a really good picture of our baby girl sucking her thumb. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







383744_1733914365360_1763581808_909319_1924197241_n.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 5









390432_1733913045327_1763581808_909315_1313111989_n.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 5









384074_1733913485338_1763581808_909316_891135991_n.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5









384503_1730887929701_1763581808_907764_292438216_n.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 5









393725_1731885114630_1763581808_908200_816020327_n.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AngelBabyJana

Ferne said:


> An itty, bitty penis.

Congratulations on your little boy Ferne! Isn't it exciting to finally know?


----------



## Sunshine12

ABJ, congrats on finding out its a girl! 

Merry Christmas everyone. My family descended on Xmas Eve and left yesterday so Im getting back to normal now. Had a fantastic Christmas and OH spoilt me rotten as usual!
I had a glass of wine with Xmas dinner and boy was it lovely! I'd forgotten how lovely it was having a nice dinner and a glass of wine. 

Sadie, I used to call my grandma "Nanny" as well. Ive never heard anyone else use that name before (with that spelling!) 

Hope you and your bumps are all doing well. xx


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I hope everyone survived the holidays! My parents arrived on Friday and left yesterday at lunch. Then the in-laws were over for dinner last night so I could foist off the leftovers on them. I'm back at work today and am completely unmotivated! At least it's a light week, but I'm wishing I had just taken the whole time off. (That's probably what I'll do next year.)

I received a fair number of gift cards for maternity clothing stores, so I'll be doing some shopping soon and hopefully feeling more comfortable in something other than sweats! DH got me some cute t-shirts from CafePress.com - I had asked for humorous or snarky shirts. In addition to one that has the "bump" traffic sign on it, my favorite was one that said "I create my own minions. What's your superpower?" 

One small annoyance - when I invited my in-laws over, MIL said that she had been feeling unwell and was getting over some food poisoning from the 25th (vomiting, upset stomach). I assured her that if it was just a reaction to bad food that there was nothing to be concerned about. So they come over for dinner. Once here, and after hugging me and giving me a big kiss on the cheek, MIL tells DH that she had been running a fever that morning as well. So was this really just a reaction to bad food or something else? If we'd known that we certainly would have waited until she was completely well before having them over! DH is mildly upset with her and now concerned that he's sick and getting me sick. I know we can't avoid all germs/viruses/cooties, but we're trying to keep from intentionally exposing ourselves. So that was a frustration last night. Grrrr.....

ABJ - Congrats on the little girl! Less than 4 weeks until we find out and I'm getting so eager!

Sadie and Sunshine - I called my paternal grandmother "Nana" and my cousins called her "Nanny". Then my grandfather was "Papa" and they called him "Poppy".


----------



## Ferne

Congrats on your little girl ABJ!


----------



## sadie

Hello everyone! Congrats ABJ on your exciting news!

I'm in Italy, its just as cold here as it is in NY..... OH and I had a cocktail party at a hotel to anjounce our pregnancy. It was really nice. He told him mom less than a week ago and today we will take her to lunch. He said thatbshe was really happy for him. 
We decided to do a renovation and ae going to give the baby a bigger room which is closer to ours. Just have to have the men come to put up a wall..... Its all coming together. 

Its nice how trimester #2 is almost symptom-free however I do have to constantly pee, yet i rea how that should lessen during this time....? 
How is everyone else feeling? less tired, finally?? MS?


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Hello everyone! Congrats ABJ on your exciting news!
> 
> I'm in Italy, its just as cold here as it is in NY..... OH and I had a cocktail party at a hotel to anjounce our pregnancy. It was really nice. He told him mom less than a week ago and today we will take her to lunch. He said thatbshe was really happy for him.
> We decided to do a renovation and ae going to give the baby a bigger room which is closer to ours. Just have to have the men come to put up a wall..... Its all coming together.
> 
> Its nice how trimester #2 is almost symptom-free however I do have to constantly pee, yet i rea how that should lessen during this time....?
> How is everyone else feeling? less tired, finally?? MS?

Your cocktail party sounded lovely Sadie. 

Ellie, your T=shirts sound fab!

Re symptoms Im feeling fine. I have round ligament pain, bleeding gums (which Ive had for weeks) and my boobs are on the increase again but I dont feel bad or ill or anything thankfully. x


----------



## StarSign

:wave: Hi Ladies...HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL!!
I've been doing some traveling, so I'm back to working the rest of this week so I can keep the days to use for the time off :)

*Sunshine*- I'm glad you're feeling better, but it's a whole new bag of worms for this next tri, eh?

*Ellie*- TOO CUTE about the t-shirts. And, just take a couple extra pre-natals when you worry about the germs and keep the hands clean.

*Sadie*- Thanks for your Italian update!! It's so lovely that things are coming together for you. What part of Italy (upper or lower). I'm surprised that's it's the same temp as NYC.

*AngelB*- thanks for stopping by to update. Go Team pink!

AFM- My bump goes up and down depending on gas and volume of food consumed in one setting :haha:, but like Sadie's saying- boy- my trips for doing #1 just ramped up!! Yay that the 'airy' issue is less of a BIG deal now, but I'm very sensitive around my tummy- so no pressure really can be applied. Overall, I feel good. I also feel very blessed. I'm still in regular jeans/pants, but they are ones with a bigger waist. So, I'm back to using my doppler now and again..and I get HB pretty easily on my right side. So, per Mr. Ramzi- I'm likely due a boy. 1 month to go to know for sure! 

We had a great Xmas...lovely to be around friends and family.


----------



## Sunshine12

It sure is Starsign. Im just getting my head round the fact that I cant seem to sneeze at the moment with peeing myself a little bit. :rofl:

(Sorry if that offended anyone but I just kinda tell it like it is! .....and squeeze....;))


----------



## lilmamatoW

Hi ladies.

So glad to hear that you and all your little ones are doing well and that you have made it through the bulk of the holidays. Hubby and I are traveling on Friday to Southern California (hooray for weather in the 70s!)...looking forward to a few days of warm weather and some R&R (our little girl is staying with my mom). I'm dreaming of traveling with only a carry-on bag and getting to read on the plane, instead of having to entertain a two year-old.

As for the pregnancy, still having a tough time sleeping on my left side, so I ordered a different body pillow, which I am hoping helps with the backaches and headaches. I am definitely feeling the top of uterus around my belly button and once every few days, I still feel a little "flutter." I notice that my boobs are getting larger (I'm usually lucky to fit into a b cup, but today I grabbed a c cup to be comfortable) and sorer. Can you believe we are coming to the halfway point in a few weeks? :happydance: 

Hope you all have a wonderful and happy new year!


----------



## Ferne

lilmama let me know how the new pillow works for you. I'm in the market for a body pillow. 

Great point about the halfway point. It's going scary fast and that's sad since this will be my last pregnancy and baby.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Where is the time going? I can't believe I'm almost an avocado - that used to feel like it was ages away and I'd never get there!

This morning was my monthly check-up with the OB - my 24-hr urine collection and blood work all came back great, so the kidneys are doing their job. It took a little while for the doctor to find the heartbeat just because LO was squirming around so much. Every time I heard some noise, she said "no, that's movement." But finally she got the heartbeat. I'm still amazed by it!

The doctor did mention doing the triple screen test, though she had no recommendation one way or the other. What are your thoughts on it? Are you having it done? I'm ambivalent, as I don't know what extra useful information I can get from it as compared to the NT and the 20-week scan. The doctor just kept mentioning that it can be reassuring for people, but I didn't feel the need to be reassured ... until she mentioned it. Grr...


----------



## StarSign

Boo for me, I've been having sugar in my urine this and my last dr. visit, so today's visit included that horrid glucose drink test and I had some SERIOUS reaction to that crap. I drank water right after the blood draw, but was going to wait the 30 minutes to eat after I arrived at work, well 15 min into that drive, my heart went into overdrive, I broke out in a sweat and a migraine. I was able to pull off get some water and a sandwich, but mid-chomping I fell asleep!! I just hope it comes back that I don't have gestational diabetes or that I'm borderline (needing more testing)...NO desire to repeat that.

My dr. wants me to do the secondary screening too, but for the other chromosomal defects there are. The MaterniT21 came back negative as supported by the traditional NT scan, so besides the negative for Fragile X, there's trisomy 18 & 13 to worry about and a couple of others. Since its testing requies nothing but some blood drawing- I'm fine. But, anything else is a no-go for me.

Lilmama mentioned going to a C- I'm doing the same. After all the milk left last time- I was AAaaa, but now, I'm back to C. I'm normally about B I guess. I'm going to do some pics of morning and afternoon for grins because I don't have much when I wake up, but at the days' end- fuhgetaboutit. :haha:

*Ferne*- you guys only want 2 kiddies or was the 2nd one just a lotta work to conceive?


----------



## sadie

Now i am going to go nuts! This will be my 3rd time trying to post here!

Hi everyone! Sunshine, I am in Rome and eating quite well this week! much better than in NY!

Ellie, so whatever happened with your mil? Was it a true cold or just a stomach thing? How are u and hubby feeling?

I am looking forward to hearing body pillow feedback, as I will need one soon!

Any suggestion about buying a wintwr coat? i need a new one because my belly is expanding, tho i dont know if i can get away with buying a regular coat, but a size bigger or if i should get a maternity one.... i found a cute one here but its not on sale yet. :(

my boobs have just filled out my B bra and there seems to still be a bit of room for growth. Anyone else have a weekly growth spurt when the uterus stretches and the boobs tingle? i have it once per week and it keeps me up during the night. The body is an amazing thing....

I have my amnio this week. Ugh! But at 42 years old, i need to know whats going on. I am dreading it, but at the same time I'm ok with it, just scared for the worst!

Ok girls, have a great weekend. i depart on sunday..... :(


----------



## sadie

Starsign, did you have sugar in your urine in e past? FX all is ok....


----------



## Sunshine12

Thinking of you Sadie. Ive heard the amnio takes no time at all so before you know it you will have had it and find out that bubba is just perfect!! Let us know how you get on. Hope you having a wonderful time in Rome. Im very jealous!!

My D cup boobeedoos are expanding and Im trying to come to terms with the fact that they are starting to sag. Ive always had great boobs and now they are horrible. My nipples look like flying saucers these days. Ugggg. :( 

Re winter coat Sadie, I was thinking of getting the style that buttons at the top then kind of flows outwards IYKWIM so that I can get away without having to buy a maternity one but not sure if that will work or not.

Anyone thinking about prams/travel systems yet? We need an all terrain buggy/pram but I was thinking of getting a travel system as it looks so much easier than faffing around with separates. They are very expensive though. About £500!!! My parents said they will buy us one but they dont have loads of cash so Ive said they and OH's parents can maybe go together and get us one. I couldnt believe how expensive they are. 

I got loads of free baby stuff this week. Nappies, cream, wipes, cuddly toys etc. The supermarkets here give you loads of free things so Ive been stocking up. The newborn nappies are sooooo cute!! Im looking into using normal nappies rather than disposables but havent made my mind up yet.

Anyway, Im writing a novel here so I best nip it in the bud before you all fall asleep!!

Hope you all well. xx


----------



## StarSign

*Hey Sadie*, yes, I've had it in the past- even with my first. At this point, not too worried yet. Also haven't heard a peep from the drs. office yet. We shall c....I'm just going to let them call.

*Sunshine*, wow, that IS quite pricey. With my first it was so convenient to be able to carry baby in hand carrier which also locked into car which also locked into a stroller- so def go with the 3-in-1. One way around the pricing is to find a stroller which works for many brands but still snaps securely. I had intent with my first for the jogging stroller 3-in-1, but I was honest enough with myself in the end to get a general one- I am not a runner :haha: 

On another note- I took the nite vs. day pics. Umm, not much diff visually. Guess it only feels like something vs. looks like something... :shrug:


----------



## sadie

I need an all terrain travel system too. Between cobblestones and the beach, i want to be able to move easily. And the good ones can easily be sold over the internet, plus they're guaranteed, etc. We shall see! 

I have a gross question which may be TMI for some.... (sorry in advance!) but i dont know who else to ask!!
I always had creamy cm up until recently. However, now it has become more slippery and more like ewcm, after i use the toilette! Is this normal? Thanks ladies!

Hope everyone has a fun time tonight! i had a dream last night that i was drinking a lot, and was upset when i woke up but then realized it was just a dream, tho i still felt a little guilty! Weird.

Ok time to get my hair blown out! Here it costs only 15&#8364; and the girl is amazing! On wednesdays it is only 10&#8364;. In NYC the prices are. Ridiculous so I am taking advantage of a little bit of pampering!


----------



## Sunshine12

Yes Sadie its totally normal. Ive had it too and also had quite a bit of watery type milky looking stuff (ewwww) to the point where I was worried about leaking amniotic fluid but spoke to midwife and hospital and they all said that extra discharge of any kind is normal. Unless you could fill a pad with it its totally fine. 

On a less icky note, have a wonderful New Years everyone. Im just waiting on a few of my alcoholic mates turning up to spend a few days here. Im going to have a glass of wine with my meal but really wish I could have more!! 

xx


----------



## sadie

Im back! Wow, italy was like an 'in your face this is what your future is all about' kind of thing. I mean, I spent the entire summer there, in 2011 and 2010, but this is soon to be permanent. Whoa.

I kwym sunshine about the coat... I am going to look around here a bit. Everything is on sale so maybe i will find something i like that can be used year after year.

So funny how our bodies are all so different. As my stomach continues to grow hugely, you girls are talking about boob expansion. I hardly notice a thing with my boobs. Seriously, my regular B cup bra is carrying them along....

SS, keep up posted on the results. Its usually a good sign when the doctors office doesnt call!

Btw, what is a nappy? 

During my 10 hr plane ride home, there was a baby next to me. 6 months old. Very cute and very well behaved. I was like 'this will be me next year when i go to florida with baby to see my parents'. It was nice!


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Im back! Wow, italy was like an 'in your face this is what your future is all about' kind of thing. I mean, I spent the entire summer there, in 2011 and 2010, but this is soon to be permanent. Whoa.
> 
> I kwym sunshine about the coat... I am going to look around here a bit. Everything is on sale so maybe i will find something i like that can be used year after year.
> 
> So funny how our bodies are all so different. As my stomach continues to grow hugely, you girls are talking about boob expansion. I hardly notice a thing with my boobs. Seriously, my regular B cup bra is carrying them along....
> 
> SS, keep up posted on the results. Its usually a good sign when the doctors office doesnt call!
> 
> Btw, what is a nappy?
> 
> During my 10 hr plane ride home, there was a baby next to me. 6 months old. Very cute and very well behaved. I was like 'this will be me next year when i go to florida with baby to see my parents'. It was nice!

A nappy is a diaper Sadie. 

My stomach has been getting smaller instead of bigger!! I think Im losing my bloat (of which I had loads) and getting proper baby belly instead. Its getting harder by the day. Only 18 days till my scan. Cant wait. 

Sadie, its Thursday your amnio? (Ive got the 5th in my head for some reason but could be wrong.)


----------



## sadie

Yep, this thursday.


----------



## Ferne

Sadie,
I'll be thinking about you this week. I can't wait to hear that your baby is healthy. Will you find out any information on Thursday? I know some results take 2+ weeks but will you find out anything this week?

I hope that the test goes smoothly and you can get some peace of mind this week.

My doctor hasn't made a final decision on doing the amnio yet. One more ultrasound and she said she'll have a better idea.


----------



## Ferne

For all of you who, like me, spent some time in the TTC over 35 Forum there is some exciting news! dachshundmom got a BFP today! She has been such a supportive voice over in that forum it's nice to see her turn come around.


----------



## sadie

Hi Ferne, thank you for the support! i dont know what I will find out at this appointment.... i am hoping to find out the sex!
As for the amnio itself, I am more worried of something happening, rather than something being physically wrong with the little peanut. in fact, i am going to avoid this forum until about saturday or even sunday, so when my absence is noticed, its just because I am laying low....

My doctor was just plain old adamant about having it done, doesnt even care about the results of any of my tests.... He is going based on my age (42)..... 

On another note, what great news for Brooke! She had a stressful journey during ttc! I am really happy for her! I stop by to see whats going on with the girls, but I didnt get there yet today. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I think I've just about dug myself out from the holidays!

Re. MIL's ick - I'm guessing it was just a food thing she had. Both DH and I were run-down and not feeling so hot over the past week but attributed that to the busy holidays. Of course he then got a food thing from a steak I cooked him. Strange because my steak was just delicious! Poor guy!

I've been feeling pretty wiped out this week just from being so busy. I thought this was going to be a light week, between Christmas and New Year's, but I wound up with full days at work. It wasn't stressful, just a lot to do. And this week is full too. At least I've got a good massage tomorrow evening and a "bachelorette weekend" with DH out of town Fri-Sun.

I laugh because DH keeps telling me to take it easy but then he doesn't do much around the house to help lighten the load. I try to not get frustrated with him, but I feel like I'm in a bind between "nagging" if I remind him or "overdoing it" if I just do it myself. I don't want to vent or rag on him too much, but 24hr+ after asking him to empty the dishwasher it was still sitting untouched while he'd been sitting around the house the entire time. I did it myself after he left for practice this evening and it took all of 2 minutes. It was easy enough for me to do, but with that attitude I'll continue to do everything.

At least everything is getting all done. I'm now off to get into a freshly laundered bed and enjoy a cup of tea before bed. It's not all bad - in fact, things are mostly good. I'm reminding myself to not get stressed about the little things in life. ;)


----------



## Ferne

Ellie, "a freshly laundered bed" and a cup of tea sounds just perfect. You've been so busy, it's well deserved. I might do that myself. I have the bed part now to find my kettle...


----------



## Ferne

BTW - does anybody have any good tea suggestions? 

My favorite nighttime tea used to be the YOGI brand Bedtime tea but in my 8th week of pregnancy I noticed that there was a warning on the box that read not to drink if you're pregnant or nursing. Woops. 

I have been looking for a great tasting tea without caffeine to keep me from snacking at night.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Ferne - The Celestial Seasonings brand has a number of yummy decaf flavors. Last night, I had sweet coconut thai tea with a bit of Splenda and creamer. Other flavors I enjoy are gingerbread, vanilla chamomile (and I usually despise chamomile!), and bengal spice. If you brew loose-leaf, then stash teas have a number of decaf to enjoy. Chocolate hazelnut is one of my faves there.

I left DH a "To Do, Please" list for tonight and he's told me that he's seen it. Here's hoping he's done at least some of it before I get home at 10pm! I don't want anything spoiling my post-massage mood.


----------



## Ferne

Thank you Ellie Bellie! 
Enjoy your massage. You've inspired me to book my own some time this week.

Hoping your hubby does the "to do"s, too.


----------



## Ferne

I'm having trouble posting this morning on the forum. I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Ferne

StarSign - Any news from your doctor yet? How long does it take to get those results?


----------



## newaddition

June 14 due date. 40 and terrified over babys health. But excited


----------



## Ferne

Welcome newaddition!

H&H 9 to you!


----------



## sadie

newaddition said:


> June 14 due date. 40 and terrified over babys health. But excited

Same due date here, but I am 42! Welcome to our party!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Hi NewAddition! WELCOME!

Ferne - Love the new pic! What an adorable SuperGirl!

DH did EVERYTHING on the list that I asked! He even picked up on my FB status yesterday where I said I hoped he'd get me a avocado at the grocery store so I could make guacamole for dinner. (It was my somewhat secretive way of commenting on being pregnant without telling everyone yet.) I hadn't expected that he'd actually get the avocado so was delighted when he said there was one waiting in the fridge for me.


----------



## StarSign

Ellie Bellie said:


> Hi NewAddition! WELCOME!
> 
> Ferne - Love the new pic! What an adorable SuperGirl!
> 
> DH did EVERYTHING on the list that I asked! He even picked up on my FB status yesterday where I said I hoped he'd get me a avocado at the grocery store so I could make guacamole for dinner. (It was my somewhat secretive way of commenting on being pregnant without telling everyone yet.) I hadn't expected that he'd actually get the avocado so was delighted when he said there was one waiting in the fridge for me.

Woo-hoo for your DH coming around. Now, if only we could spread that dust to all DH's when another falls off the bandwagon...


----------



## Ferne

Thanks Ellie!

I know Sadie may find out the sex this week but will anybody else be going in for ultrasounds?


----------



## Ferne

BTW Sunshine and AngelBaby are SWEET POTATOES! 

That's a seriously-large-sized vegetable! You can't hide a sweet potato in regular jeans.

Congrats ladies!


----------



## sadie

Yep. Me and amnio tomorrow.

Hey, last night before going to bed I choked so hard on my toothbrush, two times in a row. It made something move inside my stomach, I swallowed lots of air, almost vomited, and it hurt like hell. Then during the night, i woke to a dull pain on my right side, lower than where i always catch the heartbeat. It hurt when i lay flat, but on my left side the pain wwent away. It came and went today at work, depending on what position i was in.... Mild tho, nothing torturous.... I am hoping it is from the gag experiences, or maybe I flipped over too aggressively, which i sometimes do, and pulled something?

Anyone ever have something similar or am i just reading too much into this?

I never had an amnio so i dont know if he will tell me the sex or not... Or if i should just wait until monday when i see that baby is ok.....


----------



## Sunshine12

Ferne that made me laugh!!

Sadie, it sounds like round ligament pain and absolutely nothing to worry about. Get used to it!! Could just be co-incidental that it happened after your fight with your toothbrush. I get it regularly these days. Sometimes its bloody agony, especially if you change position too quickly during the night. 

Good luck for tomorrow hun. Will be thinking about you. I think they might ask you if you want to know the sex or not before they say anything and you can tell them if you prefer to wait. xx

Welcome to the thread Newaddition.

Ellie, thats so sweet that your OH got your an avocado. :hugs:

Me and OH fell out tonight. One Born Every Minute was on (telly programme about births) and I knew he didnt want to watch it which was fair enough so when it started I innocently said that it wasnt all blood and screaming if he did want to see it and he went off on one saying that i was pressurising him to watch it blah blah blah so I told him to fuck off and aint seen him since! Hee hee. (Bet I dont get a cup of tea in bed in the morning now lol)


----------



## sadie

Ouch! F off! I wouldnt get u tea either!!! :)

Does this pain linger around for you too? Its on and off all day. I feel like my inerds got in a hot twisted mess up there. 

Silly side note.... When I was teaching elementary school, a second grade girl wrote in her journal "i love vagina". What she really wanted to say was "i love virginia". It was funny.


----------



## Ferne

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Sadie.


----------



## IcedQueen

Good luck to all those going for their NT scans soon. I did mine about 3 weeks ago. Measured 1.3mm and the results were apparently quite good. I was just in shock looking at bubs jump all over and not laying still for the entire scan. Had to walk around and try again 10 minutes later. 70% chance of it being a boy. Can't wait to find out now.


----------



## sadie

Ferne, your daughter is just the sweetest little girl! Her face has a look of gentleness and kindness....


----------



## Ferne

Thanks Sadie! She's sweet...most of the time and she's always dressing up. 

I know it's a respectable time in NYC but it's only 4:27 here. I woke up about an hour ago with that darn round ligament pain. It started before I went bed. Our babies must be going through a growth spurt. This is the worst it's been since the start of my pregnancy.


----------



## Ferne

Hi IcedQueen,
Glad to hear that your results were good and that your baby is doing well!


----------



## sadie

Ferne said:


> Thanks Sadie! She's sweet...most of the time and she's always dressing up.
> 
> I know it's a respectable time in NYC but it's only 4:27 here. I woke up about an hour ago with that darn round ligament pain. It started before I went bed. Our babies must be going through a growth spurt. This is the worst it's been since the start of my pregnancy.

Where do you feel your pain? Might that be what I have? Mine is only felt when i twist or turn a certain way.... Bing this is my first, i have no idea whatto expect.... Thanks!and try to sleep some more, but i have been up since 5, for no apparent reason. I usually have to pee and then can never fall back asleep.


----------



## Ferne

Hi Sadie.

It can feel a bit like a hernia sometimes. You'll be lying in bed and then use your stomach muscles to turn and - ouch - feel it.

It's VERY low in my abdomen. Beneath my stomach roll & belly button but above my pubic bone. 

It's pretty uncomfortable this morning and I remember being very concerned about this pain in my first pregnancy. I know now that it is just stretching ligaments.

Is that where you feel your pain?


----------



## Ferne

Dear Starsign,
I'm hoping the doctor has gotten back to you re: sugar test. Would love to hear that you are perfectly fine with nothing to worry about...


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Ouch! F off! I wouldnt get u tea either!!! :)
> 
> Does this pain linger around for you too? Its on and off all day. I feel like my inerds got in a hot twisted mess up there.
> 
> Silly side note.... When I was teaching elementary school, a second grade girl wrote in her journal "i love vagina". What she really wanted to say was "i love virginia". It was funny.

Ha Ha that made me laugh. Yes its around all day on and off. Sometimes its sorer than others, sometimes it feels like period aches, sometimes sharp pains and sometimes its just a non describable sensation. Very normal Im told.

Thinking of you today hun. xx

p.s I didnt get tea. Knew the git wouldnt make me any today. :growlmad:


----------



## StarSign

:wave: ladies. I'm going to be hunting down my results pretty viciously today since I've still had no call yet from the drs. office. :nope: They said they were a little behind due to the Holidays, but promised something by yesterday. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## sadie

Some men need to learn when to shut the f up. Skyping with og this morning and i mentioned about getting fish results in a day or two and i said i will do it depending on cost. He replies 'well we are pretty sure everything will be ok so no real rush for results'. Meanwhile he is the one that is pushing for the amnio-not me. And then God forbid something is seriously wrog, yeah another two weeks would be a nightmare, imo. Whatever. Im just venting and am extra emotional. They need lessons on women's feelings.


----------



## StarSign

All I have to say, is 42 is the new 32. If you don't personally feel like your baby is unhealthy and your preliminary NT and blood results look good- you don't have to press your luck. However, as far as invasive testing goes, amnio isn't as scary/threatening as CVS. Still, if the amnio stats for the lab/clinic/hospital are higher(worse) than your blood testing results, it's worth reconsidering.


----------



## sadie

Well, i'm not going into hiding like i originally thought.... Amnio was easy, small bit of pain for not even 25 seconds and now the area where the needle was inserted has a pinch type pain now and then. No cramping yet, and i hope that doesnt start. Its been 2 hours since e procedure. 
The sonographer *thinks* its a girl from what she was able to see, as baby had it's legs closed for most of the time, tho she did tell me to not hold her to it.
I will get the FISH results back on Monday and they will also tell me the sex. With the FISH, i will have enough information for my peace of mind.

I took off from work also tomorrow, as I just dont want to take any chances and would rather be overly cautious rather than not.

Now lets just hope the hole closes up, no infections occur and that baby remains happy and healthy.... 

Thanks for your support, girls!


----------



## StarSign

Whew, that's a relief, Sadie it went well!!!!
AFM, glucose results back in (they've had them since Tues. :dohh:), my tests came back at 103. Normal range is 70-140...so I'm fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

So glad your amnio went well, Sadie....:thumbup:

They wouldn't do FISH for my cvs because they couldn't get confirmation that my insurance would cover it. :growlmad: They wanted us to agree to pay the $600-900 out-of-pocket first. :growlmad: 

This waiting nonsense sucks!


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Some men need to learn when to shut the f up. Skyping with og this morning and i mentioned about getting fish results in a day or two and i said i will do it depending on cost. He replies 'well we are pretty sure everything will be ok so no real rush for results'. Meanwhile he is the one that is pushing for the amnio-not me. And then God forbid something is seriously wrog, yeah another two weeks would be a nightmare, imo. Whatever. Im just venting and am extra emotional. They need lessons on women's feelings.

Hun, why are you letting a doctor dictate whether you get an amnio or not? Surely its got to just be you and OH's decision, not the doctors. Its not his baby nor is it him going through the emotional trauma of it all!!

Edit: Not of relevance now anyway as I see it went well (didnt read last page before i posted)!! So pleased. Was thinking about you earlier. x

Starsign, good to hear your glucose results are fine. 

Really pleased that we are all doing good!xx


----------



## sadie

OH was the one pushing for the amnio.... And his comments about everything prob going to be ok annoyed the crap out of me. If these guys could walk in a woman's shoes just for one day.....

Thanks again for the :) 

Still no cramps :thumbup: and i hope it stays that way. Pinching sensation weny away. Just hurt like hell to sneeze! (and of course, that caused me worry!):shrug:


Hugs to u all!


----------



## Ferne

SADIE! I am so glad everything went well! Spoil yourself tonight with your favorite take-out, relax and take care of you. 

Great news!!!!


----------



## Ferne

Starsign, I am so happy that your glucose test came back well within the normal range! 


Indigo, I hope you're feeling better today. Sorry the doppler was a bust! How long will it take for your results? I'll check the July thread to see if you've posted an update.


----------



## sadie

Love the new pic ferne.... She has 'big sister' written all over her face!


----------



## Ferne

Thanks Sadie!

She's pretty excited. This was taken at her 3rd birthday - she will turn 4 just before her baby brother is due. I think she'll be a terrific mom's helper and an amazing big sister.


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> OH was the one pushing for the amnio.... And his comments about everything prob going to be ok annoyed the crap out of me. If these guys could walk in a woman's shoes just for one day.....
> 
> Thanks again for the :)
> 
> Still no cramps :thumbup: and i hope it stays that way. Pinching sensation weny away. Just hurt like hell to sneeze! (and of course, that caused me worry!):shrug:
> 
> 
> Hugs to u all!

Ah sorry hun. Your post said OG instead of OH so I thought you were talking about OBGYN cause Ive seen people call it OB and thought maybe some called them an OG. lol Doh!!! :dohh:

Glad you feeling OK. Is it Monday you get results?

Ferne, your family piccie is lovely! x


----------



## greengerbera

Morning Ladies - Hope you are all well?

Sadie - Really pleased your amino went well ... just fingers crossed for your results on Monday ... very exciting that they will confirm your little pink bump! 

I had my blood results back and came in at 1:4600 for downs - which I am completely shocked about - as had been told to expect to be high risk - as my last pregnancy I was 1:76 and had to have the amino done - so was fully expecting to go through the procedure again this time..

Slightly confused to how I can be high risk for one pregnancy and low risk for another ... especially from bloods and also that I am 3 years older than my last pregnancy - if the scoring is age related in some way??

Anyway I suppose I should be relieved - but I am afraid I worry about everything to the point that I am thinking they might of mixed up my bloods with someone else :-k

Also feeling massive already - and trying to disguse it at work is becoming a nightmare - baggy cardigans are not very fetching ... will have to tell them soon I think...:winkwink: if they have not already guessed!


----------



## sadie

:haha: that was funny sunshine.

Yes, i will have the initial results on monday. So far i feel ok.... Just hoping nothing goes wrong in the interim. I took today off, as well. I feel guilty about it, but dont need the stress either.... Too bad i cant fly to florida for the weekend.


----------



## sadie

greengerbera said:


> Morning Ladies - Hope you are all well?
> 
> Slightly confused to how I can be high risk for one pregnancy and low risk for another ... especially from bloods and also that I am 3 years older than my last pregnancy - if the scoring is age related in some way??


Wow. No one at work knows yet! You're lucky. I have been huge for weeks now...

Your numbers are great! Think about it this way....maybe the last time, they screwed up and thats why your numbers were low. And yes, they calculate age into the equation, or at least they did for me.

Are you using the same doctor? Why not send over an email to ask for understanding as to how numbers can change in such a way.


----------



## Sunshine12

Greengerbera, great results! I was like that too. Expected the worst and got really good ratios. Still worry all the time though! lol

Sadie, Im sure the first 24 hours are most critical (I was told this by a few people when I was considering getting an amnio without being tested.) I wouldnt feel guilty if I were you. I reckon a few days rest is the best thing for you. You must be shattered just from worrying about things and stressing out about everything. Just think, after next week you can start really enjoying your pregnancy without worrying (as much!)


----------



## sadie

Yes, rest is impt, but unfortunately a miscarriage can happen within 2 weeks after the procedure! Sucks to have to wait so long!!

On another note, i am going to make a delicious white pizza today with mozzarella, potato and rosemary and then a lemon pie (someone on one of these posted the recipe....why do i think it was indigo?). In any case, yum!!


----------



## StarSign

:) I made pizza last nite, but it was just regular chicken sausage, peppers, pepperoni, and onion. Yumm.

Today, I deffo starting pulling out some real maternity pants. I think now the bump isn't going to go back down now :haha:. Also, I'm sure I feel my LO a little bit here and there. Since their cartiledge is just starting to harden, I'm glad my arse isn't getting kicked to left field because the dr. was so shocked by how active the little one was. However, people still aren't looking at me and telling right away...still riding the obscure wave for now.

:haha: @ Greengerbrea. They have probably noticed, but just aren't' saying anything...unless you have a desk job and never get up! lol


----------



## Ferne

GREAT numbers Greenger!

And Sadie, you should not feel guilt whatsoever! I was so worried with my first pregnancy, I probably would've taken the full 2 weeks off (no matter how unnecessary). was such a worry wart. This time it's been easier. I am a lot more confident despite having a high-risk pregnancy last time.

Haven't tapped into maternity clothing just yet. I unbutton my jeans at home though and spend most of my life in yoga pants (same thing as maternity, right?)


----------



## StarSign

BTW Ferne...I agree with all the picture comments...awwww.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Hooray for all the great test results coming back for everyone!

All my non-maternity work pants have been set aside, though I do still wear my sweats and yoga pants around the house. Tops are a bit of both, depending on the length of the shirt. I have taken to doing a lot of layering, as my regular sweaters are long enough and don't look too tight across my belly. 

I ordered some more maternity clothes through Old Navy early last week when they were having a sale. Some lounging and exercise pants, since my regular workout clothes were just too constricting around the waist and across the chest. Two dresses for wearing to work so I can feel a bit more professional again. And a maternity/nursing top which I'm wearing today. With that top, I don't quite fill out the bust and I'm worried about it gaping open unintentionally. So I'm keeping my cardigan and scarf on all day until I get a better feel for it. And I'm sure I'll fill it out by the end of the 9 months!


----------



## sadie

I cant fit into any of my pants, even with the zipper down!!:haha:

Ok, tmi here, but why the hell does my left nipple feel as if it's been sliced off?? OUCH!!!!!!! wtf? :shrug: 

:hugs: to my left boob.


----------



## StarSign

Poor boobie, Sadie. :hugs: But yesterday, my tippies needed some TLC for sure....BOTH.
Also, I've started sleeping on an island of pillows..side sleeping (my fav position) is really achy on my left OR right side. Ironically, my bumpage is back to the mini's! Hmph..so much for prime bump time. And did I mention how I just go and go and go??

but, other than that...I'm feelinng good. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## sadie

All i do is p, too!


----------



## Ferne

How are you feeling today Sadie? I'm excited to hear about your ultrasound results tomorrow. 

Anybody else going in for an ultrasound/gender scan this week?


----------



## sadie

thanks for thinking of me!
I am feeling ok. No cramping whatsoever from the amnio, no leakage as far as I know, and no spotting. FISH results tmrw will tell most, and then I have an OB appt after work, so another ultrasound!
My little baby never seems to cooperàte for these tests. On Thursday, baby was moving around and in the wrong position throughout, and during my NT in december, again in the wrong place/position.... But I did get to see the cutest yawn on thursday...
i will post tmrw once I get the news.


----------



## Ferne

Great! Glad you're feeling ok and have no symptoms of any problems. Looking fwd to your update tomorrow.


----------



## sadie

Initial results are in!

Everything is normal and I am having a baby GIRL!!!!! :) So happy.

Thanks for your support! OB appt later today! xoxo


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Initial results are in!
> 
> Everything is normal and I am having a baby GIRL!!!!! :) So happy.
> 
> Thanks for your support! OB appt later today! xoxo

Oh wow, Im so happy for you!! I knew my prediction of a boy would be wrong!! :blush:

So chuffed that your results are good Sadie. Ive been wondering how you got on. :happydance::happydance:

A beautiful baby girl - awesome! :baby:


----------



## lilmamatoW

sadie said:


> Initial results are in!
> 
> Everything is normal and I am having a baby GIRL!!!!! :) So happy.
> 
> Thanks for your support! OB appt later today! xoxo

Good news, Sadie! :happydance:


----------



## Ferne

SADIE!!!!

A HEALTHY BABY GIRL!!! :cloud9: Who could ask for anything more? THE BEST NEWS! 


:wohoo:CONGRATULATIONS! I'M VERY HAPPY FOR YOU!:wohoo:


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Sadie - Congrats on the healthy baby girl. What wonderful news for starting off the week! YAY!


----------



## sadie

Thanks girls! My eyes keep swelling up with tears!


----------



## Sunshine12

Well I got the fright of my life earlier and my first braxton hicks!

I went for a nap and woke up with a rock hard stomach and a huge lump in the right hand side of my belly whilst the left hand side was totally flat. Got the fright of my life, went into a complete state of panic, burst into tears and later establish that baby was having a snuggle whilst I was sleeping and was curled up with its arse in the air when I woke up. 

Scariest day yet. I thought something terrible had happened. :cry:


----------



## StarSign

Sunshine12 said:


> Well I got the fright of my life earlier and my first braxton hicks!
> 
> I went for a nap and woke up with a rock hard stomach and a huge lump in the right hand side of my belly whilst the left hand side was totally flat. Got the fright of my life, went into a complete state of panic, burst into tears and later establish that baby was having a snuggle whilst I was sleeping and was curled up with its arse in the air when I woke up.
> 
> Scariest day yet. I thought something terrible had happened. :cry:

:hugs::hugs: Sunshine. LO is just making her presence known it seems...:thumbup::flower::haha: Glad all is well...


Sadie- deja vu..but I thought you thought it was a girl??:cloud9: CONGRATS on healthy baby diagnostic.:thumbup:


----------



## Ferne

:hugs:SUNSHINE:hugs:


----------



## sadie

Whoa sunshine! glad all is ok now and I can imagine the fear! xoxo

Yes, I did have a feeling it was a girl, and imo my last scan shown as my avatar just looks girly!


----------



## Sunshine12

Anyone decided on any names yet?

I think we have (finally) decided on Daisy for a girl and Jack for a boy. 

Had lots of other girl options but OH only liked Daisy and Ruby so Im going with my favourite of the two. Also thought about Ethan for a boy but Ive always loved the name Jack so I reckon that will be the one. x


----------



## sadie

Jack holds a special place in my heart. 

i've started thinking, but nothing concrete yet.... I need something Italian-ish, that can also fit well in America....


----------



## Sunshine12

I love Isabella and Sofia but OH wasnt keen so I wasnt allowed them. :(


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Sunshine - How scary! Glad it's all good in there. I'm just envisioning a bum pushing up in the air and it just sounds adorable. Of course, I'd choose a less-frightening way to say hello. And Daisy and Jack are wonderful names!

Baby names have been put on hold until we learn the gender (1/23!). So far, we've agreed that the first name will be Scottish for my side of the family. I'm leaning toward Reid for a boy after my grandmother (her maiden name) and have been completely stumped on girls' names. The middle name will be Eli for a boy and Hope for a girl, after DH's grandparents. I'm guessing that we'll narrow the choices down to a couple and then finalize as we get closer to the final days.


----------



## sadie

Sunshine12 said:


> I love Isabella and Sofia but OH wasnt keen so I wasnt allowed them. :(

Those were on my list. Isabella still is, but OH isnt a big fan..... We shall see!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I love Isabella, but with the last name "Bell" it gets ruled out. So did Alexander, one of my favorite names! I've told DH that at least we could name the dog Taco. ;)

Are there names that anyone else has rules out because of last names?


----------



## Quisty

We try to go for names that are not on the "Ten most common names" lists for the past several years. Our daughter's name is Lara Lisbeth, our son's name is Robert Mattias and for this one we have decided on the girl's name but are still undecided on the boy's name. For a girl we have chosen Claire Olea and for a boy my husband is pushing for Erik Alan, however I really like the name Adam Nikolai. What do you all think? Am happy for some honest feedback so don't worry about offending me.
I have a feeling this one is a boy. I had a scan in the ob's office last week and my Mum and DH are convinced they saw a willy. The funny thing is that the ob seemed to have such a great view of the baby when he first scanned me and he quickly moved the scanner and ended up printing off a picture of the baby when it was in a really obscure position. It has now made me wonder if he also saw what Mum and DH saw and quickly moved the scanner so we wouldn't notice. Who knows?? I have my 19 week scan next week and we will not be finding out the sex so I will just have to wait in anticipation for another 20 weeks or so.


----------



## sadie

Impressive Quisty. Did you wait to find out for your other children? there was no way I wanted to wait. I love the name Claire, and I much prefer the name Adam over Erik (because of boyfriends past.....)

i think taco is adorable for a dog, Ellie!

We dont have any last name prolems. Just pronunciation issues. Easy to pronounce in Italy, and easy to fit in in America.....

And I agree.... i cant stand the top ten list of names, which is why I am a bit turned off by Isablella, sofia and even Olivia, names which I originally loved but just cant give to my child. My name is really Trina, and I liked being the only one.....


----------



## sadie

Oh, so meanwhile, I belly is measuring about 3 weeks ahead of my 17 weeks because of my fibroid which hasnt grown any since at least December 5th. nice! So bending, picking up dog poop, tying shoe laces is harder for me, 3 weeks ahead of time! But its all good!

great news is that I only gained 1 lb since dec 5! that was 35 days ago!! Woohoo. Bringing my gain total in 4 months (exactly today) to about 13 lbs..... I was really eating like an animal in the beginning. :)


----------



## greengerbera

Congratulations Sadie on your little pink bump!!!

Just curious - did you have a gut feeling that it was a girl from the start or did you have no clue??

Also was the chinese gender predictor right for you???


----------



## Sunshine12

Quisty - Claire is my real name. ;)

Sadie - one of my friends is called Trina!

I have to say the whole top ten list thing doesnt bother me at all. Olivia was on my list too but OH doesnt like it either. He is such a pain in the arse.

Ellie - I like the name Reid for a boy. 

So since my "incident" yesterday my belly has gone harder and its kind of popped out under my belly button. I was in tears for most of the afternoon yesterday so Ive made a last minute app with my midwife today just to get her to put my mind at rest. Im sure all is well but Im still in shock after seeing my little baby sticking out of my tummy. It was so prominent I could have easily held it in my hand as it was curled up in a little ball. Something out of alien springs to mind. :(

p.s Just realised Im a mango. Next week at this time Ill be halfway!


----------



## sadie

Quisty, I did have a hunch and the chinese gender was right for me!

Sunshine, good idea to go to mw to tell you all is ok. being new to this makes us question everything. me with round ligament pain and you with ass in air acrobatics! Keep us posted!


----------



## Ferne

MANGO! And you're almost at the middle point! I love it Sunshine.


----------



## sadie

Sunshine, what time is your appointment? 

Of thanEllie, any of you try to eat your item at least once during your week? Sweet potatoes and mangoes sound delicious, right about now.

Back to food.... I am going to try to maintain this weight for at least another month, to help me stay within the limits. I am eating much healthier now, since the cravings period went away.... However, I love a glass of chocolate milk, almost every day (low fat, of course, but my body is craving the calcium.) Plus, I eat loads of fruits and veggies. and chicken salad. it's the only way I can deal with protein that doesnt come from pasta.


----------



## StarSign

LOL about eating my "baby" recoo by Sadie :haha: nah, that's not me. It's not that it wouldn't be cute, but more that some items cause me angst (allergic/sensitivities to sweet potatoes, mangoes...and don't even ask for the list :blush:). Sadie, that's the 'roid at your baby's head? I'm glad that it's stopped growing!! I hear a lot on BnB that most 'roids stop growing after that first tri. So see why it's helpful only then to take something like milk thistle to slow down or even prevent any growth whatsoever only that first tri.

Ferne..look at your. Yours is a "sweetie (pie) pot." now. Joining you soon!

Anatomy scan in 2+ weeks. Until then, I'm prolly going to be using my Dopplar a bit more. No taps of recent, although today I'm wondering if I didn't feel a few flips?? LOL. And am I the only one who's quite preggo-looking due to "hot air" by the day's end? I think once we see the little one in a couple of weeks, I'll be more name-inspired (baby registry-inspired, etc.). For now, just managing day-to-day stuff.


----------



## Sunshine12

I went to midwife and heard babys heartbeat thank god as I was shitting myself that something was wrong (still 155-160 which is good.) 

Midwife said it was early for baby to have done that cuddling up in a ball thing but everyone is different and I had nothing to worry about as its totally normal. She also said it sounds like I had my first braxton hicks contraction! I think the next month to 6 weeks is going to bring loads of new feeling, movement and experiences! Exciting stuff!!

Ive been put on iron supplements (1 tablet 3 times a day) as Im averaging about 14 hours sleep just now and my haemoglobin is very low so hopefully that will give me more energy.x


----------



## Ferne

I've got a "synergy" session tomorrow. There, I"ll get a quick ultrasound - just a fun one where the Nurse Practitioner tries to get a good shot for the baby book. Then I meet with the N.P. and other moms due at the same time.

On Friday I have my anatomy scan - it'll be the final assessment as to whether an amnio is warranted. 

Looking fwd to seeing this kid.


----------



## sadie

Glad all is ok Sunny. 
Now, how is a braxton hicks contraction different from round ligament pain?? My doc said i felt the round ligament pain earlier than 'most' prob because that big fibroid (yes by baby's head) has caused my uterus to be bigger than normal...
Now I wonder if what i felt last tuesday night was a braxton hicks thingamajig. It hurt so much, i was afraid to move, and then it caused me pain when i would move in certain positions, etc. Hmmm.

My anatomy scan is on tuesday, the 24th. What are the dates for the rest?
Ferne, the 13

Star, I look very pregnant. Its ridiculous. i walk funny, am alreadya bit umncomfortable, need support when standing up, etc..

Show us the bumps!


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Glad all is ok Sunny.
> Now, how is a braxton hicks contraction different from round ligament pain?? My doc said i felt the round ligament pain earlier than 'most' prob because that big fibroid (yes by baby's head) has caused my uterus to be bigger than normal...
> Now I wonder if what i felt last tuesday night was a braxton hicks thingamajig. It hurt so much, i was afraid to move, and then it caused me pain when i would move in certain positions, etc. Hmmm.
> 
> My anatomy scan is on tuesday, the 24th. What are the dates for the rest?
> Ferne, the 13
> 
> Star, I look very pregnant. Its ridiculous. i walk funny, am alreadya bit umncomfortable, need support when standing up, etc..
> 
> Show us the bumps!


Hi Sadie. Yes its different. Ive been getting round ligament pain for a few weeks now. For me its like stretching type aches down the sides of my stomach and sometimes at the bottom of my abdomen. It can sometimes be quite sore if I change positions in bed or sneeze! Then its like stabbing/shooting pains. Ouch.

Braxton hicks wasnt painful. Its just a tightening of your uterus. It feels like its a squeezed tightly together and goes hard as a rock but it wasnt sore for me. Im not sure if they normally are. 


My scan is on the 20th and Im not finding out gender but convinced its a girl. Im gonna get a huge shock if its not!!

You should post another bump piccie!! Mine is getting bigger but is smaller than it was at 11 weeks! My bloat has all gone so its diminished considerably! lol x


----------



## sadie

Sunshine, i was convinced that the shape of my baby's head totally resembled yours and so in my mind, I've had you down for a girl because I thought I was having a girl.


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Sunshine, i was convinced that the shape of my baby's head totally resembled yours and so in my mind, I've had you down for a girl because I thought I was having a girl.

Oh I really hope so. Im desperate for a wee girl. Ive kind of bonded with the idea of baby being a girl too which is probably not a good thing. :dohh: If its a boy I dont mind and will be just as happy. My 20 week scan might give me a better indication. Im going to be on the lookout for a wee willie!x

Ferne, let us know how you get on on Friday. xx


----------



## StarSign

My anatomy scan is on the thurs, 1/26 and I'll get back on bump pics. Going to take some more of where I am these days. Not a too much to write home about though. I look more like a potbellied lady/or someone with rolls than preggo..:blush:


----------



## Ferne

I, too, look more like somebody with rolls or a potbelly but pregnant? Not so much. Gross.


----------



## lilmamatoW

StarSign said:


> My anatomy scan is on the thurs, 1/26 and I'll get back on bump pics. Going to take some more of where I am these days. Not a too much to write home about though. I look more like a potbellied lady/or someone with rolls than preggo..:blush:

I'm the same...my 20 week U/S is on 1/26 also--at Galter. Is that where you are having it done?

And I look like I have rolls and not really a bump. Very disconcerting as to what I will look like when I actually have a bump...where does the rest of the fat go, I wonder.:shrug:


----------



## StarSign

lilmamatoW said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> My anatomy scan is on the thurs, 1/26 and I'll get back on bump pics. Going to take some more of where I am these days. Not a too much to write home about though. I look more like a potbellied lady/or someone with rolls than preggo..:blush:
> 
> I'm the same...my 20 week U/S is on 1/26 also--at Galter. Is that where you are having it done?
> 
> And I look like I have rolls and not really a bump. Very disconcerting as to what I will look like when I actually have a bump...where does the rest of the fat go, I wonder.:shrug:Click to expand...

I'll be at the drs. office at 55 W. Washington, so we'll just be sending :dust: out on that day to each other!! As far as where the fat goes..maybe, just maybe it burns off as the baby grows?!:thumbup: :haha: who knows:shrug:


----------



## sadie

Maybe a stretching belly causes the fat to disipate. Wouldnt that be nice. But doubtful...
Though we can keep dreaming.


----------



## Ferne

Any news today ladies? Updates?


----------



## Sunshine12

Nothing to report here. Is it tomorrow your scan Ferne? (My memory is getting really awful. I told my OH the same thing 3 times tonight and didnt realise!)x


----------



## Ferne

Yes! Good memory. 

I'm looking fwd to it. Not looking fwd to the weigh in though...


----------



## Sunshine12

How often do you get weighed? Ive been weighed once throughout my whole pregnancy! I dont get weighed at my 20 week scan either. Given that I eat at least one bar of chocolate a day its probably a good thing! x


----------



## Ferne

They weigh me and check my blood pressure and do an ultrasound every time I go in (either for the "synergy" class or for the regular doctor's appt - both are once a month).

The holidays were a little rough for the weight so I'm getting it all back in check now. I gained 55 lbs in my last pregnancy. It didn't help that I was on bed rest for almost half the pregnancy but I won't let that happen again. The weight gain ended up causing other health problems (nerve damage and pain for 2.5 years) not to mention the crushed self esteem so this time I'm really staying on top of it.

Good news. My doctor approved the Yogi Bedtime tea that I love so much. It has a warning on the label for pregnant or lactating women but she says that's just to protect their own liability and that it will have no affect whatsoever on my pregnancy. 

She said most herbal teas should be fine so I'm sipping those to prevent myself from snacking.


----------



## Ferne

When is your next appt. Sunshine? See, I REALLY have a bad memory.


----------



## Sunshine12

Ferne said:


> When is your next appt. Sunshine? See, I REALLY have a bad memory.

lol, its catching!

My 20 week scan is a week tomorrow (20th). Im looking forward to seeing baby again but Im apprehensive because obviously its when they can pick up issues with bubba. x


----------



## sadie

Excellent! Two appts tomorrow! 

Any other herbal tea recommendations? i need to start on one....

Anyone see the business of being born? Makes me want to have a natural birth with a midwife, here in my own apt! Made me burst into tears like 5x!! My doctor was featured in it....


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Excellent! Two appts tomorrow!
> 
> Any other herbal tea recommendations? i need to start on one....
> 
> Anyone see the business of being born? Makes me want to have a natural birth with a midwife, here in my own apt! Made me burst into tears like 5x!! My doctor was featured in it....

Ive heard about The business of being born Sadie but Im not sure where to get my hands on it as Id love to see it.

I was watching One Born Every Minute last night (and crying too!) and its kind of made me even surer that I want to try a water birth. I was originally sure I wanted an epidural so water birth was out but Ive been thinking about water birth for a while and saw one last night and its really reassured me that its the type of birth that I might want. x 

xx


----------



## sadie

ok, here is the right one. ready to go dancing and drink champagne!


----------



## Sunshine12

Which babe are you?!


----------



## sadie

brunette, but i am trying to post my bump! :)


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> brunette, but i am trying to post my bump! :)

Wow, you dont look 42!

Your hair is so shiny too. I look like shit compared to you! lol

When I eventually get my OH to take a bump pic Im going to post a picture of Jessica Alba instead of me and hope you wont notice!! :rofl:


----------



## sadie

ok, got the pic to post on my above post. i think.

anyway, how long until you feel the benefits of the iron? 
One born every minute is on this saturday. i am going to try to catch it. I dont know if I could do a natural birth, if they'd let me use the birthing center at my dr's hospital. I will ask, tho the pain seems torturous, tho the high immediately afterwards makes it seem all worth it....


----------



## sadie

thanks! but that pic was from a few years ago, tho I do have naturally very shiny hair. :)
I hope I pass that on to my little lambchop!


----------



## Sunshine12

Fabby bump!! 

Iron might take a few weeks (particularly if I continue forgetting to take it! lol)

Yes, it does seem very painful based on the screams from last nights programme. I still cant for the life of me see how I can get a baby out of "there" TBH. It doesnt seem feasable at this point in time. Im in agony when I get a pap smear for god sake!!

Enjoy your evening. Its 1am so I best go to bed. (Im turning night into day at the moment! lol) 
x


----------



## sadie

Me neither (squeezing out of the V).

Have a good night!


----------



## Ferne

SADIE, YOU ARE ADORBS! That is a cuuuute bump.


----------



## Sunshine12

Thinking of you today Ferne! xxx


----------



## Ferne

Thanks Sunshine!


----------



## sadie

keep us posted ladies! xoxo


----------



## Sunshine12

Mine isnt till next Friday.

Sadie, when do you get the rest of your results? x


----------



## sadie

Maybe monday or tuesday, bu we are not concerned. 
I posted something in the pregancy club section, need advice for my wedding... if you have any to offer, please share!!

Any word on the body pillow Ferne, Lilmama?


----------



## Sunshine12

Did you read the thread that Rigi started on Pregnancy Club. I actually feel sick. :(


----------



## sadie

No,, but thanks for the warning.. I think I am going to avoid it.


----------



## StarSign

:wave: ladies...we've had our first real storm of the winter. Not complaining as it's been a mild winter so far, I just want the mildness to come back :haha: So Sadie, that's how you keep your sexy, eh?? I guess I gotta get a maternity hot-mamma dress. We do have an event to go to in March....:flower:

So, here's my lumps..erhm, bumps. I tried to label the pics. I'm seeing progression actually:thumbup: Hard to do that when things are happening gradually.


Spoiler


----------



## Sunshine12

Gorgeous bump piccies Starsign!!!x


----------



## Ferne

Had the amnio done. He had a soft marker for down's and so we discussed it and went ahead with it. I'm wondering if taking a bath is ok? Anybody know?


----------



## Ferne

Starsign! These are terrific shots. You can really see the progression and you look fantastic.


----------



## Sunshine12

Hi Ferne

Edited because Sadie answered the bath question (cross posts). I hope you are ok hun. x 

I hope you dont mind me asking but what soft markers did they look for? The reason Im wondering is that my midwife told me today that they wont check for my soft markers at my scan which makes me wonder why Im getting a 20 scan in the first place as I thought that was the point of having one?? Bit worrying. xx


----------



## sadie

No bath after an amnio! Just lay down and relax. I even read no cooking, etc. Stay off of your feet. 

My 'dress' is just a gap turtleneck that i pulled down over my butt! :)

Love the pics SS! It is so much fun to see the progression! And a nice photo spread for baby!


----------



## sadie

From my columbia university medical center directions:
Post Amnio. " For 48 hours after your procedure, we request that you avoid any vigorous activity, heavy lifting(greater than 20lbs), sexual intercourse, use of tampons, tub baths, and swimming."


----------



## sadie

The 20w scan is an anatomy scan, for me. jan 24th. 

Woohoo, I am going to florida in february for 5 days of sun and relaxation. School is closed for winter break so I get to escape the cold!


----------



## Ferne

Thanks guys. I just woke up from a short nap. I'm taking it easy. Nothing so far but I did take a bath. I called my doctor's office and they said it was ok. It relaxes me and I really needed a nap but have a really hard time sleeping during the day. It helped.

BTW - I used to nap ALL the time before I had a baby. It's crazy. It's happened to my friends as well but after kids, we have a hard time sleeping deeply day or night.


----------



## Ferne

Hi Sunshine,
There was a small bright white spot on his heart called and Echogenic Intracardiac Focus. It's pretty common. One of my friend's daughters had one and she is a perfect 5-year old today.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echogenic_intracardiac_focus

I'm just a worry wart. And so I went ahead and did the amnio. My doctor is an neonatologist so she did it immediately after I asked. She's done over 500 and none have resulted in a miscarriage. That was comforting.


----------



## Ferne

And, Sunshine, they didn't tell me about any of the other soft markers so I don't know what any of the others are. I do know that they looked for symmetry between the two halves of the brain, the length of the limbs -looking for a short femur or humerus, they check the circumference of the head and stomach, they check the nt fold again, the nasal bone, they look for a cleft lip/palate. 

Don't know if any of this helps.

The amnio was a little nerve racking. It was short but felt like a long time. They took two vials of fluid and I remember them telling me, "Take a breath" because I was holding mine as I watch the needle go in on the ultrasound screen. And it's Friday the 13th, no less.


----------



## sadie

Hi Ferne. i couldnt watch it at all! 

And as for naps, I have always taken naps, from when i was a young coming home after school to the present day. I am hoping to nap when baby naps! They wake like every 3 hours, no?

And Ferne and SS and whoever else has a lo, i posted and got a lot of great feedback on the ergo carrier.... Do you agree? I also think i want a moby. Thoughts?


----------



## Ferne

Good morning Sadie,

Seriously, I used to be a world champion and the afternoon snooze. Now, not so much. Sure I could snooze when the baby was small (because you aren't getting sleep unless you do snooze) but whilst pregnant/being a new mom I think you develop super-sonic hearing. I am the lightest sleeper now (wasn't before - heck, I lived in NYC and could sleep through trash collection, drunk people coming home from the bar at night, etc.) I have a mild cold/flu and so my husband told me to sleep in. I'm up at 6am because our fan was making a weird noise - and my shrinking bladder. 

You will develop super-sonic hearing as well.


----------



## Ferne

Re: pillow. I haven't found one but I haven't looked properly either. I've been bunching up a throw blanket and using that to prop up my stomach or back (wherever I need it). It's easier to move under the blankets than a pillow. I remember in my last pregnancy that moving the pillow(s) under the blanket to a new position was a real pain in the ass. The throw blanket is easier. It may not be enough as I get bigger though.

I read on one thread where one mom, I believe it was JUNEBUG (who is 2 months ahead), was still sleeping on her stomach. I am able to sleep sort of on my stomach/side by propping my abdomen up with the throw. It's pretty comfortable. So I'm going to continue to use that for now because it is easier.


----------



## Ferne

Carriers - I didn't do so well with those. My daughter had GERD - not diagnosed properly until she was 3 months and then we had to wait 12 weeks to get into a GI specialist at the Children's Hospital to get her properly medicated (her pediatrician would only take her so far). She didn't like the carriers - probably because of the GERD. I do need to find one that works for this baby though (if he has GERD, we'll recognize it immediately and get him properly medicated ASAP so we can use the carrier).

I can't remember the 3 brands that I have but I will pull them out of storage and let you know. I remember that 2 of them put too much stress on my shoulders and back. They were cute though. One was a wrap like the Moby - My husband could get it to work well but I didn't have the patience. I've never been good at those types of things so I need a carrier that I just put on and then plop the baby in.

This time I'm going to find one that helps distribute the weight around my body better. I've always heard great things about the Baby Bjorn but I'm on the hunt as well.


----------



## sadie

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/851720-bjorn-vs-ergo-do-you-use-moby-june-birth-2.html

Eeryone seems to not be satisfied with the bjorn


----------



## StarSign

You guys are so nice...thank you for the compliments. :) Re the carriers, I'm partial to the Moby because it's easy to adjust the shoulders. My first grew very fast, very early and was a real clinger, so I had to carry for long and heavier. The Moby allowed me to compensate through all the stages. With the Bjorn (which both me and DH wore), I could only go so long because the shoulder straps would start digging. But, as far as putting the baby in- it's pretty 1-person friendly. 

Me- I'm going to start with the Moby. I found some other cool ways to wrap the baby on my back, so I'm def going to practice doing those too. Once you learn how to do a Moby-based wrap, all is good. I'm glad they have videos now too.


----------



## Bats11

Hi ladies ive noticed alot of girl babies are due in june, are any of you expecting a boy??


----------



## Ferne

Hi Bats!
I've got a boy coming on June 12.


----------



## sadie

Ferne, i hope you went back to bed!!! Too early for you to be up!

atm, it is 22 degrees here in NYC (-6 or so c) yuck.

And I am having a girl!


----------



## Ferne

I'm having a hard time sleeping. My doctor said that our hormones are most active at night so that is why, in addition to the discomfort, pregnant women struggle with insomnia. She suggested Benadryl, which I took Friday night to calm down after the amnio.

Last night I woke up and was waiting to feel the baby. I realized that I didn't really feel him at all yesterday, which isn't out of the ordinary BUT, because of the amnio, I'm more paranoid.

So I got up, made some coffee and drank some hoping to get him hopping. Didn't work. Went back to bed a couple hours later.

I haven't had any side effects of the amnio but how do you know that the baby is ok? It's nerve racking.


----------



## Sunshine12

Hun, Im sure baby is just fine. Ive been told that its not until 28 weeks that you should feel the baby every day. I post alot on 2nd tri and loads of the ladies there at 23/24 weeks say that baby doesnt always make an appearance every day and sometimes they just have lazy days where they dont make their presence known. Dont worry hun. 

p.s im having trouble sleeping too. xx


----------



## Ferne

Thanks Sunshine. That's reassuring to read.


----------



## StarSign

For me, I use the dopplar for sanity checks. I also second sunshine....


----------



## sadie

I third sunshine and second starsign. I use my doppler about every other day for only five seconds. As soon as i hear the hb, i turn it off. i dont feel the flutter every day and so i need some reassurance. 

I am crap at sleeping too. I wake up 3x to pee and have a hard time falling back asleep during at least one of those visits to the br. Always tired.

Today i stayed in all day except for a dog walk and a visit to the supermarket. Dont want to go outside because it is freezing, and so part of me is questioning if i am depressed/sad. I know i am emotional bc i am pregnant, but I have no motivation on the weekend... Perhaps i am just tired.

Where is Ellie?


----------



## sadie

I third sunshine and second starsign. I use my doppler about every other day for only five seconds. As soon as i hear the hb, i turn it off. i dont feel the flutter every day and so i need some reassurance. 

I am crap at sleeping too. I wake up 3x to pee and have a hard time falling back asleep during at least one of those visits to the br. Always tired.

Today i stayed in all day except for a dog walk and a visit to the supermarket. Dont want to go outside because it is freezing, and so part of me is questioning if i am depressed/sad. I know i am emotional bc i am pregnant, but I have no motivation on the weekend... Perhaps i am just tired.

Where is Ellie?


----------



## Sunshine12

Probably just tired Sadie. Im still in my pyjamas and its 9pm!! I sometimes dont go out for days at a time. Im definately an indoors person. OH is an outdoors person! He went out to climb a mountain this morning. I played Batman on the Wii. :rofl:


----------



## sadie

Batman?! Cant imagine. I assume you had to chase down bad people. 

I am constantly on my ipad. Best purchase ever. I never even turn on my laptop anymore! i play bejeweled blitz, family feud, suduko, poker, etc. Complete time waster. 

I like the idea of climbing a mountain, but not if it is soooo cold.


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Batman?! Cant imagine. I assume you had to chase down bad people.
> 
> I am constantly on my ipad. Best purchase ever. I never even turn on my laptop anymore! i play bejeweled blitz, family feud, suduko, poker, etc. Complete time waster.
> 
> I like the idea of climbing a mountain, but not if it is soooo cold.

Its a Batman Lego game for kids (lol). My 6 year old nephew plays it when he is here and I got addicted!

I play loads of poker. Im a texas holdem addict! 

Im not convinced if Id like an Ipad or not. I dont like my touch screen phone and I reckon It would frustrate me too! 

I do climb the odd mountain but now Im pregnant its not my cup of tea. I climbed the 26th highest Munro last year which was a bit of an achievement given that Im normally a lazy arse!! 

p.s Did I mention that my baby is now kicking? Started last night. Cant remember if I mentioned it or not. Sorry if I already did. x


----------



## sadie

Kicking! How exciting!! I feel the little flutter now and then, but nothing major. Must be so nice!

The ipad is big so the touch pad is so easy and it is so convenient. My iphone still annoys the f out of me....


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Kicking! How exciting!! I feel the little flutter now and then, but nothing major. Must be so nice!
> 
> The ipad is big so the touch pad is so easy and it is so convenient. My iphone still annoys the f out of me....

Me too!

Yes, ive been feeling fluttery stuff for about a week and a half but put it down to wind! I went to bed last night really early as my anaemia is knackering me out at times but I ended up being kept away because the baby starting kicking. At first I wasnt sure if it was baby or not but the tapping feelings became really obvious and went on for ages. It was pretty cool. They arent outside kicks so OH cant feel them but I can!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I'm here!!! :wave: I've been really busy and exhausted this week, so there's been little else other than work and sleep. I have been lurking though, reading the daily updates on my phone before going to sleep.

My next scan is a week from tomorrow (1/23) and we're hoping that LO will cooperate and let us learn the gender. I also have the next OB appointment then, so DH will be coming with me to both.

Yesterday, I went maternity clothes shopping with two friends which was a lot of fun. The morning was bridal dresses for one of my oldest and closest friends, so emotions were already high. I was exhausted by the time we ate lunch and got to the maternity store but am so glad we did it. I think I would have given up out of frustration and tiredness if not for them. I left the store with 3 pants and 4 tops, so I should be good for the rest of winter and 2nd trimester. I'm saving the rest of my gift cards until the spring or until I have a particular event that I need to dress for.

The sizes at the store were REALLY bothering me. Pre-preg, I was a 4-6 (US sizes). With Motherhood Maternity clothes, I was wearing size Large pants and tops! I know I've gotten a bit "chubby" in addition to my bump, but seriously! But I'm really not stressing about the sizes. The clothes fit comfortably and I know I'm looking good in them. Who cares what the tag inside says?

Sleep has been tough for me and I think it's been worse this week what with my being so run-down and DH being sick. I haven't had any trouble falling asleep but really struggle with going back to sleep if I wake up in the middle of the night. Mostly it's been DH's snoring/breathing that does me in, so I've taken to sleeping with earplugs. HEAVEN!

I started putting together a registry through Babies-R-Us this past week, just piece by piece. After looking for reviews on Consumer Reports and going off of recommendations from friends, I think I've picked out the first basics - crib, travel system, etc. Once we learn the gender, I'll pick the bedding and let the rest go from there. I'm not doing a lot along gender lines, but there are subtle differences with patterns where I may choose differently.

Now for dinner and an early night! I'll try to join in more this week, promise!


----------



## StarSign

For those for whom it's the 2nd time around or more- are you doing registries? My thinking...I will do it for some items at BabiesRUs and some other place maybe, but not for sake of a shower, rather for the total discount and notification on recalls, sales, etc. What are you guys thinking/doing?


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Our neighbors just swung by and asked if I knew of anyone who could make use of a changing table. (They didn't know I was pregnant.) I said "Yes, me!" And they brought over a beautiful oak changing table that's in great condition. I'll have to re-think the decor, since I had been planning on dark wood furniture, but am perfectly happy to make the shift. Now we just need to clear the hallway upstairs so DH and I can move the piece into the nursery.


----------



## Sunshine12

Ellie Bellie said:


> Our neighbors just swung by and asked if I knew of anyone who could make use of a changing table. (They didn't know I was pregnant.) I said "Yes, me!" And they brought over a beautiful oak changing table that's in great condition. I'll have to re-think the decor, since I had been planning on dark wood furniture, but am perfectly happy to make the shift. Now we just need to clear the hallway upstairs so DH and I can move the piece into the nursery.

How great is that!! Nice one! x


----------



## sadie

Score for Ellie!

I am getting a bassinet from a friend of mine. We are not buying furniture until I get to Italy....

i do plan on creating a resgistry through amazon (i think) because on there you can add items from many different stores. I have to investigate further but it sounded like a good idea. i am only going to list the basic things we will need here for the first two months, andnthen some clothing items for after that point, as well. 

i dont know if I will have a shower. its a little bit of a superstition 'for us' to have one here, so I dont know what my mom and sisters will plan..... Silly, i know.


----------



## sadie

Sunshine, do you play texas holdem on the app for the iphone? By zinga?


----------



## sadie

StarSign said:


> For those for whom it's the 2nd time around or more- are you doing registries? My thinking...I will do it for some items at BabiesRUs and some other place maybe, but not for sake of a shower, rather for the total discount and notification on recalls, sales, etc. What are you guys thinking/doing?

What other stores are there? Help.


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Sunshine, do you play texas holdem on the app for the iphone? By zinga?

I used to but my phone signal crap in my new house and always crashes. I still play Zinga on Facebook though (think it all links to the same thing) but mainly play on PKR.com. I used to play on Full Tilt all the time until they got shut down for investigation by the FBI!! Grrrr. 

I dont play for money any more now that Im not working. Is it Zinga you play? x


----------



## sadie

Zinga, via facebook but onmy ipad thru their app. and I used to love full tilt!!


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Zinga, via facebook but onmy ipad thru their app. and I used to love full tilt!!

Me too!! Was gutted when they closed it down!


----------



## StarSign

sadie said:


> What other stores are there? Help.


Target
Pottery Barn Kids
The Bump.com
Wal-mart (torn on even listing this one..:wacko:)
Land of Nod
Right Start
Buy, Buy, Baby
JCPenny

For convenience and ease of gift-cards and locations, I used Target and BabiesRUs. Pricing was similar and sales were great savings. The other places, I went to with Gift Certs.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I'm going with StarSign on the registries: Babies-R-Us and Target seem to be the easiest. They also have a good selection of reasonably priced items. Pottery Barn and Buy Buy Baby (just the spelling makes me cringe!) are significantly more expensive and for no readily discernible reason other than branding. 

My philosophy with registries is that I wouldn't register for something unless I was actually willing to go out and pay fully for it myself. I'm not looking to "make out" with getting more expensive items because other people may get them as gifts. It was the same with wedding registries. I was really turned off by some friends/family who registered for items that were exorbitantly expensive and that they would never buy themselves. $125 for an everyday dinner plate? $65 for baby's "coming home" outfit? I feel like that's imposing on others' generosity.

Much of what I'm registering for is more a checklist for myself rather than a wish list for others. I certainly appreciate any gifts that people want to give us, but don't expect anything. We'd still be having this baby and getting the necessary items either way!


----------



## sadie

I think that depends, ellie. I have a couple of people that want to buy us an expensive gift because it will help us out and they have the $, so I will add those to the registry to let them 'surprise' us. (the stroller is the biggie)


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Sadie - you would register for a stroller anyways, right? Are you going to register for an extra expensive stroller on the off-chance that these people buy it for you? I don't mean that you shouldn't have a broad price range of items on the registry - I've got the crib and travel system listed on there and they're quite pricey. It's more that I wouldn't register for a more expensive (fill in the blank) than I would buy for myself. Does that make sense? I wouldn't register for the Mercedes Benz of baby gear when I'd only be willing to pay for the Honda myself - either way, I'd still be getting a car.


----------



## sadie

I understand what you're saying. I am definitely registering for a more expensive stroller because I was told to add some "high quality" items for them to choose from. No way would we spend that much for a stroller, but they want to, which is why I will add it to the list. (at their request!)
I think people are happy to buy us gifts; everyone has their own budget, so it's nice to give the gift givers a range of price tags to choose from. Reminds me of the holidays and birthdays. there are some things that I wouldn't buy for myself, so I provide that list to others to choose from or to come up with their own gift. Dunno. That's just me.


*We aren't listing furniture because I will be moving across the ocean. So, the stroller-combo is the only big thing I can think we will need atm...


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Sadie - I think that's a big point as well, these people ASKED to get you something more expensive. I'm all for having some splurges in there as well, since it's a bit of a treat as well. I've known people who EXPECT the expensive things from others and don't seem to really appreciate what others can actually afford to give. When it comes down to it, do you really NEED everything on the registry? Of course not! But it's all about balance.

I spoke with my parents this evening and they indicated that they'd want to help with some of the furniture, etc. Mom said that she also viewed grandparents as getting more of the splurge items for the baby, extra things that are more fun. 

I'm going to visit with them in 2 weekends and she said she'd like to go over the registry and maybe pick out some things then. We'll hopefully know the gender by then, so it should be easier to make decisions. Mom will be recovering from a hip replacement (surgery's tomorrow) so we'll be poking around on the internet together, while Dad's in charge of research with Consumer Reports.


----------



## lilmamatoW

StarSign said:


> For those for whom it's the 2nd time around or more- are you doing registries? My thinking...I will do it for some items at BabiesRUs and some other place maybe, but not for sake of a shower, rather for the total discount and notification on recalls, sales, etc. What are you guys thinking/doing?

Not doing a registry. I think it's a bit much if you've done it once before and you've been "showered" before. I usually don't see it for second babies.


----------



## lilmamatoW

Ellie Bellie said:


> Sadie - I think that's a big point as well, these people ASKED to get you something more expensive. I'm all for having some splurges in there as well, since it's a bit of a treat as well. I've known people who EXPECT the expensive things from others and don't seem to really appreciate what others can actually afford to give. When it comes down to it, do you really NEED everything on the registry? Of course not! But it's all about balance.
> 
> I spoke with my parents this evening and they indicated that they'd want to help with some of the furniture, etc. Mom said that she also viewed grandparents as getting more of the splurge items for the baby, extra things that are more fun.
> 
> I'm going to visit with them in 2 weekends and she said she'd like to go over the registry and maybe pick out some things then. We'll hopefully know the gender by then, so it should be easier to make decisions. Mom will be recovering from a hip replacement (surgery's tomorrow) so we'll be poking around on the internet together, while Dad's in charge of research with Consumer Reports.

I think you should register for everything and anything that you desire. For a couple reasons, give your gift-givers a lot of options and later when your shower is all done, you can go to "complete" your registry and buy items for yourself and you can usually receive a discount for those items that are left on your registry. We got a lot of items, some big-ticket ones too, from the completion discount for baby #1.


----------



## StarSign

Ladies, take a look at this portable bassinet. I thought I was done/set on how we'd have LO in our room for the first couple of months, but instead of the crib, or lowering rail on baby bed, or IN our bed, I'm really thinking I'm going to give this a go!! It also helps finicky babies and those with acid-reflux/GERD :thumbup:
https://www.fisher-price.com/img/product_shots/R6070_b_1.jpg
https://reviews.fisher-price.com/6194/51903/reviews.htm?page=2


----------



## Sunshine12

That looks cute Starsign. Very good reviews.

Im going to use a Moses basket (not sure what you guys call that.) 

Have you guys thought about how long (if at all) baby will be in your room? I know that its recommended 6 months because it reduces SIDS but Im planning on baby being in our room for about 2 months then moving to nursery (obviously that may change depending on how I feel once little on is here) 

Nursery is really big so Im having a double bed in it as well as cot bed for baby so I can sleep in there if I want to (and might be easier whilst Im breastfeeding and maybe want to sleep in babys room sometimes.) x


----------



## StarSign

The Moses basket is basically a bassinet without legs in the US.

My LO was terrified even at 3mos at being alone. But, I pushed the issue at 9mos. Our room is big, so she was in her own bed, but just in eye line sight of us. I think you give it a go and see what happens. I was a working USA Mom, so I only had the first 3 months really to get her in rhythm and get myself back into working mode. However, since I was breastfeeding, it saved my sanity not to have to go all the way down the hall. I could feed her then re-snuggle with my human bed warmer DH :thumbup:


----------



## lilmamatoW

I'm not one for sleeping in the same room with the baby. #1 came home and went straight to her room in her crib so I suspect we will do the same thing with #2. To this day, #1 can't sleep with anyone else in a bed. Kind of thankful for it, actually.


----------



## Sunshine12

StarSign said:


> The Moses basket is basically a bassinet without legs in the US.
> *
> My LO was terrified even at 3mos at being alone.* But, I pushed the issue at 9mos. Our room is big, so she was in her own bed, but just in eye line sight of us. I think you give it a go and see what happens. I was a working USA Mom, so I only had the first 3 months really to get her in rhythm and get myself back into working mode. However, since I was breastfeeding, it saved my sanity not to have to go all the way down the hall. I could feed her then re-snuggle with my human bed warmer DH :thumbup:

Thats partly why Im worried about having baby in my room at all as I dont want him/her becoming fearful of being on its own or feeling dependant on me being there in order to sleep. My sister put both her babies in their own room straight away and they were perfect sleepers. I guess Ill just have to wait and see. Thanks hun.x


----------



## Ferne

Amnio results still not in. This is getting nerve racking. Apparently, the lab didn't receive them until yesterday (they were supposed to have received them on Friday).


----------



## Sunshine12

Ferne said:


> Amnio results still not in. This is getting nerve racking. Apparently, the lab didn't receive them until yesterday (they were supposed to have received them on Friday).

Goodness thats terrible you are having to wait Ferne. Have they said how long it might be now the lab have them?? x


----------



## Ferne

I called yesterday for the results and that's when they told me that they weren't received until Mon. I called today and left a message for a nurse to call me back. Still waiting...


----------



## Sunshine12

Ferne said:


> I called yesterday for the results and that's when they told me that they weren't received until Mon. I called today and left a message for a nurse to call me back. Still waiting...

Thats ridiculous when they must know how nervous you must be. Keep us posted. xxx


----------



## sadie

Very annoying Ferne. Might the lab have been closed yesterday because of the holiday or isnthe delay due to the time the amnio was performed? 
i'm sorry you have to deal with the stress of waiting.

@StarSign- great reviews and it's cute, too. 

@Sunshine- I plan to have baby in my bedroom with me (OH will be with me for the first two weeks, then he goes home. i join him approx 8 weeks after birth)

in Italy, baby's room is right next to ours so I guess we will see how baby is doing once we arrive to a new home.


is it true that babies will breastfeed every 2-3 hours? For how long does that schedule last for? I'd like to bf for about 4-6 months. I hope!

Also, anyone have exoerience with flying with a newborn? Is the basic rule 8 weeks after birth that they can fly? (due to immunity issues)

Thanks.


----------



## Ferne

Got the initial test results. The doctor apparently called the WRONG number this morning and left a message there - I told the front desk that they had the wrong number for me last month but I guess they never corrected it. 

The initial results are all good. 

Thanks AGAIN for your support everybody! It really helped me a lot.


----------



## sadie

Woohoo! Great news, Ferne!! :)


----------



## Ferne

Thanks Sadie! I'll sleep a little better tonight...I hope.


----------



## Sunshine12

Great new Ferne. Really happy for you. xx

Sadie, Im sure they can fly prior to that but if you can wait till 8 weeks its probably better. How are you working it for your OH coming over (i.e knowing when to or is he coming over in advance and just staying till you have baby?) 

Re breastfeeding, yes I believe so but depends on baby. Im going to express if I can (after 6/8 weeks) sometimes so that OH can do feeds too. 

Ive had no more kicks since the first time a few days ago. I wish this baby would be a bit more consistent! lol


----------



## Ferne

Thanks Sunshine! 

I'm still not sleeping. How about you guys?


----------



## Sunshine12

Im not getting to sleep and waking in the night more regularly (more pee breaks too). Ive only just got up (its 11.30am) so Im fine sleeping in the morning but its drifting off and staying that way thats a nightmare.

I normally sleep on my tummy but its getting uncomfortable and I find trying to sleep on my left is not at all comfortable but I need to get into the habit before I get bigger!


----------



## StarSign

*Ferne*- yippeee for the great preliminary news!! I'm sure all will be well with your little guy.

*Sadie*- I'm totally sold on getting that little rocker because it's so portable and it can be used all over the house and taken easily when traveling. Yes, it's true they feed that often in the beginning because their little tummy is about the size of a walnut when they come out!! My DD had that schedule for 2-3 months. This made it really hard initially because as soon as you finish feeding (about 20-45minutes), settle the baby...it's 1.5 hours later and the process starts again in 30-45 minutes. Hardly time to do much in-between. That's why when the sleep deprivation started, I refused to make myself navigate the long hallway to leave our suite and get to the other room. But with that little rocker, at least the baby should be happy in their own space so Momma can breathe!
*
Sunshine*- I'm doing a similar program not only so DH can help, but so the nanny/sitter can feed the baby when I go back to work.

AFM, I'm still sleeping on pillow island. My left hip has been pretty achy of recent, so maybe hips are spreading. Too bad, since I'm "supposed" to have a c-sect b/c with my first I never fully dilated. But, hey! hopefully I'll get some bigger hips out of this yet... :)


----------



## Ferne

Thanks StarSign! 

I'll probably get another cosleeper.

I used this one (see photo) last time but I gave it away to a friend and told her she could pass it along.

One of my favorite things to do was to watch her sleep. I should have gone to sleep as soon as I put her to sleep. But when those little infants are sleeping, they're absolutely mezmerizing. 

I also preferred her sleeping right beside me because I was CRAZY paranoid. 3 weeks before my daughter was born, my husband's stepbrother's son (that's a mouthful) died of SIDS. So I would wake up to put my hand on her little chest all night to make sure she was breathing. It comforted me to have her very close to me.

Starsign is correct. You don't have much time between feeds. In fact, in addition to waking her every 3 hours to feed, I was instructed to pump every 2 hours. My DD was having a hard time feeding. First they told me that I wasn't producing enough milk. So I was told to pump every 2 hours for about 2 weeks. After pumping and then cleaning all the equipment, waking her up to eat and then hushing her back to sleep. I had about a 45 minutes until I needed to pump again. It was miserable.

Turned out it wasn't my breast milk, she had GERD. If this baby ends up having GERD as well then I will give that little bed Sadie found a try.
 



Attached Files:







cosleeper.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## StarSign

Ferne said:


> Thanks StarSign!
> 
> I'll probably get another cosleeper.
> 
> I used this one (see photo) last time but I gave it away to a friend and told her she could pass it along.
> 
> One of my favorite things to do was to watch her sleep. I should have gone to sleep as soon as I put her to sleep. But when those little infants are sleeping, they're absolutely mezmerizing.
> 
> I also preferred her sleeping right beside me because I was CRAZY paranoid. 3 weeks before my daughter was born, my husband's stepbrother's son (that's a mouthful) died of SIDS. So I would wake up to put my hand on her little chest all night to make sure she was breathing. It comforted me to have her very close to me.
> 
> Starsign is correct. You don't have much time between feeds. In fact, in addition to waking her every 3 hours to feed, I was instructed to pump every 2 hours. My DD was having a hard time feeding. First they told me that I wasn't producing enough milk. So I was told to pump every 2 hours for about 2 weeks. After pumping and then cleaning all the equipment, waking her up to eat and then hushing her back to sleep. I had about a 45 minutes until I needed to pump again. It was miserable.
> 
> Turned out it wasn't my breast milk, she had GERD. If this baby ends up having GERD as well then I will give that little bed Sadie found a try.

I was so going to get the co-sleeper with my first...then I saw that a regular crib could do just the same. Look athttps://4.bp.blogspot.com/-qO6omnB_NSc/TreWiy33lII/AAAAAAAACas/a9HYy0e4qgY/s640/389958_10150930927915565_729415564_22049014_1145530191_n.jpg.
But, that little co-sleeper bed is oh so cute... Ahem, no more ideas please:coffee: J/K. But seriously, as far as SIDS goes, I think I got some insight on my own. Since my DD grew so fast, I felt like I was walking on a tilt. So about 2 years after her birth, I saw a chiropractor for the first time in my life..and during all of their talking about how the spine works with carrying all the vitals needed in life (air, nerve signals, communication to the brain) and how back-sleeping helps that, I had an ah-ha!! 

When you put a new-born on their tummy, their spins and bones are not nearly solidified, so it's easy for their spines to collapse in on itself and shut-off blood supply. This is why it works so much better to keep them on their backs so their spine is not in jeopordy:dohh:. Anyways, that made sense to me. But I kept checking too during those early weeks and I prolly still will with the next:thumbup:


----------



## sadie

Wow. So many things to think about! I dont know if I should get one of those sleeper things and bring it with me (under the plane) or just look for things online and tell OH what he needs to pick up before we arrive. I tuink the latter is the wiser, easier choice.

Final amnio results came back today and they said that all is normal. I believe age isnt the biggest factor, just genes, andlifetime of goodnhealth, good eating habits, fitness level etc all play apart in the health of our eggs. My doctor and a dr. friend both disagree, but I think i am on to something. I dont care what research says! 

Anyway, breast pump recommendations? The whole bf thing is weird to me, but i really want to do it. I think its important for the baby.

So, ellie is in maryland, ferne once lived in NY, Starsign and Lilmama are in illinois.... Sunshine is in europe... Who is rooting for the Giants? Ellie, are you in favor of the Ravens? I only watch football during the playoffs, and am surprised NY made it thus far... We shall see how it plays out!

As for OH being here during delivery, I guess doctor will have to monitor me closely and we will play it by ear and OH will have to be on alert! He runs his own business so somehow he will have to figure it out. i think i'd be really annoyed if he isnt here for the delivery. As it is, he was only here for one appt which was only appt because i requested it so he could see the baby at 11 weeks. Once baby is born, he plans to stay for at least 2 weeks.... 

It still amazes me that I am pregnant.


----------



## Sunshine12

I certainly hope that lifestyle doesnt play a huge part in whether baby has defects or not. I smoked 20 cigarettes a day for the last 20 years (not now though), havent set foot in a gym for 20 years, drink too much alcohol (not now either) and have a terrible diet . Im not overweight or anything and actually look young for my age but Im definately not healthy and havent been since I was in my late teens! I used to think that would play a part in the actual getting pregnant bit but I got pregnant after one solitary attempt so Im not convinced by that now either!! I wouldnt imagine that unhealthy eggs wouldnt make it to fertilisation in the first place. Who knows eh! 

Glad your results came back clear. Fab news. 

Im going to get an electric breast pump. I dont think I would have the patience for a manual one. Medela are meant to be good. x

xxx


----------



## Ferne

I rented one (breast pump) last time. I know what you're thinking, "Gross! " But it's not what you think; you buy the tubes/valves/etc. and anything else that your breast milk would touch. They are thoroughly sanitized. You can get them from the hospital or a specialty store that has breast feeding equipment. It was industrial strength! 

BTW- It's disturbing to see your nipples during the pumping. You've been warned.

It's good for the baby and I think everybody should try - my DD would not take to the nipple (probably due to GERD - she hated anything to do with eating) so bf did not work. I pumped for awhile.

Not being able to breastfeed felt like the biggest failure of my life. I'm don't think breastfeeding is necessary - I wasn't breastfed and neither was my husband - BUT I really wanted to do it for my baby. It just didn't work out and I got a bit depressed about that and beat myself up a bit.

Sunshine - I'm in the same boat as you as far as health goes so I'm hoping that we didn't do too much damage.


----------



## sadie

Haha! I was a smoker too (both types of 'tobacco' and loved menthol cigs) and ate lots of sugar! But i really think genes plays a big part. Then for a while, i always had my laptop on my lap and was convinced it dried up my eggies.... But again, genes!

Are pumps generally expensive to buy?

So much to do!

Oh, and btw, I sleep like crap, too. i wake 3 times during the night to pee and then for one of those visits, I am unable to fall back asleep for 1 to 2 hours. SUCKS!


----------



## deafgal

sorry for not posting for awhile. Here's what new for me. 

i am having a girl :) everything looks good (lab works, urine, U/S, etc.) except my blood pressure. it is high so they decided I should do a 24 hrs. urine collection for protein. They are trying find out why my blood pressure is so high. I told them it was high before pregnancy, I lost weight and it seem i managed to bring it back to normal level, or at least I thought I did, so I think I just have high blood pressure. 

So I am trying my best to watch my diet.


----------



## Sunshine12

Deafgal, I hope your blood pressure gets back to normal soon. Congrats on having a girl!!

Ferne - I dont think renting is gross. You can get them here from some doctors and like you say all the bits that go with it are new and sealed. If I can get one from them I will. Not everyone finds it easy to express so Id rather rent one than spend £100 on a new one that wont be used. 

Anyone elses bump getting mega hard and protruding differently than it used to? Mine feels very different over the last week or so. Feels like a preggers belly now rather than a mix of pregnancy, bloat and loose muscle! lol


----------



## sadie

Mine goes through stages. Just tuesday and wednesday it went through a growth spurt, was rock hard, very uncomfortable, and i think i had some ligament pain on my lower left side. I woke up today and it seems like the growth spurt is over, as if my muscles and uterus have adjusted to the larger growing pains.

Ferne, was is the brand of your litter sleeper thing?


----------



## StarSign

Yay, Sadie for the final positive results. The little rocker thing, I'm getting regardless since it's so portable and I can have it all over the house and travel easily with it. Found a few new Moms who also swear by it, too..not just online. Anyways, my belly seems to have pulled in again....but I def still have the cycles of bloat, air, and whatever else. I'm in my maternity gear, but I'm hidden enough where people go- uhhh, you're pregnant??! Eh..

I'm starting to load up my registry. Once we have the scan next week, we'll start our name game I'm sure. I'm sure I'm feeling the baby do flips, but they are sloooowwww rolls. And more so when I hold my hand there. Soon enough, they should hopefully be undeniable...even though I can almost kinda wait for that day because those bladder kicks are NOT cool. lol.


----------



## Ferne

Congrats deafgal! A baby girl! 

Hope your high blood pressure gets worked out.


----------



## Ferne

Sunshine,
I'm still just chubs; my stomach is not hard yet. You're a cantaloupe! How exciting!

Sadie,
The brand is Arm's Reach. I got the mini last time and will do the same this time. It's really nice to have them right beside you (but not IN the bed with you). But, again, it's not good for getting rest and I think the moms that put them in another room probably get more rest. I don't know why but I had to have her sleep RIGHT beside me. And while she'd sleep, I would just stare at her and I couldn't stop. I think it's a biological thing - it's mesmerizing.


----------



## StarSign

Pumps- renting costs equal buying outright if you bf for 6 months+. I used a MiPump..but I wore out the motor after a year. So, I will do a more-proven one for liability, although that cute little pump expressed well. And Ferne's tip be ready for the shock is right.:haha: I had much more regard for cows after pumping...eeks! It's worth it though. My little one didn't get so much as a cold until after I stopped BF. But at some point, they need to build up their immune and not just use Momma's. I switched over to doing vitamin supplements, especially when she did become ill.

Say..I realize that about 5a, if I get up to go to the bathroom...I just can't fall back into deep sleep. Really, what IS that about? I''m decently comfortable, just can't relax again. But, I'm still kinda rested if I get about 7+ hours. I'd like 8.5 ideally though (sigh)


----------



## StarSign

Ferne said:


> ... And while she'd sleep, I would just stare at her and I couldn't stop. I think it's a biological thing - it's mesmerizing.

It's really a miraculous experience isn't it?? However, my stares would turn into:sleep: while looking at mine....:flower: :blush:


----------



## StarSign

and yes, folks..I don't want to do my work today. lol.

Sadie- DH is raised in the Bronx. He's a Giants fan ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

sadie said:


> So, ellie is in maryland, ferne once lived in NY, Starsign and Lilmama are in illinois.... Sunshine is in europe... Who is rooting for the Giants? Ellie, are you in favor of the Ravens? I only watch football during the playoffs, and am surprised NY made it thus far... We shall see how it plays out!

We may be in Ravens territory, but we're Redskins fans as much as anything being from the DC area. But football really isn't my thing. I'll watch the Superbowl, but that's for the commercials and the socializing more than for the actual game.

Now, when baseball season rolls around it's a different story! I was in the Bronx for graduate school, so DH and I are solid Yankees fans all the way. There is a soft spot for the Orioles, but I prefer to support the local minor league team - we have the Saturday season tickets for the Os AA team. I loved that one my clients (also a NYY fan) was quick to point out that my maternity leave coincided with the season so I'd be able to catch the day games. :haha: Meanwhile, I've got a maternity Yankees shirt to get me through the start of the season.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Hooray for all the positive results for everyone! I'm gearing up for Monday's appointments and getting a little nervous but definitely more excited, especially with all the news I'm hearing here.

Sleep is hit-and-miss for me. I don't have any trouble falling asleep and am maybe waking up once in the middle of the night. The big challenge is whether or not I'm able to fall asleep again. Earlier this week, I was up from before 3am until after 6:30 before I went back to sleep. 

I haven't really paid much attention to the firmness of my belly, though I think it's been relatively consistent recently and been kind of firm. It's the rest of my body that's feeling jiggly!

Would you be willing to share links to your registries? I'm interested to see what items people are registering for and to actually be able to talk about the reasons for picking specific things. I'm definitely looking for a sleeping option for the bedroom that can be moved to other places as well.


----------



## Sunshine12

I have a feeling I wont sleep tonight. :( Anomaly scan tomorrow. :wacko:


----------



## StarSign

Hi Ellie-

Although a big generic, the Amazon guide is a good basic checklist with explanations:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/baby/buying-guides/ref=cm_baby_ln_bg

My registry isn't one really for the 1st-time Mom, but I'm adding items which "I wished I'd had/used this with my 1st" or items that have improved since her baby days. Just a few things so far, but you're welcome to view.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/1NPEAXWDINPZT/ref=cm_sw_em_r_br_Q8igpb1PP8VFM_wb


----------



## sadie

Good luck tomorrow Sunshine! Get some photos and post 'em!


----------



## sadie

Starsign, thanks for the link! I love that rubbery seat thing. My friend used them and loved them. 

Ellie, my list is going to be very very small as i dont know what we will do about shipping lots of baby stuff to Italy, so I am going to keep it simple atm. As soon as I register, I will share!

i can guess now that my spoiled rotten dog is going to be a big PITA when baby comes along. i am trying to teach her some new and improved behaviors and its definitely taking some time.

As for sleeping, i am so sick of not having a good night of sleep. I am one of those that needs 8 hours and i am really suffering here with waking 2/3 times a night. And yes, 5 am wake up time is the hardest to fall back asleep after. Today, I came straight home from work and napped for just under 2 hours! I was so tired by the time my last class came in and luckily they had their projects to work on so I didnt have to be all over the room. Child care leave, here I come and it cant come soon enough.


----------



## Sunshine12

Thanks Sadie (see, told you I wouldnt sleep! Its midnight and Im still wide awake!)

Congratulations on being a mango!!!!


----------



## sadie

I just typed an entire post and it disappeared. 

Anyway, sunshine, try counting sheep! Tomorrow is an exciting visit! Dnt be nervous! Your numbers were great and you have little babes to look forward to seeing! So exciting. Mine is next tuesday...

On another ntoe, I just ordered some bathing suits in a size larger than what i normally take....

https://www.heatswimwear.com/index.php?app=ecom&ns=catshow&ref=creation

2 i chose in tankini style and the third in a bikini. The other two models are crystal (inblack, and as the bikini) and then de coral in a tankini, as well as the creation style.... They will arrive just in time for florida in february. I am trying to avoid the maternity style suits!! We shall see if i can pull it off.

Anyone ever hear of fibroids disolving? My colleague had one dissolve and it caused her some pain, but she no longer has it. Part of me think that although I went thru a stretching and pulling ohase early this week, that my belly doesnt seem to have really grown lately. In fact, it almost seems a little bit smaller. Of course, nervous me had to use the doppler today (and every other day). 

Ok time to walk dog, who i(did i write this already or was it in my post that got deleted) is going to be a big PITA once baby comes. She has bad manners and thinks it is all about her. Changing her ways is not easy.

Well, when we get back in, i am having me some ice cream! Yum.


----------



## sadie

Ah, andin my deleted post I also mentioned how great you look as a cantaloupe!


----------



## Ferne

Sunshine! Tomorrow will be SO exciting. You'll get to see your little nugget! 

I can't wait to read about it!


----------



## Destin

Hey ladies....hope you don't mind me popping in. It has a been awhile since I have been on here. I am 18 weeks. Find out the gender Tuesday. I am hoping for a girl. Hope everyone is doing good. I am just sitting here sneezing my head off and my nose is like a water faucet that won't shut off. Driving me nuts! Last night I was so stuffed up couldnt breath, so go figure. Lol. My belly is getting hard and harder for me to bend over to do things now. Can't imagine what it is going to be like in 3rd trimester. Wish it was June!!!


----------



## Ferne

Hi Destin! 
Are you sick? Did you catch the flu? Cold? 
Just wondering because I have pregnancy rhinitis. Got it in my last pregnancy. The only thing that helps is sleeping with your head elevated (I'm practically upright). When your heart and head are at the same level (i.e. when you're laying down), the membranes in your nose swell and it can be pretty uncomfortable.

Let us know the results of your scan! Hope you get your doubleX!


----------



## Quisty

I have some devastating news. I had my 20 week scan today and the results were not good. The baby has spina bifida with severe abnomality of the lower spine. The baby would certainly not be able to ever walk but more concerning, the problems with the spine have also caused problems with the transfer of fluid to and from the brain and the baby could end up with brain damage as well. We will likely be having a termination next week. I feel totally numb.


----------



## Ferne

Quisty, gosh.

There are no words. I am so sorry.


----------



## Destin

Ferne said:


> Hi Destin!
> Are you sick? Did you catch the flu? Cold?
> Just wondering because I have pregnancy rhinitis. Got it in my last pregnancy. The only thing that helps is sleeping with your head elevated (I'm practically upright). When your heart and head are at the same level (i.e. when you're laying down), the membranes in your nose swell and it can be pretty uncomfortable.
> 
> Let us know the results of your scan! Hope you get your doubleX!

Thank you...I don't know if I am coming down with cold or not. I have had stuffy nose for past month that I chalked up to pregnancy...but this is horrible. Cant breathe...., but then it was hard breathing at night with the stuffiness also. I don't know which is worse. I already have to sleep practically sitting up due to heartburn/acid reflux.


----------



## Destin

Quisty said:


> I have some devastating news. I had my 20 week scan today and the results were not good. The baby has spina bifida with severe abnomality of the lower spine. The baby would certainly not be able to ever walk but more concerning, the problems with the spine have also caused problems with the transfer of fluid to and from the brain and the baby could end up with brain damage as well. We will likely be having a termination next week. I feel totally numb.

So sorry Hun...I cant imagine. thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Sunshine12

Quisty I am so sorry to hear your news. 
Thinking of you and your family. xxx


----------



## sadie

Oh Quisty, I am so sorry to hear your news and send my prayers your way.


----------



## greengerbera

Quisty - I just wanted to say how sorry I am at your devastating news. I am thinking of you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## deafgal

I am sorry Quisty :(

I had anatomy scan done on Wednesday at 18 weeks, but they couldn't get her to turn around to see her spine so I have to go back. So we don't know how she is developing yet.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Quisty - I'm so sorry to hear such devastating news! My thoughts are with you and your family. *HUGS*


----------



## StarSign

Quisty, thank you for updating us. So, so, so sorry for you guys having to go through this. Take time to heal :hugs:


----------



## lilmamatoW

Quisty, I am so very very sorry to hear your news. I hope that you are surrounded by those that love you and can care for you at this difficult time.


----------



## Ferne

Has anybody heard from HStein? I wonder how she is doing...


----------



## Sunshine12

Ferne said:


> Has anybody heard from HStein? I wonder how she is doing...

I was wondering too. :shrug: x


----------



## Bats11

Ferne said:


> I'm having a hard time sleeping. My doctor said that our hormones are most active at night so that is why, in addition to the discomfort, pregnant women struggle with insomnia. She suggested Benadryl, which I took Friday night to calm down after the amnio. .

Oh i see is that why, will have to try benadryl, thanks for that.

Anyone having problem with breakouts, i thought it should clear by now, grrr


----------



## sadie

Hi *Bats*! I am having the worst acne. Its ridiculous. I thought about having a facial, but whats really the point? Its all hormonal and nothing external will help!!


As for Hstein, no clue. The last time she checked in, all was going well.


----------



## sadie

Are any of you thinking about going for a 3D scan? No offense, but they kind of creep me out, but I am also slightly interested.... 

I wish peanut would start moving around some. Its great how the 2nd tri is so low maintenance, but at the same time, I'd like some more action, other than constantly needing the bathroom!!


----------



## Sunshine12

No offense intended here either but I cant stand 4d scans. I think the babies look really weird. Needless to say I am definately not getting one!! x


----------



## sadie

Haha. I so agreeeeee. They look like clay people. 

Anyway, good news for those that havent heard - mummymurray72 is pregnant again! Early stages, but all seems good!

xo


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I don't like the 4D scans either and certainly won't pay extra money for them! They do scare me!

My skin has been pretty bad through the pregnancy as well, with it being downright horrid at times. Wasn't there supposed to be a "beautiful glow" or something? I don't recall it being a acne-marred glow. Grr...

We had some snow overnight. DH left early for a day-long workshop, so he only had the opportunity to clear off his own car. I'm holding out for as long as I can before I approach the walk and car myself. There's not much and I'm sure it can be pushed aside pretty easily. I'm supposed to have dinner with the in-laws, so I can't put it off forever. Maybe it will melt and I won't have to shovel or scrape at all?


----------



## Bats11

Sadie your right there is no point getting a facial! 

Ellie, you know what that beautiful glow is? Its the oilyness on our skin, cant really call it beautiful can we?

Sunshine i wouldnt want to get a 3d scan anyway, only because im finding out the gender on the 1st of feb, so i want to leave how he/she looks like till bubs is born.


----------



## Bats11

Ferne any chance putting me up on the front, im due 30th of June. Thank u


----------



## StarSign

No 3D scan for me either....leaving the review of the baby's features for delivery day. I can't even look at the progression pic in my siggie without going:sick: :haha:


----------



## sadie

I agree Bats, I want to save at least one surprise for when my baby girl is born!

I thought our glow was supposed to come from the added blood flow? The acne is horrible and not to gross everyone out, but I am am constantly touching them to make them go away, tho that really makes no difference towards improvement and actually makes them worse!

So, i just did a 30 minute prenatal yoga video. I can see getting bored of it really fast. I love yoga, actually and it was the second time doing the video in over 2 months! I might go to the yoga studio a couple of blocks away tomorrow for their prenatal class. It's only once a week, but that is better than nothing. Then after this posting, I am going to call the gym that keeps emailing me to come back, by offering a 'great' deal. we'll see. I am just so lazy and often tired and it's cold and and and.....

So after yoga, I used this rubber band thing that I bought in November in an effort to tone my arms a bit. I felt the burn so it was worth it, but again, I really need to get back to the gym. My upper body looks like crap.

AFter my sad attempt at exercise, I made myself a delicious smoothie: low fat plain yogurt, a splash of OJ, and fresh, yet frozen strawberries and raspberries. Delish. and healthy! Tonight it's Italian food! a nice plate of pasta, perhaps!


----------



## Bats11

Sadie, i go to the gym & do really light weights, i go atleast twice a week & then try & walk once a week, but at the moment ive got a really painful/pinching lower back pain, driving me crazy.


----------



## Sunshine12

We have started a facebook group. If anyone wants to join could you PM either me, Sadie or Ferne with your full name so we can add you on (although Im not sure how to yet!). Its a secret group so doesnt show up on facebook searches. x


----------



## Bats11

Sunshine i'd luv to, but im not on facebook.


----------



## Ferne

Bats11 said:


> Ferne any chance putting me up on the front, im due 30th of June. Thank u

Hi Bats!
Got you down.


----------



## sadie

Something fun!

https://alabe.com/freechart/

This is spot on for me.... 
I also did it for my baby's due date....


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Sadie - when are you going to Florida and where will you be going? I just booked my weekend flight to Ft. Myers, FL for Feb 17-20. I'm going to visit with my college friend who just adopted her son at the beginning of December. We figure that if I don't get down to see her in February there's no telling when we'd next be able to meet up! I don't know how I'll be looking in a swimsuit, so maybe I should pull out some of my non-maternity pieces and see how they're looking. Maternity suits are so expensive!


----------



## sadie

Ellie, I fly into Orlando on feb 19th and my parents are located on the east coast, near cape canaveral. Warm weather!!!!!! I cant stand winter and I am very jealous of ferne. Must be warm in AZ. i have been home all weekend because its too cold out, except for my journey to have dinner last night.

Forgot to add... My suits that I have now, i was slightly popping out of. The bottoms were good, but not the tops. So i just ordered both pieces in a large. They should be fine, as they are from a misses line,rather than juniors, which is what most of my suits were, because my friend reps a swimwear line!


----------



## Bats11

Thank you Ferne x


----------



## Bats11

Ellie bellie your not wrong about maternity suits being expensive!


----------



## sadie

So how much movement is everyone feeling at this stage?
A few weeks ago, I thought i was feeling flutters, but mainly only when i was sitting a certain way. Lately, i havent felt much (and dont sit that way anymore because its uncomfortable) and am just curious. I know we are all different and comparing notes isnt always a good thing, but..... I'm curious!
I feel as if I should be feeling more at this stage of the game. Or maybe I have too much belly fat. In any case, I am glad that i have my doppler.


----------



## Sunshine12

I had movement a week or so ago (tapping which I presume was kicks) and feel stuff on and off but Im never sure if its baby or wind. Baby is now upside down so Im not sure if thats why Im not feeling anything much ATM. It was wriggling about like crazy at my scan but I didnt feel any of it so not quite sure whats going on. Midwife said I might not feel anything till 21/22 weeks. Im 21 weeks now so this baby better hurry up and kick me again!!


----------



## sadie

my thoughts, exactly!

Tomorrow is my anatomy scan. We shall see!

No one wants to join our Facebook page? I know not everyone uses facebook, but certain things can be posted tere, that the entire world doesn't get to see. With bnb, all I have to do is a google search and so much comes up.


----------



## lizbif

I am Lizzie Biffle on fb.
I have an anterior placenta, and I have been feeling the baby deep in my body, kicking my insides or my bladder. Actually, it feels more like thumps. My dr said her head was to the side of my bello button and her legs were near my pelvis.


----------



## Sunshine12

Here is the facebook page linky. Hit ask to join and we will add you. x

https://www.facebook.com/groups/212445592181574/


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Just got home from the 19-week anatomy scan and ... It's a GIRL!

Yeah, we're both a little thrown by this but definitely excited and thrilled. There was no gender preference, just expecting a boy based on DH's family history. But if anyone was to break the family pattern it'd be him!

Everything else with the scan went well - measurements, weight (10oz), etc. It looks like she'll have curved pinkies like DH, which I've got to confess I think are rather cute. I was amazed by the increase in detail compared to the 12-week scan, not to mention all the movement and wiggling that's going on. I get small flutters every now and then but no definitive kicks/nudges yet.

I just asked to join the FB group - yay!


----------



## lilmamatoW

sadie said:


> Are any of you thinking about going for a 3D scan? No offense, but they kind of creep me out, but I am also slightly interested....
> 
> I wish peanut would start moving around some. Its great how the 2nd tri is so low maintenance, but at the same time, I'd like some more action, other than constantly needing the bathroom!!

My level 2 ultrasound, scheduled for Thursday the 26th, will probably include some 3ds and 4ds. I think I will be interested in trying to make out some features.


----------



## lilmamatoW

Oh and on the issue skin! I am having the exact opposite problem...so dry. Everywhere. I've also developed terrible itchy ezcema. Driving me crazy. I have been using pine tar soap (smells terrible), cetaphil and a steroid cream prescribed by my dermatologist when I really can't stand it anymore. My face is so dry I had to actually use real moisturizer today, which I usually don't do because I have a lot of natural oil.


----------



## Sunshine12

Congrats on team pink Ellie!! x


----------



## sadie

Welcome to the Pink team, Ellie! 

Lilmama, I have the driest/dryest (brainfreeze and too lazy to figure it out) legs, but horrible facial skin. ugh!


----------



## StarSign

Congrats on team pink, *Ellie*!!
This should be a big week with most of us finding out which baby we get to greet in 4-5 months time.

*Lilmama'*- you'll find out sex, right? And as far as features, it's so crazy how they change (as you know). I have pictures from week to week, day to day of my DD, and her face when through so many iterations- she was definitely nothing like she looked on the day of her birth. LOL. So, take notes, because who comes out may be completely different. :haha: 

AFM, :blush: I've had this _crazy_ eczema/dermatitis going on on my arms...and I haven't had issues for YEARS. My face has been spared, but I'm making sure to stay on a good moisturizing protocol. 

I think have a good deep-cleansing routine should help those acne-prone (had that in first tri) because it'll help clear it up some, even if not all the way.

I'm DEF feeling my LO do loops inside. It's pretty funny to see my belly button suck in then push out as they swim or push by. Everytime a dopplar is used, the baby tries to get away!! :haha: And even when I put my hand there...so, this one will be an independent one for sure. Unlike my DD who was a real cling-on. That gets my name ideas going for something that describes a strong/mild-mannered/independent person.

I'm really enjoying the fairly mobile, nausea-free days.
Say, anyone else sharing registries? And (not FB savy at all), but I joined the group. :)


----------



## Bats11

Congratulations Ellie on pink team!!
I find out in 8 more days, im sure i'll be pink team also!!


----------



## Bats11

Starsign im also loving the nausea free zone.


----------



## StarSign

Hi Bats-

So you think you'll have 3 girls, eh? I was one of 4 girls, 2 boys...sure makes clothes shopping easier as a Mom. How many years apart are your other 2 kiddies?


----------



## lilmamatoW

Oh, and for movement (does anyone else feel like she has ADD these days), I think I have been feeling more flutters each day. I also know there's movement because when I use the fetal monitor, I can only find the hb for a few seconds before it's moved and gone.


----------



## sadie

I have the same issue with the fetal monitor, but i dont know if i am feeling a lot of movement. Sorry to mention, but i am so gassy, so i keep thinking its gas.


----------



## Bats11

StarSign said:


> Hi Bats-
> 
> So you think you'll have 3 girls, eh? I was one of 4 girls, 2 boys...sure makes clothes shopping easier as a Mom. How many years apart are your other 2 kiddies?

Ha im also one of 4 girls, im the youngest!
My 1st daughter just turned 9yrs & my 2nd daughter will be 7 on the 5th of feb.
Yes i really think it will be girl no.3 for us, would have been nice to get a boy but doesnt matter, love my girls!!


----------



## Bats11

I havent felt alot of movement its been here & there, im sure its coming though, then i'll be saying slow down baby!


----------



## StarSign

lilmamatoW said:


> Oh, and for movement (does anyone else feel like she has ADD these days), I think I have been feeling more flutters each day. I also know there's movement because when I use the fetal monitor, I can only find the hb for a few seconds before it's moved and gone.

I feel like my baby does (has ADD) for not wanting to stay still under the monitor while Mommy has a good listen.:haha::haha:


----------



## Ferne

Congrats on TEAM PINK Ellie!


----------



## sadie

Always something, right? But not to worry....
20 week anatomy scan was very good. baby is moving and wiggling and happy. heart rate 153, saw the two kidneys, heart, brain etc. They have me due on June 13, as per the baby's size, but I am sticking with June 14. (I prefer even numbers.... don't know why)
Anyway, umbilical cord has only one artery, rather than two. this could affect the nutrients getting to the baby, but since baby is of perfect size and the amnio was great and all other visuals were good, there is no need to worry.... just more monitoring than normal, so I will go back in 4 weeks to monitor the growth. 

i am also not feeling so much movement because my placenta is in the front, providing me with extra padding....

and, the baby is a bit 'breeched atm, but it's early and normal so nothing to worry about. I think our parents were better off, since the technology wasn't so advanced. Less stress, less worrying about every little thing....


----------



## lilmamatoW

Sadie,
I agree! Sometimes I feel like it's better not to know as much as we know. So glad that baby is looking great!


----------



## Ferne

Good to hear the baby is doing well Sadie!


----------



## HStein

Hi, girls...I'm still here and you'll be seeing a lot more of me after today as I am apparently going to be in bed for a few months with nothing to do. I had a Doctor's appointment today and she did a quick in-office scan, but then sent me over to the hospital for a higher-resolution ultrasound, babe is healthy and even measuring a few days ahead, (was being modest with the gender parts, so no concrete answer there) but my cervix is already shortened to about half what it should be. It measured 1.9cm even with a trans-abdominal shirodkar cerclage in place...it should be 4cm or so at this point. I am 18w 2d today, and it looks like I'm gonna be in bed for the duration. I'm frightened heartbroken, still 6 weeks to viability, feels like an eternity.


----------



## sadie

Yeah! We missed you! Take good care of yourself and take it easy! Bedrest is what you need so stay off of your feeties.

Forgive my ignorant question, but what causes a cervix to shorten?


----------



## HStein

I have an "incompetent" cervix AND an "irritable" uterus...those aren't very nice words to makw a girl feel good about herself, are they? Basically my cervix cannot hold the weight/size of growing baby, and my uterus is cranky and contracts way more than it should. The cerclage is basically a thick, flat (like a shoestring) stitch that was sewn around my cervix to hold it closed...mine was done through an abdominal incision 6 years ago...a lot of times they are done vaginally and then removed at term, but my doc wanted to get up as high as he could because of my history so it's permanent and requires c-section delivery. It's apparently not stopping my cervix from doing its thing, so bedrest will help keep baby's weight off of it...gravity is not my friend.


----------



## lilmamatoW

Sorry to hear HStein, but it's good that you are being monitored closely. Maybe you'll get a lot of reading done or be able to catch up on entire seasons of certain shows (trying to imagine what I would do if I were on bedrest). Take care of yourself and so glad to hear that baby is doing well. That's most important.


----------



## HStein

Wish the little angel would've shown it's "stuff" so I'd know what color to start crocheting with...crocheting baby things is an awesome and productive way to burn the hours!


----------



## sadie

Hstein, did you see we have a fb page... it's private the link is a page or two back, posted by sunshine.
Do you have netflix??


----------



## HStein

Thanks, Sadie, I'll try and find the link. Yes, I have Netflix...my 6-year-old DD wouldn't know what to do without 400 episodes of SpongeBob SquarePants available for instant streaming 24/7...LOL


----------



## Ferne

HStein!
I'm so jealous that you crochet. I never could get the hang of that or knitting but I love it!

Ok, I was put on bedrest with my first pregnancy at exactly the 19th week. they put me on bedrest for the duration of my pregnancy. I watched a lot of "A Baby Story" on TLC. I (falsely) believed that by watching every single episode I would be better prepared for labor.

Get a belly bra. You'll feel that it takes a lot of that pressure off your cervix. 
I had this one. Ugly. But it helped a ton and my daughter made it to her due date.
https://www.amazon.com/Its-You-Babe...UARK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1327466063&sr=8-4


----------



## HStein

Thanks, Ferne...I absolutely CANNOT knit for the life of me, and I've had some truly amazing knitters attempt to teach me, LOL...I can crochet all day long though.


----------



## Sunshine12

Good to hear from you HStein. Sorry to hear things havent been great. Bedrest will do you the world of good Im sure. xxx


----------



## Bats11

Sadie thats great baby is doing well & i hope bubs continues to do well.

Hstein sorry to hear, but its good you will be resting & be monitored.

When i lay on my back this is when i feel bubs move he/she must not like mum in this position, but i love it cause i get to feel some movement & im pretty sure its bubs feet that push out on my right side, makes me melt!


----------



## sadie

I bought a groupon for a knitting class and left with 130$ of beautiful yarn. I started making a blanket, but it is hanging on the back of my door for over two months. Hope i didnt forget the stitch!
I can knit too, but only one stitch andi can only make blankets that look close to being square or rectangular. They are never perfect tho!!


----------



## Sunshine12

I cant knit but Im a keen sewer (started about a year and a half ago and kind of got addicted). At some point Ill post the link for my little facebook sewing page that i have so you can have a nosey at my stuff. I mainly make bags and stuff like that although I plan on making lots of clothes for the bubs (particularly if its a girl). Im doing patchwork and quilting classes at the moment too as although I can do patchwork , I only know the basics for quilting Ive never made a full size quilt yet. Plan on making a few for the bubs cot as well. Hope you all well. x


----------



## StarSign

I can repair a sock hole. That is the extent of my skills and interests. :flower: Bless you ladies who do more.


----------



## lilmamatoW

I don't knit, sew, crochet or do anything crafty. I grew up in a dry cleaner's family with a mom for a tailor, so I didn't even own an iron until I got married...and I think that iron has made its way out of the box once so that my brother-in-law could iron a shirt. Fortunately, for my kids, my MIL quilts and my mother sews.


----------



## sadie

Lilmama :haha:

I want a sewing machine!! In Italy, there is a store on the corner that sells them. I want to make curtains. Clothing seems impossible. Straight lines. Follow the dots, and go straight!

Sunshine, wanna make me a wedding dress? Hehehehe.


----------



## Sunshine12

lol. Dont you want to look good on your wedding day!? Adult clothing is not my thing. Tried it and was awful at it!! Baby/childrens stuff is cool because it doesnt have to fit exactly! x


----------



## sadie

:wedding: :haha:


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I'm feeling so un-crafty with you ladies! I can sew on a button and that's about it. I do more with scrapbook pages and that kind of crafting. I'm leaving the knitting to my mom and some of my friends. Right now, LO is lined up for a cardigan, a sweater, and at least two blankets!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Here's the "confirmation scan" from Monday's appointment. Apparently my little girl's not all that modest! :dohh: I thought it odd that MIL responded to the pic by saying it was "somewhat gross" - huh? Oh well. She's an odd duck and I don't take much of what she says to heart. I also remind myself that she's only got a 25% genetic influence on LO while I've got 50% plus the parenting!
 



Attached Files:







18W6D 1 copy.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sadie

That made me laugh! And btw, i think you will have more than 50% of a role in the parenting! You have been warned! :). imo.....


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Sadie - I've pretty much resigned myself (happily) to having more than 50% of the parenting, considering that I feel like I'm already the parent of one overgrown child at times! Though I can't give DH too much of a hard time and he really isn't an overgrown child. I do like to tease him!


----------



## Sunshine12

Ellie, what a fab potty shot!!


----------



## lilmamatoW

Well, it looks like we are having another GIRL! All the measurements look good and we are so relieved!
 



Attached Files:







photo-7.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## StarSign

Spoiler
BOY!!! So, the Ramzi theory proved right for us...


Sorry to flash ya:flower::blush:
DH is over the moon. I'm a little reserved, but deffo glad for a very healthy little boy!! All looked very well.


----------



## sadie

Wow! Look at that thang! Haha. Congrats!!
And we have another for the blue team ladies!


----------



## sadie

And there's another one for the Pink team! Yippee, lilmama!


----------



## Sunshine12

Congrats Lilmamato!!
Starsign, what a piccie!! No doubt about what you are having eh!! Congratulations! The ramzi thing still baffles me. What it all about again? x


----------



## StarSign

Sunshine12 said:


> Congrats Lilmamato!!
> Starsign, what a piccie!! No doubt about what you are having eh!! Congratulations! The ramzi thing still baffles me. What it all about again? x

Yeah, it was a serious pic, wasn't it? But, part of the length is the cord, it's the fact that there's a oval-like protrusion in the center. Girl tend to be separated ovals.

Ramzi theory, the side of uterus the placenta is attached to, gives a good idea of sex of baby...as early as 6 weeks. In my case, the u/s tech told me at my 8 week scan that placenta was attached on the right- so I didn't have to use the pic to assess on my own. :thumbup: Girls tend to attach on left side, boys on right side (their study said 97% accuracy). It's the attachment location in the beginning, not placenta location (the placenta shifts as time goes on).


----------



## lilmamatoW

Not sure how Ramzi works either, but here's a declaration that this little one is a girl! Strange that both my acupuncturist and herbalist predicted a boy! I am happy though as this means my first gets a sister and I always wanted a sister.

And SS, congrats on team blue!
 



Attached Files:







GIRL.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sunshine12

StarSign said:


> Sunshine12 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Lilmamato!!
> Starsign, what a piccie!! No doubt about what you are having eh!! Congratulations! The ramzi thing still baffles me. What it all about again? x
> 
> Yeah, it was a serious pic, wasn't it? But, part of the length is the cord, it's the fact that there's a oval-like protrusion in the center. Girl tend to be separated ovals.
> 
> Ramzi theory, the side of uterus the placenta is attached to, gives a good idea of sex of baby...as early as 6 weeks. In my case, the u/s tech told me at my 8 week scan that placenta was attached on the right- so I didn't have to use the pic to assess on my own. :thumbup: Girls tend to attach on left side, boys on right side (their study said 97% accuracy). It's the attachment location in the beginning, not placenta location (the placenta shifts as time goes on).Click to expand...

They didnt tell me at my scan which side it was on. :(


----------



## sadie

Call and ask!! Hahaha.
Mine has been in the front for a little bit.....


----------



## sadie

Except for being so excited about babies and discovering their sex, is anyone extra moody lately? I have always been an emotional person, unfortunately but right now the hormones are really kicking in. I think i wrote about this not even two weeks ago. My mom is out of state for a few months, sisters live an hour away, OH in another country.
I am forcing myself to go for dinner tonight with a GF and then to see sisters and kids on saturday. I think i am having the winter blues on top of hormone breakdown! Ok debbie downer is leaving the building.


----------



## StarSign

My emotions have been kinda of even keel, but when I was carrying DD, I felt more 'unbalanced' because I already tended to have high estrogen levels. I feel like the sex of the baby contributes to your original hormones (crazy theory prolly). 

Anyways, I'm glad you're getting out a bit because all that being alone doesn't help a thing!! I'm glad you have some good friends....


----------



## Ferne

lilmamatoW said:


> Well, it looks like we are having another GIRL! All the measurements look good and we are so relieved!

CONGRATS LILMAMA!!!:pink::cloud9:


----------



## Ferne

StarSign said:


> My emotions have been kinda of even keel, but when I was carrying DD, I felt more 'unbalanced' because I already tended to have high estrogen levels. I feel like the sex of the baby contributes to your original hormones (crazy theory prolly).
> 
> Anyways, I'm glad you're getting out a bit because all that being alone doesn't help a thing!! I'm glad you have some good friends....

CONGRATS STARSIGN!

Finally, someone's on Team Blue with me!

I agree with your theory. Despite being on bedrest for half of my last pregnancy, I was so happy, calm and peaceful. I had a girl.

This time, up until about 2 weeks ago, I have been bitchy. One friend said it was because "with your second, you're tired. You can't take a nap whenever you want because you're looking after #1."


----------



## sadie

I wish I could say that I havent been bitchy, but I have been and this is my first. Perhaps I can attribute it to the chaos, aggressive and rude people in NYC. Do you know only 2% of the time do I get offered a seat on the subway?


----------



## Destin

It's a GIRL! We are so excited!!!:happydance: everything looked good at scan. Have any of you ladies been experiencing Braxton hicks already? Mine started yesterday. I sm 20 weeks. Also, anyone experience shortness of breath at night as you lay down? It does it off and on, normally last for about 15 minutes.


----------



## Sunshine12

Congrats Destin! I got my first braxton hicks at 19 weeks and still get them on and off. I dont really notice them apart from when Im feeing my tummy and realise how hard it is! I have terrible shortness of breath at bedtime. OH says I regularly wake him up huffing and puffing when Im trying to get comfy!x


----------



## sadie

Destin said:


> It's a GIRL! We are so excited!!!:happydance: everything looked good at scan. Have any of you ladies been experiencing Braxton hicks already? Mine started yesterday. I sm 20 weeks. Also, anyone experience shortness of breath at night as you lay down? It does it off and on, normally last for about 15 minutes.

Yes, to the shortness of breath when I lie down, but on my back. when I turn on my side, it goes away....


----------



## sadie

Destin said:


> It's a GIRL! We are so excited!!!:happydance: everything looked good at scan. Have any of you ladies been experiencing Braxton hicks already? Mine started yesterday. I sm 20 weeks. Also, anyone experience shortness of breath at night as you lay down? It does it off and on, normally last for about 15 minutes.

and WOW, another for the PINK team! Must have been something in the sky during the month of september, however I do know a lot of male geminis!


----------



## StarSign

I'm surprised by how many hotdogs there have been on some of the journals I frequent, but this thread, is certainly seeming pretty girlie. :)

On another note, I have noticed a slight increase in the occurrence of shortness of breath. I sleep kind of inclined now and prefer to sleep on the side the baby normally rests in (right). Hips getting better (they were going through some kind of stretching thing) and skin treatment on arms is working out now. Whew, on to the next phase.

I'm doing contractions, but I can't really feel them. The U/S tech could see one yesterday on the screen. I can wait on the B-H contractions. With my last, they were confusing close to the due date.


----------



## Quisty

I just wanted to let everyone know that Claire Olea was born at 12.15am on Thursday, 26th January 2012. She was 20 weeks and 2 days old. DH and I are simply heartbroken but we know in our hearts we have done the kindest thing for her. 

I know I have not been a regular contributor on this forum but I have constantly lurked in the background and it has been a pleasure to follow everyone's journey. Thank you!


----------



## sadie

Sending you the warmest of hugs. xo


----------



## Ferne

CONGRATS DESTIN!!! Go Team PINK!


----------



## Ferne

Hi Quisty,
I am so sad to read the news about Claire. I hope that you and your family are comforting for each other at this time. How are your other 2 children handling the loss? They must be so sad. I am so sorry.


----------



## Destin

sadie said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> It's a GIRL! We are so excited!!!:happydance: everything looked good at scan. Have any of you ladies been experiencing Braxton hicks already? Mine started yesterday. I sm 20 weeks. Also, anyone experience shortness of breath at night as you lay down? It does it off and on, normally last for about 15 minutes.
> 
> Yes, to the shortness of breath when I lie down, but on my back. when I turn on my side, it goes away....Click to expand...

I guess it s just normal for the shortness of breath at night...but it scares me into a panic. I have noticed lying on my left side helps.


----------



## Destin

Sunshine12 said:


> Congrats Destin! I got my first braxton hicks at 19 weeks and still get them on and off. I dont really notice them apart from when Im feeing my tummy and realise how hard it is! I have terrible shortness of breath at bedtime. OH says I regularly wake him up huffing and puffing when Im trying to get comfy!x

Thank you....I just started expericing them. I don't remember feeling them this early. Anyone feeling much movement?


----------



## Ferne

I was woken up at 3am this morning because the kicks were so strong. If I had had something on my stomach, it would've bounced off. I never went back to sleep after that. Needless to say, I'm dragging.


----------



## Ferne

Got all of my results from the amnio today and everything came back perfect/fine. Now, I can finally enjoy this pregnancy...unless I'm put on bed rest...knock on wood.


----------



## sadie

Great news, Ferne! 
And that is so cool taht you are feeling so much movement! I can't wait! I assume once it really begins, you feel them every day??


----------



## lilmamatoW

sadie said:


> Great news, Ferne!
> And that is so cool taht you are feeling so much movement! I can't wait! I assume once it really begins, you feel them every day??

I think that is true. I usually feel some movement everyday. But this is also my second so things are pretty well stretched out.


----------



## Bats11

Great news Ferne!

I feel buldgy type movement when i lay on my back, otherwise not much at all.


----------



## sadie

Ferne said:


> I was woken up at 3am this morning because the kicks were so strong. If I had had something on my stomach, it would've bounced off. I never went back to sleep after that. Needless to say, I'm dragging.

he's a boy, all right! Active and full of energy! Just kidding, I dont know if there would be a difference this early on!!


----------



## sadie

lilmamatoW said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> Great news, Ferne!
> And that is so cool taht you are feeling so much movement! I can't wait! I assume once it really begins, you feel them every day??
> 
> I think that is true. I usually feel some movement everyday. But this is also my second so things are pretty well stretched out.Click to expand...



half way day!!!!!! Celebrate!


----------



## StarSign

Wow, Lilmama, it's already 20w?? Welcome to the cantaloupe days


----------



## Destin

Anyone getting nervous yet? I have been ready to deliver since I found out I was expecting. Pregnancy does not agree with me. I have always gotten an epidural, but last pregnancy my blood pressure dropped when they gaveit to me and they had to give me two different medicines to bring it back up. Anyone have that happen before?


----------



## sadie

Not nervous yet... And this is my first, so I have zero experiences to share... Only those that I pick up along the way!


----------



## StarSign

Not nervous yet....I know it's a few months away and I've got a ton to prep now. LOL. After everything is done, then I'll have more time to worry.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I'm back from visiting my parents for the weekend - a really nice time with them, relaxing and taking it easy. There was some discussion about baby names and registry but it didn't dominate the time together

I stopped by the Motherhood Maternity outlet on the way back up to use the rest of my Christmas gift cards. The saleswoman asked if I wanted to keep the used cards to include in the baby scrapbook. Umm, no thank you. I already had enough (meaningful!) stuff to include in my scrapbook. Then she asked if this was my first and proceeded to tell me that it shouldn't be my only because only children are rotten. Excuse me? I informed her that I'm an only and I turned out just fine, thank you very much. She said that was different because of how children were raised back then. So is she telling me that I won't know how to raise my child properly? Yeah, she totally put her foot (shin and knee) in it there! She's lucky I had already made my purchases otherwise I would have left and taken my business elsewhere!


----------



## sadie

She's an ass.


----------



## Sunshine12

Ellie, some people are sooooo rude! Dont have a clue do they! x


----------



## greengerbera

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is well!

Having a due date towards the end of June - I have just had my 20 week scan date come through for Friday... 

Slightly nervous but I am keeping fingers and toes crossed that everything will be okay - Decided to stay a yellow bump - as did with my first - and thought after all that hard work in labour - it would be nice to have a surprise at the end of it all!

It is interesting that the thread is majority girls so far though!!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

After the weekend with my parents and a very helpful e-mail from a good friend, I think I've been able to firm up most things for the registry. I know I'll still add things here and there as I remember (like towels today), but this is what I have so far:
Babies-R-Us Registry

If anyone has any feedback or suggestions, I'd love to hear it!


----------



## StarSign

Ellie Bellie said:


> After the weekend with my parents and a very helpful e-mail from a good friend, I think I've been able to firm up most things for the registry. I know I'll still add things here and there as I remember (like towels today), but this is what I have so far:
> Babies-R-Us Registry
> 
> If anyone has any feedback or suggestions, I'd love to hear it!

What's your registry #? The link didn't work...


----------



## Ellie Bellie

47831144


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Is anyone else taking classes at the hospital to prepare for labor/delivery/newborn? I just signed up for:
- Childbirth Weekend (a 5-week class condensed into 2 days)
- Infant Care
- Birthing Center Tour
- Breastfeeding (only one I'm going to without DH)


----------



## Sunshine12

Ellie Bellie said:


> Is anyone else taking classes at the hospital to prepare for labor/delivery/newborn? I just signed up for:
> - Childbirth Weekend (a 5-week class condensed into 2 days)
> - Infant Care
> - Birthing Center Tour
> - Breastfeeding (only one I'm going to without DH)


Im going to antenatal classes (free ones via NHS). I havent booked them yet as not sure when they start but think they are similar to what you have described apart from there isnt an infant care one I dont think. Im sure I go at about 30 weeks. x


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Sunshine12 said:


> Ellie Bellie said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else taking classes at the hospital to prepare for labor/delivery/newborn? I just signed up for:
> - Childbirth Weekend (a 5-week class condensed into 2 days)
> - Infant Care
> - Birthing Center Tour
> - Breastfeeding (only one I'm going to without DH)
> 
> 
> Im going to antenatal classes (free ones via NHS). I havent booked them yet as not sure when they start but think they are similar to what you have described apart from there isnt an infant care one I dont think. Im sure I go at about 3 weeks. xClick to expand...

The recommendation for most of these classes was that we take them a month before the due date. Unfortunately, DH has something scheduled EVERY weekend for all of May so we wouldn't be able to do the classes then. And my work schedule made it difficult for some of the evening class dates. I worried that we wouldn't make it for any of the classes if I didn't get them on the calendar now. So we're doing the different classes mostly in the end of April and beginning of May. DH gave a little resistance with the birthing center tour, saying it was advertisement. Really! How are they advertising to us when we've already committed to having the baby there? I simply stated that I wanted to see the place before I showed up there in labor so I'd at least be familiar with the space. Fortunately, he didn't complain too much and said he'd make his schedule work. (Sometimes I'm surprised by the things he grumbles about!)


----------



## Sunshine12

Just changed my post to 30 weeks, not 3 :dohh:

Im having a tour of our maternity unit at the hospital too. I want to know what its like before I go to give birth. Im not sure if OH will want to come with me or not. I reckon he will just get bored!! x


----------



## StarSign

I did a similar repitoire as Ellie for my first time around. I would advise that any materials you get in the class, really review when you get home because it will be a lot of info in a compressed period. The biggest surprise I learned in the classes (the general preggo/birthing one) is that labor happens in 4 stages. It's only the last one where the dr. comes in really and you start to push (2-6hrs). There's a whole 20 other hours that your body goes through to help push the baby out. Now, it's true that some go through all those steps in 6hrs (pushing in 1-2 or something crazy), but don't bank on it being your case. And at many US hospitals, if you are checked in and haven't made progress in 24hrs, they are very apt to mandate a c-section.

Just do as much labor in the comfort of your home. Then, be prepared for the worst if the little one doesn't want to slide down that crazy, dark, narrow little path (can't blame them, eh?? :haha:)


----------



## Sunshine12

StarSign said:


> I did a similar repitoire as Ellie for my first time around. I would advise that any materials you get in the class, really review when you get home because it will be a lot of info in a compressed period. The biggest surprise I learned in the classes (the general preggo/birthing one) is that labor happens in 4 stages. It's only the last one where the dr. comes in really and you start to push (2-6hrs). *There's a whole 20 other hours that your body goes through to help push the baby out.* Now, it's true that some go through all those steps in 6hrs (pushing in 1-2 or something crazy), but don't bank on it being your case. And at many US hospitals, if you are checked in and haven't made progress in 24hrs, they are very apt to mandate a c-section.
> 
> Just do as much labor in the comfort of your home. Then, be prepared for the worst if the little one doesn't want to slide down that crazy, dark, narrow little path (can't blame them, eh?? :haha:)

 :shock:


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Sunshine12 said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> *There's a whole 20 other hours that your body goes through to help push the baby out.*
> 
> Just do as much labor in the comfort of your home. Then, be prepared for the worst if the little one doesn't want to slide down that crazy, dark, narrow little path (can't blame them, eh?? :haha:)
> 
> :shock:Click to expand...

I second that with a :sad1:! I have the growing suspicion that the next 20 weeks are going to be filled with increasing worries and stress with the inevitable acceptance that there's really not much I can do about it when the time comes. As DH says, there are some tests you can't study for.


----------



## sadie

Hi Green~I understand wanting to stay yellow! I heard the surprise makes it sooo worth it! I just have no tolerance for secrets and had to know!!

Regarding classes, I just signed up for prenatal yoga on wednesdays. Then there is a CPR class and a feeding class in april, as well as a dogs and babies class which I need because my dog is used to getting overly loved and I am worried she is going to really feel left out once baby arrives.

Anyone else not feeling as hungry as before or it that because my stomach is being pushed out of the way of my uterus? I sometimes just dont want to eat even tho the time is right for eating. And it is like foods are turning me off again/nothing seems appetizing (thats how I was my entire life-not really in love with food....) anyone? anyone? (name the movie)


----------



## Sunshine12

Ferris Buellers Day Off!! 

(yes Im less hungry but only for last couple of days.) I dont want big meals anymore, quite happy just picking at stuff when the mood takes me. x


----------



## sadie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxPVyieptwA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Dont know if bnb allows links, but i think its funny. Anyway, exactly! It is only the last couple of days that the hunger has faded... Congrats on your fruit status update tomorrow!


----------



## Ferne

Classic. Thanks Sadie.

For me, the hunger is ramping up. I've put on 2 lbs a week in the last 3 weeks. NICE. I can't help it. I'm seriously hungry always...always. And I crave chocolate at least once, if not twice, a day - serious chocolate i.e. brownie, chocolate frozen yogurt, truffle.

Need to walk more and work out more to make up for this...


----------



## sadie

That sounds like normal for weight gain, no? And I love chocolate! I ahve some everyday too? This week it's dark chocolate covered cranberries from trader joe's. And raspberry ice cream with chocolate chunks inside. 
I do not have a scale at home....but all seems ok. 

Yuck. New semester starts today... Or yay! New semester starts today. One step closer....


----------



## StarSign

I'm in the not as hungry boat. By dinner, my appetite has seriously waned, but I'm hungry in the mornings and always snacking up to and through lunch. Then I'm done.

Ferne, I think we're allowed 1lb/week, unless you're working to the 15lb. limit. I think chocolate craving is linked to magnesium shortage- maybe add some supplements if you want to reduce the calories...


----------



## Ferne

Thanks SS!

I've already gained 15 pounds. I'm watching it VERY closely because with my last pregnancy I gained 55 pounds. Some of it was the bed rest but some of it was just due to my appetite. 

I don't know why I remain SO hungry whilst pregnant. Seriously? But I could eat all day. I can eat an appetizer, an entree and dessert. No prob. 

The 55 lb that I gained in the last pregnancy took forever to exercise off (I sill have 7 stubborn lbs that won't leave). Worse, it caused a lot of nerve damage in my legs. I had to go on some serious fibromyalgia meds for almost 2 years. So I don't want any of that happening again, hence my concern. 

I'm shooting for 30 lbs but seeing as I'm only half way there, and I've already gained half the weight, it'll be closer to 40. For some, they gain less in the last trimester but that's when I gained the most last time.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I'm a total outlier when it comes to weight gain here - at 20 weeks I think I've gained about 30lbs! I know a lot of this is due to my not exercising as compared to pre-pregnancy and my not following a restricted diet like I used to. Previously when I was not exercising or monitoring my diet, I weighed in the 160-180 range with my highest weight ever at 189. I haven't hit that yet, but I know I will shortly!

The doctors haven't expressed any concerns and it really seems to be located mostly in my boobs and bump. But I look at myself in the mirror and I just look HUGE! (Though there are days where my bump looks more or less pronounced than others) I do think that the weight-gain has slowed down a bit and I know my appetite has lessened. I also know I tend to eat better during the week when I'm at work since there's less access and time for mindless munching.


----------



## StarSign

Interesting about gaining the most in your last tri, Ferne. So, I can definitely understand your reservation. Hopefully you'll be toward the trend of not gaining as much in your last tri this time so long as you're able to move about. But better safer than sorry, and efforts to keep an eye on things helps. Are you craving anything else? Appetite could also be due also to hormonal change (if estrogen is high for me, I eat all the time...). Unfortunately, nothing we can do about the hormonal change thingy, but eating lots of food with water and drinking lots of water can help you feel full. :flower:


----------



## Sunshine12

Im not sure exactly how much Ive put on as have only been weighed once since i got preggers but weighed myself on a friends scales the other day (they are banned in my house) and I reckon Ive put on about 30 llbs. Im only 5ft 2" so think its probably too much but given that I eat chocolate and crisps at least once a day and do no exercise whatsoever it doesnt really surprise me. Cant say it bothers me though.x


----------



## sadie

Regarding weight gain, my biggest fear is gaining too much and not being able to lose it afterwards. I want to breast feed because it is great for the baby, but I also like the idea of the pounds melting off, as it did for my sisters. I am not one to go often to the gym, but I do walk a lot. In any case, the after-lose will be hard for me. I gained a lot in the first tri-always starving!! but now it has tapered off and I have been making wise eating decisions, except for thei ce cream and buttered rolls that I crave! From Dec 5 to Jan 9 I gained only 1 pound! and since Jan 9, my guess would be another 1 lb. I won't get weighed until Feb 27.... so we shall see. (as I eat some peanut m&ms before lunch!

I should add that from day 1, I have gained what I believe to be at this point 14 lbs.....


----------



## lilmamatoW

As for weight gain, I've gained about 15 pounds too. I am trying not to overindulge as I gained about 35 last time (which I know is "normal," but with my small frame (5'1"), that is a lot of extra weight to carry around) and I had a hard time losing all of it, even with nursing for over a year and running a marathon after that.

The news today is that I have a new official due date--June 11. Will someone make that change in the first page? That due date is the actual due date from my LMP, but I measured a little smaller at my first US, so I got moved to June 16, but thus far, I am still measuring spot on with a June 11 due date...so my scheduled c-section has been moved to June 6. One more little twist, the placenta is laying low, so I may potentially have placenta previa. I am going to get another US at 28 weeks to find out if the placenta has moved as the uterus grows bigger. If it doesn't move, my c-section might be scheduled even a week or two earlier than that. Hoping it moves and that I can still have the baby in June. Otherwise, everything else if okay.


----------



## Bats11

Ive put on 3kgs so far, all baby! Im not putting much weight on this pregnancy cause of having to watch what i eat due to gestational diabetes grr


----------



## Bats11

Ladies my 19wk u/s is today, i cant wait we finally get to see what we're having, ive been refering to my baby as she from the beginning so will be interesting to see!! Just hoping he or she is healthy & all is well :thumbup:


----------



## Ferne

Hi Lilmama! Got the date changed.


----------



## Ferne

Hi Bats! 

How exciting! We can't wait to find out what you're having as well. 
What kind of special diet do you need to follow? I could probably use the tips.


----------



## lilmamatoW

Me too, Bats! I would love some tips about how to not gain so much weight...even though I don't mind a cookie or ice cream now and then.


----------



## Ferne

Sunshine - what size of fruit/veggie is your baby now?


----------



## Sunshine12

Ferne said:


> Sunshine - what size of fruit/veggie is your baby now?

I am now a papaya!! Bad news is that I will remain a papaya for the next 3 weeks as although they have updated their website to accommodate new fruit and veggies they havent updated their tickers! 

:brat: :brat: :brat: 

Tuesdays will never be the same again!!

Baby is regularly moving about now which is good. Getting kicks and movement quite a few times a day ATM which is good. Was in the bath earlier and my whole tummy moved so hoping it wont be too long till OH can feel them too. x


----------



## sadie

A papaya for the next 3 weeks? They didnt have any other fruit listed until the 4th week?? Thats weird.


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> A papaya for the next 3 weeks? They didnt have any other fruit listed until the 4th week?? Thats weird.

The next 5 fruits are all 3 weeks long (or more) and then its time to push!!!!!

Im a bit confused about the timings so reckon watermelon must last from about week 34 until bubba gets here.


----------



## Bats11

Ferne & lilmam its basically eating small portions of healthy food throughout the day, so i eat my 3 main meals & 3snacks inbetween, ive got to avoid the yummy stuff like chocolate, biscuits, lollies, everything has to be low GI & low in fat.

But i do indulge every now & again.


----------



## Bats11

How funny the fruits for babies size, so cute!!


----------



## Bats11

And ladies its amazing how so many people associate GD with people who are over weight, nope wrong, im 164cm tall & weighed 53kgs before falling pregnant! & im now 56kgs.


----------



## lilmamatoW

Bats11 said:


> Ferne & lilmam its basically eating small portions of healthy food throughout the day, so i eat my 3 main meals & 3snacks inbetween, ive got to avoid the yummy stuff like chocolate, biscuits, lollies, everything has to be low GI & low in fat.
> 
> But i do indulge every now & again.

Good for you! That must not always be very easy, but I am sure it is good for the baby and you!:thumbup:


----------



## Ferne

Ok, I think I have all of us updated on page 1. Please let me know if I've missed anybody or anything (date, team, etc?)


----------



## deafgal

I am overweight and I do have high blood pressure issues (heart issues and strokes run in the family..but so does diabete type 2 due to Native American Heritage) but so far no GD or protein in the urine. I have to watch what I eat because because of genes, and that I don't put too much weight, that would be bad for bp.


----------



## Bats11

Hey ladies had my u/s today and we're having a GIRL! My feeling was right all along & now i cant wait to set up her nursery, we are so excited & cant wait to meet & welcome our baby Anabelle into our family.

Our Family Is Now Complete!


----------



## sadie

Another one for team pink! There better be more boys around for these girls when they get older!!


----------



## Ferne

Congrats Bats!


----------



## StarSign

:haha: Sadie about boy shortage. I'm sure there are boy-biased threads out there...ours just happens to have a more rose-ish hue :)

Congrats on being Team pink, Bats!


----------



## Sunshine12

Heres my podgy belly (aka bump) @ 22 weeks!! Still wearing non maternity joggers which are not very flattering! x
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sadie

bellissima!!!


----------



## Ferne

You look fantastic Sunshine!


----------



## lilmamatoW

You're looking great, Sunshine!:thumbup:


----------



## Bats11

Looking great sunshine!


----------



## Bats11

Thanks ladies, i have noticed there's alot of pink, im sure blue's are coming soon!


----------



## Bats11

Ferne, sorry to be a pain but can you please change my due date to 28th of June.
Thank you x


----------



## Sunshine12

Thanks folks. Bit fat i reckon!!

Congrats on team pink Bats. x


----------



## sadie

You do not look like you have gained 30 lbs.... Were you a twig before pregnancy??

I had my first prenatal tonight. It was great. I signed up for every wednesday this month and hope to keep up with it next month, etc....


----------



## Ferne

You HAD to be a stick if you've gained 30 lbs. Seriously.


----------



## Ferne

No prob Bats.


----------



## StarSign

*Sunshine.*..cutest little bumpage. You look like you're mostly bump. Did you gain anywhere else besides the tummy area? If you did, it's not much on bottom since you can still wear your pants :haha: BTW, I love your new avatar. That is such a cool pic idea!

I need to take pics this week. I've crossed over for sure. I keep walking up to people at work and they gasp, "oh!", "wow!", or "woah". Then shortly afterwards comes a congrats. LOL! I'm completely apparently now...

Gonna get off my buns to get on names and completely my registery list. My goal is this month's end for the registry. Already for names..my DH has gone bonkers, but so far everything he's offered has been vetoed because I don't feel it yet. We're going to keep the final name a surprise, but tell some options..just for grins to see what some say.

*Ellie,* I cruised through your baby registry pretty quickly, but you've got most of the basics covered. Just a general recommendation to all- Vaseline is one of the most helpful baby rash preventives. It provides a water-proof layer between the baby's skin the diapers and it's cheap. And ounce of prevention is worth the pound of pain!! Cloth diapers help, but they are yucky to have to keep clean, although vinegar is a great natural bleacher! The teething cloths were neat, I'm going to check into some of those myself!

The only other thing I would comment on- if you have a lot of space- a high chair is fine, but if you don't the strap-to-the-seat variates are really convenient and work!! Also, the best bibs IMO are ones which over the whole front-side (not the small ones) and are a combo plastic/vinyl in front and cloth on back (so they don't slip around). For keeping the floor clean once they start trying to feed themselves- putting a table cloth under their chair or a beach towel is great. Either- you can just toss in the washer.

Ok..that's it for now.


----------



## Sunshine12

No I defo wasnt a twig! I wish!! You cant be a twig when you have a 36D chest pre pregnancy! I weighed just under 9 stone (126 pounds) and now I weigh around 11 stone (154 pounds). x


----------



## lilmamatoW

All of the sudden today, I feel like I am getting karate kicked from the inside. All over too--on the top and on the bottom. Wonder what this one's going to feel like in about 4 months. Well, maybe there won't be as much room inside then.


----------



## StarSign

Interesting for you Lilmama. After feeling quite a bit since about 14w, LO has gone pretty tranquil, just the occasional twirl. I'll hold out worrying though, because I'm sure the action will ramp back up.


----------



## lilmamatoW

SS, oh I don't think there is any reason to worry at all...it's just so unusual for me that I have been feeling such hard movements today. With my first the placenta was right at under the belly, so I didn't feel anything until very much into the third trimester. Now that I know the placenta is laying low this time, it's interesting how I can feel so much more.


----------



## sadie

I started my registry, but it is nooooo where near finsihed. I did it through amazon and it is my first and last name. :) tho there isnt much to peek at, suggestions are welcome! Love the vaseline idea. Thanks. What about desitin? I remember that stuff from my nieces....


----------



## deafgal

yeah, it does help for rashes. I would pick ointment instead of creme.


----------



## lilmamatoW

Hi Sadie--and others who are working on registries...

I really like aquaphor--does the same thing as vaseline. I also desitin and butt paste. And if you would humor me...the Snotsucker https://www.amazon.com/Nosefrida-Th...WXII/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328220368&sr=8-1 is the best thing to get snot out of a baby's nose. I threw all those hard to use bulbs away.


----------



## sadie

Grosssssssss, but I am going to add it right now!!


----------



## StarSign

lilmamatoW said:


> Hi Sadie--and others who are working on registries...
> 
> I really like aquaphor--does the same thing as vaseline. I also desitin and butt paste. And if you would humor me...the Snotsucker https://www.amazon.com/Nosefrida-Th...WXII/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328220368&sr=8-1 is the best thing to get snot out of a baby's nose. I threw all those hard to use bulbs away.

I took to doing a very old-school way of blowing the nose. I cover the baby's mouth completely with mine and blow in (like CPR). Meanwhile, I cover nostrils with kleenex and catch the 'goods'. The bulb pressure was deffo too much for DD. This new gadget Lilmama posted looks like a great idea...but ewwwwww for having to keep it clean. But my DH hates the CPR-blow-nose technique. :haha: 

After a while though, snot, poop, urine becomes a way of life :dohh:


----------



## lilmamatoW

The snotsucker is actually really hygienic. There is a little replaceable filter so that you can't get any goop in your mouth...and it disassembles for easy cleaning.


----------



## Sunshine12

Awwww yuck. This is really weird but I was having a conversation the other day with one of my mates about snotsuckers. I actually boke every time I think about it.

He was telling me about when he was using one of these on his little one and sucked too hard and it all went in his mouth! OMG I have such a weak stomach I couldnt handle that. I think some of them have a bit at the end to stop that happening but his one didnt. I feel sick just talking about it.


----------



## Bats11

Omg, snot sucker, never heard of that, but then again my girls are 9&7 so new things come out all the time.

Im feeling Anabelle more & more now, not one day goes by that i dont feel her move, i love it! 

I went & brought heaps of gorgeous clothes yesterday for her at a shop that has designer baby wear, they are closing down so they had fantastic discounts & i kind of got carried away oops!


----------



## Bats11

Sunshine i love the photo you've got in the corner, thats a great shot to do when bubs is born!


----------



## Destin

What baby names do you ladies have picked out?

We are having a girl....

Brooklyn Grace....if this baby decides to be a boy, Peyton Maddox


----------



## sadie

Nice names! I am throwing a few around. Havent really Chosen one in particular! It isnt easy as the more i repeat a name, the less I like it. Then trying to have it fit 'what i think' my baby will look like (at least in some way) isnt so easy.... I have taken a break from looking thru names....


----------



## Sunshine12

I think Im having Daisy, Ruby or Olivia if its a girl but wont likely pick which one until I see baby and Jack if its a boy (but we havent really spoke about boys names very much so that could change. There arent many boys names that I like TBH as I prefer traditional sounding names to modern ones (but dont like many of the traditional ones which leaves me with very little to choose from!) I love the name Grace but my old boss is called Grace so I cant have it. xxx


----------



## sadie

Now if my sister's sister in law didnt name her daughter ruby, That would be on my list of top 3, as well. i love that name!!


----------



## Sunshine12

Im not really a fan of baby stuff with slogans and things on but I thought this was quite cute (saw something similar on internet) so I bought a plain white baby vest thing as below....................
 



Attached Files:







P1010476.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sunshine12

..............cut some vinyl with one of the gadgets I have in the house (I love crafty stuff so my OH is always buying me new stuff to play with) and turned it into this....
 



Attached Files:







P1010477.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sadie

Love it! So cute. Can you sell them? Open an etsy store!

My cousin, his wife & baby were in town and today they gave me loads of stuff! I feel like I just had a baby shower. :thumbup: Now I need to go to my registry and cancel a few things.... and funny enough, she gave me a box of lansinoh, in addition to a baby bjorn, an infantino, a vibrating seat, a tub, tons of clothes, a few 'infant toys', a mobile, a play mat, some books, a moby-style wrap, a car seat, some blankets, pacifiers, etc! By the way, she was 44 when she gave birth, au naturel!

Side note, I miss the ticker that gives me a percentage so I am going to add another one.... :)


----------



## Sunshine12

Ive got an Etsy shop, Folksy shop and a facebook shop! Ill probably sell a few at some point. Im not stocking anything on any of my online places just now. Ive just been concentrating on doing orders just now rather than advertising anything. 

Wow, thats fab that you got all that stuff. Looks brilliant. We've just been given a whole load of stuff from OH's work colleague and one of his mates has just phoned to say he has put aside loads of stuff too. Its like Xmas!! lol x


----------



## StarSign

Merry BabyMass- Sadie and Sunshine...lol!!


----------



## Sunshine12

Yay! OH felt baby kick this morning for the first time. Was lovely. He put his hand on my belly and started talking to the baba and it kicked then he moved his hand away and kept talking to it and it kicked 3 times and you could see my tummy move. Dead pleased that Im feeling them on the outside now. Took its time!! x


----------



## sadie

That is so awesome! I am feeling more and more lately.... So nice!!

Today! I received a bassinet fromr a dear friend who had a baby last February. It is in my living room, in the corner, just waiting patiently........


----------



## Destin

It is so awesome feeling our babies kick! I love it! Not sure how much at 9 months. Lol. I am sure I will be telling a different story then as it kicks my ribs. 

Went to hospital last night and they had to check me for leakage. Turns out they are not for sure, but strip test came back positive...but they think nothing to worry since It was not pooling and continually. I have to call my doctor on Monday. I am sure I will have to go back to get rechecked. Baby looks good...just a very scary ordeal at this stage in the pregnancy.21 weeks.


----------



## sadie

Destin, i can imagine how worried you must have been. Did any sort of movement on your end provoke the leakage or did it just start from nowhere?

i am glad they're feeling positive about it and that its no big deal. Keep us posted. xo


----------



## Destin

sadie said:


> Destin, i can imagine how worried you must have been. Did any sort of movement on your end provoke the leakage or did it just start from nowhere?
> 
> i am glad they're feeling positive about it and that its no big deal. Keep us posted. xo

I was just walking. Tonight I have had period like cramps for over an hour now. I keep thinking every time I go to bathroom, I am going to see blood, but nothing. You think this is normal?


----------



## sadie

I dont know what to think, i'm sorry. i am a newbie at all of this. just dont google things. can you email your doc? Thats what I would do, or if you dont have an email for him/her, call if you are ery nervous.

Did you use one of those leakage detectors again to see if its still happening?

In any case, send an eamil and inquire about the cramps.

Sorry I cannot be more help.


----------



## StarSign

Destin said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> Destin, i can imagine how worried you must have been. Did any sort of movement on your end provoke the leakage or did it just start from nowhere?
> 
> i am glad they're feeling positive about it and that its no big deal. Keep us posted. xo
> 
> I was just walking. Tonight I have had period like cramps for over an hour now. I keep thinking every time I go to bathroom, I am going to see blood, but nothing. You think this is normal?Click to expand...

I know fluid excretion increases in the 2nd tri due to increased blood flow to send nutrients to baby (It really did for me. I wear liners to help with feeling/staying drier). The cramping stuff could easily be Braxton-Hicks or uterus stretching. Be sure to drink plenty of fluids, especially water.


----------



## Destin

sadie said:


> I dont know what to think, i'm sorry. i am a newbie at all of this. just dont google things. can you email your doc? Thats what I would do, or if you dont have an email for him/her, call if you are ery nervous.
> 
> Did you use one of those leakage detectors again to see if its still happening?
> 
> In any case, send an eamil and inquire about the cramps.
> 
> Sorry I cannot be more help.

Thanks...I can't email...they don't give me that choice, so I have to wait. The hospital didn't send me home with any strips. Haven't noticed anymore leakage though...so hopefully that worry is gone.


----------



## Destin

StarSign said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadie said:
> 
> 
> Destin, i can imagine how worried you must have been. Did any sort of movement on your end provoke the leakage or did it just start from nowhere?
> 
> i am glad they're feeling positive about it and that its no big deal. Keep us posted. xo
> 
> I was just walking. Tonight I have had period like cramps for over an hour now. I keep thinking every time I go to bathroom, I am going to see blood, but nothing. You think this is normal?Click to expand...
> 
> I know fluid excretion increases in the 2nd tri due to increased blood flow to send nutrients to baby (It really did for me. I wear liners to help with feeling/staying drier). The cramping stuff could easily be
> Braxton-Hicks or uterus stretching. Be sure to drink plenty of fluids, especially water.Click to expand...

That makes me feel better...thank you. Cramping is different from the Braxton hicks that I have been having. This s my 4th child so you would think I would be a pro, but I not remember ever having a gush of water, nor all this period like cramping. I am hoping for stretching. I have increased my water intake. It just worries me with the two going on at the same time. Thank you


----------



## Bats11

Hey ladies!

Destin hope everything is ok.

My baby girl is starting to be a real mover, so so cute! Loving every minute of it.

Cant believe next week im half way there, wow!!


----------



## sadie

View attachment 336390


----------



## Ferne

Adorbs, Sadie!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Love the bump, Sadie. Especially how it peeks out underneath your top!


----------



## sadie

Ellie, do you think i can walk around with my belly hanging out, at the 'older folks' community in florida, when i visit my parents? I should also wear a sign that says 'not married'. Just kidding.... My parents are cool with it, but my dad will prob be a little freaked when he says my belly in a bathing suit!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Sadie - You can totally rock that look! Why not go with a pair of Daisy Dukes and a bikini top? ;)

(Seriously, think about all the men with a "bump" larger than yours that let it all hang out both front and back!)


----------



## sadie

What a gross visual that was! And you are right! Better mine than theirs!


----------



## sadie

Ok, i have another question/comment.... Anyone on here have slight sleep apnea? I swear i woke in the middle of the night last night, like I hadnt been breathing. I startled myself, felt out of breath, almost like someone was covering my mouth, had to take a deep breath, etc. This happened a week or so ago, as well, but I just ignored it. Since it happened last night again, i did a google and they said a few women do develop it during pregnancy. Strange. And it was scary and i was nervous about going back to sleep. 

Dont know if it will help, but i am going to try to sleep with my head higher elevated than normal. :(


----------



## Destin

sadie said:


> Ok, i have another question/comment.... Anyone on here have slight sleep apnea? I swear i woke in the middle of the night last night, like I hadnt been breathing. I startled myself, felt out of breath, almost like someone was covering my mouth, had to take a deep breath, etc. This happened a week or so ago, as well, but I just ignored it. Since it happened last night again, i did a google and they said a few women do develop it during pregnancy. Strange. And it was scary and i was nervous about going back to sleep.
> 
> Dont know if it will help, but i am going to try to sleep with my head higher elevated than normal. :(

I don't know that I have it, but have done that several times before in the past prior to pregnancy. I have acid reflux real bad and doctor told me that will cause it. I also have had real bad anxiety in the past that caused it. My Mil who is a nurse questioned me with having it, because people with real bad acid reflux sometime this goes along with sleep apnea. Sleeping on pillows elevated helps me. Also I purchased an air purifier that seemed to help.


----------



## greengerbera

Morning Ladies..

Sadie you have a gorgeous bump - think you definitely need to show it off!

Thought I would update you on my 20 week scan - all went well - had a miserable sonographer - so the information / conversation wasn't very forthcoming - but she said as far as see could see no problems and that was it!!

So a bit of a relief!!

When I got home I looked at the notes and it did mention that the placenta is anterior high - so that is probably why I am not feeling much movement as yet?? Also the baby is in breech position - again I presume I have a long time for this to change yet - so not too worried yet - but really want a natural birth so hope the baby does a few big movements before its due date!

Stayed Strong and remained team yellow!


----------



## Sunshine12

Greengerbera, my placenta is anterior high as well. I didnt feel what I definately know is movement until 21 weeks or so. Glad all went well with scan! x

Sadie, its funny that you should say that as I actually woke up this morning because I was dreaming I was suffocating and wasnt breathing. I woke up thinking I was going to die from lack of oxygen! My OH got a fright! That said, I dont think I have sleep apnia, I think mine was just a bad dream as hasnt happened before (thankfully). xx


----------



## sadie

Great news, Green. I have an anterior placenta as well. Dont know if it is high, tho! I dont have notes from my docs... And the anterior bit is why my doc said u wont be feeling so much movement atm... But i will, he assured me!

greenie, do you have a hunch, as to boy or girl?

Sunshine, what have you been up to? I am going out to dinner tonight and am def going to have a nice glass of red wine!! Woop woop!


----------



## greengerbera

Thanks Girls that is really reassuring about the anterior placenta - at least I not the only freaky person to have it:haha::haha:

Sadie - my gut feeling was girl - but when I say my 12 week / 20 week scan pictures I immediately thought it was a boy!

However...

All the chinese predictors apart from one - say girl 

Old Wives Tales point to it being a girl - Sweet Cravings, Spotty Skin, etc

158 Heartbeat - Girl???

Ring over tummy - Circles - So Girl????

Not that I have been trying to guess at all :haha::haha::haha::haha:

So we will see...... I must admit I would love to know!!


----------



## sadie

hmmm, sounds feminine to me, to.

also, my baby was breech at my 20w scan, again told not to worry!


----------



## StarSign

Heck, I thought most babies were breech until closer to time for them to make their exit?


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Great news, Green. I have an anterior placenta as well. Dont know if it is high, tho! I dont have notes from my docs... And the anterior bit is why my doc said u wont be feeling so much movement atm... But i will, he assured me!
> 
> greenie, do you have a hunch, as to boy or girl?
> 
> Sunshine, what have you been up to? I am going out to dinner tonight and am def going to have a nice glass of red wine!! Woop woop!

Oh that will be lovely! Nothing like nice food and a nice glass of wine to go with it. I might have a glass tonight too actually. You have put me right in the mood and luckily I have a nice bottle of Marlborough Sauvignon Blanc (my absolute favourite) in the fridge. 

I was at my quilting classes today which was good. Apart from that not done much. OH is going to be incapacitated for quite some time as they have said its a really bad and unusual break. :( He is getting a taxi to work tomorrow (its half an hours drive so he cant go in every day) so at least Ill get the house to myself for the first time in ages. Yay!!

p.s Re the breech thing, its no big deal until you are around 34 weeks. Baby has loads of time to move and loads of space to do it. x


----------



## sadie

is tomorrow his first day back to work? he must be bored at home and I am sure you are looking forward to having some of your routine back in place....

Another malady... I also had a crazy leg cramp early this morning and have had it in recent weeks. I remember those from when I would drink too much wine with friends, go to sleep and wake with killer leg cramps. everyone said it was due to lack of water....( no sign of suffocating during the night.... in reading up on it, they say because of the extra blood and the swelling, that it's quite common- the sleep apnea, that is!) I will try sleeping more propped up. Last night i wasn't comfy doing so.... 

Bring on the vino! I need my baby to be 30-40% smarter than kids from mom's who didn't have wine from time to time....


----------



## Bats11

Mine is anterior also, yes movement does get cushioned!! But I am feeling her everyday though.

Sadie sleep apnea, that would have scared the heck out of me.


----------



## Sunshine12

No he just has to go in as he has a board meeting. He wont be going in every day, just when he has meetings. For the next 8 weeks he shall mainly be here, in the house, with me, unable to even spread a piece of toast.......


:brat: :brat: :brat:

Bless his heart, he is trying to be so helpful but cant do anywhere near as much as before. He still brings me tea every morning though which is good. Because he cant bend properly without hurting his arm, he now sits on the floor on his knees when he is saying goodnight so he can reach my tummy to give baby a kiss. He is so lovely. x

p.s Had my wine. Was lush. Im blaming your influence. ;)


----------



## sadie

I dont know about most being breech. The sonographer made it seem that it wasnt the normal, but told me not to worry, that they usually turn the right way when the time comes. ? Who knows!

Ys, the sleep apnea was scary. Hopefully it is a sporadic thing.... And the leg cramp was annoying as well.

Well sunshime now is a good time to start a family history book about you and OH for your LO to have when he or she is older. OH can start filling in his portion! (check out your local book store!)

My wine was delish. I blame you and heather. (heather pointed out that fantasic study!) i could have had a second glass, but of course i didnt!


----------



## sadie

Any other loser besides me who still watches glee? And I love ricky martin. I think he is hot, as is enrique. Yum. I think i was a spaniard/hispanic in my past life.....


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Any other loser besides me who still watches glee? And I love ricky martin. I think he is hot, as is enrique. Yum. I think i was a spaniard/hispanic in my past life.....

I dont watch Glee. Are you talking about Enrique Iglesias? If you are then phwaaarrrr, yes please. (I used to fancy his father if Im honest. Sick I know but i did. I also have 2 of his albums!! (Julios not Enriques) :blush:)

Definately dont fancy Ricky Martin. Eewwwwwww. Sooooo not my type.


----------



## sadie

Yes! Thats my enrique. Julio's album xxxbelair place reminds me of summers boating with my family. We listened to it over and over again and en I went out and bought my own copy 15 years later! I should put that in my ipod!


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Yes! Thats my enrique. Julio's album xxxbelair place reminds me of summers boating with my family. We listened to it over and over again and en I went out and bought my own copy 15 years later! I should put that in my ipod!

Thats one of the one I have (although its on tape lol.) Im going to go and download it from I-tunes. I love reminiscing! 

To all the girls Ive looooovvveddd before.........	\\:D/


----------



## Ellie Bellie

The mattress just arrived! Yay! I ordered the crib and mattress on Saturday evening and hadn't expected it to arrive so quickly. The crib itself is scheduled to be delivered on Monday if the tracking is accurate. Also, my friend at work is giving me the bedding that her daughter had. It's not what I would have chosen on my own, but it's beautiful and will go great with the colors already in there. I got the quilt yesterday and she's bringing in the bumpers and bedskirt today. I'll get all new fitted sheets to coordinate. On top of this, the desk that's been in that room since we moved in will be getting picked up by a friend this weekend. So by early next week the nursery may actually start looking like a nursery - hooray!


----------



## Sunshine12

That sounds great Ellie. Weve not even picked paint colours yet! I reckon by April we will start painting but Im not accessorizing until baba is here so that I can make some of it gender specific. x


----------



## StarSign

Sunshine, a little late to the game, but sorry about drama for DH!! Sending him some fast healing :dust:.

AFM- I'm barely getting going on the name game. I'm almost interested in adding more to the registry, but I'm not quite there yet. We'll see what next brings :) :haha:


----------



## StarSign

*dup post*


----------



## sadie

So exciting, huh!?!

We are getting there. I wonder if we sound funny to the experienced moms... not funny, but silly, in a nice, "I remember being like that', kind of way.....


----------



## sadie

i just threw out a bunch of names to OH and he liked some of them. Greta was one of them..... Not necessary on my list, but I wanted to feel him out. (again, looking for an italian name here....) Agnese is another (gn makes the spanish 'n' sound) "ahnezeh".... that was another.

and ccan you imagine one of the veyr popular names atm is Genevra. Not for me.


----------



## lilmamatoW

sadie said:


> Any other loser besides me who still watches glee? And I love ricky martin. I think he is hot, as is enrique. Yum. I think i was a spaniard/hispanic in my past life.....

I totally love Glee! And Ricky Martin was "melt-worthy" last night.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I'm guessing I should catch up on my Glee! I'm still working through season 1 on Netflix and was able to watch a number of them Saturday evening when I sent DH out with his friends.


----------



## sadie

Season one was great. I missed modern family tonight, but will watch it tomorrow. Love that show, too!


----------



## sadie

Hi chickies. 
Imo, a banana is bigger than a papaya, no? I read on babycenter that at 22w baby is about 11 inches long. I wish i felt more movement. :(. Makes me concerned becaus eof that one artery thing my umbilical cord has.

So, i also read that our metabolism is up about 20% at this point. Good stuff! I am still craving lots of fruits and chocolate milk and a normal amount of carbs (in addition to the morning buttered roll that I have such a hard time saying no to)!

Hey. Did anyone see the commercial for the shake weight? Ellen did a spoof on it on her shoe and when groupon had it on sale, I bought it, like a loser! I have to go downstairs to pick it up. I am sure it doesnt work, but it was my way of saying, 'hey you are so lazy and always on your bum, so try something at least!'. Yeah right. I am sure it will make it out of the box. Once, maybeeeee twice.


----------



## Bats11

Ellie Bellie said:


> The mattress just arrived! Yay! I ordered the crib and mattress on Saturday evening and hadn't expected it to arrive so quickly. The crib itself is scheduled to be delivered on Monday if the tracking is accurate. Also, my friend at work is giving me the bedding that her daughter had. It's not what I would have chosen on my own, but it's beautiful and will go great with the colors already in there. I got the quilt yesterday and she's bringing in the bumpers and bedskirt today. I'll get all new fitted sheets to coordinate. On top of this, the desk that's been in that room since we moved in will be getting picked up by a friend this weekend. So by early next week the nursery may actually start looking like a nursery - hooray!

I cant wait to start my nursery its been ages for me, kids grow so quick!

I should be getting all my stuff in about 2 months time, yipppeeee, the only thing we have is my gorgeous Emmaljunga pram which I used with my girls and the baby carrier, everything else will be new!


----------



## Bats11

Are we all feeling more movement now???


----------



## sadie

Bats11 said:


> Are we all feeling more movement now???

No. :(


----------



## lilmamatoW

Bats11 said:


> Are we all feeling more movement now???

Pretty much everyday. Recently I've felt some movement towards the top of my bump.


----------



## Sunshine12

I normally feel movement every day but today I havent felt baby at all which of course is worrying me. Wish I could just press a button and have him kick when I need reassurance. Sadie, you have an anterior right? If you do its normal that you might not feel anything (or very much) yet. My midwife said with your first you will start feeling movement around about 21/22 weeks (but with an anterior its later) x


----------



## sadie

Yes, sunny, mine is anterior plus i also have a big fibroid in there, on my left side so there is padding all around. Plus, i cant tell the diff between gas a flutters. I just had flutters butmaybe it was gas. In any case, doppler still says 150+ bpm.... So that is reassuring as is my growing bumper.


----------



## lilmamatoW

Sadie, I had an anterior placenta with #1 didn't feel regular movement until well into the late 2nd trimester. Also, I think the first one takes longer to feel movement because things are "tighter." I find that this time around, everything is pretty loose.


----------



## sadie

Everyone is so quiet! A couple of more weeks until 3rd tri! :)

Baby has been very wiggly lately!


----------



## sadie

Anyone else find themselves browsing tv and movie credits to find baby names??


----------



## StarSign

I'm naming my baby using same method I used last time which was to write down descriptions of how I felt the baby's personality was invitro. Find names which match. Narrow it down to 2 or 3 which go with the last name and don't make an obscene abbreviation. After baby comes, say the names and see what if any response I get.

DD picked her name by lifting her head after we said it..and boy, does she live up to every bit of it!! 

AFM, I'm so happy to have the discharging slow down. It's the slowest since being preggers! I still solidly need 8-9hrs of sleep, but my energy is good. Def enjoying these days. Oh, and little bubba, no sudden movements, but def enjoy lolling about and switching positions. He's having a swimmingly good time but being nice to Momma. :thumbup:


----------



## sadie

Thats very creative, SS and the name has more meaning....

I have a list of 15 names atm. Sme i have hung on to, but others are new ones that I add with the passing wind.

As for sleep, i need at least 8, but rarely get that amount because I am always up, using the bathroom. Perhaps once per wek, i sleep right thru. 

Today i looked at travel systems. They only had the uppababy and bugaboo, and I dont want to go with the bugaboo. Tomorrow, i might go to buybuybaby to see their larger selection. 

I today, i finally went for a great bikini wax. I can no longer see down there, so my epilator is useless and I cant wax myself anymore. I figured that I need to start now. I havent seen OH since Jan 1 and will see him next on April 6 as we are getting married on the 7th.


----------



## Sunshine12

I havent bothered tending to my foof recently. I look like the wild man of Borneo. OH has been told he is going to have to tend to it shortly as I cant really see it well enough now. I used to get a brazilian but cant bring myself to get waxed when preggers cause it will be sorer. I dont intend on having sex before baby is here (I havent up to now so unlikely to want to between now and then) so Im not really bothered if its out of control. Midwifes will be used to it I reckon so OH will be put in charge of trimmage and that will do me!!

I havent thought any more about names. Its Jack for a boy and Daisy for a girl (although Im now totally convinced its a boy so Jack will likely be it)! x


----------



## sadie

The waxing didnt hurt me anymore than usually! I was surprised, but i also didnt let her take it allllll off.

Atm, i am downloading my julio iglesias cd into my laptop so i can then add it to my ipod (and The Bodyguard soundtrack, too...poor whitney, but what a mess)

FERNE!!!! I see you in the shadows!!!! Whats new??

Afm, i went and bought some maternity swimsuits becaus ei was worried my friend's company ones wouldnt fit well.... Motherhood maternity had some good deals going on. Got some light cottony oants that can be rolled up to capris, and two tee shirts. Allll ready for some floridian sun! 

Ellie, u ready?


----------



## Sunshine12

Itunes didnt have that Julio album so I cant download it :(


I couldnt believe it about Whitney. Im currently watching The Bodyguard on telly. Tragic. Any news on what happened. Last I heard they thought she might have drowned in the bath?


----------



## sadie

Last i read was a possibly mix of the alcohol from partying the night before and a combo of drugs that were found in her room.... Xanax, valium and something else. But nothing confirmed in her blood system yet. I cant believe they didnt have that album available!! If I wasn't afraid of customs, id burn you a copy... Let me think about this.
I also added a barry manilow cd. Do u know him over there? I was suppoed to see him in concert this week, ut he had to cancel!
Side note, i'd be scared to have my OH cut my hairs down there!


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Last i read was a possibly mix of the alcohol from partying the night before and a combo of drugs that were found in her room.... Xanax, valium and something else. But nothing confirmed in her blood system yet. I cant believe they didnt have that album available!! If I wasn't afraid of customs, id burn you a copy... Let me think about this.
> I also added a barry manilow cd. Do u know him over there? I was suppoed to see him in concert this week, ut he had to cancel!
> Side note, i'd be scared to have my OH cut my hairs down there!

I absolutely love Barry Manilow! Always have since I was a young kid. 
Im sure my dad has the Julio album so I can get it from him no bother. 
Ive never come across anyone that like julio and barry before. My OH refuses to listen to any of it and says my music taste sucks (I like Lionel Ritchie as well which, in his opinion, is unforgiveable! 

Im a bit worried about OH trimming it too TBH. Ill try it with a mirror and if that doesnt work he can do it. x


----------



## sadie

Yep, you just crossed the line with lionel. He's lamer than the other two! 
A boy in junior high school dedicated that song 'hello' to me. He never stopped following me around.


----------



## StarSign

:wave: ladies. My DH is a huge WH fan. So he has been saddened a bit by her death. I do believe she drowned. The alcohol from the previous nite + RX drugs didn't mix well and she slipped unaware down into the water and drowned :( 

Anyways, I used a mirror propped on my shower's bench seat for a quick trim up. Worked out ok after I placed it on top of a cup to make it higher. :haha: Yeah, not too interested in DH trimming. Buuuuut, never say never. If the mirror doesn't keep working out, it's either jungle-time or I may ask DH. I use one of those mini-motorized things anyways...so I can kind of go by feel. We'll see.

Sadie...enjoy the sun for us!!! I'm trying to stay off the 'net because I swear Zullily BEYOND tempts me sometimes. Like there's some really, really cute tops from "See me in Miami" right now. I'm relegating myself to 3 tops..but that's still totaling $100 with shipping. However, I'd pay twice that on any other site, so I'm going to get them I think.. I tell you.

Well, time to get ready for work tomorrowz...Ciao bellas!


----------



## sadie

That site does have such cute things, but i havent bought anything yet! I liked these ruffled bloomers (over diapers) that they had a while ago. Turns out my friends sister manufactured them, so they supposedly have some on hold for me! :)


----------



## StarSign

sadie said:


> That site does have such cute things, but i havent bought anything yet! I liked these ruffled bloomers (over diapers) that they had a while ago. Turns out my friends sister manufactured them, so they supposedly have some on hold for me! :)

OMG, lucky duck, lol!! You're so hooked up in the baby supply dept, it's not even funny. :thumbup: Are you guys planning a small intimate ceremony? Gosh, April...it's getting closer!


----------



## sadie

very small ceremony on the beach in florida. just immediate family, and a few close friends, followed by a brunch.

being in ny, I know a lot of people in the garment center (there is a big one in chicago, if I remember correctly!) seems like so many ppl that I went to hs with, entered the industry.... :)


----------



## StarSign

Well!! I'm going to have to befriend some garment industry folks in Chicago! Seriously, that's cool that you're in touch with them and that they are doing ok. It's a tough biz.

Ah..back again to FL :) Sending some :dust: for a nice, stress-free day. It's easier the smaller the gathering. I'll glad you'll have some close family there...always nice to share even a little bit.


----------



## sadie

Thanks, and Yes! So much easier. I already had a big wedding with XH. Enjoyed it, but am not interested in doing it again. So far, this is as stress free as possible.


----------



## Ferne

sadie said:


> I today, i finally went for a great bikini wax. I can no longer see down there, so my epilator is useless and I cant wax myself anymore. I figured that I need to start now. I havent seen OH since Jan 1 and will see him next on April 6 as we are getting married on the 7th.


Congratulations Sadie! April 7th is a lovely date. Where are you getting married?


----------



## Ferne

sadie said:


> very small ceremony on the beach in florida. just immediate family, and a few close friends, followed by a brunch.
> 
> being in ny, I know a lot of people in the garment center (there is a big one in chicago, if I remember correctly!) seems like so many ppl that I went to hs with, entered the industry.... :)

Disregard my previous post. Just catching up. This sounds SO lovely! Perfect.


----------



## Ferne

I am a huge Whitney Houston fan. Long before I'd fall in love (elementary school/ jr. high), Whitney's songs taught me all about it. I remember listening to all her songs, belting them out in my bedroom at the top of my lungs until my older sister would bust in and tell me how awful I sounded. bitch.

Still, I thought she was the most beautiful amazing woman. I watched Being Bobby Brown (I know, I know - but I was a big fan of both of them at one time and I found it fascinating.). Watching though show, though, I felt THAT Whitney was an entirely different person than the Whitney I so wanted to be in the 80's.

I'm also a HUGE Lionel Ritchie fan. Sorry but it's true. I grew up listening to his music and hearing his voice instantly makes me nostalgic and brings back a flood of memories. And I think BALLERINA GIRL- which he wrote for his daughter Nicole - is one of the most beautiful songs ever written for a daughter (and one of the only parent/child songs that actually was a number 1 hit).

Ok, I'll quit boring you with my musical preferences.


----------



## bedazzle3

best of luck june will be here before you know it!


----------



## Sunshine12

Ferne, you have impeccable music taste!

Well I just got a delivery of a bouquet of roses from my darling OH. Awwwww, he is so sweet. x


----------



## sadie

I have to find that song by lionel. Dont know if i ever heard it!

Thanks for the positive vibes, ferne.

Sunshine, that is so sweet of OH. I sent mine a giants t shirt, but i wont be getting anything tho i would love flowers sent to my school.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Hi Everyone! :wave: I've been lurking but haven't had the time/energy to post recently. Everything's going well, I've just been SO exhausted lately. I think I finally have to recognize that I don't have the energy or stamina that I used to. I gave a talk on Friday morning and it completely wiped me out. Usually my feet would hurt and I'd be a bit tired (4 hours of standing/talking/being "on show"), but I was knocked on my back for the entire weekend after this time.

Honestly, I hadn't been giving much thought about my trip to Florida until yesterday. It finally hit me that I'm leaving this Friday morning and I don't really have anything to wear! I went to Target in search of maternity shorts and they only had one. Not one style, but one PAIR. So off to the mall - UGH - and I picked up two pairs at Motherhood Maternity. I also splurged on a skirt, jeans, cargo pants, and a couple of t-shirts. I've been feeling quite large lately, so trying on clothes was a mixed bag. At least I have clothes that fit comfortably and look reasonably good.

The crib arrived yesterday and is sitting in pieces in the nursery. I was tempted to try and put it together myself, but I knew I was too tired and would easily get frustrated. Perhaps tomorrow if I go into work late. Otherwise, it'll wait until I get back from FL since I want to make sure it's done right and I know I'll have worries if DH is left to do it on his own. 

I started my unofficial countdown this weekend - 18 weeks to go, and maybe only 16 weeks left at work. I'm feeling fine and am not chomping at the bit for LO to arrive, I was just frustrated at work and happy to think of getting a mandatory vacation!


----------



## sadie

motherhood maternity had great deals this weekend! I bought 2 cargo pants that roll up so they can be either long like pants or capri length. they were cute and cheap. (on sale!) 
Did you try on any of their swimsuits?? i went home with 2, being that I will need them in april, as well.

now that you mention it, I have 17 weeks left for lo, but am hoping to leave work in 13-14 weeks. woooohooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine12

Sorry to hear you are knackered Ellie. I know how tired I get so god knows how exhausted you guys must be. Have a fab time in Florida. Im so jealous of you all going away. Im going away for a city break to York with OH in a few weeks which will be good but nothing exotic. 

Oh, Its my V day today (viability day). Yay! 16 weeks to go. Still havent bought a thing!!x


----------



## sadie

my stomach is so tight today and very uncomfortable... I'm also out of breath a lot. teaching isn't easy today. :(


----------



## StarSign

:hugs: Sadie. Sounds like good ole gas. Something like lemon seltzer will help. TBH, my tummy's tight too, but that's because little bubba has flipped to a new special position.


----------



## Ferne

& check out the tear strips.
 



Attached Files:







LIONEL.jpg
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## StarSign

Ferne, rofl!!! That flyer is really too, too cute!


----------



## sadie

Quiet group....(but my oh is in another coumtry so I have more time on my hands than you girls!!!)

So i read somewhere that there is a chance our boobs might start to leak at this point.....


----------



## Ellie Bellie

My boobs aren't leaking yet, but I feel like my brain is! I feel like I'm continuously scrambling to do things and not remembering half of what needs to get done. But, honestly, that's not too different from non-pregnant me. I'm packing for FL when I get home tonight and I'm just hoping I remember to pack undies and my toothbrush.... Anything else I can find while I'm there if I really need it. My friend offered to let me borrow some of her shorts while there - I don't think she really grasps that there's a bump to try and accommodate right now....


----------



## Sunshine12

My boobs arent leaking yet either which is good. Sometimes they just dont pre labour so thats good. Hope mine dont. Mine havent grown since first tri either or at least I dont think they have. Ive been getting loads of braxton hicks though and bubba is getting into a proper routine with his kicks now. x


----------



## StarSign

I don't have a kicker..I have a calm baby roller. That's fine by me. Biggest protest is when I sit leaned forward too much. Then, there's a continuous readjustment that happens until I sit up straight. I'm happy to say no leaks for me right now. And the bra filling has stabilized too. However, I'm still up and down with 'down there' leaks...(sigh).

Did I'm back supplementing my registry. Is everyone kinda done?


----------



## Ellie Bellie

StarSign said:


> Did I'm back supplementing my registry. Is everyone kinda done?

I'm still making a few tweaks here and there. I took the co-sleeper off and replaced it with a pack-n-play since I felt it would have greater utility in the long-run. I took the bedding off when a friend gave me her daughter's bedding. And a few smaller add-ons when I remember something. But seeing as we haven't told anyone about the registry aside from my parents, I'm okay with the smaller changes. Since we're probably going to send out shower invites in about a month, I want to make sure I'm not changing anything at that point on.


----------



## sadie

Starsign, my baby is the same. When i sit forward, she wiggles. Otherwise, she is a pretty relaxed baby, though I wish she'd move around a bit more... It makes me nervous, tho my doppler gives me a good heartbeat.

I feel like I am battling my first pregnancy cold. It keeps wanting to get worse, but somehow my body is keeping it at bay, buttoday i am feeling a slight congestion in my chest. Nooooooo! I dont want to be sick during vacation, or at all for that matter, ever!!

My registry is kind of finished. I cant really request too much since we will be moving.
i also dont think I am having a shower (except at work and that wont be anything major, like $10 per colleague, but it will sure help!). Who knows. Maybe they are planning something, i guess i will ask my mom next week. Between getting married and having a baby, people are going to hate us!


----------



## StarSign

Nah, they'll be happy for you. However, I personally would expect some combo gifts though. :haha:


----------



## sadie

I am going to request baby gifts, even for the wedding. Most of my american family and friends give money, so that will help, but they can definitely access my baby registry if theyd like! I guess i should spread the word that it exists.


----------



## sadie

Anyone know about robitussin being ok?


----------



## StarSign

It seems not. But the simpler the variety- the better.
https://www.ivillage.com/pregnancy-robitussin-safe-during-pregnancy/6-n-145746


----------



## sadie

My doc said i could take it.... Hmmm. I bought a simple one, the pharmacist helped and said the onlything i cant take is a decongestant. This has something else.... What to do?!?!


----------



## StarSign

Smell the steam from chamomile tea. :)


----------



## sadie

Oh hey! As for tea, what can i drink in addition to chamomile? My mom made me decaf green tea with pomegranate and raspberry. The internet said green tea is iffy. I had a small cup and didnt let the bag seep very long. 

I lo e tea and would appreciate some delish recommendations! Tia


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I go for the decaf versions of my usual black teas. I ordered a bunch of yummy flavors from stash.com (vanilla caramel, chocolate hazelnut, chai). There are also good Celestial Seasonings flavors and most of them are decaf as well.


----------



## StarSign

What Ellie said :)
But also note that breathing the steam of the tea helps with opening breathing passages that are inflamed. Works due to steam + properties of chamomile.


----------



## gargoyle

im due 24th june but had to have emergency c-sec and they ripped my uterus so got to see consultant 2nd april to discuss it. so if i have an elected c-sec could be sooner.


----------



## sadie

Hi Gargoyle! Welcome to the club! How have you been feeling?

Thanks starsign for the stuffy nose tip! Luckily, i have been feeling a bit better, but will take your advice the next time i catch a cold (hopefully never!!). It is amazing how our body changes (more immune to sickness) now that we're pregnant, to keep us strong for baby. 

Meanwhile, florida decided to have really great weather this week and i am enjoying the relaxation. Went to the hotel today to confirm the little details and everything seems in place (like 25 ppl, brunch). Now to find a lovely maternity dress.....


----------



## Ferne

Welcome Gargoyle!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I'm struggling to find a black cocktail dress that I can wear as a participant in a friend's wedding in May (I'll be 34 weeks at the time). The only requirements according to the bride are that it be black and knee-length. The other bridesmaids are wearing their own choice in dresses, so we're not trying to match/coordinate much beyond the bride's guidelines. I'm okay with spending upwards of $200, since that's what I would have spent on a bridesmaid's dress to begin with. Any suggestions beyond A Pea In The Pod?


----------



## lilmamatoW

@Ellie, do you have any maternity boutiques around you? I find that the ones in my neighborhood sometimes have some options. Also, I actually think that bridal shops that carry bridesmaids dresses will have some options for you. When I got married, I got my bridesmaids dresses from Bella Bridesmaid and they had options for all sizes and shapes. I believe they have locations throughout the country. https://www.bellabridesmaid.com/#p=-1&a=-1&at=-1

AFM, feeling okay, but feet and hands starting to swell by the end of the day. By the end of my first pregnancy, the only shoes I could wear were flip flops! So, I am expecting, it, but it's still cold! So trying to make it work with a few pairs of comfy big shoes. Also, I've started carrying around a big bottle of TUMS to ward off the heartburn. Ugh, the other night, I woke up at 2:15 am because I was choking on my own stomach acid that had come back up...GROSS, I know.

We are going on our babymoon next week starting March 2 and taking our daughter with us (with the idea that her life will never be the same again after baby #2 is born). We're going to Disney in Orlando, and although we took her last year, I think that being closer to 3 than 2, will make a big difference in her appreciation of it. Kind of a bummer that I can't ride most rides, but it will be nice to get some time poolside and hanging out with my family of three.

Hope you're all feeling well...and that your babies are growing healthy and strong!


----------



## StarSign

sadie said:


> Hi Gargoyle! Welcome to the club! How have you been feeling?
> 
> Thanks starsign for the stuffy nose tip! Luckily, i have been feeling a bit better, but will take your advice the next time i catch a cold (hopefully never!!). It is amazing how our body changes (more immune to sickness) now that we're pregnant, to keep us strong for baby.
> 
> Meanwhile, florida decided to have really great weather this week and i am enjoying the relaxation. Went to the hotel today to confirm the little details and everything seems in place (like 25 ppl, brunch). Now to find a lovely maternity dress.....

There's some really nice options on www.ebay.com which are new and don't cost an arm and a leg, https://www.babiesnbellies.com/catalog.htm?category=23 has a few cute options, and https://www.salebridaldresses.com/wedding-dresses/maternity-wedding-dresses.html looks really nice :) 

Happy shopping..and keep enjoying FL for all of us.:coffee:


----------



## sadie

Ellie Bellie said:


> I'm struggling to find a black cocktail dress that I can wear as a participant in a friend's wedding in May (I'll be 34 weeks at the time). The only requirements according to the bride are that it be black and knee-length. The other bridesmaids are wearing their own choice in dresses, so we're not trying to match/coordinate much beyond the bride's guidelines. I'm okay with spending upwards of $200, since that's what I would have spent on a bridesmaid's dress to begin with. Any suggestions beyond A Pea In The Pod?

I love the things at www.rosiepope.com 
She also has a store in nyc, as well as a page on facebook wi great mom/baby advice!


----------



## sadie

^^in fact, i have my eye on the Grace dress, in cream, for my wedding... Casua, comfortable and pretty, imo.


----------



## StarSign

Nice dress site Sadie!! :)


----------



## Rashaa

waving hi to all the mommies  been gone a while ...popping in to say hi, and hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## StarSign

Rashaa said:


> waving hi to all the mommies  been gone a while ...popping in to say hi, and hope all is well with everyone!

:wave: Rashaa. Nice to see you around :)


----------



## StarSign

Had my appointment today. All looks well. Baby's HR great and I feel good. My weight gain...must be more baby, because I don't show too much. However!! LOL, my pants are starting to 'fit' and thighs are rubbing together now at top...yay. I'm totally eating moderately, but since my first appint, I've gained 16lbs. So this puts me about 20lbs total. I'm going to make a conscious effort to make sure my snacks are a little better. But animal crackers are low in calories AND sugar...you can eat 12 for only 120calories. :) Eeh. Maybe it's the donuts next to the crackers causing probs. :haha:

o! and since I had such a bad reaction to the glucose test (which I'll take next visit again :( ), the dr. is allowing me to use an approved alternative- 28 brach's jelly beans. :d Can't wait for the test now...hee.


----------



## shmoo75

Hi sorry to join so late on but just found this thread:dohh: I am 37 and pg with #2:happydance::happydance: My EDD is 13th June I have a DD who is 18mths and a little pickle

Hope everyone is good and the weather where ever you are is good


----------



## sadie

shmoo75 said:


> Hi sorry to join so late on but just found this thread:dohh: I am 37 and pg with #2:happydance::happydance: My EDD is 13th June I have a DD who is 18mths and a little pickle
> 
> Hope everyone is good and the weather where ever you are is good

Hey Shmoo! Glad you found us! I always see you around the other sites, with our TTC friends, which is where I go often, to keep up!
i am due a day after you, according to O date, but last time they measured, I was moved to the 13th, as well, tho I am just sticking with the 14th.
How are you feeling? Whats going on in there?


----------



## sadie

the weekly photo pic~


----------



## Bats11

Gosh i havent been in here in ages!

I have been nesting, cleaning the house, throwing out things we dont need, anyone else nesting yet?

I was so excited got a glimpse of my baby last week at my ob's office, aww just cant wait to meet my baby girl!

Cute bump Sadie, im all belly aswell.


----------



## lilmamatoW

Cute bump, sadie!

I have urges to nest in spurts. Unfortunately, it's usually when I am by myself and I have to get things on high shelves or closets (I'm only 5'1", so it's a little cumbersome). Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

DH "accused" me of nesting this morning. I explained that it was my usual spring cleaning efforts compounded by my finally following up on a bunch of stuff that he hasn't managed to do in the 5+ years we've been living in this house. He's definitely understanding and somewhat helpful, I just think he's afraid his stuff will all wind up on the curb!


----------



## StarSign

I'm in nest-mode, too. Started in DEC with getting shelving put into our storage units. Right now I just have the top shelf in my closet to straighten up more, but with DH's help got a bit of Spring-cleaning done before the Spring about a week ago :thumbup:

I'm motivated to work on names again. Will try to get something hashed out before taxes are due :blush: I plan to do shopping starting next month for the key items we need to stock up on (layette for boy, bassinet, etc.).


----------



## sadie

What exactly is nesting? I starting Packing up my clothing and crystal for my move to italy, but thats all. I guess that is nesting? I dont want to be overwhelmed when i'm huge!

Had a visit to the hospital todayto see how baby is growing since we disco ered the one artery on the umbilical cord. All is great. No longer breech, has long legs, wiggles and kicka A LOT (new nickname is kangaroo) and weighs about 1lb 10oz and is in the 52nd percentile. I return in 3 weeks, but also see my OB next monday. 

All is great. 

When does 3rd tri start? Sunshine is there now, i think. (99 days to go)


----------



## deafgal

those with bumps, does it look slightly flat when laying down? sometimes I feel like I have no bumps when laying down .I can still sleep on my tummy, too.

My family are prone to have small babies (my son was born 6 lbs 3 oz in his full term) so I am wondering if this child will be small too.


----------



## sadie

DG, mine flattens out a bit when I am on my back.

As for sleeping, I catch myself very often on my belly, but slightly angled with the keft leg up a bit.... It is comfortable for me and the baby doesnt seem to kick and complain. When i find myself there, i turn over.

Oh hey! My fibroid seems to have shrunk to half it's size. It was originally like 5cm x 5cm and now it was 3 x 2.... Will have my Ob confirm this next week. 

Please yell at me and tell me to stop eating so much candy. I am sure it is not good for baby. I eat chocolate every day, but have such a sweet tooth (my entire life).... 

And today one of my students from last year gave me some baby clothes from her sister's baby (i assume-didnt want to ask, but they seemed gently used and without tags!) plus she knitted me the cutest little hat and booties! Took her 3 months. So sweet, i wanted to cry. She said her granny taught her how to knit. How awesome is that??


----------



## StarSign

Sadie, our bumps are looking similar :) I am not a stomach sleeper, so none of that for me, but in the morning (after going to the bathroom all nite..lol), I wake up purty small. I still wear some 'regular' tops which have a high waist, but I'm more confident I can eat that day if I wear maternity tops. LOL.

3rd tri starts I think at 26 weeks? If so, then Sunshine is deffo there.

:wave: Shmoo and Bats :)


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I think nesting generally refers to getting the home ready for baby, working on baby-related projects, etc. I've always been a spring-cleaning, project-doing homebody which is why none of this seems out of the ordinary to me. It's just what you do.

Had my 24-week appointment with the OB today and everything's looking good. Bloodwork from the triple screen all came back good and belly measures right on schedule. I'll get the lab slip for my blood glucose test at the next appointment (3/26). I was told I could fly as late as 35 weeks, so I think I'll check the calendar and see if I can work a trip out to AZ to visit with some friends.

I was able to find a black dress at A Pea In The Pod this afternoon - on sale for $75! There's enough give in the belly area that I don't think it'll be a problem for fitting in 10 weeks, fingers crossed! I'll post a pic of it once I get DH to take a decent one. The one I took in the dressing room was quite unflattering!

I definitely got my craft on this weekend. I assembled the crib on Friday night and took care of the bedding on Saturday. On Saturday I put together one of the favors for my baby shower (lavender and oatmeal bath salts). The other favor will be an assortment of flavored teas - I ordered empty bags and will use my stash of caffeinated loose-leaf teas to fill them. Then I spent yesterday and today making the invitations for the shower, which are pretty darn cute (if I do say so myself!).

And now that I've had such a productive weekend, it's time to move on into the work week. Ugh! I hope I can keep up this momentum!
 



Attached Files:







Invitation.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bats11

deafgal said:


> those with bumps, does it look slightly flat when laying down? sometimes I feel like I have no bumps when laying down .I can still sleep on my tummy, too.
> 
> My family are prone to have small babies (my son was born 6 lbs 3 oz in his full term) so I am wondering if this child will be small too.

Slightly yes! There's no way i could sleep on my belly its too big! Im thinking this baby will be an 8pounder my last was 8pound1, just enough chubs very cute!

So looks like a few of you are nesting, im not alone then :)


----------



## Sunshine12

Hi all, :wave:

Sorry Ive been awol for a bit. Our heating broke as our hot water tank flooded my laundry room so I had to go back to my mums as couldnt bear not getting a hot bath or having any heating. Hope you are all well.

3rd tri starts next week for me (@27 weeks). We have still bought absolutely nothing. I think because I dont know if baby is a boy or girl its not very much fun as everything has to be gender neutral. Ill get round to it eventually. 

Got hardly any sleep last night as baby kicked me every time I dozed off. He is getting really strong now. His kicks really take me by surprise at times!

My belly is definately flatter when I lie down. I can still sometimes lie on my belly if I hitch a leg up a bit and lie on the side of my tummy but baby doesnt let me get away with it for very long. Dont think he likes it!

Glad you are all well. Im heading back to my mums Thursday until early next week so will be AWOL again for a bit. 

:hugs:xxx


----------



## sadie

Cute bump sunshine! Lookin' good! Sorry to hear about the hot water heater problem. Nightmare, but good thing you have mum to take care of you a bit!


----------



## sadie

Adorable invites, Ellie! My sister used to do Stamping Up! And I think one niece is making me a memory book for my wedding, and the other program guides for the ceremony/brunch, using materials from that company.... :) 

No baby shower for me.... I cant decide if I feel like I am missing out on something or not.... No bridal shower either.


----------



## StarSign

Ellie- I wanted to 2nd Sadie's comments on the cute invitations!! 

Sadie- you've had a bridal shower before, yes? So, maybe it'll make gifting simpler if you have a baby shower..or maybe just do it simpler and host do a baby shower lunch at a restaurant for your good friends. This way, you don't have to worry about cleaning up, you enjoy your food, and at the end get some gifts and you're on your way. Maybe just ask for gift cards and clothes?


----------



## Bats11

sadie said:


> Adorable invites, Ellie! My sister used to do Stamping Up! And I think one niece is making me a memory book for my wedding, and the other program guides for the ceremony/brunch, using materials from that company.... :)
> 
> No baby shower for me.... I cant decide if I feel like I am missing out on something or not.... No bridal shower either.

Sadie I had no bridal shower or baby showers with either of my girls, its just not me & I absolutely dont feel like Ive missed out on anything, no shortage of offers thats for sure, but still said nope!

My baby is moving so much more now, its so wonderful, oh how Im going to miss all this, but I still cant wait for her to be born, I really want to hold & kiss her from head to toe! 

My girls are so adorable they have drawn up their own calendars and are counting down the days until they meet their little sister, everyday its kisses on mums belly and last night my youngest read a book to her baby sister, this has been the best experience of my life, to share it all with my big girls!


----------



## deafgal

me either but it doesn't bother me. i like shopping


----------



## shmoo75

Hi all:hi: sorry I haven't been on for a bit but, FIL been ill still isn't right and I've had a cold which i am glad to report is on its way out:thumbup:

Thought I would sneak on here before DD wakes up she is stirring at the mo but still lying down so, I wont go up to her just yet will finish my :coffee: We didn't find out what we are having but, I think :blue: so does my Mum and MIL would be nice so i have one of each. This baby is alot more active than DD was and yesterday he/she was going between dancing on my bladder, pushing and kicking!!!! At least I got some sleep inbetween my coughing bouts. Thank goodness DD sleeps through I am so grateful for that. Hope you are all well and enjoying the nesting I will make a good start on cleaning the house when I go on Maternity leave which is beginning of May:happydance: can't wait.


----------



## StarSign

Shmoo, I'm glad you're getting outta the woods with this latest cold. I recall when your LO was so sick as were you and it was pretty rough. Thank goodness she's sleep through the nite. I'm happy this pregnancy to not have to work until week 40. I'm only looking at getting out about week 37 or 38, but I'll take that! See you around. You're a champ for being able to do 2 under 2. :)


----------



## Ellie Bellie

It's so nice to read everyone's updates and hear that things are generally going well (with water heaters and "dance floor bladders" aside). I'm feeling quite a bit better after a relaxing "me" weekend. Last night I got my craft on a bit and starting working on Little Girl's mobile. I'm making tissue paper pom pom flowers to hang from wooden embroidery rings, with some butterflies and beads to work in there as well. I think I've made about 5 flowers in varying sizes and probably have another 5-8 left to make. I'll post a pic or two once it's all complete.


----------



## shmoo75

StarSign said:


> Shmoo, I'm glad you're getting outta the woods with this latest cold. I recall when your LO was so sick as were you and it was pretty rough. Thank goodness she's sleep through the nite. I'm happy this pregnancy to not have to work until week 40. I'm only looking at getting out about week 37 or 38, but I'll take that! See you around. You're a champ for being able to do 2 under 2. :)

Either that or I am as mad as a hatter!!!!:haha::haha: A woman my brother works with has a DD about the same age as mine ad she is pregnant with triplets!!!!! Rather her than me is all I can say!!! 4 under 2? No thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## StarSign

shmoo75 said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> Shmoo, I'm glad you're getting outta the woods with this latest cold. I recall when your LO was so sick as were you and it was pretty rough. Thank goodness she's sleep through the nite. I'm happy this pregnancy to not have to work until week 40. I'm only looking at getting out about week 37 or 38, but I'll take that! See you around. You're a champ for being able to do 2 under 2. :)
> 
> Either that or I am as mad as a hatter!!!!:haha::haha: A woman my brother works with has a DD about the same age as mine ad she is pregnant with triplets!!!!! Rather her than me is all I can say!!! 4 under 2? No thanks!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Holy smokes! * 4* under 2 is NUTS. Bless her heart and count your blessings for sure :). I'm lucky this iteration to skip the twin madness...


----------



## shmoo75

StarSign said:


> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> Shmoo, I'm glad you're getting outta the woods with this latest cold. I recall when your LO was so sick as were you and it was pretty rough. Thank goodness she's sleep through the nite. I'm happy this pregnancy to not have to work until week 40. I'm only looking at getting out about week 37 or 38, but I'll take that! See you around. You're a champ for being able to do 2 under 2. :)
> 
> Either that or I am as mad as a hatter!!!!:haha::haha: A woman my brother works with has a DD about the same age as mine ad she is pregnant with triplets!!!!! Rather her than me is all I can say!!! 4 under 2? No thanks!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Holy smokes! * 4* under 2 is NUTS. Bless her heart and count your blessings for sure :). I'm lucky this iteration to skip the twin madness...Click to expand...

Yep I agree. There are twins on my Dad's side of the family and also on my FIL's side so, my DD has an increased risk of having twins when/if she decides to have a family in years to come. oh yes 1 newborn at a time please thank you very much.


----------



## deafgal

anyone have craving? I think mine is raisin brans. I can't get enough of it. I thought I would go for ice cream and pickles.


----------



## shmoo75

deafgal said:


> anyone have craving? I think mine is raisin brans. I can't get enough of it. I thought I would go for ice cream and pickles.

nope just food in general and loads of it for me:haha:


----------



## sadie

I eat a lot of carbs and craves lots of fruits and chocolate milk.... Pineapple, apples and strawberries have been my favs. I got on a scale yesterday and i think it said that i have gained 24 lbs so far, which I am not happy about. Then was told the scale is ancient and might be inaccurate. In any case, i go to see e doctor on monday for a checkup and will use the same scale i have been using all along.

As for twins, i would have loved to have two.....


----------



## sadie

Just had my follow up with my OB. Last week baby had to be measured for the one artery umbilical cord, so my doc wanted to double check. Babes is growing better than expected so the umbilical cord isnt a concern. Baby was measuring a due date of June 5, but we are sticking with the 14th as that is in sync with conception. Her legs are measuring at 28+ weeks, so i guess baby will keep up with her parents. I'm 5'7" and OH is 5'11". We arent exceptionally tall, but both do have long legs, time will tell, i guess.
Also, the fibroid didnt seem to shrink like the tech last week said, but she was lame and i wasnt confident on the way she handled the 'ultrasound wand'. She didnt seem confident at all, plus her measurements and my doctor's dont match up.
I have also gained 26 lbs. tonight, i am eating a salad and am no longer eating ice cream or chocolate!!! DONE! I dont want to have a hard time losing weight after the baby is born.
I also have to do a glucose test at the lab in the next cpl of weeks, before i return to OB for my appt on April 2..... 

Oh, a sister told me they'll be having a baby shower for me after the baby is born, so that was a nice surprise. 

Anyone else going for visits?


----------



## shmoo75

They say putting on 2st about 28lb is averge for a pregnancy don't forget now you are about to enter last tri you should be having an extra 200 cals a day. Believe me you will lose the weight once baby is here. If you breastfeed even if its only for a fedw weeks like I managed with DD that uses about 800cals per day and with the sleepless nights it will soon come off also giving birth alone you lose about 1st straight off so don't worry too much hun.


----------



## greengerbera

Hello Ladies 

Hope everyone is okay and bumps are developing nicely!

I have been worrying a little bit as I am really not feeling much movement - which I am putting down to my anterior placenta....

Had my 24 week checkup appointment with the midwife today - and got to hear the heartbeat (158 bpms) which was really reassuring after all my worrying - also got to hear little baby kicks which were really sweet!

I did think about buying a doppler but think I would become obsessed and might cause me more worry! 

Baby is still in breech position as well!


----------



## shmoo75

greengerbera said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Hope everyone is okay and bumps are developing nicely!
> 
> I have been worrying a little bit as I am really not feeling much movement - which I am putting down to my anterior placenta....
> 
> Had my 24 week checkup appointment with the midwife today - and got to hear the heartbeat (158 bpms) which was really reassuring after all my worrying - also got to hear little baby kicks which were really sweet!
> 
> I did think about buying a doppler but think I would become obsessed and might cause me more worry!
> 
> Baby is still in breech position as well!

Don't worry hun I think at my 20wk scan I was told I had an anterior high placenta and I now feel loads of movements he/she wakes me up early hrs of the morning sometimes like I need reminding what sleepless nights are like!!!:haha: My DD was breech for quite a while but she turned in the end so don't worry too much hun. I agree a doppler will only make you worry/obsess more if you are worried at all about lack of movement you can call your maternity ward 24/7 and they will advise you and monitor you ect


----------



## sadie

Hey greenie.
I understand your concern, but Dont bother with a doppler. In a week or so, you wont even need it as baby will start moving enough for you to feel!! I have an anterior placenta as well, and was not able to feel much up until about 2 weeks ago. My baby is breech too. She keeps changing positions. One week breech, the next she is not! Doc said it is very normal!


----------



## greengerbera

Thank you for the reassurances ... think I am just a born worrier!! :o)

Also I was wondering if anyone had any tips for introducing new baby to toddler!! On Sunday we had a birthday party and I was holding a friends little baby - well my son got so jealous and was crying and trying to get on my lap as well - never seen him like this before!

So now I am wondering if he will be the same when the new baby arrives - I have a feeling he will - as at the moment he rules the roost!!

Any tips would be welcome!!


----------



## StarSign

Hey Green, I don't have experience myself per se. But we're trying to prep our toddler by having her talk to baby in vitro. We'll also have her bring a gift for her brother. And after the grand arrival, we'll continue to make sure she gets 1-on-1 time. She's also in a nanny-share with a baby a few days a week. The baby is 1 and can't walk yet, so he gets held, but when she wants to sit in the lap of the sitter, they both get a leg and she's ok with that. We'll see if this all pays off!


----------



## sadie

Good prep ideas, Star. Now how can I incorporate those tricks for my jealous dog???


----------



## shmoo75

My DD is 19mths old and when I ask her where is her baby brother or sister she pats my belly, she hugs it and kisses it. So cute!! She loves other kids and goes mad excitied at pics of babies. She is such as daddy's girl I think there will be real jealousy when he is holding the baby infront of her than with me. We will get a pressie for her from her little brother or sister so when I come home from teh hospital we will give it to her then. If your toddler is going to be jealous they will be but it wont be forever they just need to get used things changing also, tehy don't understand that a baby can't do anything for themselves and yo have to do it for them our toddlers will just see that we are giving the baby more attention than to them!!! That is the bit I'm not looking forward too!!!


----------



## greengerbera

The gift idea is a really good one - and something I will do... I suppose I can do it both ways - get my little boy involved in purchasing or making a present for the baby - and then also get him a present from the baby for when we get home!

I am sure he will get used to the baby over a short period of time - it is just putting up with the tears and tantrums in the beginning stages!

Sadie - as for Dogs - I had 2 mad border collies when I brought my son home for the first time - and I was so worried that they were going to be really jealous as they had been my babies for almost 13 years and I thought I was going to have real problems with them - but as soon as they saw the baby it was almost like they understood that the baby was something really special and that they should be careful around and they never put a paw out of line!! :o) It was really strange to see/explain!!

I am only have one dog now due to the other passing away - but him and my son are best friends and the dog will let my son do anything to him - which again really shocks me as he was always a bit funny with people before ...


----------



## StarSign

Officially 99 days left according to due date of June 15th! :thumbup: I'm scheduled for C-Sect June 11th though..unless bubba decides to check-out even earlier. So 38th or 39th week..our family will be expanded by 1. :)


----------



## shmoo75

StarSign said:


> Officially 99 days left according to due date of June 15th! :thumbup: I'm scheduled for C-Sect June 11th though..unless bubba decides to check-out even earlier. So 38th or 39th week..our family will be expanded by 1. :)

wow 2 days before my EDD. Here's to everything going well for you on 11th if baby doesn't arrive earlier than that.


----------



## sadie

We are so close. I am the 14th. On monday, baby was measuring for june 5th, which seems so strange (and 'technically' impossible because of conception date,etc.... He said we are sticking with the 14th. But if i am measuring bigger, would baby realistically come out sooner?

And to complain, last night i had sushi (all cooked, i do once per week) and my heart was racing like crazy. Felt like the soy sauce along with the spicy mayo caused it. I felt so bad because if my heart was racing, i am assuming the kangaroo's was too. Made me so nervous.

TGIF!


----------



## StarSign

Heh, guess less of the sushi fav the next time Sadie?
But, back to the baby-growing part. I totally believe that once a healthy baby has reached the size/growth needed (lungs all in place, etc.), the baby will come. So, you may have an earlier delivery.


----------



## lilmamatoW

sadie said:


> Good prep ideas, Star. Now how can I incorporate those tricks for my jealous dog???

One of the best pieces of advice that I got for handling my dog when #1 was born was to take the first blanket and clothes that they wrap the baby in and take it to the dog to smell and have around so that he got familiar with her scent. I had a c-section the first time, so I had 4 days at the hospital and my dog was with my parents, so my parents took the blanket and cap and he got to smell her before he met her. The two get a long pretty well, for the most part. The dog has to adjust, like everyone in the family does.


----------



## sadie

Why is everyone so quiet? Whats p for third tri? New symtpoms? Anyone feeling them? What are they? All I want is 5 perfect mights of sleep in a row or to take an ambien, but obviously a,bien isnt a choice and wont be for a loonnngggg time. :(


----------



## deafgal

March 17 , St. Patrick's Day, is the day I suppose to enter the third trimester. But I need to double check on that


----------



## deafgal

I have been taking a lot of nap. this pregnancy is wearing me out. I am actually looking forward to giving birth.


----------



## StarSign

It's quiet because we're all sleeping in our spare time! :haha:

I'm excited to start the 3rd tri next Friday....kind of; I hope I get a few more weeks of 'feel good' before it switches to 'time for baby to get out!!'. I should have most of the supplies that we're going to buy by the end of the month and whatever we're going to re-use I'm going to utilize my Mom to help clean. I hope to be sitting pretty in April as far as readiness.

I will be able to take off all Fridays in May if things keep up as they are. Little bubba is funny to me. Some positions he's like...hey! shift, please! Then other times...he tries to find a comfortable spot on his own. Considerate little fella:flower::cloud9:


----------



## sadie

So does 3rd tri begin at 27 or 28 weeks? Confusing to me.... Different sites say different things. 
I am constantly tired, still not sleeping well, no braxton hicks as of yet, constant need of the bathroom, cant fall back asleep, no real cravings, no longer eating like an animal, still have bad acne :( , heart races sometimes after eating certain foods (not exactly sure which ones tho), have found yoga to be helpful, and get frustrated that i can no longer walk as fast as i used to! (for my journal!) 

Anyone take a CPR class yet or for prior peanuts?


----------



## sadie

SS, A day off is a great day!!!!
By the way, who did your readings? I used gail and some other woman and they were both totally wrong.


----------



## deafgal

about trimesters: https://www.baby2see.com/trimester_calculator.html


----------



## sadie

What is everyone doing about buying a spring jacket?? Mine dont fit and I have some ugly thing from my mom, so I definitely need to upgrade. I went to northface and patagonia, as well as Century21, but had no luck....


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I've been stealing DH's Columbia jacket or just wearing extra layers. I got a great maternity cardigan from Old Navy that has quickly become a staple.


----------



## deafgal

I have been stealing my husband's sweat pants. haha


----------



## StarSign

deafgal said:


> I have been stealing my husband's sweat pants. haha

:haha:

I still wear my jackets, but just leave 'em open.:thumbup::coffee::haha: The weather has been amazing for Chicago..upper 50's-even 80's, so I don't need much cover-up. 

Old Navy had plenty of cardigans. What are you going for, Sadie?


----------



## sadie

I'd love a maternity jacket from northface, but that isnt happening. Something to workeven on cool summer evenings, air conditioned trains, etc... Prefer a zip, rather than buttons. Will go to destination maternity tmrw.

This fleece thing from my mom is so ugly. Makes me look like a grandma!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Has anyone looked into baby-related apps? I downloaded "Rattle" when in Florida to entertain my friend's baby. Right now, I'm downloading "iBabyLog" for tracking sleep, diaper changes, feedings, etc. Any other suggestions?


----------



## StarSign

Ellie Bellie said:


> Has anyone looked into baby-related apps? I downloaded "Rattle" when in Florida to entertain my friend's baby. Right now, I'm downloading "iBabyLog" for tracking sleep, diaper changes, feedings, etc. Any other suggestions?

Ha..great minds!! Actually, i was just cruising on my phone this morn to see what apps looked good. I'm an Android user, so top ones are iBaby and Baby Connect for tracking stuff. For entertainment...it'll be the old school rattles and teething rings for now. :haha:


----------



## lilmamatoW

Trying to not spend too much money on maternity wear and recycle clothes from the last time, so I also walk around the house in my husband's t-shirts.


----------



## Bats11

Hi ladies, havent been in here in ages!

Hope your all doing well!

Time is going by so so quickly, I cant believe Im in my 3rd trimester, Im super excited to meet her but Im nervous about the labour??

Anyone else nervous about their labour?? What sort of things do you say to yourself to stop you from feeling anxious or nervous??


----------



## StarSign

Personally, I'm just trying to make sure the house is all in order and I'm all re-stocked in my baby supplies :). Since I'm not having anything close to Braxton-Hicks....I'm not too worried just yet about labor/c-section.

But! I'm going to start increasing my iron amounts and up my protein intake to help with my glucose and iron levels. Although I felt great, I failed the glucose screening for the 1hr test and the office doesn't have a means of testing me using an alternative for glucose for the 3-hr testing. So...we're moving forward like a I have gestational diabetes but initially we'll just put me in a diet which should address glucose spikes- but I'll need to do home monitoring....

For those with other kids/toddlers- what will you have kids do during the summer? The first part, I'm planning for DD to do half-days with her current pre-school. The rest of it, we just might do family bonding and play dates- I should be mobile by then (FX'ed!).


----------



## sadie

No signs of braxton hicks here either! 

As for giving birth, I am starting to seriously think about the birthing center at my hospital.

https://www.nywomenshealth.com/birthing-center-st-lukes-hospital-new-york.htm

I do have a strong tolerance for pain and after watching "The Business of Being Born", something is pulling me in this direction.... Just dont know if DH2B will be in town at the right moment.... Then I'd have to hire a doula, and since my prenatal yoga teacher is a doula so that would be easy.... I need to schedule a tour first.

Anyone see the movie? It is an instant view on netflix and I think i even mentioned it here awhile back....


----------



## Sunshine12

Hi folks. Sorry I havent posted for ages. Anyone heard from Ferne? Ive not seen her here or FB for ages :shrug: 

Well Ive still not really started shopping yet despite being full term in less than 7 weeks (woops). Ive got my buggy, cotbed and monitor, a few babygrows and vests and a bath thermometer and nothing else!! Im going to visit my mum and dad at end of April when Ill be about 34 weeks so intend to go shopping with my mum and get lots of stuff at once (I hate shopping and its no fun when you dont know what you are having.) I know you all have registries and showers so no doubt far more organised then I am! Hope you are all well. x


----------



## StarSign

I too was wondering about Miss Ferne. I cruised BnB to see if she was around..to no avail. Gonna ping her.

:wave: to Miss Sunshine! It's ok about the whole shopping business. I don't care for shopping or running around like mad- so that's why it was no option for me to wait to find out. LOL. Still, get everything but the clothes. Say, I wonder if white onesis are the same for girl or boy? The best type to get either way are those snap tops like https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31WkEwLqfQL._SX342_.jpg. I generally kept DD in those and diapers the first 3 months. :)

T- that birthing center comforter..so 80's. Who could be comfortable in decor like that?? j/k :haha: That birthing center really seems awesome. I'd totally go for a tour were I you. Let us know how it pans out. I wonder what other 'rules' are different there. Like, do they break your water and then mandate C/S after 24hrs or could you continue to labor longer than that?


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Wait, you mean I have to go through labor and delivery at the end of the 9 months? WHAT! :brat:

Honestly, I haven't given too much thought to it because June 16/19 still feels so far off. We'll be attending the hospital's childbirth class on 4/22 and 4/29 (6hrs each day!) and I figure I'll start preparing at that point. For the most part, I know what's comfortable for my body and I generally don't have a hard time speaking up for myself. I also tend to trust doctors, so I'll go along with what they're recommending. So kind of a "laid-back, go with the flow, get this little sucker out" approach to childbirth.

The nursery is done, with the exception of the giant photo printer in the middle of the floor that DH has yet to give away to a friend. (This has been on-going since August, grrr) I've gotten two boxes of diapers and wipes to start with but I'm holding off on really stockpiling until after the shower. I also don't know which brands LO will like, so I'd like to get a variety to start. The same goes for bath products, etc.

I think my big concern at this point is not having enough clothing, especially for the newborn and 0-3 sizes. Again, I'm waiting until after the shower before shopping. Also, a co-worker said she'd give me her little girl's clothing (born in October). And I'm not sure what size LO will be wearing or for how long, seeing as she was estimated as weighing 3lbs as of our appointment on Monday (2lbs, 15oz to be precise).
  



Attached Files:







DSCN4540.JPG
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 7









DSCN4541.JPG
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 5









DSCN4542.JPG
File size: 70 KB
Views: 6


----------



## StarSign

Ellie- very nice room! Just plan on putting the stuff animals on that shelf or dresser until later. You don't want too many soft things around the baby that they can bury their face into and potentially suffocate.

Def wait to do anything more until after the shower....it looks like you have everything in place already except clothes anyway :)


----------



## Ellie Bellie

StarSign said:


> Ellie- very nice room! Just plan on putting the stuff animals on that shelf or dresser until later. You don't want too many soft things around the baby that they can bury their face into and potentially suffocate.

Thanks! Right now I just wanted to have something in the crib so it didn't look too big and empty. DH is afraid she'll get "lost" in there. I have a wicker basket on the floor beneath the window where they'll go. Or the top of the shelves/dresser/closet. And I'm sure there'll be an onslaught of other stuffed things showing up over time. I'm accepting that the house will be taken over by her things!


----------



## Sunshine12

Awww cute nursery Ellie!

Starsign, Ive never seen those before. i dont think you can get them here. The ones we have are like vests or babygrows with buttons under the crotch or buttons up the legs and top respectively. x


----------



## sadie

I have bought some onesies that snap closed on the side, mostly short sleeves, but some long sleeved items for a/c and cool days/nights. No shower for me until after baby, and I just keep putting things off as well, tho I do have a pack of 50 pampers! I guess I need wipes and some other stuff. 

As for the birthing center, I will soon find out all of the procedures/protocols! 

Ellie, the room looks great! Getting closer!! 

Hey my baby just bacame a squash and many are soon to follow!


----------



## Sunshine12

Ive got loads of nappies. We get some free stuff from supermarkets here as well as discount vouchers so Ive got about 300 nappies (different brands) at the moment which is only about a months worth! Ive heard all nappies fit differently so Im going to try out a few brands once bubba here and will buy more of whichever fit best and dont leak. Congrats on becoming a squash.x


----------



## sadie

Whoa! 300 a month?? I need to stock up!!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

If there's a diaper change every 2 hours, that's up to 12 diapers each day. So a 30-day month could easily amount to 300 diapers. I definitely have to head out and buy a lot more before June!


----------



## StarSign

Yes, having to deal with so diapers later becomes motivation to get potty-training done imo..lol. I'll be doing like Miss Sunshine and getting a few brands so we can assess which ones work best then we'll stock up. ATM, hard at work on baby names...well, working hard on getting DH to make a list so that I can 'X' them all out. :haha:


----------



## sadie

Yep, i have to push my SO to make a list of names. All this time, he keeps putting it off. I have my number one, but he doesnt like it!

So, doctor pdate... All is good! No diabetes! Slight anemia, but its notmal at this stage and he isnt concerned. Baby is at 30weeks, so we are on target there, plus since my last appointment four weeks ago, I LOST ONE POUND! Woo hoo. Success from I eating better, cutting out the ice cream, tons of fruit (full of sugar) and potato chips and adding more veggies.


----------



## lilmamatoW

StarSign said:


> Yes, having to deal with so diapers later becomes motivation to get potty-training done imo..lol. I'll be doing like Miss Sunshine and getting a few brands so we can assess which ones work best then we'll stock up. ATM, hard at work on baby names...well, working hard on getting DH to make a list so that I can 'X' them all out. :haha:

#1 is mostly potty-trained now...phew. I didn't want to have to deal with size 4 diapers and size 1 diapers at the same time. She uses a diaper to sleep and has an accident once in a while, but for the most part, seems to be doing alright. Hi ladies!

I still have a terrible pregnancy rash and it migrates to different parts of the body and very little alleviates it. Dermatologist wants me to take prednisone for a short time, but I've been resistant to it. So suffering the itchiness, for now...I figure, 7 more weeks or 9 at the worst, right?:happydance:


----------



## StarSign

lilmamatoW said:


> ... Hi ladies!
> I still have a terrible pregnancy rash and it migrates to different parts of the body and very little alleviates it. Dermatologist wants me to take prednisone for a short time, but I've been resistant to it. So suffering the itchiness, for now...I figure, 7 more weeks or 9 at the worst, right?:happydance:

My rash has ceased to irritate as much corporeally (was mostly on my arms and neck area...eeks) and the scarring is fading, but now my scalp is driving me mad not only due to itching but my hair is thinning out there:blush::dohh: I'm treating it with scalp relief items (rogaine stuff is a NO-GO), but I'm hoping those strands hang in there. It's right in the top front!:nope: 

I'll be worth it- hair grows back and like you say, only 7-9/8-10 weeks to go!:happydance: When's your C/S scheduled?


----------



## StarSign

sadie said:


> Yep, i have to push my SO to make a list of names. All this time, he keeps putting it off. I have my number one, but he doesnt like it!
> 
> So, doctor pdate... All is good! No diabetes! Slight anemia, but its notmal at this stage and he isnt concerned. Baby is at 30weeks, so we are on target there, plus since my last appointment four weeks ago, I LOST ONE POUND! Woo hoo. Success from I eating better, cutting out the ice cream, tons of fruit (full of sugar) and potato chips and adding more veggies.

Big congrats on the weight controlling efforts. I'm watching mine per se, but I'm only seeing the pounds settle in my tummy region and a little bit on my legs, well thighs, but just being more conservative with my sugar since I'm in this limbo diabetic thing. I'm seeing the dr./dietician today. That should be 'fun'. You all should see the list of foods I should avoid due to food allergies...lol. Now, I'm supposed to add to that? :nope: I think the only thing left to do is watch treats and salt intake. Else, I'm just gonna get an IV cart to drag around!


----------



## sadie

SS, did your rash itch? I find that I have break outs that dont go away. First, around my hair line and also on my chest, between the boobs. Then they started on my neck/below my ears area. Now I have a section on my upper back, and the chest ones came back and the necks ones never went away, just lughtened up. They dont itch and I havent seen a dr regarding them. Just figured its all normal.

LM i wouldnt take meds for a rash either. i'm nervous like that. Dont want to be blamed for anything.


----------



## StarSign

Sadie- mine itched like the dickens. Fortunately, the topical stopped the reaction I was having, but I have battle marks to show for it now which are sloooowwwly fading. Yes, pregnancy rashes are common....but certainly are a drag.


----------



## lilmamatoW

SS-My c-section is scheduled now for June 6, but if the placenta hasn't moved by 36 weeks, it will probably be the week of May 21 (when NATO is in town--YIKES). I am working with the acupuncturist to try to make the placenta move though...we will see if there is still room for growth. 

The itching is awful. And I had it on my scalp too for a while...and the doc gave me something for my head, so now that part is better. I have a rash all over my bum! I think it's because I sit at my desk all day and that area gets irritated...well, nothing I can do about that.


----------



## StarSign

Lilmama, YIKES is rite on having to navigate during NATO. But the good thing about scheduling is that you can plan in plenty of time. My gut feeling is that I'll be there the first week of June also. Hmm, I mite have to pay the derm dr. a visit for a scalp treatment, but what I'm doing seems to be working. If it worsens, I'll make the effort. It's already going to get crazy having to leave the office for all the visits!

I'm totally hoping the acupuncturist gets the sequence together for moving the placenta up. I also read that keeping your hips elevated and feet raised helps it to move (well the uterus shift- taking the placenta away from the cervix). Since you're at a desk, maybe you can at least put the feet up? I know you mentioned swelling issues...it'll help that too.

Hang in there..we're gettin' closer to D-Day. Yours is only 8 weeks away for sure...


----------



## shmoo75

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been around much been super busy as me and O had a week off last week and we stayed at my parents for 3 nights and then had loads going on back at home when we got back.

DD is currently cutting her back teeth so we have periods of her crying/screaming in pain when she is trying to eat and also when she goes to sleep of a night:nope: she does sleep through the night once she goes to sleep so thats good. she has gone off weetabx and yoghurts and is generally not eating the amount she was I think its to do with her age and cutting those horrible back teeth. Any hints on signs to look out for so I can start potty training her?

I remember when DD was a newborn I changed her nappy whenever I fed her. I will be using all the unisex newborn and 0-3mths that I did with DD as I saved everything and its all currently in vacbags in the loft. As for labour I will be going to hospital as I did with DD. With her my waters broke and she had poo'd inside me so, I was monitored and ended up having to be cut and vontuse delivery. I will be going with the flow as I feel if you have a strict/rigid bath plan you are heading for a whole heap of trouble as, labour and birth rarely go as you want it too. I can't use gas and air as it makes me sick, can't have diamorphine either as it makes me look like a corpse:haha:(had it as painrelief after I had my gallbladder removes some years ago and the way I looked after having it scared the crap out of my Mum who is a qualified staff nurse!!!!) luckily pethaine works great for me. I even managed to fall asleep last time for about 20mins which really helped me get to 9-10cm's so I could start pushing:thumbup:

The only thinkgs I will be buying new prior to birth(as we don't know if we are having :pink: or :blue: is a slumber bear and swaddling wraps

Sorry for the really long post I hope everyone is doing great and don't have a cold unlike me.


----------



## sadie

Hey shmoo! I have no tips for teething or potty training! 

I am sorry you have a cold atm. Rest up and take care. I dont really have a birth plan, tho i want to try to go without an epidural.

Mine dont itch, thankfully, they are just unsightly and annoying and now and then one hurts. Enjoyma scalp treatment! Get a nice head massage while you're at it! (if u can)

I am not in florida. Waiting for the sun to come out tho it is taking awhile. I want my dog to be my ringbearer but my mom is making every excuse about getting the dog to the hotel (no room in my sisters car, bro in law wont want her in the car, etc) meanwhile, she can do me a favor and take her there for me in her own car. i really think this woman is being selfish on purpose. i could go on and on but dont want to sound like a total grouch.


----------



## StarSign

Shmooo- glad to hear things are coming along well.

*Teething help*- the best thing for my DD (i'm in U.S.) were these homeopathic pills (Cherry or plain )which you dissolve in water and apply with a clean figure. Humphrey's teething pills. All the other things were just not as effective. She also loved to munch on cold cloths I would put water on and freeze.:thumbup:

*Potty training tips*- I decided to "go for it" once my DD could say the words "wet" or "potty" (so she could tell me when she had to go). For me, it didn't happen until 22 months. I did a 3-day boot camp over a weekend (info all over the 'net) where I stripped off everything from the belly button down. I put towels on the rugs and generally kept to the kitchen area with hardwood floors. 20 min after she ate I would have her sit on the pot to go. If nothing, then when she started going- we'd race to the pot. Feeling the wee on her freaked her out and by time #3- she was running on her own :haha:. I didn't leave the house much that weekend so we could get in a rhythym. However, after that bootcamp, when we left, I started out using pull-ups so there wasn't a mess in the car/stroller/etc., but in the house- she only got to wear regular panties so she would always know when she was wet. For the first few weeks, we did pull-ups at nite, but she started using them to go in during the nite. So we switched to "nothing" at nite also (she slept on top of a wet pad and a towel for easy clean-up). After a month, she was "done". She had very limited accidents in general where she didn't make it to pot in time (maybe 10 or so). The thing is once you start, commit. Don't go back. It's more work...

This little deal was perfect for her to sit on when she was out and about and needed to go. She felt much more comfortable. https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-10516102t130.jpg (mine was just all plain white, I could fold it and keep in my purse in the bag that comes with it.)


----------



## deafgal

double


----------



## deafgal

I passed my 1 hour glutose test. my blood pressure is still high there (143/67 this time) I tried all sort of blood pressure monitors including the one at the store and it always seem lower. I must really don't like doctor offices. baby's heart rate this time around is 130 (it was 140 and 150 during the last two visit) but she told me the baby may be sleeping.I will be doing a monitor (I think it is call non stress) next time though because of my b/p. 

I don't know if it common (and I can't remember what my ob checku was like with my firstborn but it was a family practice instead of ob/gyn clinic) but my ob/gyn seem like she goes in, use a fetal droppler, and goes out. the whole appt. seem like it last 5 minutes.


----------



## StarSign

Yay for you deafgal on the 1hr glucose test. :)

So, my updates about that. I went to see the recommended endocrinologist and after a long visit which was mostly waiting, I had blood testing done upon arrival and before leaving. The numbers were 110 and 59 respectively. I got a glucose monitoring kit to check levels..and the dr. followed up with me in 2 days' time. The range of test results was 60-108. Conclusion: I don't have gestational diabetes :happydance: lol. And dr. advised simply- don't eat jelly beans. So YAY!!! I'll do some spot checking over the next few weeks, but overall, I dodged that bullet. However, I do need to increase vitamin D and B12, so I'll get some added supplements for that. I'm glad the drs. see what I was feeling....which is that I felt great overall.


----------



## deafgal

thanks, sounds like everything is looking good for you. 

unfortunately, Easter is this weekend, and I was buying candies for my son, so I sneaked and ate plenty of it( I couldn't resist) . It is probably why my b/p was a little up because most of them were chocolate. And that was on top of the glutose drink. Sometimes I hate the commericalism in holidays.


----------



## StarSign

Some cute threads from 3rd tri I've cruised by today:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq-11.html
Even though I'll likely have a C/S, I'm going to do RLT starting week 37 so at least I'll heal faster. My uterine muscles will get all pumped up, but instead of helping with pushing, it'll help with "getting back into shape faster".

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/944213-pregnant-know.html
All I have to say to this one is...I'm wanna be moving like her in the end!


----------



## sadie

Great news ss and dg, tho waych the blood pressure!

Happy easter and passover everyone!

Hope everyone has an extra day off because of the holiday!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Had my 30-week OB appt this afternoon. Everything looked good except the 1-hr glucose (136 where "passing" is 130). So I'm off to schedule the 3-hr test sometime soon. Otherwise, there are no complaints. I'm measuring at 30 weeks and the OB says everything with my size/weight-gain is fine. 

Is anyone else experiencing tightness or the need to stretch out across their lower abdomen? OB says it could be BH or stretching. I notice it more when I stand up after having been seated for a while, which makes me think it's more a stretching.


----------



## StarSign

Hey, where's everyone???? Ellie- I'm stretching like mad, so I think that what that is.

I've been floating around the Preggo-3rd tri forum...I'm sure I'm going to start taking RLT about 37 weeks. I feel it'll help with recovery from delivery natural or C/S :thumbup:

Hee!! I'm showing watermelon size..and boy, I look like it. LOL. Check out my progression pics in the preggo journal.


----------



## deafgal

Ellie Bellie said:


> Had my 30-week OB appt this afternoon. Everything looked good except the 1-hr glucose (136 where "passing" is 130). So I'm off to schedule the 3-hr test sometime soon. Otherwise, there are no complaints. I'm measuring at 30 weeks and the OB says everything with my size/weight-gain is fine.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing tightness or the need to stretch out across their lower abdomen? OB says it could be BH or stretching. I notice it more when I stand up after having been seated for a while, which makes me think it's more a stretching.

I am sorry about your glucose. hopefully you will pass the three hours test.

yes, I have been getting alot of tightness and I think it is both BH and stretching.


----------



## sadie

I have some rasp leaf capsules from before getting pregnant. I might try those too. Sill read more on the web in addition to the links you posted SS. 

No out of the ordinary tightness for me. I still look very big. Kind of like a big ball is under my clothing. I look ugly and with a puffy face (very true) in my wedding pics, but will post a body shot when i get home to my laptop. 

I am starting to feel as if my hands are swollen. I assume that is water retention. 

I also decided to take off from work may 7. That is when the 2nd marking period ends fOr the students... I am just so tired always and the ealk to work from the subway and back is just too much. I get pains when i walk to much and little A (i think we finally have it!) sits on my bladder and other organs and hurts me. So I am just gonna call it quits at work!!

Another weekend has arrived! Anyone doing anything fun? I go home early sunday. The vacation is officially over and the honeymoon as well since dh is on his way home. I will see him again on or about june 8th. (im due the 14th. Should he book his ticket for the 8th?? So hard to predict!!!)


----------



## StarSign

sadie said:


> I have some rasp leaf capsules from before getting pregnant. I might try those too. Sill read more on the web in addition to the links you posted SS.
> 
> No out of the ordinary tightness for me. I still look very big. Kind of like a big ball is under my clothing. I look ugly and with a puffy face (very true) in my wedding pics, but will post a body shot when i get home to my laptop.
> 
> I am starting to feel as if my hands are swollen. I assume that is water retention.
> 
> I also decided to take off from work may 7. That is when the 2nd marking period ends fOr the students... I am just so tired always and the ealk to work from the subway and back is just too much. I get pains when i walk to much and little A (i think we finally have it!) sits on my bladder and other organs and hurts me. So I am just gonna call it quits at work!!
> 
> Another weekend has arrived! Anyone doing anything fun? I go home early sunday. The vacation is officially over and the honeymoon as well since dh is on his way home. I will see him again on or about june 8th. (im due the 14th. Should he book his ticket for the 8th?? So hard to predict!!!)

I think flying makes water retention easier to happen or maybe it's just all the extra sitting in an awkward position. I drink carbonated lime water to help with retention and help keep me flushed. Give it a go and be prepared to have many bathroom trips! 

...and CONGRATS!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is well. I passed my GTT(Gloucose Tolerence Test) that I had to do on 29/03 just because MW said I was measuring 2wks ahead(student MW measured me and the actual MW didn't double check it)also my BMI at 28wks was over 31(she didn't even weigh me or check my heaight she just looked me up and down)she also didn't ask me if diabetes runs in the family or if I had a thirst that I could not get rid of! If she had I would of answered no to both questions. I told her I though her reasons for sending me were wrong and that I knew I didn't have diabetes and, I was proved right! The MW that sent me didn't even fill out a form so had o get one signed and faxed over from my GP! To say I wasn't impressed with her is an understatement. I also had to fast from 10pm the night before having nothing but plain water only, have the 1st blood test, drink the gloucose soloution, have another blood test 1hr later and, a 3rd blood test 1hr after that one. Once the 1st blood test has been taken I can't eat or drink anything until after my 3rd test. Baby was going nuts once I had taken the solution. Needless to say I will be complaining about her to my actual MW when I see her next Thurs 19/04 oh the MW I'm not impressed with also told me at my booking in appointment that the hospital where I am going to give birth don't offer pethadine anymore!!!! She is sooooooooo wrong on that one too!!!!! Here's to having 8.5wks to go til DDay. I finish work on 02/05 as I have 3wks+1day AL to use then my mat leave starts from 04/06 and I am due back at work on 03/03/2013:happydance::happydance: sounds good to me. When are the rest of you leaving work?


----------



## StarSign

Shmoo..so much GTT drama, I'm telling you. But glad it's all worked out. As a USA gal, I won't be leaving until close to when the baby's coming and I'm out until the Fall only. Enjoy the extra time you'll have off for me ;)


----------



## shmoo75

StarSign - I know gloucose gloucos and more gloucose!!!! I will try and enjoy my time off but, with a 20mth old, newborn, hubby and house to look after roll on January when I have Jury Service I will be in need of a break I think!!!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## sadie

What an annoyance, shmoo. Iam glad that the test was in your favor and good for you for being on top of these things. We all really need to speak up.

I think my official last day of work is the 7th of may. Cant wait. I will receive full pay until aug31 simply because my 10 month job pays out in 12 months. Then, no more income until I go back to work. Atm, i dont know when that will be. 



Anyone ever use a doula??


----------



## sadie

32w!


----------



## shmoo75

Sadie - Loving the bump pic. I will get DH to take a pic of me tonight and I will pop it on here tomorrow as I am also 32wks:thumbup:

Off to see MW soon just waiting for my neighbour to pop in and keep an eye on DD as she is still asleep. She has taken to sleeping over 2hrs during the day and being really tired at about 8pm so she is in her cot for then but, wont go to sleep until about 9pm!!! So annoying!! She isn't screaming/crying she is just fighting it as we watch her on the video monitor she lies down and just as she feels herself about to nod off she forces herself to move or talk or something until she is that tired she just goes to sleep!!:haha::haha: Little monkey!!!! Hope you are all well.XXX


----------



## StarSign

Gotta take some more pics. I've stopped doing as much wheat as that was REALLY inflaming my digestive system. So, no pasta for a while and limited rice even. I'm relegated to corn tortilla taco salads..good thing I like them! I'll do my watermelon post by this weekend...


----------



## lilmamatoW

Sorry, I've been so out-of-touch. Been dealing with itchy rashes, whether or not to take prednisone, placenta previa and gestational diabetes. Went to my 32 week ultrasound and appointment today, and so it looks like the placenta is not going to budge, so this baby's birthday will probably be May 23! And the itcy rash blew up last week all over the back and front of my torso...so I took the prednisone and although the rash is looking better, it's still itchy. So, I am thinking that an earlier c-section date is being merciful to me. And in any case, this baby is already 5 lbs 4 oz...so not too worried that we're delivering a couple weeks earlier than planned. If you don't mind, I will stay on the June board, even though now technically, I will have a May baby.

Oh, and last but not least, I failed my gestational diabetes test and now that I took the prednisone, which totally messed with my blood sugar, I am now on insulin! :nope: 4 times a day. I was kind of bummed about it, and sometimes still am...but now I've lost 3 pounds, but the baby is growing...so I'm thinking this might be a healthy thing.

Hope you're all enjoying the last few weeks...or at least enduring!


----------



## StarSign

lilmamatoW said:


> Sorry, I've been so out-of-touch. Been dealing with itchy rashes, whether or not to take prednisone, placenta previa and gestational diabetes. Went to my 32 week ultrasound and appointment today, and so it looks like the placenta is not going to budge, so this baby's birthday will probably be May 23! And the itcy rash blew up last week all over the back and front of my torso...so I took the prednisone and although the rash is looking better, it's still itchy. So, I am thinking that an earlier c-section date is being merciful to me. And in any case, this baby is already 5 lbs 4 oz...so not too worried that we're delivering a couple weeks earlier than planned. If you don't mind, I will stay on the June board, even though now technically, I will have a May baby.
> 
> Oh, and last but not least, I failed my gestational diabetes test and now that I took the prednisone, which totally messed with my blood sugar, I am not on insulin! :nope: 4 times a day. I was kind of bummed about it, and sometimes still am...but now I've lost 3 pounds, but the baby is growing...so I'm thinking this might be a healthy thing.
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying the last few weeks...or at least enduring!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: these extra baby proteins can wreak havoc for sure. I found that eliminating a few things in my diet quieted the rashes along with topical treatments. Wheat was my "knock-out" although I was much more tolerant earlier in the pregnancy, but I guess bubba doesn't need ANY of that source for the time being. Doing that and a can of LIME La Croix calmed things down fast. Lime is more effective for a mild detox (diuretic and detox) as compared to lemon which is mostly a diuretic.

Bummer about the GD! I was sure we were going to do a :wave: in the hospital corridor:coffee: Please stay around...we want to know how you're doing.:flower: 

Doing some final shopping over next coupla weeks to get my hospital bag stuffs together. We still need to put up the new changing table...:haha: but at least the old one is still around for now.


----------



## sadie

Lilmama, you must be excited! May 23 is just about a month away! I am sorry to hear about the GD and the rash and the PP, but soon enough all will be back to normal (if i understand correctly GD is temporary) 
And of course you cant leave us for the May group!!

I have an appointment on Monday, then I think it jumps to every 2 weeks. still hopi for a good picture. E last two times, she has been hiding herself!


----------



## Quisty

I am not sure if any of you will remember me but I was in this thread earlier in the year, due on June 12th. My husband and I terminated our pregnancy at just over 20 weeks due to the fact that severe spina bifida was detected at the 20 week u/s. I did post this at the time so some of you might recall it. Our precious daughter was born on January 26th and we buried her on February 1st. Anyway, I thought some of you might be interested to know that I have just done a pregnancy test and it is positive. Considering I have never fallen pregnant easily (it took 2 years with Claire) and I am now 39, this is such a welcome surprise. DH and I are hoping for a healthy baby around the new year.


----------



## sadie

Quisty, hi! Of course we remember you. I am wishing all good things for you and your family. You deserve it! xoxo


----------



## shmoo75

Quisty said:


> I am not sure if any of you will remember me but I was in this thread earlier in the year, due on June 12th. My husband and I terminated our pregnancy at just over 20 weeks due to the fact that severe spina bifida was detected at the 20 week u/s. I did post this at the time so some of you might recall it. Our precious daughter was born on January 26th and we buried her on February 1st. Anyway, I thought some of you might be interested to know that I have just done a pregnancy test and it is positive. Considering I have never fallen pregnant easily (it took 2 years with Claire) and I am now 39, this is such a welcome surprise. DH and I are hoping for a healthy baby around the new year.

So nice to hear your good news after such a tragedy and what must of been a heartbreaking decision for you and your DH. I am hoping and praying that this LO is healthy will be looking out for updates hun. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## tweety pie

Lovely news wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Quisty - Congratulations and best of luck with your pregnancy!


----------



## StarSign

Quisty said:


> I am not sure if any of you will remember me but I was in this thread earlier in the year, due on June 12th. My husband and I terminated our pregnancy at just over 20 weeks due to the fact that severe spina bifida was detected at the 20 week u/s. I did post this at the time so some of you might recall it. Our precious daughter was born on January 26th and we buried her on February 1st. Anyway, I thought some of you might be interested to know that I have just done a pregnancy test and it is positive. Considering I have never fallen pregnant easily (it took 2 years with Claire) and I am now 39, this is such a welcome surprise. DH and I are hoping for a healthy baby around the new year.

Swallow folic acid by the boatloads :) Sending :dust: for a H&H9!!


----------



## sadie

Had an appt today. Kangaroo is measuring a few days ahead, and weighs between 4.5 and 5 lbs. Estimates her to be born at about 7.5 lbs. For the third visit in a row, she was facing the wrong direction! i havent gotten a good view in ages. Going back in 11 days for a stress test, then will be every week after that, if I understood correctly.

After the appt, I came home, ate an ice cream sandwich and baby started wiggling rapidly for about 4-5 seconds. It was so strange. i googled it and it turns out it is very normal, I think it's called startle reflexes... Anyone else?

I also only gained 2 lbs in the last 3 weeks.... So honeymoon and all, I've managed to stay on target.... Kind of. Makes me want to eat a big piece of cheesecake. Yum.


----------



## StarSign

Sadie-
How are they measuring you? Via U/S or using tape measure from pubic to top of baby? I had my appt yesterday too and they say 'right on target' for me. Whatever that means....b/c that surely doesn't say poundage or anything.


----------



## sadie

Ultrasound... Leg bone, belly (ithink!), crown size then all calculated together 
A tape measure would give a false indication because of my fibroid which expanded my belly a little.


----------



## Quisty

An update on me. Unfortunately things have not progressed. Looks like a chemical pregnancy. Onto next cycle. :( Good luck to everyone as you get closer to seeing your little bundle. Exciting times ahead. Hopefully I will have some exciting news of my own before we approach June.


----------



## shmoo75

Quisty - so sorry to hear this hun. I will keep my fx that you get some good news soon.


----------



## deafgal

I am sorry :(


----------



## StarSign

Quisty said:


> An update on me. Unfortunately things have not progressed. Looks like a chemical pregnancy. Onto next cycle. :( Good luck to everyone as you get closer to seeing your little bundle. Exciting times ahead. Hopefully I will have some exciting news of my own before we approach June.

If you have not already, get on CoQ10 ( https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...nt-coq10-could-key-pregnancy-older-women.html )- it makes the eggies nice and strong for fertilization :thumbup: Your day is soon to come!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sadie

SS, what is your opinion of royal jelly? I took it before i became preg...


----------



## StarSign

sadie said:


> SS, what is your opinion of royal jelly? I took it before i became preg...

RJ is great stuff to use if your natural hormonal profile is low estrogen. Otherwise, it will throw you off. Seen it time and time again. But for those who are low- it's GREAT stuff.

If you're not sure, then the best thing is to just take CoQ10 and do low, moderate amounts of RJ after your period up until you Ov (will help with EWCM and start helping to thicken the uterine lining).


----------



## sadie

Ah thanks. I just thought it did great things for the eggs.


----------



## sadie

Woohoo. A honeydew!


----------



## StarSign

What fruits are left? I think it's funny that the watermelon has popped up already on my banner...I'm like "what could be left?" lol.

Yippee for honeydew, Sadie.


----------



## lilmamatoW

Quisty said:


> An update on me. Unfortunately things have not progressed. Looks like a chemical pregnancy. Onto next cycle. :( Good luck to everyone as you get closer to seeing your little bundle. Exciting times ahead. Hopefully I will have some exciting news of my own before we approach June.

Sorry to hear Quisty...hope you're hanging in there! Hugs to you.


----------



## lilmamatoW

sadie said:


> Woohoo. A honeydew!

So happy to see all the babies and the mamas progressing so nicely!


----------



## shmoo75

Its my last day at work tody until March 2013:thumbup: Can really start sorting this house out now bring on the nesting/spring cleaning:haha:


----------



## deafgal

I wish I could start nesting but this pregnancy is giving me problems already. It feels like I pulled a muscle or bruised up in the pelvic area. my joints in the pelvic area are very sore too. Another word, I can barely move because of extreme pain. I already talk to my OBGYN and she says it is normal . :( :( :(

maybe if I just lay down for a couple days, I will heal up some. I hope so


----------



## StarSign

deafgal said:


> I wish I could start nesting but this pregnancy is giving me problems already. It feels like I pulled a muscle or bruised up in the pelvic area. my joints in the pelvic area are very sore too. Another word, I can barely move because of extreme pain. I already talk to my OBGYN and she says it is normal . :( :( :(
> 
> maybe if I just lay down for a couple days, I will heal up some. I hope so

It seems like your hips and pelvic area are preparing to spread. I went through a bit of that myself. Hang in there and yes, def rest when you can. I also did stretching from side-to-side, slept on pillows, and took warm showers. Hang in there:hugs:


----------



## tweety pie

My ribs and pelvic are stretching to the point that i feel like my skin will become transparent and it's really painful.


----------



## StarSign

tweety pie said:


> My ribs and pelvic are stretching to the point that i feel like my skin will become transparent and it's really painful.

Hiya Tweety!!!!

I would just imagine it's further amplified by the fact that you've got 2 brewing. I haven't tried it, but I imagine the maternity support belts would help with providing some kind of relief??


----------



## deafgal

i was just thinking about one of the good things about being pregnant is that it is easy to clean your belly button now haha


----------



## sadie

Very funny, DG!

Here's my latest......
starting monday, about once or twice per day, I have a weird feeling in my uterine area... not a cramp per se, but almost like a period is about to start type of feeling. Nothing seems to be 'tightening' like someone recently suggested to me a BH cramp. It just really feels like a mild period sensation. I cant even call it a pain.
Sound familiar? I will be 34 weeks tomorrow so perhaps body is getting ready??
Thanks all.


----------



## shmoo75

It could be BH's I have also had BH's for a few weeks mine are tightenings right across my whole bump feels abit uncomfortable but they don't cause me any pain and they don't stop me doing what eve I am doing at the time. Hope this helps.


----------



## StarSign

AFM- As of yesterday, I'm officially starting to lose my mucus plug:huh::saywhat: I don't have any bloody show with that so far, no BH's that I can feel, and certainly no labor pains. From the 3rd tri board, I've learned that the body can regenerate plugs, however my Ob/Gyn sis tells me that typically this starts about week 36/37 (assuming a regular 40 week pregnancy).

So! Just per my feeling, I'm prolly going to have bubba little earlier. I'm betting about week 38 on the dot. I feel pretty good otherwise, but I think this weekend is the last one I'll help my DD in her tot tumbling/gymnastics class:coffee:


----------



## tweety pie

Hi Starsign. I am using one of those bump bands and it's a god send, i don't think i could get about without it.
That's interesting about the mucus plug i didn't know that, so bubba might make an appearance this month.


----------



## lilmamatoW

deafgal said:


> I wish I could start nesting but this pregnancy is giving me problems already. It feels like I pulled a muscle or bruised up in the pelvic area. my joints in the pelvic area are very sore too. Another word, I can barely move because of extreme pain. I already talk to my OBGYN and she says it is normal . :( :( :(
> 
> maybe if I just lay down for a couple days, I will heal up some. I hope so

Oh sounds awful. I'm on a modified bedrest too, so my house is in the middle of being sorted out but far from being done...so I feel your pain and angst with respect to the house.


----------



## lilmamatoW

StarSign said:


> AFM- As of yesterday, I'm officially starting to lose my mucus plug:huh::saywhat: I don't have any bloody show with that so far, no BH's that I can feel, and certainly no labor pains. From the 3rd tri board, I've learned that the body can regenerate plugs, however my Ob/Gyn sis tells me that typically this starts about week 36/37 (assuming a regular 40 week pregnancy).
> 
> So! Just per my feeling, I'm prolly going to have bubba little earlier. I'm betting about week 38 on the dot. I feel pretty good otherwise, but I think this weekend is the last one I'll help my DD in her tot tumbling/gymnastics class:coffee:

Maybe we will be in the hospital at the same time, after all!

Had another bleed yesterday, but my doc monitored me at her office and didn't have to got to Prentice. And the good news is that I am back home. So trying to be good and not do too much.


----------



## StarSign

lilmamatoW said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> ....
> So! Just per my feeling, I'm prolly going to have bubba little earlier. I'm betting about week 38 on the dot. I feel pretty good otherwise, but I think this weekend is the last one I'll help my DD in her tot tumbling/gymnastics class:coffee:
> 
> Maybe we will be in the hospital at the same time, after all!
> 
> Had another bleed yesterday, but my doc monitored me at her office and didn't have to got to Prentice. And the good news is that I am back home. So trying to be good and not do too much.Click to expand...


Yes, be good, be good...we're almost there. I may be waving bye to you as you're leaving and you'll be waving hello as I'm coming in.:thumbup: I am starting to get my hospital bag packed. I started thinking to myself...what did I do to pass time before??? And I remembered, I was so tuckered from being in labor so long, I slept and did visitors. And ate. This time will likely be a bit different, so I'll put in a few mags and a book that may never typically get around to.


----------



## sadie

Hey SS. What are the signs of starting to lose the plug? My sister said hers just came right out at once, which is what I was expecting!

As for my 'cramps', they are on the inside of the uterus, nothing felt on the outer part of my bump. And they dont hurt, just feels like my P is going to start and then it goes away after a few seconds.... I guess I will tell my doc tomorrow. 

Why does everyone look at my belly and say that I am going to go early? I know exactly when we conceived so why would having a big bump make the baby come out sooner? just curious as to if there is any sense to what others say. 

I also hated when people would say that morning sickness was such a great sign. I didnt have a drop of it, so whats the diff really? People need to think sometimes.... Thanks for the vent!

Feel good ladies and take it easy! No over doing it!


----------



## StarSign

sadie said:


> Hey SS. What are the signs of starting to lose the plug? My sister said hers just came right out at once, which is what I was expecting!
> .....

Well, apparently some lose it gradually and others lose it all in one go (didn't know this until I talked to my sis). This pregnancy, I'm losing it gradually. My first, TBH, I don't even think I lost too much of it it as they had to break my waters; I was dilating but my waters weren't breaking since my hips weren't spreading far enough for DD to push her head down, so I don't think the plug even dislodged. This time- it was unmistakeable what it was.

The sensation was of wetting myself a little bit. The look of it..was like the name of it. All told, once you start losing it- the baby generally comes about 4 weeks later. So, I'm estimating bubba to try to show up by week 38 this time.:thumbup:


----------



## deafgal

thanks lilmama, it does sucks, but yours sound serious. hope you have a lot of help.


----------



## deafgal

i have no idea what mucus plug looks like myself.


----------



## lilmamatoW

deafgal said:


> thanks lilmama, it does sucks, but yours sound serious. hope you have a lot of help.

I am one blessed mama on bedrest. I have a fantastic, full-time super nanny that comes to my house everyday to watch my daughter and after last night, my hubby has no more overnight business trips until a month after LO is born. The only tricky thing about my being on bedrest is that I live in a four-story townhouse, so stairs are unavoidable. Over the last week, I had friends bring over food for lunch and dinner and even come over to walk the dog for me while hubby was away. The nanny is in the process of setting up the nursery for the new baby with the baby toys and books and laundering all the NB/0-3 month clothes. So, I am in good hands. I don't know what I would do without the nanny, hubby and great friends.

As for the mucus plug, I have no idea what it looks like either. i know it was gone by the time I went into have my first baby, but I never noticed it coming out, but I understand that it's different for other women...like everything else in pregnancy.


----------



## sadie

Sounds like you have a super nanny, lilmama!

Saw dr today, kind of blew off my comments of period feelings.... Said its normal, didnt even give it a label. Non stress test was fast and easy. Lasted maybe ten minutes, said baby moves around a lot-which i already knew- weighs close to 5 1/4 lbs, and again, has very long legs! I go back every friday for the same procedure, in order to make sure baby is growing properly because of the single artery on the umb cord

Finally it is friday! Monday will be my last day of work. Once in italy, i eventually plan to work again, but doing something less stressful... But no rush to do that either!

I cant wait to turn off the alarm on monday night, tho i know i will still wake up early!!


----------



## sadie

Sharing here, as well! Watch the you tube video.

https://thestir.cafemom.com/baby/137788/hilarious_breastfeeding_anthem_gives_it


----------



## deafgal

cute


----------



## deafgal

it is hard to get my baby to move during the NST . she is very laid back. she does move eventually, but we have to wake her up. they want me to do another ultrasound because my b/p climbed up alittle.

my cervix is still zero dilation or closed but I am not worry because it was like that with my first child (closed until the day of my labor)


----------



## sadie

Do you eat something sweet right before the nst? A few sips of my decaf iced coffee with 2 sugars always gets mine moving.

I was not yet dilated at my 35w appt. i think I will be tomorrow (37w) tho as I have felt some changes going on down there!


----------



## StarSign

Some women don't dilate at all until they start labor and go from 0- 10cm in 24hrs!!


----------



## greengerbera

Yipppeeee - It is now June- Our Month!!!!

Hope all you lovely ladies are well and counting down the final days with excitement and slight nerves!

I am not due till the end of the month - so hoping that I do stay in June and don't creep into July - as getting to the stage where enough is enough

Big Fat Swollen Feet & Ankles - which look really attractive and not having the ability to bend - is driving me mad!!!

Apart from that thought I must admit I have been really lucky and hoping that delivery will be quick and easy as well - My son - was a really quick labour at 1hr 50 mins with no pain relief - and I have heard that your second is usually quicker - so as soon as I feel any signs - it will be a mad dash for the hospital this time!!!!

Good Luck everyone and keep us up to date with your news!


----------



## shmoo75

Yep its June:happydance::happydance: I saw my MW yesterday and she said baby was 3/5 engaged I told my DH and her promptly went up into the loft and bought down: the baby car seat, mattress protector and the unisex newborn and 0-3mth clothes that we have kept from when DD was born:haha::haha: I'd only been asking him to get all this stuff down for weeks!!!!:rofl::rofl: well at least its done now.

Looks like DD is really suffering with her last tooth or, she is about to come down with something or, a combination of both! Oh joy just what I want with less than 2wks to go til my EDD and it looks like DH wants to rip out the downstairs bathroom and put a new one in this weekend! I think that could be one quick way of me going into labour early:haha::haha: Will keep you posted on that.

Hope you all enjoy the last few days/weeks til the madness of sleep depravation kicks in.


----------



## deafgal

yay for June! thanks for posting that. I didnt realize it is our month now :)


----------



## StarSign

*Green'-* When did your first come? 38w, 39w, etc.

*Shmoo'*- Men! LOL...but what I'm curious to know is how do they judge engagement? Unfortunately, my drs.' office isn't so concerned because I'm supposed to get a C/S (unless I go into early labor which is my hope!!). Is your MW just doing a cervix check?


----------



## greengerbera

Starsign - My little boy came right on his due date - so that was great timing on his part - don't think I will be so lucky this time round - my gut feeling is that I will be overdue by a week - so we will see..

Shoo - Funny about your husband springing into action at the news of the baby being engaged - Might try that on mine this weekend - to see if I can get him to do some of the many outstanding jobs... worth a try :o)

My Little Boy is still suffering with his teeth and he is 2.5 yrs old - and it is the back molars which have made him really miserable lately - can certainly sympathize....

I had a midwife appointment this week and she just felt my tummy all over to get an idea of the position of the baby - as I was breech at 20 weeks - but lucky the baby has moved into the right position since then - which is a relief - but when she was feeling she told me the baby wasn't engaged yet - so wondering if that is how they tell??


----------



## sadie

Hi girls. My doc today said that I am not at all dilated at 38w. I hope she doesnt go far over her due date. He checks internally... What does he use to measure? The width of his fingers?? Pointer and middle=3 cm??? Haha

Love the motivated husband! And a newltyremodeled bathroom! Nice! Better now than later!


----------



## deafgal

i didnt dilate at all until my labor with my first son (which was two days after my due date). and it went zero to ten within 3 hours or so. dilation doesn't mean a thing for me.

and my cervix is still closed with this baby too.


----------



## StarSign

deafgal said:


> i didnt dilate at all until my labor with my first son (which was two days after my due date). and it went zero to ten within 3 hours or so. dilation doesn't mean a thing for me.
> 
> and my cervix is still closed with this baby too.

Amazing how much things can vary from woman to woman and pregnancy to pregnancy!


----------



## sadie

I have to complain about something totally irrelevant!! I have a friend staying in my second bedroom right now, since i have the space and why not get extra $. I lent her a book by paolo coehlo 'brida'. I loved it and recommend it for all of you. i underlined it throughout, really left it's mark. So she is about to move out since baby is coming soon and so is dh. I asked her for it during dinner and she said oh it fell òut the window a little while ago..... Rather than go into the back and forth, very calm dialogue I had with her, can someone oelase explain what moron would not go down two flights of stairs to getbsomething that belongs to someone else, which was kindly lent to you??? WTF!?! And I am entrusting her ith my apartment when I move to Italy. Go figure.


----------



## StarSign

Sadie, that sounds so very lame. I think something else happened to it and she doesn't want to replace it. Either way, boo!! You may want to ask for a higher deposit if that's how she wants to treat things. :shrug:


----------



## sadie

Nope. Totally fell out the window. I saw it on the ledge just a cpl of days ago and it got wrinkled from being rained on. She went to bed crying and didnt finish dinner. I wanted to cry too... So much was underlined in that book. She apologized but i refused to say, 'its ok, dont worry.". I was just so mad. This is why I barely ever lend anything to anyone. 
She's also just such an airhead. Pob figured the bookwa sruined from the raina dnshe would have to replace it anyway. I even called her on it having gotten ruined in the rain. Ok, i will calm down now! All worked up again.


----------



## StarSign

Well, I feel you on being a little bent outta shape. I've learned not to lend anything ($, things) unless I'm fine with not getting it back. People just don't have the same appreciation or respect when it comes to some things. Sorry for your inconvenience...totally an annoyance!


----------



## sadie

OK, so back to baby stuff. Today I asked my dr to check my cervix and it hasnt changed a bit. But in doing so, he had me hold onto his other hand, almost as if he needed to 'go deeper'. Fine, whatever. Sorry if tmi. After that episode, I have to say my vagina 'canal' actually hurts a bit and I am overall more uncomfrtable than before. What the heck?


----------



## shmoo75

with regards to checking if baby is engaged and by how much they measure using theior fingers and feel just below your bump(pelvis)as to how much of the head is in the pelvis. I think once baby is 5/5 engaged he/she can't then disengage only way is forward until then I think baby can disengage and re-engageh. That is my understanding of it anyway.

I went 8days over with my DD so not sure with this one. I worked out my dates as 19tal gave but, hospital gave me 13th after my 12wk u/s. I arrived at the 19th due to my stupid long and irregular cycles plus, I was taking my temp, using ov sticks and a cbfm and all 3 pointed at the same day for OV(I still have my chart in my sig if you want to have a look)so going by that I can't understand how they can give me a date of 13th. But we will see who is closer.

I have also talked DH out of doing the bathroom this side of having the baby. I have said I would prefer it to be done once baby is more settled and sleeping longer of a night. Plus me and the kids will go and stay with my parents for a few days whilst its being done so, I get to have a rest from housework ect and just look after the kids:thumbup:

With DD's teeth she only has her top right back molar to cme through and she has her full set of baby teeth:happydance::happydance: I tell you these back molars are the worst. 

Sorry for long post but, as I have a housefull today for a BBQ I wont be able to get back on here until Sunday evening at the latest.

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## sadie

Shmoo, I am not so quick to trust those ultrasound measurements, esp since you know when you O'ed! 
In fact, I just looked back at my 12w info and baby was a week ahead, which would bring me to June 7, but there is notndoubt when I O'ed as I was being monitored by an fs.


----------



## deafgal

StarSign said:


> Well, I feel you on being a little bent outta shape. I've learned not to lend anything ($, things) unless I'm fine with not getting it back. People just don't have the same appreciation or respect when it comes to some things. Sorry for your inconvenience...totally an annoyance!

I learned that as well. And I told my son if he ever give his stuffs or money , he must expect to never have it returned (if he did, then GREAT!) , otherwise just don't do it.

as far as the book, I think she should just stick with libraries since she doesn't treat other people's property properly.


----------



## sadie

Guess what! This morning when I went to walk the dog, I went in to the deli underneath us to ask if anyone found my book. They said no. Hours later, my inconsiderate roommate went into the same deli, not knowing that I already did so and inquired aout my book. Sure enough, they had it. She must have spoken to a different person.... How crazy is that??

In ay case, when you have time, get the book and read it! Brida by Paolo Coehlo.


----------



## StarSign

sadie said:


> Guess what! This morning when I went to walk the dog, I went in to the deli underneath us to ask if anyone found my book. They said no. Hours later, my inconsiderate roommate went into the same deli, not knowing that I already did so and inquired aout my book. Sure enough, they had it. She must have spoken to a different person.... How crazy is that??
> 
> In ay case, when you have time, get the book and read it! Brida by Paolo Coehlo.

Like they say in NYC..."Get oudda here!!" Too:dohh: Glad you got it back..lol:thumbup:


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I'm officially on maternity leave now! I called my mom on Saturday and she asked how my life as a "Lady of Leisure" was going (jokingly). I'm hoping to keep it a little relaxed until Little Girl arrives. There are some small projects needing to be done, but otherwise I plan to remain camped out on the couch with my feet up as much as possible. 

As of last Thursday's appointment I was 1cm dilated and 20% effaced, so I'm not sure how likely it is that I'll go to the 16th or 19th. Most people are betting that I'll go by this weekend. My next appointment is this Thursday and I'm interested to see what change/progress there is. I guess it's extra incentive to get those last projects wrapped up!


----------



## StarSign

Whoot, Ellie to the end beign in sight! It looks like I"m sitting tight until June 11th myself despite all the teases saying otherwise. I'm still only .5cm dilated, dr. can feel baby's head still, but nothing else really interesting. If he won't come today...then hope he sits tight until june 11. Kinda like that date.


----------



## sadie

Enjoy being a lady of leisure, Ellie!!

i am hoping for the 12th! DH will be here and I like how it sounds. 12/6/12 (italian style). Even 6/12/12 works for me.

SS,docs were going by your measurements,right? if you know when you Oed, then that is the way! (imo, obv)

Ellie, why do they think you'll go early?


----------



## StarSign

Hey T-

Yes. Drs. set date by 'old school' means of last menstrual vs. using the information I had about when I O'ed and my typical period length. :shrug: But, it's ok..I always tell people the 'correct' day. Heh. 

12/6/12 is a cool day. I'm fine with 11/6/12 because in numerology 11= 2 and my B-day is 6-2. :)


----------



## sadie

So its like the same day! Thats nice. 

Here's a numbers thing.....Years ago my sis had a d&c on my mom's bday from a m/c, and then 3 months later got pregnant and my nephew was born on my mom's birthday. The date? 12/12. So i kind of like the number, plus it (june 12) would be my mom's half bday so that would be kinda nice too.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

@Sadie - The NP said I could go at any time, now that I'm in the 38+ week window. It's more friends and family who are saying that I'll go early, and that's mostly based on my size. I have dropped and I'm walking/carrying differently so people are starting to place bets. The general guess is that I'll go by this weekend but I personally don't have any "feel" for when Little Girl will arrive. If the old wives' tale about having your best night's sleep over the night before going into labor has any truth to it, I swear this baby is never coming out!


----------



## sadie

I love how people place bets on delivery! Tell them to collect money and the winner has to share it with the baby! My dog's groomer told me I was going last wekk! 

Also, a woman in starbuck's was practically arguing with me when she said, "Boy?" and I told her it was a girl! 

Anyway, I continue to repeat myself as if I am speaking to the God of Fertility..... Please let mine stay inside until the evening of the 11th. :) 

What's on the maternity leave agenda for this week? i have to go to the apple store today to the genius bar. i tried to save files to an external hard drive from two macs and now the itunes library is completely missing from one computer and when I ry to reload it, the computer tells me there isnt enough space. Grrrr.


----------



## sadie

Ah! Any one have any experience with one of those after birth hip retightening things? I dont even know what it is called but it helps your hips regain their former shape.....


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I'm trying to put together a list each day to keep myself focused on doing something more than just lounging on the couch. There's plenty of little things that have been lingering around for a long time and I want to make some headway checking them off, a little each day.

Today's Plan:
- Call AFLAC to follow-up on hospital and maternity coverage
- Thank you notes
- Follow-up on lawn service (the HOA cited us for our pitiful grass)
- Top-off the water in the fish tank (the dripping noise kept me up last night)
- MASSAGE!!!


----------



## StarSign

I have experience with the band that wraps around your tummy. I can seriously vouch for that velcro wrap helping me to flatten and recover faster. Yes, I had a C/S, but it'll help anyone 'pull in' much sooner than later. It's like the best kept secret out there.

I'd imagine that the hip wrap also helps, but I'm trying to get mine to go out- so I won't be using it. lol.


----------



## StarSign

Ellie Bellie said:


> I'm trying to put together a list each day to keep myself focused on doing something more than just lounging on the couch. There's plenty of little things that have been lingering around for a long time and I want to make some headway checking them off, a little each day.
> 
> Today's Plan:
> - Call AFLAC to follow-up on hospital and maternity coverage
> - Thank you notes
> - Follow-up on lawn service (the HOA cited us for our pitiful grass)
> - Top-off the water in the fish tank (the dripping noise kept me up last night)
> - MASSAGE!!!

My list is:

Straighten closet
print out labels for announcements

I'm running out of things to nest!:happydance:


----------



## sadie

SS, can u suggest a specific brand for the belly band?

i have to say, I cant stand the optimum commercial with the couple that are new parents and how they post on FB, etc. Dont know why, but it just annoys me.


----------



## StarSign

I got my bands from the hospital, but here's some very similar ones on Amazon (search hip binder or abdominal binder):

Generic binder <-- Mine looks like exactly
Belly band by Gabriella


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I just got myself (okay, Little Girl) a Mamaroo off of eBay! My friend swears by it for her son so I thought I'd see if I could get a used one. I'm hoping she likes it so I can have her rest/nap in it in the living room.


----------



## deafgal

Doctor wants me induced next week. The two ultrasounds I had (one on 33 weeks and the other is 37 weeks) is showing she is not growing at a pace as she should be. "off the chart" they call it. But she is growing. I am just alittle confused because she is gaining weight and all that. just that her stomach or head or whatever is not growing as fast so they think there is something wrong with the placenta. I want to be denial and think I just having a small baby. my son was 6 lb 3 oz after his due date And she is already estimated bigger than my son at 37 weeks.


----------



## sadie

Better to be safe, hun. Baby is now full term, so i say go for it! Do you have a date set?


----------



## shmoo75

WSS^

They could just be being cautious but, at 39wks odd there are plenty of women who go into labour naturally and all goes well. So I will keep my fingers firmly crossed that once your LO is born all is ok and they were being safe rather than sorry.


----------



## deafgal

yes, 12th but I keep wondering if it is emergency, she wouldn't set it 6 days from now, can't see how waiting couple more days would hurt. especially when I can feel her moving and the non-stress test shows her heart is beating just fine.


----------



## shmoo75

If they were that concerned you would be n today or tomorrow at the latest having a c-section. Fingers crossed all goes well for you on Tuesday hun.:hugs:


----------



## StarSign

I agree with everyone else Deafgal, they are just being cautious. Drs. much prefer being safe than sorry. I can't say I blame them...


----------



## deafgal

I hope I go into labor naturally before that, then I know she is ready to come out. I really do not want to deal with all that chemicals they planned on using such as cervidil (spelling?) They are expecting me to stay over night for that and be induced in the morning (not to mention bills... It would save me a lot if I went natural)


----------



## StarSign

Fx'ed for you....I hope my bubba opts for an earlier/less-chemical route too. But, not holding my breath. It seemed like he was gonna come, but has since changed his mind.


----------



## deafgal

Hope he will soon!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

@Deafgal - You and I are in almost the exact same situation but for the opposite reason. My doctors are concerned about Little Girl's measurements being too big (specifically head and abdomen). 

After today's appointment, the plan is to induce next weekend (40 weeks). I was given the option of Friday or Monday and opted for Monday since I want Little Girl to have every chance to arrive on her own. The plan would be to check into the hospital on Sunday evening. They would administer a 12-hour dose of the cervidil overnight and then the piton on Monday morning. One positive is that my parents will be able to travel up in time and my mom might be able to help out as a support during labor. I will admit there's a bit of disappointment about the whole thing, but whatever it takes for Little Girl to arrive safe and sound....


----------



## sadie

Exactly! Safe if the key word here. 

Doctors are strange. Two weeks ago, doc told me baby measured about 7lbs 11oz, legs were at 40w. Last week (38w), baby was measuring at 7lbs 5oz and legs were still at 40w.

I joked and said she was shrinking. He laughed, told me not to worry, that ultrasounds are off by a pound up or down. 

Tomorrow is my 39w appt. It will be interesting to see where she is at. 

And I finally decided on a name, DH agreed even tho months ago he shrugged when I suggested it and I dont care how common it is..... 1100 born in NYS last year, but who cares!!! It's perfect for Italy, not common there at all. Lets hope I dont change my mind again once she is born. Vivian, which was on my list from day one, just isnt doing it for me. Audrey, although I love the name, just wont work so well in Italy. Other choices were Gabriella, Gisella, and Silvia. Either DH turned them down or I just couldnt see it. Anyway, Thats the way it goes atm....


----------



## sadie

Oh wow! SS, posting here rather than in your journal regarding numerology. My bday 11-26 adds up to 10. My DH's 01-09 adds up to 10 and the day we began our <3 story 07-12 adds up to 10! However, we did get married on an 11. (04-07). I am hoping she waits to pass the 10th!! Maybe labor will start on the 10th at night and I will labor for awhile (he lands at JFK at noon) and can then head straight to the hospital on time, which will be on the 11th! 

Crazy and unrealistic, but hey who knows! 

i also think "astrologically speaking" that the 11th is a crazy day to have a baby..... Something will the alignment of the planets, etc. Just saying.


----------



## deafgal

sadie said:


> Exactly! Safe if the key word here.
> 
> Doctors are strange. Two weeks ago, doc told me baby measured about 7lbs 11oz, legs were at 40w. Last week (38w), baby was measuring at 7lbs 5oz and legs were still at 40w.
> 
> I joked and said she was shrinking. He laughed, told me not to worry, that ultrasounds are off by a pound up or down.
> 
> Tomorrow is my 39w appt. It will be interesting to see where she is at.
> 
> And I finally decided on a name, DH agreed even tho months ago he shrugged when I suggested it and I dont care how common it is..... 1100 born in NYS last year, but who cares!!! It's perfect for Italy, not common there at all. Lets hope I dont change my mind again once she is born. Vivian, which was on my list from day one, just isnt doing it for me. Audrey, although I love the name, just wont work so well in Italy. Other choices were Gabriella, Gisella, and Silvia. Either DH turned them down or I just couldnt see it. Anyway, Thats the way it goes atm....


yes, I think the last scan was inaccurate (my denial is kicking in again) because she is so cramped up in there. It's not the pounds they are worrying about, but how she is growing from her last growth scan. She keep dropping percentile (but her fermur is growing fine! but my husband is a tall guy and my son was pretty tall too when he was born even though he was 6 lb 3 oz) oh well, I did ask to have my membrane stripped so let's hope that help.


----------



## sadie

I hope it helps! i wonder if my doctor will do that for me, as well. i dont want to go many days over my due date!!!


----------



## StarSign

sadie said:


> Oh wow! SS, posting here rather than in your journal regarding numerology. My bday 11-26 adds up to 10. My DH's 01-09 adds up to 10 and the day we began our <3 story 07-12 adds up to 10! However, we did get married on an 11. (04-07). I am hoping she waits to pass the 10th!! Maybe labor will start on the 10th at night and I will labor for awhile (he lands at JFK at noon) and can then head straight to the hospital on time, which will be on the 11th!
> 
> Crazy and unrealistic, but hey who knows!
> 
> i also think "astrologically speaking" that the 11th is a crazy day to have a baby..... Something will the alignment of the planets, etc. Just saying.

I think there's about 4 bnb ladies who could be delivering on 6/11..which =8 Eight is a lucky # in the Chinese culture.:flower: I think it should be an interesting weekend.

Deafgal, Ellie- Bah on all those ultrasound readings. But, the one dr. was right..lb estimation can vary 1 lb. They estimated my DD would be 9 lbs...she was born 7#12oz.


----------



## sadie

Positive doctor appt today. He thinks I am going to go soon-based on what, I dont know! He doesnt check for dilation, etc. However, he did say that if I go to 41 w that we will plan to induce me. I hope I dont have to put up with two more weeks....(3 days tho, pleaseeeeeee). 

My belly hurts so much when I walk, the underneath part of it....

I went to buybuybaby and bought some last minute items that I didnt have.... Receiving blankets, bassinet sheets, a swaddle, baby towels and wash cloths and som side snap tshirts.... Should be all ready to go. 

Time for my nap. So tired!


----------



## StarSign

omg..so close Sadie. After waiting all this time, to say "due date is 3 days away" still it taking some absorbing on this side. Hope LO hangs in there!! One day atta time.


----------



## deafgal

I went shopping as well to be ready for the hospital like pads and such.

I almost brought a muslin swaddling blanket since it is hot in June but I turned it down for a grooming kit for dogs or electric razor since I didn't have any and our dog is badly matted on the hind legs (he's a border collie mixed so they have long hair) . So I gave him a little summer haircut and removed all the matting. I feel better now as it have been nagging me for awhile to take care of it.


----------



## sadie

I actually have 6 days togo, but need to wait at least 3... I had the ensting urge after my nap. Hope that doesnt mean anything....


----------



## StarSign

Not a thing per se...been doing that for weeks. :haha:


----------



## shmoo75

well, I think I can feel LO's head right down there! Its when I get off the loo after having a wee I get a pis and needles like feeling and I swear I can feel that the head is right down there!!! Will find out on Mon if I am fully engaged.

My hospital bag is packed just need to put a slightly warmer outfit in for LO as, here in the UK the weather is so up and down at the mo I need to be ready for nice and crap weather:haha: Also, yesterday I steralised 6 4oz baby bottles and 4 dummies and, I will be re-doing them every other day so I am ready to just pick up 3 bottles and 2 dummies just before we head out the door. I have cow and gate ready made milk in my bag they come with already steralised teats but, they have 3 holes in them which is far to fast a flow for a newborn. Also, just need to pack min deodarant and toothbrush for DH and, chuck some snacks and drinks in the bag just a we are about to head out of the door and I am good to go:thumbup: Just need to finish tidying our bedroom and get DH to get the swinging crib down so even if it isn't set up before we go it can be done as soon as we get back without him having to go up into the loft first.

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend and try to relax as much as you can.


----------



## StarSign

So many of us are very close to holding our LO's. Exciting days this week especially. My C/S (boo) is tomorrow...so I'll be on the 'delivered' list by tomorrow evening. :)

Schmoo...much to be admired to getting ready with a <2yo. AFM, my <3yo is finally trained to stay in her room the whole nite & to go to sleep without someone sitting there the entire time. It's a big deal since the baby will be with us in our room and we're trying to keep down the nightly interruptions to baby-only (especially Momma since I'm the one getting up).


----------



## sadie

In case i dont get back o. Here, good luck tomorrow,SS!


----------



## greengerbera

Good Luck Star Sign for tomorrow!

Hope everything goes well and you have a amazing experience!

Looking forward to hearing all the details and hearing that your little man arrived safely into your arms!

So exciting ....... the babies are starting to arrive :o)


----------



## sadie

Hi ladies. 
Olivia Joy was born at 9:52 PM, June 10. Water broke spontaneously in the 9th, then cervadril, pitocin, epidural followed by the vacuum! What a long labor, but it wasnt very painful. She's wonderful. I will post a pic as soon as i get home! Thanks for the love!


----------



## shmoo75

sadie said:


> Hi ladies.
> Olivia Joy was born at 9:52 PM, June 10. Water broke spontaneously in the 9th, then cervadril, pitocin, epidural followed by the vacuum! What a long labor, but it wasnt very painful. She's wonderful. I will post a pic as soon as i get home! Thanks for the love!

Huge congrats Sadie:happydance::happydance: Can't wait to see a pic of Olivia Joy:happydance::happydance: Take to time to enjoy and get as much rest as you can in between feeds and nappy changes.

SS - Thinking of you today hun. FX all goes well and you get to have lovely longed for cuddles really soon.

AFM - My near 2yr DD is being abit of a pickle at night but, seeing as over the Jubliee weekend she was ill and teething and then with a family BBQ for my cousins 21st yesterday not surpising its taking us a little while to get her back into good sleeping habits of a night again. She is asleep at the mo and I will wake her at 1:30pm if not already awake as, she would of had 2hrs sleep and I have a MW appointment at 2pm which DH needs to take me too as I'm not driving now until after I have recovered from the pending birth. FX she will go to bed at about 7pm tonight I wont be able to have an early night as I have ironing to be done. Oh well.


----------



## greengerbera

Sadie - Huge Congratulations on the safe arrival of Olivia Joy!

Sounds like all happened quite quickly for you in the end .... very exciting.

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## lilmamatoW

Sorry I've been away from here for a while...I posted on FB, but never made it back here. I gave birth on May 7 due to bleeding from the placenta previa via c-section. Baby was 35 weeks, but weighed 6 lbs 5 ozs and measured 19 inches. Chloe Anne is now over 9 lbs and still growing! We had to keep her on a 3 hour feeding schedule, but now we just feed on demand. Actually got four hours of sleep in a row last night!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1056.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## shmoo75

lilmamatoW said:


> Sorry I've been away from here for a while...I posted on FB, but never made it back here. I gave birth on May 7 due to bleeding from the placenta previa via c-section. Baby was 35 weeks, but weighed 6 lbs 5 ozs and measured 19 inches. Chloe Anne is now over 9 lbs and still growing! We had to keep her on a 3 hour feeding schedule, but now we just feed on demand. Actually got four hours of sleep in a row last night!

LilmamatoW - Huge congrats. She looks beautiful:happydance::happydance::happydance:

AFM - well, my due date was eventful but not for all the right reasons:wacko: Not only do we have mice(we live in an end terraced house and we have caught them every few weeks)we have declared war on them and doing everything to get rid of them but, as they arecoming in from the loft only good if everyone along the road does something about it. So DH was setting loads of traps and I was keeping DD occupied outside and was bringing her in to have dinner when she twisted round in my arms and the next thing I know I was falling over!!! All is ok, I landed on my knees and my DD slightly banged her head on the wood step into our conservartory!! I was shouting and screaming for DH but, he couldn't hear me as he had all the doors shut and was hoovering in the frontroom:dohh: I got up and took madam into him so he could cuddle her and I could calm down. All is o as I felt baby move within 20mins of it happening and spoke to the hospital who were happy for me to stay at home as I could feel baby move. 

Fingers crossed the rest of you ladies are less clumsy than me.


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Shmoo - Yikes! Glad to hear everyone survived the spill okay. And how nice that DH was doing chores! ;) I've mostly managed to stay up-right but definitely find myself being more clumsy and significantly less coordinated!

I think today is going to be another day on the couch after yesterday's attempted sweep. I feel a bit better than yesterday but still notice more cramps/discomfort than pre-sweep. But hopefully it'll all be wrapped up in the next 4 days with Little Girl's safe arrival!


----------



## sadie

:hi: shmoo! So glad that eveone is ok!! The extra weight definitely sets us off balance. I had my scary 'trip' a month ago....


----------



## sadie

June 10, 2012
21"
7 lbs 15 oz


----------



## deafgal

June 11 5lbs3oz . I mentioned earlier about growth restriction so thats why she is so small at 39 weeks of pregnancy even though my son was 6lbs 3 oz. at 40 weeks. it is like she was ready come out without induction anyway. 

she is healthy with no issues and we were able to go home the next day although I had to make sure she get weighed by her doctor the next day because she is so small.


----------



## deafgal

congrats Sadie and lilmama!


----------



## deafgal

Ellie Bellie said:


> Shmoo - Yikes! Glad to hear everyone survived the spill okay. And how nice that DH was doing chores! ;) I've mostly managed to stay up-right but definitely find myself being more clumsy and significantly less coordinated!
> 
> I think today is going to be another day on the couch after yesterday's attempted sweep. I feel a bit better than yesterday but still notice more cramps/discomfort than pre-sweep. But hopefully it'll all be wrapped up in the next 4 days with Little Girl's safe arrival!

thats what happened to me and my daughter was born two days later of feeling cramping


----------



## Rashaa

Congrats all! Sorry we couldn't stay in the June club, but was thinking of you all! Happy to see the little ones.


----------



## sadie

Big congrats Deafgal!


----------



## Ellie Bellie

Congrats, DeafGal!

I should be checking into the hospital in 2 and a half hours to begin my induction. A little in denial that this is happening and trying to keep myself distracted until then. From there, we'll just have to see what happens! Hopefully by Tuesday morning I'll have Little Girl happily snuggled in my arms!


----------



## deafgal

hope it goes well for you :)


----------



## sadie

Oh wow!!! i didnt even realize the date! How nice! I wonder if your Dh will have a wonderful father's day present or if she will wait until tomrrow!!! xoxo


----------



## shmoo75

Just to update I had a sweep done even though my cervix wasn't favourable and it really bloody hurt!!! Give me contractions and birth anytime!!! MW reckons if I haven't given birth by Thurs then I will be induced on Mon 25/06. I'm ok with this as, I told DH after my 12wk scan that I would be induced as my dates do not match the hospitals at all. They had me at 13/06 and I have 19/06 so we will see.


----------



## deafgal

good luck and hope the sweep will work!


----------



## lilmamatoW

sadie said:


> June 10, 2012
> 21"
> 7 lbs 15 oz

So beautiful!


----------



## lilmamatoW

deafgal said:


> June 11 5lbs3oz . I mentioned earlier about growth restriction so thats why she is so small at 39 weeks of pregnancy even though my son was 6lbs 3 oz. at 40 weeks. it is like she was ready come out without induction anyway.
> 
> she is healthy with no issues and we were able to go home the next day although I had to make sure she get weighed by her doctor the next day because she is so small.

Congratulations to you! So glad she's well.


----------



## StarSign

Hi Everyone- I'm a little slow with updating, but my LO shares the same bday as Deafgal

Carlton James 
6/11/12 @ 4.45p
7#15oz. via C/S

We were discharged Friday and I'm so happy to be home because I got NO rest in the hospital. We stayed extra time because they heard an arrhythmia, but nothing came of it even after 24hr monitoring. :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal

congrats StarSign!


----------



## sadie

Great news, SS! I really like his name and he already looks like a Carlton, imo!!


----------



## greengerbera

Hello Ladies

Thought I would just update - whilst I remembered!

I had a little boy 'Toby' (or should I say a big boy at 9lbs 2oz) - on the 26th June!

I had a really quick delivery 3hrs from the start of a pain till arrival - and was really lucky not to need any pain relief - must be a natural!!

His Big Brother is still trying to adjust to his arrival - but I think they are going to be great playmates!


----------



## deafgal

Congratulation!!


----------



## sadie

Congratulations GreenG! I love his name!


----------

